# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Жизнь - сон

## Freemann

Недавно наткнулся на книжку Ошо...
кто-нибудь читал Ошо? Интересно, у кого какие мысли по этому поводу...

"Осознанность"

Предисловие

"Одна  из самых важных вещей, которые нужно понять о человеке, состоит в том,  что человек спит. Он не просыпается, даже когда думает, что проснулся.  Его пробуждение очень хрупко; его пробуждение так крошечно, что его  вообще не стоит принимать во внимание. Его бодрствование — только  красивое, но совершенно пустое название.
Ты спишь ночью, ты спишь  днем — с рождения до смерти ты продолжаешь переходить от одного образца  сна к другому, но никогда на самом деле не просыпаешься. Не дурачь себя  тем, что просыпаешься, просто открыв глаза. Пока не открылись внутренние  глаза — пока ты не стал полным света, пока не научился видеть самого  себя, видеть, кто ты такой, — не думай, что бодрствуешь. Это величайшая  из иллюзий, в которых живет человек. И если ты предполагаешь, что уже  проснулся, не может быть и речи о том, чтобы приложить усилия и  действительному пробуждению.
Вот первое, что должно глубоко  просочиться в ваши сердца, — вы спите, крепко спите. День за днем вы  спите и видите сны. Иногда сны снятся с открытыми глазами, иногда — с  закрытыми, но вам снятся сны — ты есть сон.Ты еще не реальность.

[spoiler  ] Конечно,во сне, что бы ты ни делал, это бессмысленно. Что бы ты ни  думал, это бесполезно, что бы ты ни проецировал, это остается частью  твоего сна и никогда не позволяет тебе увидеть то, что есть. Поэтому все  будды настаивали только на одном: проснись! Сознательно, многие века...  все их учение может содержаться в одной единственной фразе: будь  пробужден ным . И они изобретали методы, стратегии; они создавали  контексты, пространства и энергетические поля, в которых можно было бы  шоковой терапией привести вас в осознанность.

Да, если только ты  не подвергнешься шоку, не будешь потрясен до самого основания, ты не  проснешься. Сон продолжался так долго, что достиг самых корней твоего  существа; ты им пропитан. Каждая клетка твоего тела и каждый фибр твоего  ума наполнились сном. Это не маленькое явление. Поэтомунужно огромное  усилие, чтобы быть бдительным, чтобы быть внимательным, чтобы быть  наблюдательным, чтобы стать свидетелем.

Если бы все будды мира  согласились в чем-то одном, это было бы следующее: человек, какой он  есть, — спит, а человек, каким он должен быть, — должен быть  пробужденным. Пробуждение — это цель, и пробуждение — это вкус всех их  учений.

Заратустра, Лао-цзы, Иисус, Будда, Бахауддин, Кабир,  Нанак — все пробужденные учили только одному... на разных языках, в  разных метафорах, но песня их остается прежней. Точно как все моря  соленые на вкус, — попробуешь ли ты морскую воду на севере или на юге,  вкус ее будет соленым, — так и пробуждение — вкус природы будды.

Но  если ты будешь продолжать верить, что уже пробужден, то не приложишь  никаких усилий. Тогда нет и речи о том, чтобы приложить какие-то усилия,  — зачем беспокоиться?
Из своих снов вы создали религии, богов,  молитвы, ритуалы, — ваши боги настолько же остаются частью ваших снов,  как и что угодно другое. Ваша политика - это часть ваших снов, ваши  религии — это часть ваших снов, ваша поэзия, ваша живопись, ваше  искусство, — что бы вы ни делали, поскольку вы спите, то и делаете все  согласно своему состоянию ума.

Ваши боги не могут отличаться от  вас. Кто их создаст? Кто придаст им форму, цвет и облик? Их создаете вы,  их ваяете вы; у них такие же глаза, что и у вас, такие же носы — и  точно такие же умы! В Ветхом Завете Бог говорит: «Я очень ревнивый Бог!»  Кто мог создать такого Бога, который ревнив? Бог не может быть  ревнивым, а если Бог и ревнив, что тогда плохого в ревности? Если даже  Бог ревнив, почему вы должны думать, что делаете что-то плохое,  испытывая ревность? Ревность божественна!
В Ветхом Завете Бог  говорит: «Я очень гневный Бог! Если вы не последуете моим заповедям, я  вас уничтожу. Вы будете навечно брошены в ад. И поскольку я очень  ревнивый, — говорит Бог, — не поклоняйтесь никому другому. Я не могу  этого потерпеть». Кто создал такого Бога? Должно быть, из собственной  ревности, из собственного гнева вы создали такой образ. Это ваша  проекция, ваша тень. Это отражает вас и никого другого. И то же самое со  всеми богами всех религий.
Именно из-за этого Будда никогда не говорил о Боге. Он говорил:

—  Какой смысл говорить о Боге с людьми, которые спят? Они будут слушать  во сне. Они будут видеть сны обо всем, что им говорят, они создадут  собственных богов, которые будут совершенно фальшивыми, совершенно  бессильными, совершенно бессмысленными. Лучше, чтобы таких богов вообще  не было.
Именно поэтому Будда не заинтересован в том, чтобы говорить о  богах. Он заинтересован лишь в том, чтобы вас разбудить.[/spoiler ]

Есть  история о буддистском просветленном мастере, который сидел однажды  вечером на берегу реки, наслаждаясь звуками воды, звуком ветра в кронах  деревьев... К нему подошел человек и спросил:
— Не мог бы ты в одном слове передать мне сущность своей религии?
Этот мастер остался в молчании, полном молчании, словно не слышал вопроса.
Человек сказал:
— Ты что, глухой?
—  Я слышал твой вопрос и уже ответил на него! Ответ — молчание. Я остался  в молчании — эта пауза, этот интервал и были моим ответом.
Человек сказал:
— Я не могу понять такого таинственного ответа. Не мог бы ты высказать это немного яснее?
И мастер написал на песке слово «медитация», пальцем, маленькими буквами. Человек сказал:
—  Теперь я могу прочитать. Это немного лучше, чем в прошлый раз. По  крайней мере, у меня есть слово, и я могу о нем размышлять. Но не мог бы  ты высказать это еще немного яснее?
Мастер написал снова:  «МЕДИТАЦИЯ». Конечно, теперь он написал буквами побольше. Человек  почувствовал себя немного смущенным, озадаченным, обиженным, сердитым.  Он сказал:
— Снова ты пишешь «медитация»? Неужели ты не можешь сказать мне яснее?
И мастер написал большими, заглавными буквами: «МЕДИТАЦИЯ».
— Кажется, ты сумасшедший! — сказал человек.
—  Я уже достаточно далеко отошел от истины, — сказал мастер. — Первый  ответ был правильным, второй не совсем правильным, третий еще более  неправильным, а четвертый — совершенно ошибочным, — потому что, написав  «МЕДИТАЦИЯ» заглавными буквами, обожествляешь ее.
Именно поэтому «  Бог » пишется с заглавной буквы. Каждый раз, когда ты хочешь сделать  что-то высшим, предельным, ты пишешь это слово с заглавной буквы.
Мастер сказал:
— Я уже совершил грех.
Он стер все эти слова и сказал:

— Пожалуйста, прислушайся к моему первому ответу — только в нем я был прав.
Тишина  — это место, в котором каждый пробуждается, в то время как хаос ума  погружает в сон. И если ум твой все еще задает вопросы — значит, ты  спишь. Сидя безмолвно, в тишине, когда ум исчезает, ты можешь услышать  щебетание птиц, и никакой работы ума - полная тишина... это пение птиц,  щебетание и никакой работы ума, внутреннее безмолвие, тогда пробуждение  приходит к тебе. Оно не приходит извне, оно вырастает изнутри. В  противном случае помни — ты спишь."
Ошо

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Freemann

* С древних времен духовные мастера всех традиций указывали на настоящий момент как на ключ к духовному измерению.*

Гаутама Будда говорит, что танха — желание — является коренной причиной всего страдания, потому что страдание создает ум. Желание означает создание будущего, проецирование себя в будущее, привнесение завтра. Привнесите завтра, и сегодня исчезнет, вы больше не увидите его; ваши глаза затуманены завтра. Привнесите завтра, и вам придется нести груз всех ваших вчера, потому что завтра может существовать, лишь если его постоянно питают вчера.
Каждое желание рождается из прошлого, каждое желание проецируется в будущее. Прошлое и будущее составляют весь ваш ум. Анализируйте ум, анатомируйте его, и вы обнаружите лишь две вещи: прошлое и будущее. Вы не найдете в нем ни капли настоящего, ни единого атома настоящего. А настоящее есть единственная реальность, единственное существование, единственный танец, который только существует.

Настоящее может быть найдено, лишь если полностью прекратился ум. Когда прошлое больше не имеет над вами власти, когда будущее больше не владеет вами, когда вы отсоединены от воспоминаний и воображения, в это мгновение — где вы? кто вы? В это мгновение вы никто. Никто не может обидеть вас, когда вы никто, вас нельзя ранить — потому что только эго готово принимать раны. Эго почти ищет возможности быть раненым; оно существует благодаря ранам. Все его существование зависит от страдания, боли.

Когда вы никто, боль невозможна, тревога просто невероятна. Когда вы никто, наступает великое молчание, спокойствие, никакого шума внутри. Прошлое ушло, будущее исчезло, что еще может создавать шум? И то молчание, которое слышится — небесно, священно. В первый раз в этих пространствах не-ума вы осознаете вечное празднование, которое продолжается и продолжается. Из него сделано все существование.
Кроме человека, все существование блаженно. Только человек выпал из него, заблудился. Только человек способен на это, потому что только у человека есть сознание.
Ошо


Никому никогда не удавалось так прекрасно выразить медитацию, как это сделал Будда. Многие люди достигли, но никто не был так выразителен, никто не был способен так передать послание, как Будда:

*Он никогда не отдается желанию. Он медитирует.
И в силе своей решительности Он открывает истинное счастье.* (с) Будда

----------


## Freemann

*С древних времен духовные мастера всех традиций указывали на настоящий момент как на ключ к духовному измерению.*

Гаутама  Будда говорит, что танха — желание — является коренной причиной всего  страдания, потому что страдание создает ум. Желание означает создание  будущего, проецирование себя в будущее, привнесение завтра. Привнесите  завтра, и сегодня исчезнет, вы больше не увидите его; ваши глаза  затуманены завтра. Привнесите завтра, и вам придется нести груз всех  ваших вчера, потому что завтра может существовать, лишь если его  постоянно питают вчера.
Каждое желание рождается из прошлого, каждое  желание проецируется в будущее. Прошлое и будущее составляют весь ваш  ум. Анализируйте ум, анатомируйте его, и вы обнаружите лишь две вещи:  прошлое и будущее. Вы не найдете в нем ни капли настоящего, ни единого  атома настоящего. А настоящее есть единственная реальность, единственное  существование, единственный танец, который только существует.

Настоящее  может быть найдено, лишь если полностью прекратился ум. Когда прошлое  больше не имеет над вами власти, когда будущее больше не владеет вами,  когда вы отсоединены от воспоминаний и воображения, в это мгновение —  где вы? кто вы? В это мгновение вы никто. Никто не может обидеть вас,  когда вы никто, вас нельзя ранить — потому что только эго готово  принимать раны. Эго почти ищет возможности быть раненым; оно существует  благодаря ранам. Все его существование зависит от страдания, боли.

Когда  вы никто, боль невозможна, тревога просто невероятна. Когда вы никто,  наступает великое молчание, спокойствие, никакого шума внутри. Прошлое  ушло, будущее исчезло, что еще может создавать шум? И то молчание,  которое слышится — небесно, священно. В первый раз в этих пространствах  не-ума вы осознаете вечное празднование, которое продолжается и  продолжается. Из него сделано все существование.
Кроме человека, все  существование блаженно. Только человек выпал из него, заблудился. Только  человек способен на это, потому что только у человека есть сознание.
Ошо


Никому  никогда не удавалось так прекрасно выразить медитацию, как это сделал  Будда. Многие люди достигли, но никто не был так выразителен, никто не  был способен так передать послание, как Будда:

*Он никогда не отдается желанию. Он медитирует.
И в силе своей решительности Он открывает истинное счастье.* (с) Будда

----------


## Freemann

*Что такое медитация?*
 Она не означает размышление над чем-либо; английское слово вводит вас в заблуждение. В английском языке нет слова, точно соответствующего переводу слова Будды саммасати. Оно переводилось как медитация, как правильное вспоминание, как осознанность, сознательность, бдительность, наблюдательность, свидетельствование — но на самом деле, нет ни одного слова, которое обладало бы качеством саммасати.
Саммасати означает: есть сознание, но без какого-либо содержания. Нет ни мысли, ни желания, ничто не шевелится в вас. Вы не размышляете о Боге и о великих вещах... о природе и ее красоте, о Библии, Коране, Ведах и их безмерно важных утверждениях. Вы не размышляете! Так же вы и не концентрируетесь на каком-либо частном объекте. Вы не читаете мантру, потому что все это принадлежности ума, содержание ума. Вы не делаете ничего! Ум совершенно пустой, и вы — здесь, в этой пустоте. Своего рода присутствие, чистое присутствие, и некуда идти — вы предельно расслаблены в самом себе, вы в покое, вы дома. В этом смысл медитации Будды.

Блаженство есть истинное счастье. То, что вы называете счастьем, есть лишь страдание и заблуждение. То, что вы называете счастьем, это не более, чем развлечение, удовольствие. Оно мгновенно — оно не может быть истинным. Истина должна обладать одним качеством, и это качество вечности. Если нечто истинно, оно вечно; если нечто неистинно, оно мгновенно.
Истинное счастье найдено, лишь когда ум совершенно прекращает функционировать. Оно не приходит извне. Оно начинает струиться внутри вашего существа, оно начинает переполнять вас. Вы становитесь сияющим. Вы становитесь фонтаном блаженства. (с) Ошо

*Что Будда подразумевает под «желанием»? 
*Желание означает весь ваш ум. Желание означает движение куда-то в будущее, которого еще нет. Желание означает тысячу и один способ бегства от настоящего. Желание равнозначно уму. В терминологии Будды желание означает ум...Желание также является и временем. Когда я говорю, что желание является временем, я не подразумеваю время часов; я подразумеваю психологическое время. Как вы создаете будущее у себя в уме? — желанием. Вы хотите сделать что-то завтра: вы создали завтра; в противном случае, завтра еще нигде нет, оно еще не пришло. Но вы хотите что-то сделать завтра, и тем, что вы хотите что-то сделать завтра, вы создали психологическое завтра.
Люди создают себе будущее на годы вперед, на жизни вперед. Они думают даже о том, что делать после жизни, после смерти. Они даже готовятся к этому! И эти люди считаются религиозными; они совершенно не религиозны. Желание уводит вас прочь от здесь-и-сейчас, а здесь-и-сейчас — единственная реальность.
Поэтому Будда говорит: он никогда не отдается желанию. Он никогда не движется в будущее, он живет в настоящем. Жить в будущем значит жить фальшивой жизнью, ложной жизнью.
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

*"Мы — то, что мы думаем.
Все, что мы есть, возникает с нашими мыслями.
Своими мыслями мы создаем мир.
Говори или действуй с чистым умом,
и счастье последует за тобой,
несокрушимое, как твоя тень."* (с) Будда

Когда кто-то становится буддой, — желание преодолено, ум преодолен,  время преодолено, эго трансцендировано, — он более не часть этой земли.  Он все еще живет на земле, но его душа взлетает так высоко, что с  залитых солнцем вершин он может видеть отчаявшиеся толпы в темных  долинах жизни, спотыкающиеся, пьяные, борющиеся, честолюбивые, жадные,  злые, насильственные... чистая растрата великих возможностей. В его  существе возникает великое сострадание. Вся его страсть проходит через  бесстрастие и становится состраданием.

Страсть означает использование другого как средства — и это основа  безнравственности. Использовать кого-то как средство — это самое  безнравственное действие в мире, потому что каждый человек сам по себе  это цель. Использовать его значит эксплуатировать его. А именно это мы  называем любовью: муж использует свою жену, жена использует своего мужа;  дети используют своих родителей, а затем родители используют детей —  вот что мы называем любовью!

Это не любовь. Это стратегия ума; это яд, покрытый сахарной глазурью.  Эта любовь действительно отвратительна. Именно поэтому вы видите, что  мир испытывает такое отвращение. Эта любовь тошнотворна. Она вызывает  отвращение у всей души человечества, потому что это совсем не любовь.  Это страсть, похоть, использование другого как средства.
Когда вы начинаете медитировать, вы движетесь ко второй стадии, бесстрастию — любовь исчезает. Вы приходите в нейтральную фазу.
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

*"Мы — то, что мы думаем.
Все, что мы есть, возникает с нашими мыслями.
Своими мыслями мы создаем мир.
Говори или действуй с чистым умом,
и счастье последует за тобой,
несокрушимое, как твоя тень."* (с) Будда

Когда кто-то становится буддой, — желание преодолено, ум преодолен, время преодолено, эго трансцендировано, — он более не часть этой земли. Он все еще живет на земле, но его душа взлетает так высоко, что с залитых солнцем вершин он может видеть отчаявшиеся толпы в темных долинах жизни, спотыкающиеся, пьяные, борющиеся, честолюбивые, жадные, злые, насильственные... чистая растрата великих возможностей. В его существе возникает великое сострадание. Вся его страсть проходит через бесстрастие и становится состраданием.

Страсть означает использование другого как средства — и это основа безнравственности. Использовать кого-то как средство — это самое безнравственное действие в мире, потому что каждый человек сам по себе это цель. Использовать его значит эксплуатировать его. А именно это мы называем любовью: муж использует свою жену, жена использует своего мужа; дети используют своих родителей, а затем родители используют детей — вот что мы называем любовью!

Это не любовь. Это стратегия ума; это яд, покрытый сахарной глазурью. Эта любовь действительно отвратительна. Именно поэтому вы видите, что мир испытывает такое отвращение. Эта любовь тошнотворна. Она вызывает отвращение у всей души человечества, потому что это совсем не любовь. Это страсть, похоть, использование другого как средства.
Когда вы начинаете медитировать, вы движетесь ко второй стадии, бесстрастию — любовь исчезает. Вы приходите в нейтральную фазу.
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

*"Мы — то, что мы думаем.
Все, что мы есть, возникает с нашими мыслями.
Своими мыслями мы создаем мир.
Говори или действуй с чистым умом,
и счастье последует за тобой,
несокрушимое, как твоя тень."* (с) Будда

Когда кто-то становится буддой, — желание преодолено, ум преодолен, время преодолено, эго трансцендировано, — он более не часть этой земли. Он все еще живет на земле, но его душа взлетает так высоко, что с залитых солнцем вершин он может видеть отчаявшиеся толпы в темных долинах жизни, спотыкающиеся, пьяные, борющиеся, честолюбивые, жадные, злые, насильственные... чистая растрата великих возможностей. В его существе возникает великое сострадание. Вся его страсть проходит через бесстрастие и становится состраданием.

Страсть означает использование другого как средства — и это основа безнравственности. Использовать кого-то как средство — это самое безнравственное действие в мире, потому что каждый человек сам по себе это цель. Использовать его значит эксплуатировать его. А именно это мы называем любовью: муж использует свою жену, жена использует своего мужа; дети используют своих родителей, а затем родители используют детей — вот что мы называем любовью!

Это не любовь. Это стратегия ума; это яд, покрытый сахарной глазурью. Эта любовь действительно отвратительна. Именно поэтому вы видите, что мир испытывает такое отвращение. Эта любовь тошнотворна. Она вызывает отвращение у всей души человечества, потому что это совсем не любовь. Это страсть, похоть, использование другого как средства.
Когда вы начинаете медитировать, вы движетесь ко второй стадии, бесстрастию — любовь исчезает. Вы приходите в нейтральную фазу.
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

"Мы — то, что мы думаем.
Все, что мы есть, возникает с нашими мыслями.
Своими мыслями мы создаем мир.
Говори или действуй с чистым умом,
и счастье последует за тобой,
несокрушимое, как твоя тень." (с) Будда

Когда кто-то становится буддой, — желание преодолено, ум преодолен, время преодолено, эго трансцендировано, — он более не часть этой земли. Он все еще живет на земле, но его душа взлетает так высоко, что с залитых солнцем вершин он может видеть отчаявшиеся толпы в темных долинах жизни, спотыкающиеся, пьяные, борющиеся, честолюбивые, жадные, злые, насильственные... чистая растрата великих возможностей. В его существе возникает великое сострадание. Вся его страсть проходит через бесстрастие и становится состраданием.

Страсть означает использование другого как средства — и это основа безнравственности. Использовать кого-то как средство — это самое безнравственное действие в мире, потому что каждый человек сам по себе это цель. Использовать его значит эксплуатировать его. А именно это мы называем любовью: муж использует свою жену, жена использует своего мужа; дети используют своих родителей, а затем родители используют детей — вот что мы называем любовью!

Это не любовь. Это стратегия ума; это яд, покрытый сахарной глазурью. Эта любовь действительно отвратительна. Именно поэтому вы видите, что мир испытывает такое отвращение. Эта любовь тошнотворна. Она вызывает отвращение у всей души человечества, потому что это совсем не любовь. Это страсть, похоть, использование другого как средства.
Когда вы начинаете медитировать, вы движетесь ко второй стадии, бесстрастию — любовь исчезает. Вы приходите в нейтральную фазу.
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

*Они дрожат, они непостоянны, Они своевольно блуждают. Хорошо управлять ими.
А если овладеть ими — это приносит счастье."* (с) Будда

Наблюдайте, и вы увидите дрожащий ум, трясущиеся мысли, гоняющиеся друг за другом, бегущие во всех возможных направлениях, последовательные, непоследовательные, осмысленные, бессмысленные.
Просто однажды сядьте у себя в комнате, закройте дверь и начните записывать мысли, приходящие к вам. Это поможет вам осознавать. Просто продолжайте записывать, что бы ни происходило.

Не редактируйте,. не старайтесь сделать их последовательными, красивыми. Вы не должны это кому-нибудь показывать, это нужно лишь для наблюдения. Продолжайте записывать пятнадцать минут, и затем прочитайте, и вы будете озадачены: неужели вы сумасшедший или что-то в этом роде? Какая чепуха приходит вам в голову! Всевозможные вещи, настолько неуместные, что вы не можете уловить между ними никакой связи. Одно влечет за собой другое просто случайно.
*
По соседству лает собака, и ваш ум начинает действовать*. Вы вспоминаете собаку, которая у вас была в детстве, и внезапно ум перескакивает с собаки на друга, который у вас был в детстве... а с друга на школу, на учителя. И таким образом ум продолжает прыгать, и вы приземляетесь черт знает где. А все началось всего лишь с лая собаки, которая ничего не знает о вас, которая совершенно не интересовалась вами, но запустила весь этот процесс. Вы можете попасть куда угодно! И каждый раз, когда это происходит, вы будете попадать в разные места.

Ум продолжает перескакивать из одного места в другое, у ума есть столько информации, что он может создавать всевозможные миры.
*
Наблюдая его, вы увидите истинность выражения Будды:* Они дрожат, они непостоянны, они своевольно бродят. Они не слушаются вас, у них есть собственная воля. У каждой мысли есть собственная воля, и она настаивает на том, чтобы остаться собой. Она не хочет, чтобы в ней ковырялись, она не хочет, чтобы вы вмешивались. Если вы вмешиваетесь, она сопротивляется, она протестует. Каждая мысль хочет иметь индивидуальность. И эти миллионы мыслей у вас в голове разрушают вашу индивидуальность, потому что все они претендуют на собственную индивидуальность, они претендуют на то, чтобы быть автономными и свободными. И если вы что-нибудь скажете, они спросят: «Кто ты такой?» И каждый раз они будут ставить вас на место, они будут низводить вас до пустого места.

Пока они не взяты под контроль, говорит Будда, для вас нет возможности блаженства. Вы останетесь в беспорядке
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

*Помните то чудесное впечатление из детства, когда обычный булыжник казался драгоценным камнем, накрытый простыней стол — древней пещерой, а деревья за окном — заколдованным лесом?*

Хотели бы вы хоть ненадолго вернуться в то состояние, когда все вокруг ново, удивительно и полно таинств? Индийский мистик рассказывает о «детскости» и «взрослости», о наивной любознательности и умудренном опыте, о рутине и новизне... Он говорит о том, как важно не потерять этот чудесный навык — восхищаться всем, что тебя окружает.


Глава 1 Глаза, полные удивления

Удивление – это источник мудрости, удивление – это источник всего прекрасного, удивление – это также источник поиска, настоящего поиска. Удивление заставляет вас отправиться в путь на поиски жизненных тайн.

Детский опыт сопровождает мудрых людей всю жизнь. Они жаждут его снова - той же невинности, того же изумления, той же красоты. Сейчас он подобен далекому эху, сладкому сну. Однако, все религии рождаются из неувядающего детского стремления к чуду, правде, красоте, жизни, танцующей повсюду. В пении птиц, в красках радуги, аромате цветов, где-то глубоко внутри себя ребенок вспоминает о потерянном рае.

Не случайно во всех религиях мира есть притча о том, как когда-то человек жил в раю и по какой-то причине был вынужден покинуть его. Это разные истории, разные притчи, но они подчеркивают простую истину: эти истории поэтическим способом рассказывают о том, что человек был рожден в раю, а затем потерял его. Отсталые, глуповатые люди совсем забыли об этом. Но разумные, чувствительные, творческие люди по-прежнему стремятся ощутить тот рай, который они когда-то знали и о котором у них, к сожалению, остались лишь слабые воспоминания. Они снова начинают искать его.

----------


## Freemann

Будда называет человека дураком, не потому что он невежествен, не потому  что он мало знает. Согласно Будде, человек дурак, если он  бессознателен, если он ведет себя бессознательно, если он живет во сне,  если он сомнамбула. Если он постоянно ведет себя невнимательно, он —  дурак. Это слово имеет особенное значение, помните: несознательность,  неосознанность, невнимательность — именно так Будда определяет дурака.

Он движется в жизни как плавучее бревно, отдавшееся на милость ветров.  Он не знает, кто он, он не знает, откуда он пришел, он не знает, куда он  идет. Он случаен; он живет лишь благодаря случайности. Он не находится в  сознательном, намеренном поиске существа, истины, реальности. Он  следует толпе; он остается частью психологии толпы.

Он не индивидуальность. У него нет его собственного подлинного разума;  он просто следует другим. Родители что-то сказали ему, учителя,  священники, политики, и он продолжает следовать всевозможным советам. Он  понятия не имеет о том, зачем он здесь, для чего, и что он делает, и  почему. Он никогда не поднимает таких вопросов.

Эти вопросы очень неудобны для него. Они создают в нем тревогу; он  избегает этих вопросов. Он просто верит ответам, которые переданы ему;  он никогда не сомневается в этих ответах. Дело не в том, что он достиг  доверия — нет, у него еще нет и доверия — но он просто подавляет свои  сомнения, потому что сомнения создают дискомфорт." (с) Ошо

----------


## Freemann

*Поиск рая - это новый поиск детства. Конечно, ваше тело уже никогда не будет детским, однако ваше сознание может быть таким же чистым, как сознание ребенка.*
В этом весь секрет мистического восхождения: стать опять как ребенок, невинным, не засоренным знанием, ничего не знающим, сознающим все, что происходит вокруг, с огромной любознательностью и чувством таинственного...

*У меня нет того ощущения удивления, которое было в детстве. Почему?*

*Ответ: "Это случается почти с каждым. Чем больше знаний вы накапливаете, тем меньше способны удивляться.* А родители, школы, университеты, общество, – все они заставляют вас становиться знающими. Все их старания направлены на то, чтобы дать вам знания. Ваше внутреннее пространство так наполняется знаниями, что удивление исчезает, удивлению не остается места внутри вас. Ребенок смотрит на мир изумленными глазами. Он благоговеет, он во всем и вся видит что-то таинственное. Его ошеломляют мелочи, отсюда – бурлящая радость, потому что его жизнь – это постоянное открытие.

Вы становитесь знающими, – общество хочет, чтобы вы были знающими. Знания очень нужны, знания очень полезны. А удивление опасно, потому что тот, кто удивляется, неизбежно станет либо философом, либо поэтом, либо мистиком, а все эти три типа людей бесполезны для общества. Общество хочет машин, умелых машин – давая вам больше и больше информации, наполняя вас информацией, общество превращает вас в автоматы, в роботов. И чем больше вам кажется, что вы знаете, тем более невозможным становится удивление, – потому что когда вы знаете, как вы можете удивляться?

Маленький ребенок может задаваться вопросом, почему деревья зеленые. Но вас уже не удивить этим. Вы знаете, что все дело в хлорофилле. Хотя, по сути, вы знаете не так уж много. Если вам задать следующий вопрос – почему хлорофилл делает деревья зелеными, то вам придется пожать плечами. Вы всего лишь слегка отодвинули вопрос. Чем больше вы знаете, тем меньше изумляетесь

Но в тот момент, когда в вас умирает чувство удивления, в вас умирает религия, потому что в основе религии лежат удивление и благоговение. Знание снимает с жизни завесу таинственности, а религия существует только тогда, когда жизнь остается тайной. Поэтому вам придется снова научиться удивляться."
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

"На самом деле, правильное образование никогда к этому не приведет. Оно даст вам знания, но не разрушит ваше умение удивляться, – это будет правильным образованием. Оно даст вам знания, но сохранит вашу бдительность, чтобы никакое знание не помешало продолжать совершать открытия. На самом деле, знания могут заставить вас удивляться еще больше.

*Последними словами Альберта Эйнштейна было: «Всю свою жизнь я думал, что сниму завесу тайны с Вселенной. Но случилось обратное.* Чем глубже я погружался в существование, тем глубже становилась тайна. Я умираю, полный удивления, я умираю в изумлении». Но это редкость, это качество гения. Гений – это тот, кто не позволяет обществу низвести его до робота, – вот мое определение. Все рождаются гениями, но люди очень скоро начинают идти на компромиссы. А когда они идут на компромиссы, исчезают их таланты, умирает их разум. Они продолжают продавать свои души за бренные вещи, за бесполезные вещи – бесполезные в предельном смысле, они могут быть полезными здесь, но приходит смерть, и они уходят вместе с вами.

Если вы сможете умереть, как Альберт Эйнштейн, – с ощущением таинственности, наполненные удивлением, с молитвой в сердце, с рождающейся внутри вас поэзией, – вы правильно жили и правильно умираете. А человек, который правильно живет и правильно умирает, – духовный человек. У Альберта Эйнштейна духовности гораздо больше, чем у ватиканского Папы и шанкарачарий, – гораздо больше. Перед смертью кто-то задал Эйнштейну вопрос: «Если вы снова родитесь, и Бог спросит вас, я уверен, вы бы захотели снова стать великим физиком и математиком». Он ответил: «Нет, ни за что! Если мне будет дана еще одна возможность, вместо того, чтобы быть физиком, я бы предпочел стать сантехником. Мне бы хотелось жить просто, анонимно, чтобы было легче наслаждаться жизнью, и никто не мешал бы. Слава, престиж, исследования – ничто не будет стоять на моем пути, и тогда я смогу глубже проникнуть в существование».

Ты говоришь: «У меня нет того ощущения удивления, которое было в детстве. Почему?»
Должно быть, ты много знаешь."
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

* Что такое невинность, что такое красота?*


Жить в моменте – это невинность, жить без прошлого – это невинность, жить без умозаключений – это невинность, действовать из состояния незнания – это невинность. И в тот момент, когда ваши действия проистекают из необыкновенной тишины, не отягощенной прошлым, из той потрясающей неподвижности, которая ничего не знает, тот опыт, что возникает в это мгновение, и есть красота.

Всякий раз, когда вы чувствуете красоту – в восходящем солнце, в звездах, в лице женщины или мужчины, – где бы и когда бы вы ни чувствовали красоту, – наблюдайте. И одно можно обнаружить всегда: вы действовали в отсутствии ума, вы действовали без умозаключений, вы просто действовали, действовали спонтанно. Момент охватил вас и охватил настолько полно, что вы оказались отрезаны от прошлого.

А когда вы оказываетесь отрезаны от прошлого, вы автоматически оказываетесь отрезаны от будущего, потому что прошлое и будущее – это две стороны одной монеты, они не отдельны, они также неразделимы. Вы можете подбросить монету: иногда выпадает орел, иногда – решка, но эти стороны неразделимы. Но вторая сторона всегда там, она прячется сзади.

Прошлое и будущее – это два аспекта одной монеты, и имя ей – ум. Когда отбрасывается вся монета целиком, это отбрасывание и есть невинность. Тогда вы не знаете, кто вы, не знаете, что есть, нет никакого знания. Но есть вы, есть существование, и встреча этих двух есть-ностей – ваша маленькая есть-ность, встречающаяся с бесконечной есть-ностью существования, – эта встреча, это слияние и есть переживание красоты. Невинность – это дверь. Через нее вы проникаете в красоту. Чем более невинными вы становитесь, тем прекраснее становится существование. Чем более знающими вы становитесь, тем уродливее и уродливее становится существование, потому что вы начинаете действовать из умозаключений, начинаете действовать из знаний.

В тот момент, когда вы знаете, вы разрушаете всю поэзию. В тот момент, когда вы знаете и думаете, что знаете, вы создаете между собой и тем, что есть, барьер. Тогда все искажается. Тогда вы не слышите своими ушами, вы интерпретируете. Тогда вы не видите своими глазами, вы истолковываете. Тогда вы не переживаете своим сердцем, вы думаете, что переживаете. Тогда теряется всякая возможность встречи с существованием в моменте, в близости. Вы распадаетесь на части.

Вот в чем заключается первородный грех. И об этом библейская история об Адаме и Еве, вкусивших плод с Древа познания. Как только они съедают его, им приходится покинуть рай – не потому что кто-то их прогнал, не потому что Бог приказал им убираться из рая, они сами пали. Получив знание, они утратили невинность. Получив знание, они стали отделены от существования. Получив знание, они превратились в эго. Знание создало барьер, железный занавес...

Вы спрашиваешь меня: «Что такое невинность?» Вырви из себя знания! Плод Древа познания должен выйти с рвотой. Вот в чем суть медитации. Выброси его из своей системы: это яд, чистый яд. Живи без знаний, зная, что «я не знаю». Действуй из состояния незнания, и ты узнаешь, что такое красота.

Сократ знал, что такое красота, потому что действовал из состояния незнания. Есть такое знание, которое не знает, и есть такое невежество, которое знает. Станьте такими же невежественными, как Сократ, и тогда в ваше существо войдет совершенно иное качество: вы снова станете ребенком, это – второе рождение. Ваши глаза снова будут наполнены изумлением, все, что окружает вас, будет удивлять вас.

*Парящая в небе птица – и вы в восторге! Чистая радость созерцания парящей птицы – и вам уже кажется, что это вы парите в небе. Капля росы, падающая с листа лотоса, солнце, освещающее ее, создающее вокруг нее маленькую радугу, – и этот момент переполняет вас.*

Капля росы, скатывающаяся с листа, на границе встречи с бесконечностью, исчезновения в озере – и вы чувствуете, будто бы это вы течете, словно ваша капля начинает соскальзывать в океан божественности. В момент невинности, незнания, отличие между наблюдателем и наблюдаемым испаряется. Вы больше не отделены от того, что видите, вы больше не отделены от того, что слышите... (Ошо)

----------


## Freemann

Подход поклонения может прийти только глубоко изнутри. Люди совершенно забыли, что на самом деле значит поклонение и как его чувствуют. Поклонение значит: подходить к реальности с сердцем ребёнка — не расчётливо, не коварно, не пытаясь анализировать, но полным благоговейного трепета и неисчерпаемого чувства чудесного… чувства окружающей тайны, присутствия скрытого, с ощущением, что вещи не таковы, как кажутся. Это значит, что кажущееся, видимость — только периферия, что за пределами кажущейся видимости скрывается нечто безмерно важное.

Когда ребёнок бегает за бабочкой, он в поклонении. Или когда вдруг он находит тропинку или видит цветок — ничем не замечательный, обычный цветок, но ребёнок стоит перед его чудом в глубоком удивлении. Или когда он видит змею: он так удивлён, в нём столько энергии. Каждое мгновение несёт новую неожиданность. Ребёнок ничто не принимает как должное — вот подход поклонения.

*Никогда ничего не принимайте как должное. Принимая что угодно как должное, вы застываете. Ребёнок исчезает, умирает чувство чудесного, а когда в сердце нет чувства чудесного,* в нём не может быть поклонения. Поклонение означает, что жизнь так таинственна, что понять её полностью не возможно. Она превосходит понимание; все наши усилия тщетны. И чем более мы пытаемся узнать жизнь, тем более она кажется непознаваемой.
 Ошо

----------


## Freemann

*Я говорю, что существование достаточно само по себе, ему не нужен творец. Оно само творит.* Так что вместо того, чтобы спрашивать меня, верю ли я в создателя, вы бы спросили, в чем моя замена Богу-создателю? Моя замена — вездесущая энергия созидания. И по-моему, быть созидательным — самое важное религиозное качество. Если вы создаете песню, если вы создаете музыку, если вы создаете сад, вы религиозны. Ходить в церковь глупо, но создавать сад — потрясающая религия. По-моему, созидание — вот Бог.


Но будет лучше, если вы позволите мне заменить слово «Бог» на «божественность», поскольку я не хочу быть понятым неправильно.
*
Нет личности Бога, но есть потрясающая энергия - распространяющаяся, никогда не кончающаяся, расширяющаяся. Эта распространяющаяся, никогда не кончающаяся, расширяющаяся энергия, энергия созидания, и есть божественное.*


Я знаю это; я не верю в это. Я испытал это; я не верю в это. Я прикоснулся к этому. Я дышал этим. Я познал это глубочайшей сердцевиной моего существа;

и этого так же много в вас, как и во мне. Просто посмотрите вовнутрь, небольшой поворот на сто восемьдесят градусов — и вы осознаете истину. Тогда вы не спросите о вере.

Только слепые люди верят в свет. Те, у кого есть глаза... они не верят в свет; они просто видят его. Я не хочу, чтобы вы верили во все, что угодно, я хочу, чтобы у вас были глаза, и если есть глаза, то зачем удовлетворяться верой и оставаться слепым? И вы не слепые. Может быть, вы лишь держите свои глаза закрытыми. Может быть, никто не сказал вам, что можно открыть глаза. Поэтому вы живете в темноте и из темноты спрашиваете: «Есть ли свет?»

*Я вспоминаю небольшую историю из жизни Будды. К Гаутаме Будде привели слепого, но очень логического человека.* Он был так логичен, что его деревня и все мудрецы из его деревни полностью пресытились его логикой. Они не могли доказать ему, что свет существует. Вся деревня знала; каждый видел свет, только слепой логик не мог видеть его. Но он был очень логическим человеком. Он сказал: «Всего, что существу¬ет, можно коснуться. Принесите свет, я хотел бы коснуться его. Все, что существует, я могу ударить чем-нибудь, и оно издаст звук. Дайте мне послушать звук вашего света, по которому ударили чем-нибудь. Если он имеет какой-нибудь запах, поднесите его к моему носу, я понюхаю его. Если у него есть какой-нибудь вкус, я попробую его. Эти четыре чувства при мне». Но нельзя испытать вкус света, нельзя извлечь из него звук, нельзя ощутить его запах, нельзя прикоснуться к нему. И слепой логик смеялся, бывало, и говорил: «Вы просто хотите доказать, что я слеп, и поэтому выдумали эту фантазию о свете. Света нет. Все вы слепы, как и я; вы дурачите самих себя». Рядом с этой деревней проходил Будда, и жители подума¬ли: «Вот прекрасная возможность; приведем этого логика к Гаутаме Будде, может быть, он сможет помочь». Будда выслушал всю историю и сказал: «Этот слепой человек прав, а вы все не правы, потому что ему не нужна аргументация; ему нужно лекарство, чтобы вылечить глаза. И вы привели его не к тому человеку. Отведите его к врачу».

У Будды был свой собственный личный врач, предостав¬ленный великим царем Бимбисарой для заботы о теле Будды. Поэтому Будда сказал: «Вам не нужно ходить далеко, чтобы найти великого врача. Такой есть со мной. Можете показать ему этого слепого». И он оставил врача в этой деревне, а сам пошел дальше. Через три месяца глаза слепого открылись. Он не был по-настоящему слепым — лишь небольшое заболевание; небольшая тонкая пелена закрывала ему видение. Пелена была удалена. Человек пустился в пляс. Он упал к ногам Будды и сказал: «Если бы они не привели меня к вам, вся моя жизнь прошла бы в спорах против света. И они не смогли бы доказать его существования».
Божественность — это не то, что могут доказать или опровергнуть документы. Это то, что вы можете пережить.
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

*Пробуждение — это путь к жизни, говорит Будда. Станьте более пробужденными, и вы станете более живыми. А жизнь есть Бог — никакого другого Бога нет. Поэтому Будда говорит о жизни и осознанности. Жизнь составляет цель, осознанность — методологию, технику, чтобы ее достичь.*

Видели ли вы оленя в лесу, — каким внимательным он выглядит, как бдительно движется? Видели ли вы птицу на дереве — как разумно она продолжает наблюдать все, что происходит вокруг нее? Подойди к птице — она позволит тебе приблизиться лишь на определенное расстояние. Стоит тебе сделать лишь шаг за его пределы, и она улетит. В ней есть определенная бдительность в отношении своей территории. Если кто-то вторгается на эту территорию, это опасно. Если вы оглянетесь вокруг, вы удивитесь: человек кажется самым сонным животным на земле.

Пробуждение — это путь к жизни. Ты жив лишь пропорционально тому, насколько ты осознан.

Осознанность — это разница между жизнью и смертью. Ты не жив лишь потому, что дышишь, ты не жив лишь потому, что у тебя бьется сердце. Физиологически в тебе можно поддерживать жизнь в больнице, без всякого сознания. Твое сердце будет продолжать биться, и ты сможешь дышать. У будд определение другое.
Их определение состоит в сознании. Они не говорят, что ты жив, потому что можешь дышать, они не говорят, что ты жив, потому что у тебя циркулирует кровь; они говорят, что ты жив, лишь если ты пробужден. Таким образом, кроме пробужденных, никто по-настоящему не жив. Вы трупы — ходящие, говорящие, что-то делающие; вы роботы. Пробуждение — это путь к жизни, говорит Будда. Станьте более пробужденными, и вы станете более живыми. А жизнь есть Бог — никакого другого Бога нет. Поэтому Будда говорит о жизни и осознанности. Жизнь составляет цель, осознанность — методологию, технику, чтобы ее достичь.Дурак спит...

Спит каждый, поэтому под дураком подразумевается каждый из вас. Не обижайтесь. Факты нужно констатировать, как есть. Вы действуете во сне; именно поэтому вы продолжаете спотыкаться, продолжаете делать вещи, которых не хотите делать. Вы продолжаете делать вещи, которых решили не делать. Вы продолжаете делать вещи, о которых знаете, что они неправильны, и не делаете вещей, о которых знаете, что они правильны. Как это возможно? Почему вы не можете идти прямо? Почему продолжаете сбиваться на ответвления и заходить в никуда не ведущие тупики? Почему вы продолжаете заблуждаться?
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

*Счастье не имеет ничего общего с  успехом, счастье не имеет ничего общего с амбициями, счастье не имеет  ничего общего с деньгами, властью, престижем. Счастье связано с  сознанием, не с характером. Ошо*

*Что такое счастье? Это зависит от вас, от того, находитесь ли вы в  состоянии сознательности или бессознательности, от того, спите вы или  пробуждены.* У Мерфи есть один знаменитый афоризм. Он говорит, что  люди бывают двух видов: люди первого вида всегда разделяют человечество  на два вида, а люди второго вообще не разделяют человечество. Я  принадлежу к первому: человечество можно разделить на два вида, на  спящих и пробужденных — и, конечно, небольшую промежуточную группу.  Счастье зависит от того, в какой вы находитесь области сознания. Если вы  спите, для вас счастьем будет удовольствие.

*Удовольствие подразумевает  ощущение, попытку посредством тела достичь чего-то недостижимого —  принудить тело достичь чего-то, к чему оно не способно. Люди пытаются  всеми возможными способами достичь счастья посредством тела. Тело может  вам дать лишь мгновенные удовольствия, и каждое из этих удовольствий  уравновешивается болью в той же пропорции, в той же степени. За каждым  удовольствием следует его противоположность,* 

 потому что тело существует в мире двойственности... Точно так же, как за  днем следует ночь, и за жизнью следует смерть, и за смертью следует  жизнь, — это порочный круг. За удовольствием последует боль, за болью  последует удовольствие. Но вы никогда не бываете в непринужденном  состоянии. Находясь в состоянии удовольствия, вы боитесь его потерять, и  этот страх его отравляет. А когда вы тонете в боли, конечно, это  причиняет страдание, и вы совершаете все возможные усилия, чтобы из нее  выбраться, — и лишь для того, чтобы снова в нее упасть.
*

 Будда называет это колесом рождения и смерти. Мы продолжаем вращаться  вместе с этим колесом, цепляться за это колесо... а колесо продолжает  двигаться.*

  Временами наверху оказывается удовольствие, временами — боль, но мы  остаемся расплющенными между двумя этими глыбами. Но спящий человек  ничего другого не знает. Он знает только несколько ощущений тела — еда,  секс; это его мир. Он непрерывно между ними перемещается. Вот два конца  его тела — еда и секс. Если он подавляет секс, то впадает в зависимость  от еды; если он подавляет пристрастие к еде, то впадает в зависимость от  секса. Энергия продолжает двигаться подобно маятнику. И все, что вы  называете удовольствием, — это самое большее только высвобождение из  напряженного состояния. Сексуальная энергия собирается, скапливается; вы  приходите в напряжение и тяжелеете, и вам хочется ее высвободить. Для  человека, который спит, сексуальность — не что иное, как высвобождение,  это все равно, что громкое чихание. Это не дает ничего, кроме некоторого  облегчения, — было напряжение, теперь его больше нет. Но оно скопится  снова. Еда дает лишь небольшое ощущение вкуса на кончике языка; вряд ли  стоит ради этого жить. Но многие люди живут лишь для того, чтобы есть;  очень немногие едят для того, чтобы жить.


*То, что мы называем «счастьем», зависит от конкретного  человека. Для спящего человека счастьем являются, приносящие  удовольствие ощущения.

* Спящий человек живет от одного удовольствия до другого. Он  просто бросается от одного ощущения к другому. Он живет ради небольших  волнений; его жизнь очень поверхностна. В ней нет глубины, в ней нет  качества. Он живет в мире количества. Еще есть люди, живущие в  промежутке, люди, которые не спят, не пробуждены, а находятся в  преддверии — немного сна, немного бодрствования. Иногда вы переживаете  подобный опыт рано утром — вы все еще во сне, но нельзя сказать, что вы  спите, потому что из всего дома вам слышатся звуки, вам слышно, как ваш  партнер готовит чай, как закипает чайник или как дети собираются в  школу, вам слышны все эти звуки, но все же вы еще не проснулись. Смутно,  туманно эти звуки доносятся до вас, словно между вами и всем  происходящим вокруг большое расстояние. Это дает такое чувство, словно  это все еще часть сновидения. Это не часть сновидения, но вы все еще в  промежуточном состоянии.

То же самое происходит, когда вы  начинаете медитировать. Немедитирующий спит, видит сны; медитирующий  начинает двигаться из сна в направлении пробуждения, но остается в  переходном состоянии. Тогда счастье приобретает совершенно другой смысл:  оно становится более качеством, менее количеством; тогда оно более  психологично и менее физиологично. Медитирующий более наслаждается  музыкой, более наслаждается поэзией, более наслаждаются тем, чтобы  что-то создавать. Эти люди наслаждаются природой, ее красотой. Они  наслаждаются безмолвием, наслаждаются тем, чем никогда раньше не  наслаждались, и это наслаждение гораздо более длительно. 

 Даже если музыка прекращается, нечто от нее все еще медлит и продолжается у вас внутри.
 И это не облегчение.
  Разница между удовольствием и таким качеством счастья состоит в том,  что это не облегчение, а обогащение. Вы становитесь более наполненными и  словно начинаете переливаться через край. Когда вы слушаете хорошую  музыку, это запускает в вашем существе какой-то процесс, и в вас  возникает гармония — вы становитесь музыкальными. Или, танцуя, внезапно  вы забываете тело; ваше тело становится невесомым. Гравитация теряет  власть над вами. Внезапно вы — в ином пространстве: эго теряет  плотность, и танцор плавится и тает в танце.

 Это гораздо выше, гораздо глубже, чем удовольствие, получаемое от еды  или секса. В этом есть глубина. Но и это также — не предельное.

 Предельное происходит, только  когда вы полностью пробуждены, когда вы — будда, когда весь сон исчез — и  вместе с ним все сновидение, когда все ваше существо наполнено светом,  когда у вас внутри не осталось никакой темноты. Вся темнота исчезла, и с  исчезновением этой темноты не стало эго. Все напряжения спали, исчезли  все тревоги, вся тоска. Вы в состоянии тотальной удовлетворенности. Вы  живете в настоящем; нет больше ни прошлого, ни будущего. Вы — всецело  здесь и сейчас. Это мгновение — есть все.
 Сейчас — единственное время, и здесь — единственное пространство. И  тогда — внезапно — в вас обрушивается все небо. Это — блаженство. Это —  настоящее счастье...
 Ошо


 - *А как бы мне, жизнь подлинней чуть прожить, Как бы кайф растянуть..*. (Агата Кристи _Звездочет_)

----------


## Freemann

Смерть не противоречит жизни, она не означает конец жизни, она лишь подводит жизнь к прекрасной вершине. Жизнь продолжается и после смерти. Она была до рождения, она продолжится и после смерти. Жизнь не ограничивается кратким промежутком между рождением и смертью; наоборот, рождение и смерть - это маленькие эпизоды в вечности жизни. В смерти нет ничего плохого, она прекрасна - но надо знать, как жить и как умирать. Есть искусство жить, и есть искусство умирать, и второе искусство является более ценным, чем первое. Только те, кто знают, как правильно жить знают, как правильно умирать...
Ошо


*С того самого дня, когда мой дедушка умер, смерть стала моим... постоянным компаньоном. В тот день я тоже умер, ибо четко осознал: не имеет значения, проживешь ты семь лет или семьдесят - ему тогда было семьдесят лет, - ты все равно когда-нибудь умрешь.*(с) Ошо

*Он был хорошим, прекрасным человеком, и так просто умер. В чем был смысл его жизни?* Этот вопрос не переставал мучить меня: в чем был смысл его жизни? Чего он достиг? Семьдесят лет он оставался хорошим человеком, но в чем смысл всего этого? Жизнь бесследно исчезла, не оставив даже следа. Смерть дедушки сильно озадачила меня.Я стал задумываться о серьезных вопросах еще до его смерти. В четырехлетнем возрасте я начал обдумывать такие проблемы, о которых люди начинают задумываться, как правило, лишь к концу жизни. Но мне не хотелось терять время. Я начал задавать вопросы своему дедушке по материнской линии.Обычно он отвечал:
Ох уж эти вопросы! Впереди у тебя вся жизнь, ты еще очень молод, не спеши. - Дедушка, я видел, как в деревне умирают мальчишки: они никогда не задавали подобных вопросов, они умирали, так и не найдя ответа. Ты можешь гарантировать, что я не умру завтра или послезавтра? Можешь ли ты гарантировать, что я умру только после того, как получу ответы на свои вопросы?

Этого я гарантировать не могу, потому что смерть мне не подчиняется, как, впрочем, и жизнь тоже. - Тогда не предлагай мне подождать, пока я вырасту. Я хочу знать ответ немедленно. Если знаешь ответ, то прошу тебя ответить фазу. Если ты не знаешь, так честно и скажи. Вскоре он понял, что со мной по-другому не получится. Сказав "да"... у тебя начинаются нелегкие времена, ибо тебе придется отвечать на попутные вопросы, погружаться в тему - меня ведь не проведешь. Дедушка честно признавался, что не знает ответов на мои вопросы.

Я сказал ему:
Ты стар и скоро можешь умереть. Чем ты занимался всю свою жизнь? На пороге смерти ты останешься только со своим невежеством. Я задаю тебе не простые вопросы, они для меня очень важны. Ты ходишь в храм. Я спрашиваю тебя: зачем ты туда ходишь? Что ты там обнаружил? Ты ходил туда всю свою жизнь и пробуешь уговорить меня пойти туда вместе с тобой. Он построил этот храм. Однажды он осознал, что весь ответ был в том, что "Я построил этот храм. Если даже я не пойду туда, то кто же тогда пойдет? Но тебе я скажу откровенно: да, все это было напрасно. Я проходил туда всю мою жизнь, но ничего там не обнаружил". Тогда я сказал:

А ты попробуй что-нибудь другое. Не умирай с вопросом, умирай с ответом. Но он умер с вопросом. Когда в последний раз мы общались - а это было за десять часов до его смерти, - он открыл глаза и сказал: - Ты был прав: ничего на завтра не откладывай. Я умираю с множеством вопросов. Признаю, что дал тебе плохой совет. Ты был прав: нельзя откладывать на завтра. Если у тебя появился вопрос - ищи ответ на него как можно скорее..

*
Смерть остается единственным исключением: все остальное в мире уже испорчено человеком.
*

Когда кто-нибудь умирает, когда умирает тот, кого ты знал, кого любил, с кем вместе жил, кто стал частью твоей жизни, то что-то в тебе тоже умирает. Конечно, ты будешь скучать о ней, ты будешь чувствовать вакуум - это естественно. Но тот же самый вакуум можно превратить в дверь. Ведь смерть - это дверь к Богу. Смерть - это единственное, что еще не испортил человек. Человек уже все испортил, все осквернил. Лишь одна смерть осталась нетронутой, неоскверненной, незапачканной руками человека. Человек с удовольствием занялся бы и смертью, но она остается непокоренной, не дается ему в руки. Смерть неуловима, она остается загадкой. Человек сбит с толку. Он не знает, что делать со смертью.

Человек не понимает смерть; она не поддается научному анализу, вот почему она все еще остается неоскверненной. Смерть остается единственным исключением: все остальное в мире уже испорчено человеком. Пользуйся этими мгновениями. Когда смерть неожиданно проникает в твое сознание, вся жизнь кажется бессмысленной. Она действительно бессмысленна. Смерть обнажает правду. Когда неожиданно встречаешься со смертью, то кажется, что из-под ног уходит почва. Неожиданно приходит осознание, что смерть этого человека означает и твою собственную смерть. Каждая смерть - это смерть каждого из нас.
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

Человек рожден, чтобы достичь жизни, и сделает он это или нет -зависит от него. Он может упустить ее. Он может дышать, есть, продолжать стареть, он может продолжать двигаться к могиле - но это не жизнь. Это постепенное умирание, начинающееся с колыбели и кончающееся могилой, семидесятилетняя постепенная смерть. А так как миллионы людей вокруг вас умирают этой постепенной медленной смертью, вы тоже начинаете подражать им. Дети учатся всему от тех, кто окружает их, а мы окружены мертвыми. Поэтому, прежде всего, вам следует понять, что я подразумеваю под словом "жизнь".


*Она должна быть не просто старением. Она должна быть вырастанием.* А это две разные вещи. Каждое животное способно состариться. Вырастание - это прерогатива человеческих существ. И лишь немногие люди используют это право. Вырастание это ежемгновенное, все более глубокое погружение в поток жизни, это уход от смерти все дальше - это движение не к смерти. Чем глубже вы идете в жизнь, тем больше вы постигаете бессмертие внутри себя- вы уходите от смерти. Приходит момент, когда вы можете увидеть, что смерть - это не что иное, как смена одежды, смена дома, смена формы - ничто не умирает, ничто не может умереть.

Смерть - это величайшая из всех существующих иллюзий.
Что касается вырастания, просто понаблюдайте за деревом. Когда дерево растет, его корни растут вниз, в глубину. Здесь есть баланс: чем выше вырастает дерево, тем глубже проникнут его корни. Не может выжить дерево большой высоты и с короткими корнями; они не смогут удержать такое громадное дерево. Расти в жизни - это значит погружаться внутрь самого себя - туда, где ваши корни.

На мой взгляд, первый принцип жизни - это медитация. Все остальное приходит потом. А детство - это лучшее время. Вы стареете, и это означает, что вы подходите к смерти все ближе, а значит все труднее и труднее войти в медитацию. Медитация означает вхождение в свое бессмертие, вхождение в свою вечность, вхождение в свою божественность.
И ребенок более всего подходит для этого, потому что он еще не обременен знаниями, не обременен религией, не обременен образованием, не обременен всеми видами вздора. Он невинен. Но, к несчастью, его невинность осуждается как невежество. Невежество и невинность похожи, но это не одно и то же. Невежество - это отсутствие знания, точно так же, как и невинность. Но есть и громадное различие, на которое человечество не обратило внимания до сих пор.

Невинность не только не обладает знаниями - но и не стремится приобрести их. Она полностью удовлетворена, довольна собой. У маленького ребенка нет амбиций, нет желаний. Он так поглощен моментом - летящая птица захватывает его внимание так полно; просто бабочка, ее прекрасная расцветка - и он очарован; радуга в небе - и он не может представить себе, что может быть более важным, более ценным, чем эта радуга. Ночное небо для него наполнено звездами, мириадами звезд.

Невинность- это богатство, это полнота, это чистота.
Невежество - бедно, оно похоже на нищего, оно хочет того, хочет другого, оно хочет обладать знаниями, оно хочет быть респектабельным, оно хочет быть богатым, оно хочет быть могущественным. Невежество идет по пути желания. Но так как в обоих не содержится знания, мы так и не поняли их природы. Мы стали считать, что эти две вещи - одно и то же.
Первым шагом в искусстве жизни будет разграничение невежества и невинности. Невинность следует поддерживать, защищать - потому что ребенок приносит с собой величайшее сокровище, то сокровище, которое мудрецы обретают после напряженных усилий. Мудрецы говорят, что они стали снова детьми, что они заново родились.

В Индии истинный брамин, истинный знающий называет себя "двиджему"- дважды рожденным. Почему дважды рожденным? Что случилось с первым рождением? Какая нужда во втором рождении? И что он собирается получить во втором рождении? "Во втором рождении он получит то, что было доступно в первом, но было разрушено, сломано обществом, родителями, окружающими людьми.

Каждый ребенок не наполнен знаниями. Его простота должна быть как-то устранена,- потому что простота не поможет ему в этом мире конкуренции. Из-за нее он будет выглядеть в глазах мира простаком; его невинность будет использоваться всевозможными способами. Опасаясь общества, опасаясь мира, мы вынуждены переделывать себя; мы стараемся сделать каждого ребенка умным," хитрым, наполненным знаниями, чтобы он мог приобрести в обществе наиболее престижное положение. И ребенок, однажды начав расти в неправильном направлении, продолжает дальше двигаться этим путем - вся его жизнь идет в этом направлении.
Как только вы поймете, что вы упустили жизнь, то первое, что нужно будет вернуть себе - это невинность. Выбросьте ваши знания, забудьте ваши писания, забудьте ваши религии, вашу теологию, вашу философию. Родитесь снова, станьте невинным - и это в ваших руках. Очистите ваш ум от всех чужих идей, от всего заимствованного, от всего, что пришло из традиций, обычаев, от всего, что дано вам другими - родителями, учителями, преподавателями университетов. Просто избавьтесь от этого.

Станьте снова простым, станьте снова ребенком. И это чудо возможно с помощью медитации. Медитация - это просто необычный хирургический метод, который отсекает вас от всего чужого и оставляет только то, что является вашим подлинным существом. Она сжигает все лишнее и оставляет вас обнаженными, одинокими под солнцем, на ветру. Вы становитесь как бы первым человеком, пришедшим на землю, который ничего не знает, который должен все открыть, который должен быть искателем, который должен отправиться в путешествие...
Ошо 


- -* Мы выпили жизнь но не стали мудрей. Мы прожили смерть но не стали моложе.* Дворник милый дворник. Подмети меня с мостовой... О боже я и ты в тени у воды
Шли дорогою мечты
И вот мы сохнем как цветы
Одуванчики девочки и мальчики

Глаза блестят ла ла лайла
Но это яд ла ла лайла... (Агата Кристи - Дворник)

----------


## Freemann

*Это безумный мир. Из вашей невинности, если это детская невинность, есть два пути. Либо вы окажетесь в этом большом сумасшедшем доме под названием мир, либо, если вы будете двигаться в другом направлении, а этот путь перед вами открыт, вы можете в итоге стать мудрецами.* 

Просто необходимо помнить, в чем отличие между этими двумя дорогами. Тот путь, что ведет в сумасшедший дом, большой сумасшедший дом под названием мир, переполнен. Избегайте толпы. Вы можете быть уверены, что то место, куда направляются все – это ловушка. Обычная логика говорит: «Это верный путь, потому что все по нему идут, как он может быть неправильным?»
Но я говорю вам: найдите такой путь, по которому никто не идет. И у вас есть все шансы в итоге стать мудрыми. Даже ваш первый шаг – уже верный шаг по направлению к предельной реализации. За толпой следуют трусы. А я никогда не слышал, чтобы трус стал просветленным. Они могут стать христианскими овечками, но не могут стать львами. А я хочу, чтобы мои люди были львами. Выберите путь, который ведет вас ко все большему и большему уединению. Выберите нетрадиционную стезю, не ортодоксальную стезю. Выберите путь, который в своей основе будет революционным. Каждый шаг – это бунт против всего прошлого и старого. Этот прогнивший бред сводит весь мир с ума.

И на этом пути вы уже больше не христианин. Вы не можете им быть, потому что быть христианином означает быть частью толпы. Вы больше не индуист, потому что вы больше не часть толпы, вы одиночка. Только индивидуальности могут стать пробужденными. Толпы никогда не достигают просветления. Только индивидуальности, только люди, у которых достаточно духа и смелости быть в одиночестве, могут остановить движение ума и укорениться в своей внутренней невинности.
Чем глубже вы погружаетесь в себя, тем чище те источники сознания, которые вы находите. Когда вы достигаете самого центра вашего существа, вы достигаете центра вселенной. Тогда расцветает мудрость. Это возрождение, воскресение. Вы умираете такими, какими вас хотел видеть мир, и находите в точности то, чего хочет от вас существование. Существование дает вам все, о чем вы просите, чего вы желаете.

Так называемый безумный мир будет лишь обещать, но обещания так и останутся словами. Люди умирают в этом мире после долгой жизни отчаяния и мучений. Если вы хотите умереть экстатично, вам придется выбрать путь одиночества. Это также и путь медитации, потому что ваше абсолютное уединение всегда находится внутри.
Снаружи вы всегда будете сталкиваться с толпой – на любой дороге. Может, вы выбрали такой путь, который кажется тихим, на котором нет движения, но вы не знаете, что впереди. Всюду вы найдете ту или иную толпу. Иногда эта толпа больше – католики, например, – иногда меньше, но вы ее нагоните.
Есть лишь один путь, который ведет внутрь и на котором вы не встретите ни одной живой души. Здесь вы найдете только тишину и покой. Тогда вы найдете себя, и после этого даже вас там уже не будет.

Одиночество становится таким насыщенным и плотным, что вы не можете быть там, вы не можете иметь «я», эго, чувство отдельности от существования. Ваше «я» – это не что иное, как чувство отдельности. А когда вы обнаруживаете, что едины с существованием, никакие знания становятся не нужны. В вашей невинности вы будете знать все значимое, все прекрасное, все истинное. Но это не будет повторением каких то писаний, это не будет заимствовано. Это будет принадлежать лишь вам, на нем будет ваша подпись.
И это одно из величайших благословений в жизни – иметь опыт, который полностью принадлежит вам, не является копией. Только то, что совершенно ново, оригинально, то, что возникает из самого источника вашего существа, может подарить вам удовлетворение, чувство реализации, счастья и глубокое понимание всех тайн жизни и бытия.

Невинность – хорошее начало, но помните, что есть два вида невинности: одна принадлежит ребенку, другая – медитирующему. Медитирующий тоже становится ребенком, но на настолько другом уровне, на такой огромной высоте – как будто бы ребенок находится в долине, а просветленный человек, который снова вернулся в детство, – на залитой солнцем вершине. Расстояние огромно. Но есть некое сходство, ниточка, ведущая от ребенка к сердцу мудреца. Ребенок не может понять мудреца, но мудрец может понять ребенка. Всегда помните это как фундаментальное правило: то, что ниже, не может понять то, что выше, но то, что выше, всегда может понять то, что ниже.

И в вашей жизни, если что то можно сравнить с той вершиной, так это ваше детство. Попробуйте вновь войти в него. Не прячьте его за знаниями, чтобы суметь его забыть. Отбросьте всю накопленную информацию, чтобы заново открыть свою невинность. По мере того, как вы будете избавляться от своих знаний, вы будете избавляться от самого ума, потому что ваш ум – это собирательное название для ваших знаний. Он не является чем то неделимым – так же, как мы зовем растения вокруг «садом», но сад – это лишь собирательное название. Если вы пойдете искать сад, то не найдете его, вы всегда будете видеть отдельные деревья, кусты роз, сезонные цветы, но нигде не найдете собственно сад.

Помните, нас часто сбивают с толку собирательные названия. Мы начинаем думать, что они реальны, но это не так. Общества не существует. Организованной религии не существует, есть только видимость. Не существует ни христианства, ни ислама, ни буддизма, все они – лишь иллюзия. То, что существует, – индивидуально.
Ума нет, это лишь собирательное название для всех ваших знаний. Вынимайте их постепенно и, когда вы извлечете все, что знаете, то не найдете там никакого ума, даже емкости, в которой помещалась вся эта информация знания. Нет никакого хранилища. Совершенно невинные, центрированные в самих себе, понимающие, что жизнь это тайна, и что нет ничего, что можно знать, что знание невозможно по своей природе, мы находимся в окружении чудесного. И это прекрасно, что нас окружает чудесное, потому что это превращает жизнь в нескончаемый восторг, экстаз.

Вы никогда не устанете открывать новые пространства внутри себя. Вам никогда это не наскучит, потому что всегда находится что то новое по мере того, как вы погружаетесь. И чем глубже вы движетесь внутрь себя, тем ближе вы к самому существованию, потому что глубоко внутри вы укоренены в нем. Если дерево будет расти к своим корням, оно найдет землю, оно найдет океан. Оно укоренено в земле, черпая воду из океана.

Если мы будем стремиться в центр… Вы будете удивлены, когда узнаете, что наш центр также пускает корни в существование, хотя это и невидимые корни. Наше сознание подобно воздуху. Оно невидимо, но вы можете его осязать. Вы чувствуете, когда воздух прохладный, когда горячий. Вы можете по разному ощущать свое сознание: когда оно чистое – оно прохладное, когда оно загрязненное – оно горячее. Загрязненное гневом, загрязненное жадностью, загрязненное желаниями, загрязненное целями – оно полыхает, оно не расслаблено, и тогда внутри нет покоя. Но когда все эти желания покинули вас, появляется необыкновенная прохлада, и она продолжает расти.

По мере приближения к себе, вы приближаетесь к вселенной. И величайший момент в вашей жизни – момент принятия тайны существования такой, как она есть, без всяких вопросов. Вы поняли одну вещь: бытие таинственно и будет оставаться таинственным. Не нужны никакие знания. Это означает, что вам стало комфортно с тем, что вселенная загадочна, и вам стало комфортно с тем, что вы сами невинны.
Это – второе рождение. В Индии мы назвали это состояние двидж . И в этом суть нашего поиска здесь.
Ошо

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Freemann

*Почему человечество ,кажется ,так стремится идти по пути глобального самоубийства?*


*Причина ясна. Люди ясно осознали, что в их жизни нет смысла, что кроме несчастья, ничего не происходит; кроме тревоги, внутренней боли жизни нечего им предложить.*

Индивидуальности во все времена совершали самоубийства. И вы будете удивлены: люди, которые совершали самоубийства, всегда были немного более разумны, чем нормальные люди. Среди психологов самоубийства случаются в два раза чаще, чем среди представителей других профессий. Художники, поэты, философы либо сходят с ума, либо совершают самоубийство. Идиоты никогда не совершают самоубийств, никогда не сходят с ума.

Идиоты никогда не совершают самоубийств, потому что не могут даже думать о смысле, значении, цели. Они вообще не думают; они просто живут, как овощи. Чем выше разум, тем это опаснее, потому что он заставляет вас осознавать, что жизнь, которую вы живёте, — просто полая, совершенно пустая. В ней не за что держаться. Вы знаете, что завтра будет повторением сегодня, так какой смысл продолжать?

Индивидуальности совершали самоубийства, потому что только индивидуальности достигали определённой стадии разума, размышляя, есть ли в жизни какой-либо смысл. И теперь впервые миллионы людей на всей Земле достигли уровня зрелости ,при котором они чувствуют ,что жизнь бессмысленна . Именно поэтому человечество движется к глобальному самоубийству . Кажется ,нет никакой причины продолжать — ради чего? Вы прожили жизнь и ничего не нашли. Теперь будут жить ваши дети, и они ничего не найдут: поколение за поколением, в ваших руках лишь пустота — никакой осуществлённости, удовлетворённости.

Но, насколько я вижу, это даёт человеку неоценимую возможность. Только высоко разумные люди совершали самоубийство или сходили с ума, потому что не могли жить в этом сумасшедшем мире. Они не могли подстроиться под всевозможные виды безумия всюду вокруг них. Они чувствовали, что разваливаются на части, — в этом было их безумие. Но только такого рода люди также становились просветлёнными.

Таким образом, вот три возможности разума. Разумный человек или сходит с ума, потому что не может понять, что происходит, почему это происходит, почему он должен делать то или другое. Или, видя эту ситуацию, видя, что он сходит с ума, он совершает самоубийство, чтобы положить конец своей жизни. Это в большинстве случаев происходит на Западе.

На Востоке такого же рода люди пытались сделать что-то другое — не безумие, но медитация. Запад в этом смысле беден. Он не знает богатства медитации. Он не знает, что медитация может трансформировать всё ваше видение жизни; она может дать вам безмерный смысл, красоту, благословение. Тогда жизнь — это нечто священное, вы не можете её разрушить.

Вы должны обратить на это внимание: на Востоке уровень самоубийств очень низок в сравнении с Западом, процент людей, сходящих с ума, очень низок в сравнении с Западом. И более того: на Востоке люди, сходящие с ума, — на самом деле не очень разумные люди. Они психологически больны. Не разум привёл их к безумию; в их умах чего-то недоставало. Может быть, пища была неправильной, или её было недостаточно, чтобы их умы стали зрелыми. В их вегетарианском рационе не хватает определённых белков, абсолютно необходимых для роста разума.

Таким образом, на Западе и на Востоке безумие — совершенно разное. На Востоке это что-то психологическое: людям не хватает определённых вещей, их рост заторможен, их умы не смогли расти так, как должны были.

Люди, которые совершают самоубийство на Востоке, — тоже другие люди, нежели чем те, кто совершает самоубийство на Западе. На Востоке люди совершают самоубийство из-за голода, из-за бедности, потому что им не удаётся продолжать жить — и жизнь становится таким мучением. Между ними есть качественная разница.

Но разумные люди на Востоке всегда обращались к медитации . Каждый раз ,когда они чувствовали ,что в жизни нет смысла ,они пытались найти смысл внутри себя ; именно таков путь медитации . Они пытались найти самый источник жизни, любви, и они его находили. Каждый, кто смотрит вовнутрь, обязательно его находит. Он не далеко, он — прямо внутри вас. Вы всё время несете его в себе!

Западная интеллигенция ищет смысла снаружи, а снаружи смысла нет. Западные люди ищут состояния блаженства вовне. Помните, красота — в глазах смотрящего; она не снаружи. И то же самое верно в отношении осмысленности, состояния блаженства, благословения. Оно — внутри вашего видения, внутри вас. Когда оно у вас есть, вы можете спроецировать его на всё существование. Но сначала вы должны его найти внутри себя.

Если бы Жан Поль Сартр, Марсель, Мартин Хайдерггер, Людвиг Виттгенштейн, Бертран Рассел и подобные им люди родились на Востоке, они стали бы просветлёнными существами. Но на Западе все они оказались безмерно обременёнными душевной болью, тоской. Они нашли, что всё случайно и бессмысленно, что в жизни нет никакого смысла, что радость — это только места, только надежда; в реальности её не существует.

Запад нуждается в медитации. Восток нуждается в медицине; он болен телесно. Запад болен душевно. Как только мы ясно поймём эту проблему... Теперь не Восток опасен для мира; самое большее, его люди могут умирать от голода, как умирают в Эфиопии. Но это не опасно для мира. Фактически, в определённом смысле голодающий Восток своей смертностью помогает миру. Это сокращает население мира. Это делает каждого богаче, даже если вы сами того не знаете. Тысяча жителей Эфиопии умирает каждый день — может быть, вы не видите, что они способствуют вашему комфорту, но они это делают, потому что, если населённость мира сократится, люди смогут жить в большем комфорте, с большей лёгкостью, в большей радости. Проблема исходит не от Востока; проблема исходит от Запада. Проблема состоит в том, что западная интеллигенция пресытилась жизнью, и поэтому со стороны интеллигенции нет действительно сильного сопротивления ядерному оружию, третьей мировой войне. Фактически, кажется, глубоко внутри западный ум так или иначе надеется, что она случится скоро, потому что жизнь бессмысленна. Если вместо того, чтобы рискнуть и совершить самоубийство вам самим, политикам удастся уничтожить весь мир разом, это будет гораздо легче. Вам не придётся стоять перед дилеммой, быть или не быть. Вам не придётся решать, уничтожить себя или нет, или задумываться о том, что, может быть, завтра всё будет по-другому.

Самоубийство — это индивидуальная ответственность, но в глобальной войне, в ядерной войне вся ваша личная ответственность исчезает. Это не ваше действие, это просто происходит.

Почему западная интеллигенция не борется по-настоящему против ядерного оружия? Почему учёные — составляющие часть интеллигенции — по-прежнему служат правительствам? Самым простым выходом было бы, если бы все учёные, которые создают ядерное оружие, ушли в отставку. Они должны сказать: « Довольно. Мы не можем создавать такое оружие, которое разрушит жизнь на Земле». И поэты, философы, художники — кажется, они не протестуют. Они просто остаются зрителями. За этим стоит определённая причина. Люди западной части человечества превратились в зрителей — во всех отношениях. Вы не играете в футбол, на это есть двадцать четыре профессионала, и их работа — играть в футбол. Миллионы людей — просто зрители, и они так волнуются... подпрыгивают на своих местах, вопят, кричат. Если они не на стадионе, они сидят дома перед экраном телевизора и проделывают те же жесты. Играет кто-то другой; вы — только зритель.

Средний американец смотрит телевизор от пяти до шести часов в день: шесть часов он — просто зритель, не участник. Ещё есть фильмы, в которых вы — зрители, есть матчи по боксу, в которых вы — зрители. Кажется, вы потеряли связь с жизнью. Вы просто видите, как живут другие; ваша жизнь состоит только в том, чтобы смотреть. Кто-то участвует во всёмирном чемпионате по шахматам, а вы смотрите. Неужели вы не можете сами играть в шахматы? Неужели вы не можете сами играть в футбол?

Это недалеко, это уже происходит... скоро вы не будете заниматься любовью со своей женой, со своей подругой — это будет делать кто-то другой, а вы будете смотреть, подпрыгивать: « Так! Отлично! Ещё немного!»

Вы предоставляете всю свою жизнь другим, чтобы они жили её за вас, а потом спрашиваете, куда делся весь смысл, почему вы не чувствуете себя живыми, почему в вашей жизни нет никакого значения. У зрителей не может быть значения — только у участников, тотально вовлечённых, интенсивно вовлечённых в каждое действие.

Поэтому, может быть, западная интеллигенция просто остаётся в ситуации телезрителей, ожидающих, когда же в программе передач появится третья мировая война. Слушая радио, читая газеты... Собираетесь вы что-нибудь делать сами или нет?

Именно действие заставляет ваши соки течь. Если вы будете просто смотреть, ваши собственные соки высохнут. Вы станете просто скелетом.

Меня удивляет, что Запад составляет сильное, образованное, разумное большинство в мире, но никто ничего не делает, не принимает никаких мер. Распространяется СПИД — а ва вы просто смотрите. Ваши правительства нагромождают ядерное оружие, готовят вам погребальный костер — а вы просто смотрите..
.Ошо


- *два корабля (агата кристи)*

----------


## Freemann

*
Человек живет в несчастье, жил в несчастье веками. Мало найдется человеческих существ, которые не несчастны. Это бывает так редко, что кажется почти невероятным. Именно поэтому люди не верят, что подобные Будде человеческие существа вообще когда-либо существовали. Именно это говорит Зигмунд Фрейд: подобные Будде люди — «выдавание желаемого за действительное»* 

Люди думают, что будды, наверное, были вымышлены, что подобные Гаутаме Будде люди человечеству пригрезились. Их несчастье так велико, и они так глубоко в нем увязли, что не видят никакой возможности из него выбраться. Именно это говорит Зигмунд Фрейд: подобные Будде люди — «выдавание желаемого за действительное». Мы сами хотим быть такими, хотим выбраться из страдания, хотим обладать таким же безмолвием, таким же миром, таким же благословением — но этого не случилось. И Фрейд говорит, что надежды нет; этого не может случиться по самой природе вещей. Человек не может стать счастливым.

Фрейда следует слушать очень внимательно и очень глубоко; его мнение нельзя просто отмести. Он был одним из самых проницательных умов, которые только существовали, и когда он говорит, что счастье невозможно, когда он говорит, что надеяться на счастье — значит надеяться на невозможное, — он знает, что говорит. Это не заключение философа. К этому заключению его привели собственные наблюдения человеческого несчастья. Фрейд не был пессимистом, но, наблюдая тысячи человеческих существ, проникая глубже и глубже в их психику, он осознал, что человек так устроен, что в нем есть встроенный механизм, создающий несчастное существование.

Самое большее, человек может жить комфортно, но никогда — не в экстазе. Самое большее, мы можем сделать жизнь немного более удобной — при помощи научных технологий, посредством социальных перемен, улучшения экономических условий и прочих вещей — но человек все равно будет оставаться несчастным. Как может Фрейд поверить, что такой человек, как Будда, вообще существовал? Такая безмятежность кажется просто мечтой; Будда пригрезился человечеству, как сон.

Эта идея возникает потому, что Будда так редок, так исключителен. Он не принадлежит общему правилу.
Почему человек остается в таком несчастье? Чудо в том, что каждый хочет быть счастливым. Не найдется ни единого человека, который хочет быть несчастным, и все же каждый живет в несчастье. Каждый хочет быть счастливым, блаженным, мирным, тихим. Каждый хочет быть в радости, каждый хочет праздновать — но это кажется невозможным. Наверное, должна быть какая-то очень глубокая причина, настолько глубокая, что фрейдистский анализ не смог ее достичь, настолько глубокая, что в нее не смогла проникнуть логика.

Нужно понять одну из основ. Человек хочет счастья; именно поэтому он несчастен. Чем более вы хотите быть счастливыми, тем более становитесь несчастными. Это кажется очень абсурдным, но именно в этом состоит коренная причина. И если вы поймете процесс функционирования человеческого ума, то сможете ее осознать.

Человек стремится быть счастливым; тем самым он создает страдание. Если вы хотите выбраться из страдания, вам придется выбраться из собственного стремления к счастью — и тогда никто не сможет сделать вас несчастным. Именно это просмотрел Фрейд. Он не смог понять, что причиной несчастья может быть само стремление к счастью.
Как это происходит? Почему вообще вы стремитесь к счастью? И что вам приносит это стремление к счастью?
Начиная стремиться к счастью, вы в то же мгновение уходите прочь из настоящего, уходите прочь из экзистенциального, вы уже переместились в будущее — которого нигде нет, которое еще не пришло. Вы переместились в сновидения, а сновидения никогда не могут принести осуществленности. Ваше стремление к счастью — это сновидение, а сновидение нереально.

При помощи нереального никому никогда не удавалось достичь реального. Вы сели не в тот поезд.
Стремление к счастью просто показывает, что в это самое мгновение вы не счастливы. Стремление к счастью просто показывает, что вы — несчастное существо. А несчастное существо проецирует жизнь в будущее, воображает, что однажды — в тот или иной день, тем или иным образом — оно будет счастливо. Ваша проекция исходит из страдания; она несет в себе сами семена страдания. Она исходит из вас, она не может быть отличной от вас. Это словно ваш ребенок — ее лицо похоже на ваше; ее кровь течет в ваших жилах. Она будет продолжением вас.

Сегодня вы несчастливы Вы создаете проекцию, воображаете, что будете счастливы завтра, но завтра — это проекция вас и всего того, какие вы сегодня. Вы несчастливы — завтра возникнет из этого несчастья, и вы будете еще более несчастливы. Конечно, из большего несчастья вы снова пожелаете большего счастья в будущем Теперь вы пойманы в ловушку порочного круга: чем более несчастными вы становитесь, тем более желаете счастья; чем более вы желаете счастья, тем более становитесь несчастными. Так собака гоняется за собственным хвостом.

В дзэн для этого есть определенное название. Люди дзэн говорят, что это все равно что стегать кнутом повозку. Если ваши лошади не движутся, а вы продолжаете погонять повозку, это не поможет. Вы несчастны, и тогда все, о чем вы можете мечтать, все, что вы можете спроецировать, только принесет еще большее страдание.


Поэтому первое, что нужно сделать, — это прекратить создавать сновидения, прекратить проецировать. Первое, что нужно сделать, — это быть здесь и сейчас. Что бы ни происходило, просто будьте здесь и сейчас — и вас ожидает великое откровение.

Это откровение состоит в том, что никто не может быть несчастлив в Здесь-и-Сейчас.
Были ли вы когда-нибудь несчастны здесь и сейчас? В это самое мгновение — есть ли какая-нибудь возможность быть несчастливым прямо сейчас? Вы можете подумать о вчерашнем дне и стать несчастливыми. Вы можете подумать о завтрашнем дне и стать несчастливыми. Но прямо в это самое мгновение — в это пульсирующее, трепещущее, реальное мгновение — можете ли вы быть несчастливым прямо сейчас? Без всякого прошлого, без всякого будущего?

Вы можете принести несчастье из прошлого, из памяти. Вчера кто-то вас оскорбил, и, может быть, вы все еще несете рану, может быть, вы все еще несете обиду, может быть, вы все еще чувствуете себя из-за этого несчастливыми: «Почему? — почему это случилось со мной? Почему этот человек меня оскорбил? Я сделал ему столько добра, я всегда ему помогал, всегда был другом, — а он меня оскорбил!» Вы играете с чем-то, чего больше нет. Вчера ушло безвозвратно.

Или же вы можете быть несчастливыми из-за завтрашнего дня. Завтра у вас кончатся деньги — где вы тогда будете жить? Что вы будете есть? Завтра у вас кончатся деньги! — теперь входит несчастье. Оно приходит либо из вчерашнего дня, либо из завтрашнего, но никогда оно не здесь и не сейчас. Прямо в это мгновение, в сейчас, несчастье невозможно.
Вот все, что вам нужно узнать, чтобы вы смогли стать Буддой. Тогда никто не преградит вам путь. Тогда вы можете забыть всех Фрейдов; тогда счастье не только возможно, но и уже случилось. Оно — прямо перед вами, и вы его не видите, потому что продолжаете смотреть по сторонам.

Счастье находится там же, где находитесь вы, — где вы, там и счастье. Оно вас окружает; это естественное явление. Оно точно как воздух, точно как небо. Счастья не следует искать; это само вещество, из которого состоит вселенная. Радость — само вещество, из которого состоит вселенная. Но вам следует смотреть прямо, вам следует смотреть в непосредственно близкое. Смотря по сторонам, вы ничего не видите.
Вы упускаете из-за самих себя. Вы упускаете из-за того, что ошибочен ваш подход.

Но, продолжая умирать для прошлого и никогда не думая о будущем, попытайтесь быть несчастным — вы обречены на поражение! Вам не удастся быть несчастным; ваше поражение абсолютно определенно и предсказуемо. У вас это не получится — как бы искусны вы ни были в том, чтобы оставаться несчастными, сколько бы ни тренировались, вы не сможете создать несчастье в это самое мгновение.
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

*Неужели действительно ничего больше не бывает? Моя жизнь кажется такой бессмысленной и пустой. Я все думаю, что должно же быть нечто большее. Я хочу, чтобы было нечто большее...*

*ЕСТЬ нечто безмерно большее, но твое «хотение» становится преградой к его достижению.* Желание окружает тебя, словно стеной: нежелание становится дверью. Это один из самых парадоксальных, но и самых основополагающих законов жизни: желай — и ты упустишь, не желай — и все твое.

Иисус говорит: ищите и обрящете. Будда говорит: не ищите, чтобы не упустить. Иисус говорит: просите, и будет вам дано. Будда говорит: не просите, иначе вам не будет дано никогда. Иисус говорит: стучите, и двери откроются. Будда говорит: ждите... смотрите... двери совсем не закрыты. Если вы станете стучать, сам этот стук покажет, что стучат не в двери — в стену, потому что двери всегда открыты.
Иисус настолько же просветлен, что и Будда, — потому что не может быть речи о большем или меньшем просветлении.

Откуда тогда эта разница? Разница исходит от людей, к которым обращается Иисус. Он говорит с людьми непосвященными, непосвященными в таинства жизни. Будда говорит с группой совершенно другого рода — с посвященными, с адептами, с теми, кто умеет понимать парадоксальное. Парадоксальное означает таинственное. Ты говоришь: «Моя жизнь кажется такой бессмысленной и пустой...» Она кажется такой бессмысленной и пустой, потому что ты постоянно жаждешь большего. Отбрось эту жажду, и тогда ты претерпишь радикальное преображение. Пустота исчезает тотчас же, когда ты прекращаешь просить большего.
Пустота приходит как побочное следствие, когда ты просишь большего, следует тенью за желанием большего. Пусть желание исчезнет, и тогда оглянись — тени больше нет.

Именно в требовании большего и состоит наш ум — в постоянном требовании большего. Вне зависимости от того, много ли у тебя есть, ум снова попросит большего. И поскольку он продолжает просить большего, ты продолжаешь чувствовать себя пустым, чувствовать, что многое упускаешь. Увидь суть: эта пустота создается желанием большего. Этой пустоты нет, она лишь кажущаяся, но выглядит вполне реальной, когда ты пойман в сеть желания.

Увидь, что желание является причиной твоей пустоты. Наблюдай свое желание, и в наблюдении оно исчезает — и вместе с ним исчезает пустота. Тогда наступает глубокая осуществленность. Ты чувствуешь такую наполненность, что словно начинаешь переливаться через край. У тебя есть так много, что ты начинаешь делиться, начинаешь отдавать — отдавать из сущей радости отдавать, без всякой другой причины. Ты становишься, как облако, полное дождя: оно должно где-то излиться. Он прольет дождь даже на скалы, где ничего не растет; оно прольет дождь без условий. Оно не станет спрашивать, подходящее ли это место, чтобы излиться. Оно так обременено дождевой водой, что должно излиться, чтобы освободиться от бремени.

Когда желание исчезает, ты так полон блаженства, так полон удовлетворенности, так полон наполненности, что начинаешь делиться. Это случается само собой. И тогда в жизни есть смысл, есть значение. Тогда есть поэзия, красота, изящество. Тогда есть музыка, гармония — твоя жизнь становится танцем.
Эти пустота и бессмысленность — твое собственное действие, и ты можешь это исправить. Ты говоришь: «Я все думаю, что должно же быть нечто большее». Именно это и создает трудности. И я не говорю, что ничего большего нет, большее есть — безмерно большее, чем ты вообще можешь вообразить. Я это видел, я это слышал, я это пережил — есть бесконечно большее! "о ты никогда не соприкоснешься с ним, если продолжается желание. Желание — это стена, не-желание — мост. Блаженство — это состояние не-желания, страдание — состояние желания.

Ты говоришь: «Я хочу, чтобы было нечто большее» Чем больше ты этого хочешь, тем более будешь упускать. Выбор за тобой. Если хочешь оставаться несчастным, желай больше, больше и больше, и ты будешь больше и больше упускать. Это твой выбор, помни, это твоя ответственность. Никто тебя не принуждает. Если ты действительно хочешь видеть то, что есть, не жажди будущего, не жажди большего. Просто видь то, что есть.

Ум постоянно просит, желает, требует и создает разочарование, потому что живет ожиданиями. Весь мир страдает от чувства бессмысленности, и причина в том, что человек просит большего, чем просил когда-либо раньше. Впервые человек желает большего, чем когда-либо желал.

Наука дала ему столько надежд, столько поддержки, чтобы желать большего.

*В начале двадцатого века весь мир был полон огромного оптимизма, потому что наука раскрывала новые двери, и все думали: «Наступил золотой век, стоит лишь завернуть за угол. Мы его достигли. Уже при нашей жизни мы увидим, что рай снизошел на землю». Естественно, каждый стал желать большего, большего и большего.
Рай не снизошел на землю. Напротив, земля стала адом.* Наука спустила с цепи желание, поддержала ваши желания. Она поддержала ваши надежды, что эти желания могут быть исполнены. И результатом явилось то, что весь мир живет в глубоко несчастном состоянии Никогда раньше он таким не был. Это очень странно, потому что впервые у человека в распоряжении оказалось большее, чем когда бы то ни было.

Впервые у человека стало больше безопасности, защищенности, больше научных технологий, больше комфорта, чем когда бы то ни было. Но стало также и больше бессмысленности. Человек никогда еще не был в таком отчаянии, в таком отчаянном усилии получить большее.

Наука дает вам желание; медитация дает вам прозрение в желание. Это прозрение помогает отбросить желание. И тогда внезапно то, что до сих пор было скрытым, становится явным, становится проявленным. Что-то бьет ключом у тебя в существе, и все, что ты только желал, осуществлено... все и более. Доступно большее, чем ты только мог себе представить, чем кто угодно может себе представить. На тебя нисходит невообразимое. Но подготовь почву. Подготовь подходящую почву. He-желание — так называется эта подходящая почва.
Просто будь в восприимчивом настроении. Ты агрессивен — ты хочешь большего, и это тонкая агрессия. Будь восприимчивым, открытым, доступным... и тогда тебя ждут все возможные чудеса.
Ошо ("Книга Осознания")

----------


## Freemann

*Основа счастья — единство с самим собой всегда. Ты должен запомнить главное — приятие психологической боли отворяет врата к выходу за ее пределы. Ты должен принять все, что причиняет тебе боль; ты должен вести с ней диалог. Она — это ты. Другого способа избавиться от боли не существует; единственный способ — ее принять*... Человек страдает, человек мучается — все ищут состояния счастья, состояния единства с жизнью. Человек чувствует себя одиноким, неукорененным. Отсюда желание снова зацепиться за существование корнями, снова стать зеленеющим, снова стать благословенным. Нам нужно кое-что понять. Абсолютное единство с сознанием или жизнью — единство с самим собой. Для этого мы не должны ничего отвергать. Это первое, что нужно понять. Целостность — первый шаг на пути к блаженству. Вот то, на чем снова и снова настаивают все мудрецы: целостность — это блаженство. Нужно принимать все. Не нужно ничего отвергать. Если ты что-то отвергаешь, ты создаешь проблемы и проблемы становятся все более сложными.
*
• Первый шаг* — приятие: Величайшее желание в мире — желание внутренней трансформации. Деньги, власть, авторитет— ничто; величайшее желание — так называемая жажда духовного. Если ты охвачен этим желанием, у тебя никогда ничего не выйдет. Трансформация возможна. Но не благодаря желанию. Трансформация возможна благодаря расслаблению в ситуации, как она есть. Трансформацию вызывает безусловное приятие себя. Нам нужно всерьез этим заняться, ведь это сердце всеобщей ситуации. Человек страдает, человек мучается — все ищут состояния счастья, состояния единства с жизнью. Человек чувствует себя одиноким, неукорененным. Отсюда желание снова зацепиться за существование корнями, снова стать зеленеющим, снова стать благословенным. Нам нужно кое-что понять. Абсолютное единство с сознанием иди жизнью — единство с самим собой. Для этого мы не должны ничего отвергать. Это первое, что нужно понять. Например, сейчас ты испытываешь реальный страх. Если ты его отвергаешь, ты его подавляешь, ты наносишь твоей сущности раны. Ты боишься взглянуть правде в глаза. Но это факт, это реальность. Если ты перестанешь смотреть своему страху в глаза, он не исчезнет. Ты ведешь себя как страус. Завидев врага или смертельную опасность, страус прячет голову в песок. Но враг от этого не исчезает. Страус становится перед врагом лишь еще более уязвимым. Думая, что врага нет — ведь он никого не видит, — страус избавляется от страха. Фактически он подвергает себя еще большей опасности; незамеченный враг — опасней. Если бы страус не прятал голову в песок, можно было бы что-нибудь сделать. Люди делают то же самое. Если ты чего-то боишься, ты стараешься этого не замечать — но это факт, ты не принимаешь часть твоей сущности. Ты разделил сам себя на части. Затем однажды ты не захочешь принять гнев, потом не захочешь принять жадность. И так далее. Негативные эмоции не исчезают оттого, что ты не хочешь их воспринимать. Ты сам разрушил свою целостность. Чем более ты себя разрушаешь, тем более ты несчастен.

*• Целостность — первый шаг на пути к блаженству.* Вот то, на чем снова и снова настаивают все мистики: целостность — это блаженство. Нужно принимать все. Не нужно ничего отвергать. Если ты что-то отвергаешь, ты создаешь проблемы и проблемы становятся все более сложными. Это просто — если ты боишься, что ты делаешь? Ты признаешь: «Да, я боюсь». Это все! Если ты признаешь свою трусость — это уже смелость! Только смелый человек может сознаться в своем страхе — ты уже на пути к трансформации. Итак, первое— не отвергать ничего, что может быть пережито на опыте. Чтобы это осуществить, сознание должно перестать отождествлять себя с навязчивыми неподвижными идеями. Это второе. Если твой ум держится за идеи о том, кто ты есть, он не принимает реальность, которая противоречит этим идеям. Если у тебя есть идеи о том, каким ты должен быть, ты не можешь принять себя таким, какой ты есть. Если у тебя есть идея о том, что ты должен быть смелым, тебе трудно принять свое малодушие. Если у тебя есть идея о том, чтобы быть очень сострадательным человеком — таким, как Будда, — ты не можешь принять свой гнев. Это идеал, который создает проблемы. Нет идеала — нет проблем. Если ты трус, будь трусом! Поскольку у тебя нет идеала быть смелым, ты себя не осуждаешь — ты не отвергаешь, не подавляешь свой страх. Если ты загоняешь страх в подсознание, он будет продолжать создавать тебе проблемы. Это как загнанная внутрь болезнь. Если она проявляется — есть возможность, что она исчезнет. Если болезнь проявляется — это хорошо. Это путь к исцелению — тогда она получает контакт с солнцем и свежим воздухом и может быть исцелена. Если ты не позволяешь ей выйти на поверхность, загоняешь ее вовнутрь, она превращается в рак. Даже незначительная болезнь может стать опасной, если ты ее подавляешь.

Никогда нельзя подавлять болезнь. Однако подавление естественно, если у тебя есть идеал. Например, если у тебя есть идеал хранения целибата, проблемой становится секс. Это легко заметить. Если у тебя нет идеала хранения целибата, ты не отказываешься от секса. Между тобой и твоей сексуальностью нет разделения. Между ними установлено единство. Это единство, союз, приносит тебе радость. Основа счастья — единство с самим собой всегда. Итак, второе, что необходимо помнить, — откажись от идеалов. Только подумай — если у тебя есть идеал, ты должен иметь три глаза. Из-за того, что у тебя два, а не три глаза (так должно быть — как подсказывает тебе твой идеал), возникает проблема. Ты хочешь, чтобы у тебя был третий глаз. Ты создал неразрешимую проблему! Наибольшее, что ты можешь, — нарисовать третий глаз на лбу. Но нарисованный третий глаз — просто нарисованный третий глаз; это фальшивка. Идеалы делают людей фальшивыми. Получается абсурд: хотя идеал людей — не быть фальшивыми, фальшь приносят именно идеалы. Если исчезнут все идеалы — исчезнет фальшь.

Почему существует фальшь? Это следствие наличия идеалов. Чем выше идеал — тем больше фальши. В Индии больше лицемеров, чем где-либо в мире. Почему? Потому что на протяжении многих веков Индия жила великими идеалами. Безумными, странными идеалами… Например, джайнистский монах недоволен, если он не может, как мифологический Махавира, есть очень редко. Говорится, что из двенадцати лет Махавира ел только один год. Т. е. он ел один раз в двенадцать дней. Если это твой идеал, ты обрекаешь себя на большое несчастье. Если это не твой идеал — никаких проблем.

*• Причина проблемы — идеал.* Пойми это. Христианского монаха эта проблема не беспокоит. Джайнистский монах постоянно страдает — он не может достичь идеала; он терпит неудачу. Если ты действительно, по-настоящему чист, ты не потеешь. Это джайнистская идея. Теперь у тебя есть эта глупая идея! Твое тело будет продолжать потеть, ты будешь продолжать страдать. Чем больше у тебя идеалов, тем более ты лицемерен — если ты не можешь достичь идеала, ты должен притворяться. Отсюда происходит фальшь. Если бы мы принимали реальность такой, как она есть, в мире не было бы лицемерия. Если мы живем тем, что есть, а не тем, что мы «должны» или «обязаны», откуда может взяться лицемерие? Однажды кто-то меня спросил: «Ты не лицемер? Ты живешь в комфорте, у тебя прекрасный дом, замечательная машина. Ты живешь, как король». Он не понимает, что означает слово «лицемерие». Все, чему я учу, — жить как можно лучше. Я не лицемер. Я живу сообразно тому, чему учу. Лицемерием было бы, если бы я учил жить в бедности, а жил во дворце. Но я не учу жить в бедности; это не моя цель. Я живу естественно: жить в удобстве и комфорте — очень естественно. Не жить в комфорте, если это возможно, — глупо. Другое дело, если это невозможно. Живи комфортно в условиях, которые тебе доступны..........
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

.................У меня в жизни бывали разные ситуации. Но я всегда чувствовал себя комфортно. Когда я был студентом, мне, чтобы добраться до университета, нужно было пройти четыре мили. И мне это нравилось! Каждый день я проходил эти восемь миль с большим удовольствием. Начав работать учителем, я стал ездить в университет на велосипеде. И это мне тоже нравилось. Не важно, какой была ситуация — был у меня велосипед или «Мерседес-Бенц». Я чувствовал себя комфортно. Комфорт — умственное отношение, отношение к жизни. Бывало, я жил очень бедно. Когда я стал преподавателем в университете, я жил в комнате без окон и вентиляции. Я платил за нее двенадцать рупий в месяц. И я не испытывал никаких проблем. Мне она даже нравилась. Я извлекал из настоящего момента все, что было возможно. Я выпивал его до дна. Я не желал ничего большего и ни о чем не сокрушался. Я радовался всему, что бы ни происходило. Ты не можешь сказать, что я лицемер. У меня нет идеалов, у меня нет категорий «обязан» и «должен». Есть только то, что есть. Я этим живу. Итак, второе — отказ от представлений о себе. У людей всегда слишком много представлений о том, какими они должны быть. Быть трусом, если ты хочешь быть смелым — ужасно. Но трусость — это реальность. А идеал — просто идеал, фантазия. Откажись от идеалов и фантазий в пользу реальности, чтобы обрести единство с самим собой. Все, что ты отвергал, вернется, подавлял — выйдет на поверхность. Ты почувствуешь себя как единое целое.

Например, если я считаю себя «добрым» человеком, я не могу принять и осознать гнев. «Добрые» люди не злятся. Чтобы привнести в мое сознание единство, я должен понимать, что я лишь практическая, сиюминутная реальность. Иногда я злюсь, иногда грущу. Иногда радуюсь, иногда ревную. Принимай все происходящее. Тогда ты сможешь обрести целостность. Это самое важное. Моя задача и цель — избавить тебя от всех идеалов. Ты пришел ко мне с идеалами; ты хочешь, чтобы я их поддержал. Возможно, ты для этого сюда пришел. Но это не моя работа. Моя задача состоит как раз в обратном: помочь тебе принять то, что есть, и забыть все свои фантазии. Я хочу, чтобы ты стал более практичным и реалистичным. Чтобы ты пустил в землю корни — в жажде, стремлении к небу ты совершенно забыл о земле. Небо открыто лишь тем, чьи корни глубоко в земле. Дерево, если оно хочет расти высоко в небо, шептаться с облаками и звездами и играть с ветрами, должно пустить корни глубоко в землю. Итак, первое — пустить корни в землю. Чем сильнее и глубже корни, тем выше дерево. Все, что я пытаюсь сделать, — помочь тебе пустить корни глубоко в почву истины. Истина — это твоя сущность. Когда это произойдет, неожиданно начнут происходить изменения, ты начнешь расти. Идеалы, к которым ты всегда стремился и которых никогда не мог достичь, начнут претворяться в жизнь. Если человек принимает реальность как она есть, напряжение исчезает. Страдание, беспокойство, отчаяние растворяются. Когда нет беспокойства, напряжения, шизофрении, разделения, — неожиданно возникает радость.

Неожиданно возникает любовь. Возникает сострадание. Это очень естественно. Единственное, что необходимо, — избавиться от блоков, или идеалов. Чем человек более идеалистичен, тем больше у него блоков. Да, страх, малодушие, гнев приносят тебе боль — это негативные эмоции. Только так, не отвергая, а принимая негативные эмоции, можно достичь гармонии. Отвергая негативные, болезненные эмоции, ты становишься слабей. Ты будешь находиться в состоянии постоянной внутренней войны, гражданской войны, в которой одна рука сражается с другой и в которой ты просто растрачиваешь силы.

*Ты должен запомнить главное — приятие психологической боли отворяет врата к выходу за ее пределы. Ты должен принять все, что причиняет тебе боль; ты должен вести с ней диалог. Она — это ты. Другого способа избавиться от боли не существует;* единственный способ — ее принять. Таким образом, ты раскроешь огромный потенциал. Гнев и трусость, как и страх, — это энергия. Все, что с тобой происходит, обладает огромным количеством скрытой энергии. Если ты ее принимаешь, она становится твоей. Ты становишься сильней, ты начинаешь становиться свободней. Твой внутренний мир расширяется. Психологическая боль заканчивается, как только ты принимаешь ее во всей ее полноте. Психологическая боль существует не из-за присутствия того, что ты называешь «болезненным». Боль порождается твоим толкованием реальности. Постарайся это понять. Психологическая боль — твое собственное творение. Боль причиняет не трусость, а идея о том, что трусость — это неправильно. Трусость осуждает твое эго. Из этого осуждения и толкования возникает боль. Трусость превращается в боль. Ты не можешь ее принять, ты не можешь ее уничтожить или отвергнуть. Ничто не уничтожается только потому, что ты это отвергаешь; рано или поздно тебе придется с этим столкнуться. Это будет снова и снова нарушать твой покой. Ты не принимаешь факты трусости, гнева, страха, печали. Тем самым ты причиняешь себе боль. Наблюдай себя. Стань огромной экспериментальной лабораторией. Просто представь: ты один, темно, вокруг никого нет, тебе страшно. Ты заблудился в джунглях, ты сидишь ночью на дереве. Рычат львы. У тебя — два варианта. Первый — взять себя в руки. Это вариант, в котором страх причиняет боль. Даже если ты держишь себя в руках. Совет второй: наслаждайся своим страхом. Пусть твой страх станет медитацией. Это естественно — темная ночь, рычат львы, тебя подстерегает смертельная опасность. Наслаждайся. Преврати твою дрожь в танец. Дрожь, если ты ее принимаешь, — это танец. Ты будешь удивлен: если ты становишься дрожью, боль исчезат.


Если ты позволяешь себе дрожь, вместо боли ты ощущаешь огромный подъем энергии. Это именно то, чего хочет твое тело. Почему возникает дрожь? Дрожь вызывает в теле химический процесс. Он вызывает рефлекс «бей или беги» и высвобождает энергию. Это дает ощущение огромного подъема энергии. Это крайняя мера. Ты начинаешь дрожать — значит, ты начинаешь согреваться. Вот почему в холодную погоду ты дрожишь. Почему ты дрожишь? Ведь тебе не страшно. Тело автоматически дрожит от холода, чтобы согреться. Это естественная реакция тела. Внутренние ткани дрожат от холода, чтобы согреться. Когда, ощущая холод, ты подавляешь дрожь, это становится болезненной реакцией. То же самое и со страхом. Тело пытается подготовиться. Оно готовит тебя к встрече с опасностью. Оно выбрасывает в кровь химические вещества. «Бей или беги». Энергия понадобится в любом случае. Наблюдай красоту страха. Страх— попытка подготовить тебя к тому, чтобы принять вызов. Вместо того чтобы принять вызов и понять природу страха, ты его отвергаешь. Ты говоришь: «Ты, такой великий человек, дрожишь? Помни: душа бессмертна, смерти нет. Ты бессмертная душа — и дрожишь? Помни: смерть не может тебя уничтожить, оружие не может тебя ранить, огонь не может тебя сжечь. Помни это и не бойся». Ты порождаешь конфликт. Чтобы подавить страх, ты привносишь в естественный процесс страха неестественные идеи — ты привносишь в него идеалы. И поскольку это вызывает конфликт, то причиняет боль. Не беспокойся, бессмертна душа или нет. Сейчас истина в том, что тебе страшно. Живи настоящим моментом. Это избавит тебя от боли. Страх — тонкий танец энергий. Он не твой враг, он твой друг. Но толкование тобой происходящего оказывает тебе медвежью услугу. Раскол, который ты создал между своими чувствами и своим «я» — твоим «я» и страхом, гневом, — делит тебя надвое. Ты становишься одновременно наблюдателем и объектом наблюдения, ты говоришь: «Я, наблюдатель, здесь, боль, объект наблюдения, — там». Боль порождает эта двойственность.

Ты — не объект наблюдения и не наблюдатель. Ты наблюдатель и объект наблюдения одновременно. Не говори: «Я чувствую страх». Это неправильно. Не говори: «Мне страшно». Это тоже неправильно. Скажи просто: «Я — страх. В этот момент я — страх». Никакой двойственности! Говоря: «Я чувствую страх», ты себя от него отделяешь, ты воспринимаешь свой страх как бы со стороны. Это основа двойственности. Скажи просто: «Я — страх». Если есть страх, ты — страх. Если ты чувствуешь любовь, ты — любовь. Если гнев — ты гнев. Это то, о чем снова и снова говорит Кришнамурти: «Наблюдатель — одновременно объект наблюдения». То же касается и переживаний. Не создавай разделения между субъектом и объектом. Это главная причина всех несчастий. Осознание всего как оно есть — ключ к разгадке сокровенной тайны твоей сущности. Не говори, что это хорошо, не говори, что это плохо. Если ты говоришь о чем-то, что это хорошо, возникает привязанность. Когда ты говоришь о чем-то, что это плохо, возникает отторжение. Страх — это страх, это не хорошо и не плохо. Не оценивай его.
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

*Прекрасно все, даже безобразное, принимаешь ты это или нет. Отвержение или приятие ни на что не влияет — все так, как оно есть. Если ты это принимаешь, это вызывает у тебя радость, если нет — причиняет боль. Реальность от этого не меняется. Психологическая боль — твое собственное творение.*

Страх — это страх, это не хорошо и не плохо. Не оценивай его. Пусть будет страх! Благодаря этому осознанию вся психологическая боль исчезает, как капли росы на утреннем солнце. Остается девственно-чистое пространство. Это единство, Дао, или Бог. Это то, что остается, когда исчезает боль, а наблюдатель становится объектом наблюдения, — это опыт состояния любви, или просветления, можешь называть это как угодно. В этом состоянии нет наблюдателя/судьи/контролера, нет «я». Есть только переживание и опыт, которые меняются каждую секунду. Это может быть радость, сострадание, разрушение, страх, печаль, одиночество. Ты не должен говорить: «Мне грустно». Лучше скажи: «Я — грусть». Первое высказывание предполагает, что ты себя от этого чувства отделяешь. Нет «я», которое бы переживало это чувство. Есть только само это чувство. Помедитируй над этим, это и есть чувство как таковое. Нет «я», которое ощущает страх, «я» есть страх. В другие моменты это может быть что-то другое — ты не отделен от момента, в который возникает эмоция; есть только эмоция. С ней невозможно ничего сделать. Нет никого, кто мог бы что-нибудь с ней «сделать».

Прекрасно все, даже безобразное, принимаешь ты это или нет. Отвержение или приятие ни на что не влияет — все так, как оно есть. Если ты это принимаешь, это вызывает у тебя радость, если нет — причиняет боль. Реальность от этого не меняется. Психологическая боль — твое собственное творение. Отвергая истину, ты помещаешь себя в тюрьму. Истина освобождает, но ты ее отверг, потому это произошло. Ты продолжаешь заточать себя в тюрьму, отвергая истину. Истина от этого не меняется. Отвергаешь ты ее или принимаешь — не важно. Меняется лишь твоя психологическая реальность. Всегда есть два варианта — радость или боль, здоровье или болезнь. Если ты отвергаешь истину, это дискомфорт и болезнь. Ты отрезаешь от своей сущности огромный кусок; это оставляет раны. Если ты принимаешь истину, это здоровье, радость и целостность.
Истина не лишает никого свободы; это не ее качество. Но когда ты отвергаешь истину, ты закрываешься. Это своего рода паралич. Но помни: сама по себе идея освобождения — уже идеал. Свобода — это не идеал, это следствие принятия себя, кем бы ты ни был. Это следствие; это не цель. Ее достижение не требует огромных усилий. Это происходит естественно. Если ты не можешь принять свою трусость, как это может происходить естественно? Ты не можешь принять любовь, ты не можешь принять страх, ты не можешь принять грусть. Почему люди не могут расслабиться? Какова основная причина их постоянного хронического напряжения? Это основная причина — на протяжении многих веков твои так называемые религии учили тебя отвергать. Они учили тебя отрекаться: ты должен изменить то, ты должен изменить это. Только тогда Бог сможет тебя принять. Ты не можешь принимать людей, с которыми ты живешь, ты не можешь принять себя. Как же тебя может принять Бог?

Жизнь тебя уже приняла. Поэтому ты здесь. Иначе бы тебя здесь не было. Это мое главное тебе наставление. Жизнь уже приняла тебя. Ты не должен ничего делать, чтобы ее заслужить. Тебе это уже не нужно. Расслабься и наслаждайся тем, каким тебя создала природа. Если природа заложила в тебя трусость, возможно, в этом что-то есть. Доверься ей и просто это прими. Что плохого в трусости? Или в страхе? Страха не ощущают только идиоты. Увидев на дороге змею, ты тут же отпрыгнешь в сторону. Не испугается лишь дурак или идиот. Если ты умен, ты как можно быстрее отпрыгнешь в сторону. Это абсолютно нормально. Это помогает тебе защитить себя. Но ты продолжаешь настаивать. Ты не слушаешь, что я говорю. Принимай все, что бы я ни говорил; приятие — ключ к преображению. Я не говорю, что ты должен себя принять, чтобы преобразиться, — невозможно принять себя, если в глубине души ты хочешь трансформации. Ты говоришь: «Хорошо, если это поможет преображению, я себя принимаю». Но это не приятие; ты упускаешь главное. Ты по-прежнему, как и прежде, хочешь трансформации. Где здесь приятие, если я тебе его гарантирую? Ты используешь приятие как средство. Цель — свобода, преображение, достижение самореализации, нирвана. Где здесь приятие? Приятие должно быть беспричинным, немотивированным, безусловным. Только тогда оно сделает тебя свободным. Оно приносит великую свободу и радость. Но свобода — это не цель.

Приятие — другое название свободы. Если ты действительно, по-настоящему принимаешь, если ты понимаешь, что я имею в виду под приятием, — это свобода. Мгновенная и немедленная. Ты не получаешь свободу после того, как ты однажды себя принял, нет. Приятие себя — уже свобода. Сразу же исчезает психологическая боль. Попробуй. Это проверяется на практике. Это не вопрос веры. Ты долго боролся со своим страхом — попробуй его принять, и ты увидишь, что произойдет. Спокойно сядь, прими его и скажи: «Мне страшно, значит, я — страх». В этом медитативном состоянии на тебя начнет нисходить свобода. Если приятие полное — ты обретаешь свободу.
Ошо (из книги "О Чувствах")

----------


## Freemann

*Смерть не противоречит жизни, она не означает конец жизни, она лишь подводит жизнь к прекрасной вершине. Жизнь продолжается и после смерти. Она была до рождения, она продолжится и после смерти. Жизнь не ограничивается кратким промежутком между рождением и смертью; наоборот, рождение и смерть - это маленькие эпизоды в вечности жизни.* В смерти нет ничего плохого, она прекрасна - но надо знать, как жить и как умирать. Есть искусство жить, и есть искусство умирать, и второе искусство является более ценным, чем первое. Только те, кто знают, как правильно жить знают, как правильно умирать...
Ошо

*С того самого дня, когда мой дедушка умер, смерть стала моим... постоянным компаньоном. В тот день я тоже умер, ибо четко осознал: не имеет значения, проживешь ты семь лет или семьдесят - ему тогда было семьдесят лет, - ты все равно когда-нибудь умрешь.(с) Ошо*


Он был хорошим, прекрасным человеком, и так просто умер. В чем был смысл его жизни? Этот вопрос не переставал мучить меня: в чем был смысл его жизни? Чего он достиг? Семьдесят лет он оставался хорошим человеком, но в чем смысл всего этого? Жизнь бесследно исчезла, не оставив даже следа. Смерть дедушки сильно озадачила меня.Я стал задумываться о серьезных вопросах еще до его смерти. В четырехлетнем возрасте я начал обдумывать такие проблемы, о которых люди начинают задумываться, как правило, лишь к концу жизни. Но мне не хотелось терять время. Я начал задавать вопросы своему дедушке по материнской линии.Обычно он отвечал:
Ох уж эти вопросы! Впереди у тебя вся жизнь, ты еще очень молод, не спеши. - Дедушка, я видел, как в деревне умирают мальчишки: они никогда не задавали подобных вопросов, они умирали, так и не найдя ответа. Ты можешь гарантировать, что я не умру завтра или послезавтра? Можешь ли ты гарантировать, что я умру только после того, как получу ответы на свои вопросы?

Этого я гарантировать не могу, потому что смерть мне не подчиняется, как, впрочем, и жизнь тоже. - Тогда не предлагай мне подождать, пока я вырасту. Я хочу знать ответ немедленно. Если знаешь ответ, то прошу тебя ответить фазу. Если ты не знаешь, так честно и скажи. Вскоре он понял, что со мной по-другому не получится. Сказав "да"... у тебя начинаются нелегкие времена, ибо тебе придется отвечать на попутные вопросы, погружаться в тему - меня ведь не проведешь. Дедушка честно признавался, что не знает ответов на мои вопросы. Я сказал ему:
Ты стар и скоро можешь умереть. Чем ты занимался всю свою жизнь? На пороге смерти ты останешься только со своим невежеством. Я задаю тебе не простые вопросы, они для меня очень важны. Ты ходишь в храм. Я спрашиваю тебя: зачем ты туда ходишь? Что ты там обнаружил? Ты ходил туда всю свою жизнь и пробуешь уговорить меня пойти туда вместе с тобой. Он построил этот храм. Однажды он осознал, что весь ответ был в том, что "Я построил этот храм. Если даже я не пойду туда, то кто же тогда пойдет? Но тебе я скажу откровенно: да, все это было напрасно. Я проходил туда всю мою жизнь, но ничего там не обнаружил". Тогда я сказал:

А ты попробуй что-нибудь другое. Не умирай с вопросом, умирай с ответом. Но он умер с вопросом. Когда в последний раз мы общались - а это было за десять часов до его смерти, - он открыл глаза и сказал: - Ты был прав: ничего на завтра не откладывай. Я умираю с множеством вопросов. Признаю, что дал тебе плохой совет. Ты был прав: нельзя откладывать на завтра. Если у тебя появился вопрос - ищи ответ на него как можно скорее..
Ошо


Смерть остается единственным исключением: все остальное в мире уже испорчено человеком. (с) Ошо

Когда кто-нибудь умирает, когда умирает тот, кого ты знал, кого любил, с кем вместе жил, кто стал частью твоей жизни, то что-то в тебе тоже умирает. Конечно, ты будешь скучать о ней, ты будешь чувствовать вакуум - это естественно. Но тот же самый вакуум можно превратить в дверь. Ведь смерть - это дверь к Богу. Смерть - это единственное, что еще не испортил человек. Человек уже все испортил, все осквернил. Лишь одна смерть осталась нетронутой, неоскверненной, незапачканной руками человека. Человек с удовольствием занялся бы и смертью, но она остается непокоренной, не дается ему в руки. Смерть неуловима, она остается загадкой. Человек сбит с толку. Он не знает, что делать со смертью. Человек не понимает смерть; она не поддается научному анализу, вот почему она все еще остается неоскверненной. Смерть остается единственным исключением: все остальное в мире уже испорчено человеком. Пользуйся этими мгновениями. Когда смерть неожиданно проникает в твое сознание, вся жизнь кажется бессмысленной. Она действительно бессмысленна. Смерть обнажает правду. Когда неожиданно встречаешься со смертью, то кажется, что из-под ног уходит почва. Неожиданно приходит осознание, что смерть этого человека означает и твою собственную смерть. Каждая смерть - это смерть каждого из нас. (с) Ошо

http://www.klex.ru/9f

----------


## Freemann

*Когда человек медитирует, он начинает расцветать. Если человек художник, он станет великим художником. Если он поэт, то внезапно в его душе родятся потрясающие стихи. Если он певец, то впервые песня начнет литься из самого его сердца.* Нет, не нужно делать никаких усилий. Когда вы безмолвны, укоренены в своем существе, центрированы, ваши таланты начинают проявляться автоматически. Вы начинаете делать то, чего хочет от вас существование, вы начинаете делать то, для чего вы рождены, вы начинаете делать то, что вам предназначено судьбой. Вы становитесь спонтанным. Вы начинаете заниматься своим делом – и теперь вам даже не важно, получите вы за это что то или нет, сделает вас это более уважаемым или нет. Это делает вас счастливым, и этого достаточно. Это приносит вам огромную радость, и этого более чем достаточно.

Медитация высвобождает вашу энергию, а большего и не нужно. Человек, который достиг просветления, достиг вершины – можно ли желать большего?.. Он действует как Бог. Он – само существование, проявленное в полной мере. Он достиг наивысшего цветения – больше ничего не нужно. Каждый момент его жизни – творчество, каждый его жест – творчество, сама его жизнь – радость и благословение.
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

*Вы становитесь настолько чувствительным, что даже самая маленькая травинка приобретает для вас безграничное значение.* Ваша чувствительность открывает вам, что этот маленький стебелек травы так же важен для существования, как и гигантская звезда; без этого стебелька существование было бы меньше, чем оно есть. И этот крошечный стебелек уникален, он незаменим, он обладает своей собственной индивидуальностью. И эта чувствительность принесет вам новый вид дружбы - дружбы с деревьями, с птицами, с животными, с горами, с реками, с океанами, со звездами. По мере того, как возрастает любовь, по мере того, как возрастает дружба, жизнь становится богаче...(Ошо)

*И это чудо возможно с помощью медитации.* Медитация - это просто необычный хирургический метод, который отсекает вас от всего чужого и оставляет только то, что является вашим подлинным существом. Она сжигает все лишнее и оставляет вас обнаженными, одинокими под солнцем, на ветру. Вы становитесь как бы первым человеком, пришедшим на землю, который ничего не знает, который должен все открыть, который должен быть искателем, который должен отправиться в путешествие.


Второй принцип - это путешествие. Жизнь должна быть поиском - не желанием, а исследованием; не претензией быть тем, быть этим - президентом страны или премьер-министром,- а поиском ответа на вопрос: "Кто я такой?" Очень странно то, что люди, которые не знают, кто они такие, пытаются стать кем-то. Они даже не знают, кто они в настоящем! Они не знакомы со своей сущностью, но у них есть цель стать кем-то. Становление - это болезнь души. Сущность же - это то, чем вы являетесь. А открыть свою сущность, это значит начать жить. Тогда каждый момент - это новое открытие, каждый момент приносит новую радость. Новая мистерия открывает свои двери, в вас начинает появляться новая любовь, новое сострадание, которого вы не чувствовали прежде, новое ощущение красоты, божественности.


• Первое, что нужно будет вернуть себе - это невинность. Выбросьте ваши знания, забудьте ваши писания, забудьте ваши религии, вашу теологию, вашу философию. Родитесь снова, станьте невинным - и это в ваших руках. Очистите ваш ум от всех чужих идей, от всего заимствованного, от всего, что пришло из традиций, обычаев, от всего, что дано вам другими - родителями, учителями, преподавателями университетов. Просто избавьтесь от этого. Станьте снова простым, станьте снова ребенком.

В жизни Святого Франциска есть очень красивый случай. Франциск умирает. А он всегда путешествовал на ослике из одного места в другое, делясь с людьми своим опытом. Собрались все его ученики, чтобы услышать последние слова. Последние слова человека всегда гораздо значительнее всего того, что он произносил ранее, потому что они содержат весь опыт его жизни. Но то, что услышали ученики - они не поверили своим ушам... Святой Франциск обратился не к ним, он обратился к своему ослику. Он сказал: "Брат, я в неоплатном долгу перед тобой. Ты перевозил меня с места на место, никогда не сердясь. Никогда не жалуясь. До того, как я покину этот мир, я хочу получить от тебя прощение; я сделал тебе мало добра". Это были последние слова Св. Франциска. Нужна громадная чувствительность для того, чтобы сказать ослу "Брат ослик" и попросить прощения.

*По мере того, как вы становитесь все более чувствительными, жизнь становится все обширнее. Это уже не маленький пруд, она делается подобной океану*. Она все меньше ограничена вами, вашей женой и детьми - она уже ничем не ограничена. Все существование становится вашей семьей, а до тех пор, пока все существование не станет вашей семьей, вы не узнаете, что такое жизнь,- потому что ни один человек не является чем-то отдельным, мы все соединены. Мы - широкий континент, соединенный миллионами путей. Наша жизнь укорачивается ровно настолько, насколько наши сердца не наполнены любовью к целому. 

*Медитация принесет вам чувствительность, великое чувство принадлежности к миру. Это наш мир - эти звезды наши, мы здесь не чужие. Мы от рождения принадлежим существованию.* Мы его часть, мы его сердце. Во-вторых, медитация принесет вам великую тишину,- потому что будет устранен весь мусор знаний. Мысли, которые являются частью знаний, тоже ушли... огромная тишина, вы в изумлении: эта тишина и есть единственно существующая музыка.

Любая музыка - это попытка каким-либо способом реализовать тишину. Мудрецы древнего Востока придавали очень большое значение всем великим искусствам - музыке, поэзии, танцу, живописи, скульптуре - ведь все это родилось из медитации. Они - это попытка каким-либо способом привнести непознаваемое в мир познаваемого для тех, кто не готов к путешествию - просто подарок' для тех, кто не готов отправиться в путешествие. Возможно, песня сможет вызвать желание отправиться на поиски источ﻿ника, возможно, скульптура...
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

*Человек, который желает — эскапист. Очень странно, что медитирующие считаются эскапистами. Это полная бессмыслица. Лишь медитирующий не является эскапистом*  — в отличие от любого другого человека. Медитация это не бегство от жизни: это бегство в жизнь. Ум бежит от жизни, желание бежит от жизни...

Человек, живущий в будущем, живет поддельной жизнью. В действительности он не живет, он лишь притворяется живущим. Он надеется жить, он хочет жить, но он никогда не живет. А завтра никогда не приходит, всегда — сегодня. И что бы ни произошло, это всегда здесь-и-сейчас, а он не знает, как жить здесь-и-сейчас; он знает лишь, как бежать от здесь-и-сейчас. Способ бегства называется «желанием», танхой — именно этим словом Будда обозначал бегство от настоящего, бегство от реального к нереальному.
Человек, который желает — эскапист.

Очень странно, что медитирующие считаются эскапистами. Это полная бессмыслица. Лишь медитирующий не является эскапистом — в отличие от любого другого человека. Медитация означает выход из желаний, выход из мыслей, выход из ума. Медитация означает расслабление в настоящем, в данном мгновении. Медитация это единственная вещь в мире, которая не является бегством, хотя ее и считают бегством. Люди, осуждающие медитацию, всегда осуждают ее под тем предлогом, что это бегство, бегство от жизни. Они просто говорят чепуху; они не понимают, что говорят.
Медитация это не бегство от жизни: это бегство в жизнь. Ум бежит от жизни, желание бежит от жизни.
Он никогда не отдается желанию... Он медитирует.

Он снова и снова привносит себя в настоящее. Снова и снова начинает функционировать ум, и он возвращает его снова в настоящее. Постепенно это начинает происходить: открывается окно, и в первый раз вы видите небо таким, какое оно есть. И в первый раз вы чувствуете ветер, дождь и солнце в их непосредственности, потому что вы стали медитативным. Вы начинаете соприкасаться с жизнью. Жизнь это больше не слово, но осязаемая реальность; тогда любовь это больше не слово, но переполняющая вас энергия. Благословение это больше не желание, надежда — вы чувствуете его, вы обладаете им, вы являетесь им.

Что такое медитация? Она не означает размышление над чем-либо; английское слово вводит вас в заблуждение. В английском языке нет слова, точно соответствующего переводу слова Будды саммасати. Оно переводилось как медитация, как правильное вспоминание, как осознанность, сознательность, бдительность, наблюдательность, свидетельствование — но на самом деле, нет ни одного слова, которое обладало бы качеством саммасати.

Саммасати означает: есть сознание, но без какого-либо содержания. Нет ни мысли, ни желания, ничто не шевелится в вас. Вы не размышляете о Боге и о великих вещах... о природе и ее красоте, о Библии, Коране, Ведах и их безмерно важных утверждениях. Вы не размышляете! Так же вы и не концентрируетесь на каком-либо частном объекте. Вы не читаете мантру, потому что все это принадлежности ума, содержание ума. Вы не делаете ничего! Ум совершенно пустой, и вы — здесь, в этой пустоте. Своего рода присутствие, чистое присутствие, и некуда идти — вы предельно расслаблены в самом себе, вы в покое, вы дома. В этом смысл медитации Будды.

Никому никогда не удавалось так прекрасно выразить медитацию, как это сделал Будда. Многие люди достигли, но никто не был так выразителен, никто не был способен так передать послание, как Будда. Он никогда не отдается желанию.

*"Он медитирует. И в силе своей решительности Он открывает истинное счастье."*

Блаженство есть истинное счастье. То, что вы называете счастьем, есть лишь страдание и заблуждение. То, что вы называете счастьем, это не более, чем развлечение, удовольствие. Оно мгновенно — оно не может быть истинным. Истина должна обладать одним качеством, и это качество вечности. Если нечто истинно, оно вечно; если нечто неистинно, оно мгновенно.
Истинное счастье найдено, лишь когда ум совершенно прекращает функционировать. Оно не приходит извне. Оно начинает струиться внутри вашего существа, оно начинает переполнять вас. Вы становитесь сияющим. Вы становитесь фонтаном блаженства.
ОШО

----------


## Freemann

*Что, по твоему мнению, является самым удивительным в жизни?*

Самое удивительное в жизни – это то, что никто не кажется удивленным. Люди воспринимают жизнь как нечто само собой разумеющееся. Все есть тайна, все просто поразительно! Это чудо, что из семени вырастает дерево, что утром, когда встает солнце, начинают петь птицы. Это чудо! Вы сталкиваетесь с чудесами каждый миг, и все же не выглядите удивленными. Это самая удивительная вещь в жизни – что люди воспринимают жизнь как должное. Только дети не воспринимают ее как что то само собой разумеющееся. Вот почему дети обладают красотой, милосердием, невинностью. Они всегда живут с ощущением чуда, все вызывает в них благоговение. Камешки на берегу или раковины… Понаблюдайте за детьми, с какой радостью они бегают, с какой радостью собирают простые цветные камешки, как будто бы они нашли потрясающие бриллианты. Когда они рвут цветы, дикие цветы, посмотрите в их глаза. Или когда они ловят бабочек – понаблюдайте за ними. Все их существо, каждая клеточка их тела погружается в тайну. И это – самое важное качество, которое делает жизнь стоящей того, чтобы ее прожить.

Тот, кто теряет способность удивляться, – мертв. В тот момент, когда в вас умирает изумление, умираете вы. В тот момент, когда в вас умирает ощущение чуда, умираете вы. В тот момент, когда вы становитесь не способны чувствовать благоговение, вы теряете всю свою силу.
А быть рожденным с даром радости и ощущением того, что мир безумен, – это то качество, которое делает жизнь стоящей того, чтобы ее прожить, – не только стоящей того, чтобы жить, но чтобы танцевать, чтобы праздновать.
Единственное, что удивляет больше всего, – это то, что вы не кажетесь удивленными. И именно так ваша жизнь превращается в скучную жизнь, в жизнь, полную печали.
Верните назад свое умение изумляться, как это было в детстве. Снова посмотрите на мир теми же невинными глазами. Дионис называет это агносия , состояние не знания, Упанишады называют это дхьяна, самадхи , состояние не знания. Это не невежество. Невежество и знание принадлежат одному измерению: невежество означает меньше знания, знание означает меньше невежества, различие лишь в степени. Агносия, самадхи – это не невежество, оно находится за его пределами. Это чистое состояние удивления. Когда вы наполнены изумлением, существование наполнено божественным.

Откуда появляется свежесть?
Она ниоткуда не появляется, она всегда здесь. Само существование и есть свежесть. Существование свежо, потому что оно всегда здесь и сейчас. Оно не обременено прошлым, оно никогда не бывает старым. Время никак не влияет на существование, времени для него не существует. Время течет только для ума. По сути, время и ум – синонимы. Остановите ум, и остановится время.


* * *

Кто то спросил Иисуса:
– Что будет самым удивительным в твоем царстве Божьем?
И Иисус сказал:
– Там больше не будет времени.


Очень неожиданный ответ: «Там больше не будет времени». Вот что будет самым поразительным в царстве Божьем – потому что ум исчезнет, откуда там может быть время?
Время не состоит, как принято считать, из трех времен: прошлого, настоящего и будущего. Время состоит только из двух времен: прошлого и будущего. Настоящее не является частью времени – настоящее находится за его пределами. И настоящее всегда свежо. Настоящее – это часть вечности. Настоящее – это проникновение вечного в наполненный грезами мир времени, луч света в темноте ума.
Прошлое никогда не бывает свежим – не может быть, это очевидно. Оно всегда грязно, всегда воняет – воняет смертью, воняет всем тем, что уже сгнило, воняет традицией, воняет трупами. Прошлое – это кладбище. А будущее – не что иное, как проекция этого мертвого прошлого. И как будущее может быть живым? Мертвое может дать проекцию только для мертвого. Что есть ваше будущее? Видоизмененное прошлое, немного подправленное здесь и там, чуть лучше, чуть изысканнее, чуть комфортнее, но это то же самое прошлое. Вы страстно желаете его повторить.

Ваше будущее не несет в себе ничего нового – и не может нести. Ум не приемлет ничего свежего. Он бессилен в том, что касается нового, свежего и молодого. Он может перемещаться только в пределах маленького мира знакомых, известных вещей, – а известное есть прошлое. Будущее – это не что иное, как желание его повторить – лучше, конечно. Поэтому будущее тоже не свежее. Лишь настоящее свежо.
Ты спрашиваешь меня: «Откуда приходит свежесть?»

Свежесть никогда не приходит и никогда не уходит. Она всегда здесь, она всегда сейчас. Будьте здесь и сейчас, и внезапно вы станете свежими, вы будете купаться в вечности, на вас будет проливаться нечто безвременное. Называйте это Богом, называйте это царством Божьим, называйте это нирваной, – как вам угодно. Все эти имена указывают на одно и то же – то, что не может иметь имени. Все эти слова пытаются выразить невыразимое.

Просто отбросьте человеческий ум в сторону. И, говоря это, я подразумеваю, что нужно отложить прошлое и будущее и посмотреть. Этот самый момент… Целое небо спускается на вас. Вы переполнены. Птицы поют – и их песни свежие, они не повторяют старых песен. Они не имеют понятия о вчерашнем вечере и не поют о будущем. Они не репетируют завтрашний день. Деревья свежи. Все свежо, кроме человека.

Так что не надо спрашивать: «Откуда появляется свежесть?» Спросите лучше: «Откуда приходит эта серость, эта затхлость, эта безжизненность?» Потому что эта безжизненность приходит и уходит. Свежесть всегда здесь, она – самая суть существования. Это присутствие Бога.

Медитация – это не что иное, как способ, метод, чтобы соединить вас с вечным, чтобы увести вас за пределы времени, за пределы того, что рождается и умирает, за пределы всех границ, в непостижимое и непознаваемое. И это все не где то далеко, это так близко, как только возможно. Даже говорить, что это близко, будет неправильно, потому что это в точности и есть ваше существо, это и есть вы. Свежесть – это ваша душа.

Ваш ум скучен, предельно скучен. Выберитесь из ума. По крайней мере, на несколько мгновений в день отбрасывайте ум в сторону, совершенно оголите себя. И тогда вы узнаете, что она бьет в вас ключом – та самая свежесть, о которой ты спрашиваешь. Откуда она приходит? Она приходит из глубочайшей сердцевины вашего существа – и на самом деле она не приходит. Внезапно вы обнаруживаете, что она всегда была. Она всегда присутствовала там, как подземное течение, скрытое многими, многими слоями воспоминаний, грез и желаний.
Будда говорит: отбросьте все желания, и вы узнаете. Отбросьте все желания, и вы достигнете тех пределов, которые находятся за гранью рождения и смерти, и войдете в бесконечное.
Но почему человек не движется в свое существо, которое так близко? Он готов отправиться на Луну, он готов отправиться куда угодно! Он готов устремиться к звездам, но не к собственному сердцу. Почему? За этим должна скрываться какая то глубокая причина. Причина в том, что в путешествии внутрь себя вам придется себя потерять. А человек боится потерять себя. Он цепляется, он хочет остаться собой. Он не хочет утратить свою личность, и, хоть она и фальшивая, это лучше чем ничего. Такова наша логика.
Мы не знаем, кто мы, и поэтому цепляемся за тело, за ум, за что угодно, что нам дано, – за условности, за католицизм, индуизм, мусульманство. Мы цепляемся за все, что нам навязали, потому что это дарит нам ощущение комфорта, иллюзию, будто мы знаем себя: «Я – коммунист», – это становится моим знанием о себе. «Я католик», – это становится моим знанием о себе. «Я индус», «Я немец», – это становится моим знанием о себе

Будда говорит: «Познай себя». Сократ говорит: «Познай себя». Все они говорят: «Познай себя». Все пробужденные несут лишь одно послание: познай себя. Мы слушаем и не слышим. Мы продолжаем ходить все по тем же прогнившим мостам, все так же продолжаем жить в несчастье. А причина в том, что эта старая жизнь в несчастье может дать вам только одно – эго. Если вы отправитесь внутрь, вам придется заплатить за это. И эта цена равна потере вашего эго...
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

*Почему в мире столько разочарования?*

*Потому что так много ожиданий. Живите с ожиданиями, и разочарование неминуемо. Ничего не ждите, и разочарования не будет.* Разочарование — это побочный продукт ожиданий: чем большего вы ожидаете, тем сильнее будет ваше разочарование. Так что разочарование — это, на самом деле, не проблема, а результат. Проблемой является ожидание.

*Разочарование — это всего лишь тень, которая следует за ожиданием.* Если вы хотя бы одно мгновение проживете без ожиданий, если из вашего ума ожидания исчезнут, все станет просто: вы задаете вопрос — приходит ответ — вы удовлетворены. Но если вы спрашиваете с какими-либо ожиданиями, ответ вас разочарует.
Все, что мы делаем, мы делаем с ожиданиями. Если я в кого-то влюблен, ожидание приходит так, что я даже не знаю об этом. Я жду ответной любви. Я еще не полюбил, я еще не вырос в любовь, но ожидание уже тут как тут, и теперь оно все разрушит. Любовь рождает больше разочарования, чем что-либо другое в мире, потому что, когда вы любите, вы погружаетесь в ожидания, вы тонете в утопиях. Вы еще даже не были в пути, а уже думаете о возвращении домой.
Чем сильнее ваше ожидание любви, тем труднее любви будет течь обратно к вам. Тот, от кого вы ждете любви, будет ощущать это как оковы; для него любить вас будет обязанностью, тем, что он должен делать. А когда любовь является обязанностью, она не приносит удовлетворения, как обязанность любовь мертва.
Любовь может быть только игрой, но не обязанностью. Любовь — это свобода, а обязанность — это оковы, тяжелое бремя, которое вы должны нести. А когда вы что-то должны нести, это утрачивает свою красоту. Свежесть и поэзия исчезают, и другой человек моментально чувствует, что ему предлагают что-то мертвое. Если вы любите с ожиданием, считайте, что вы убили любовь. Это бесплодно — ваша любовь будет мертвым ребенком. И вас ждет разочарование.
Пусть ваша любовь будет как игра, а не как сделка, любите не потому, что вы хотите взамен что-то получить. Пусть ваша любовь к другому человеку будет самоцелью. Благодарите существование за то, что вы полюбили, и не думайте о том, воздастся вам за это или нет.
Не превращайте любовь в сделку, и вы никогда не будете разочарованы; ваша жизнь будет наполнена любовью. А когда любовь расцветает во всей своей полноте, наступает блаженство, наступает экстаз.
Я взял любовь только в качестве примера. Тот же закон применим ко всему. В мире так много разочарования, что трудно найти человека, который не был бы разочарован. Даже ваши так называемые святые разочарованы: разочарованы из-за своих учеников, разочарованы, потому что у них были ожидания относительно них: ученики должны делать это и не делать того, ученики должны быть такими-то и не быть такими-то. С таким подходом неизбежно наступит разочарование, оно уже наступило.

Ваши так называемые рабочие тоже разочарованы, потому что и у них есть ожидания. Каким бы ни был их идеал, общество должно ему соответствовать; какой бы ни была их утопия, каждый должен ей следовать. Они ожидают слишком многого. Они считают, что весь мир должен немедленно преобразоваться согласно их идеалам. Но мир продолжает идти своим путем, поэтому они разочарованы.
Очень трудно найти человека, который не был бы разочарован. И если вы найдете такого человека, знайте: это религиозный человек. Не имеет значения, что стало объектом, причиной, источником разочарования. Можно разочароваться во власти, в престиже, в богатстве. Можно разочароваться в любви. Можно разочароваться даже в божественном.

Вы хотите, чтобы на вас низошло божественное. Вы начинаете медитировать, и возникает ожидание. Я встречался с людьми, которые медитируют по пятнадцать минут каждый день в течение недели, а затем приходят ко мне и говорят: «Я медитирую, но я все еще не познал божественное. Похоже, что мои усилия бесполезны». Они посвящают медитации по пятнадцать минут в течение семи дней, а божественность все еще не посетила их. «Я по-прежнему не чувствую божественного, так что же мне теперь делать?» Даже в поисках божественного у нас есть ожидания.

Ожидание — это яд. Именно из-за него возникает разочарование; так и должно быть. Осознайте лицемерие, ядовитость ожидающего ума. Постепенно, если вы начнете это осознавать, ожидания исчезнут, и разочарований не будет.
Так что не спрашивай: «Почему в мире так много разочарования?» Спроси: «Почему я так разочарован?» Такой вопрос полностью все изменит. Если кто-то задается вопросом, почему мир так разочарован, в этом уже присутствует ожидание: мир мог бы быть менее разочарованным. Но независимо от того, разочарован мир или нет, вы останетесь разочарованными.
Мир разочарован — это факт. Но пойдите и попытайтесь выяснить, почему разочарованы вы. Окажется, что вы разочарованы из-за ваших же ожиданий. Это — источник, коренная причина. Прекратите это!
Не думайте о мире, думайте о себе. Вы — это мир, и если вы меняетесь, мир тоже меняется. Его часть, его неотъемлемая часть, стала другой: мир начал меняться.

Мы слишком озабочены изменением мира. Это просто бегство. Я всегда чувствовал, что люди, которые пытаются переделать других, на самом деле убегают от своих собственных разочарований, от своих собственных конфликтов, от своих забот, от своих страданий. Они сосредотачивают свое внимание на чем-нибудь снаружи, они занимают свой ум чем-нибудь внешним, потому что сами не могут измениться. Легче пытаться изменить мир, чем изменить себя.
Не забывайте о том, что вам необходимо найти причину своих собственных разочарований. И чем скорее вы это сделаете, тем лучше. Ситуации меняются, но источник разочарования всегда один и тот же: ожидание.
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

*Я должен напомнить вам о последних словах, которые сказал на земле Сократ: «Когда я был молод, я думал, что все знаю. Я хвастался,* потому что мог переспорить кого угодно. Когда я чуть повзрослел, то осознал, что не знаю многих вещей, я просто хвалился. И так как другие могли спорить со мной, они думали, что, вероятно, я знаю – потому что мои аргументы были более весомыми. И по мере того как я продолжал, мало помалу мне стало ясно, что я ничего не знаю. Пусть это будет моим последним заявлением на земле: что я не знаю».
Сократ снова стал ребенком, но он поставил на карту свою мудрость, философию, свой выдающийся ум, все свои аргументы, усилия всей своей жизни для победы над оппонентами в дебатах и дискуссиях. Он стал самым умным человеком в Греции. И он обладал невероятным мужеством, чтобы сказать: «Я ничего не знаю».
Никто ничего не знает.

Существование – это тайна, она не может быть разгадана. И из за того, что существование – это тайна, оно открывается только сердцу ребенка. Оно не открывается знаниям, потому что знания – это агрессия. Оно открывается невинности, потому что невинность – это просто восприимчивость, не агрессия, но открытые двери, ожидание. Если истина войдет, вы готовы ее встретить.
Истину невозможно завоевать, ее нельзя разгадать. Вы должны быть доступны для истины, чтобы истина могла завоевать вас. Вот почему простота – это самое важное религиозное качество. Я хочу, чтобы вы стали невинными, ничего не знающими – наполненными ожиданием.

Иисус говорит: «Ищите и обрящете».
Я говорю: «Ждите! Никогда не ищите», потому что поиск – это вмешательство, вы суете свой нос в тайны существования. Это некрасиво, это просто уродливо. Я говорю: «Ждите! И вы найдете».

Иисус говорит: «Стучите, и откроют вам». Ждите. Двери всегда открыты для тех, у кого есть терпение, кто может ждать бесконечно долго, но кто не будет переступать границ. Даже стук в чью то дверь – уже вторжение на чужую территорию.
Иисус говорит: «Просите, и дано будет вам».
Я говорю: «Просите и забудьте о том, чтобы это когда либо получить». В самом вашем вопрошании вы разрушили возможность получения. Не просите. Не становитесь вопросом.

Позвольте мне повторить: не становитесь вопросом! И вас ждет большой сюрприз, потому что вы и есть ответ. Если вы станете вопросом, то попадете в такую ловушку, из которой невозможно выбраться. Вы продолжите спрашивать – и чем больше вы будете спрашивать, тем дальше будете отдаляться от ответа, потому что вы и есть этот ответ!
В невинности, в простоте вы находите это – само ваше существо.

В лаборатории будь ученым, но, когда ты выходишь оттуда, полностью забудь о науке. Слушай птиц – но не по научному! Смотри на цветы – но не по научному, потому что смотреть на розу по научному – значит смотреть на совершенно иной предмет. Это не та же самая роза, которую видит поэт.

Восприятие не зависит от объекта, восприятие зависит от воспринимающего, от качества переживания. Когда на розу смотрит ученый, он думает о ботанике, о химии, о физике, об атомах, электронах, нейронах, обо всем подряд – только не о красоте. Красота не попадает в его поле зрения, а это именно то, что представляет собой роза.
Для поэта, для художника роза – это совершенно другой опыт: это проявление неизвестного, трансцендентного, самого секрета жизни. Она олицетворяет нечто божественное, она приносит в существование что то от неба, что то от далеких звезд. Она растет на земле, она укоренена, но она не просто часть земли, она вмещает в себя гораздо больше. Роза не является суммой ее составных элементов. Ученый понимает ее только как сумму составляющих ее частей – больше в ней ничего нет, но поэт начинает чувствовать что то сверх этого.

*В тот момент, когда вы препарируете розу, красота исчезает. Роза была лишь возможностью для того, чтобы спустилась красота. Это земля, воспринимающая небо, это грубое, воспринимающее нежное. Поэт это чувствует, но это – чувство, не мысль.*

Поэтому, покидая свою лабораторию, забудь все об атомах, забудь все о космосе, вместо этого начни смотреть свежим взглядом, через другое ви дение – ви дение ребенка, ви дение поэта, ви дение влюбленного. Когда ты смотришь на женщину, которую любишь, никогда не думай о ней в терминах биологии, иначе упустишь всю суть. Она не биология, ее существо гораздо больше, чем может вместить в себя любая наука. Когда целуешь женщину, не думай о том, какой химический обмен происходит между губами, иначе ты почувствуешь отвращение! Ты не увидишь никакой поэзии, тебе будет непонятно, о чем вечно говорят все эти поэты. Это лишь обмен бактериями, микробами, миллионами микробов – это еще и опасно. Это может стать вопросом жизни и смерти – будь начеку!

Когда ты занимаешься с женщиной любовью, не думай о гормонах, избегай этого вздора, в противном случае весь любовный акт будет просто механическим явлением. Ты будешь там, и вместе с тем тебя не будет. Ты окажешься просто наблюдателем, не участником. А весь секрет поэта – в участии.
*
Глядя на цветок, становись цветком, танцуй возле цветка, пой песню.* Ветер прохладен и свеж, солнце дарит тепло, цветок танцует на ветру, радуется, поет. Раздели это с ним! Отбрось безразличие, объективность, отстраненность. Отбрось все свои научные подходы. Стань чуть более текучим, более тающим, более сливающимся. Позволь цветку говорить с твоим сердцем, позволь цветку войти в твое существо. Пригласи его – он гость! И тогда ты почувствуешь вкус тайны.

*Это первый шаг по направлению к загадочному, предельный шаг: если вы сможете на мгновение стать участником, значит вы нашли ключ, познали секрет. Тогда становитесь участником всего, что делаете. Гуляя, не шагайте механически, перестаньте просто наблюдать – станьте этим.* Танцуя, не думайте о технике, техника не имеет отношения к делу. Вы можете делать все правильно технически и, тем не менее, упускать всю радость. Растворите себя в танце, станьте танцем, забудьте о танцоре.

Когда такое глубокое единение начинает происходить во многих сферах вашей жизни, когда повсюду вы начинаете переживать такие невероятные моменты исчезновения, отсутствия эго; когда цветок есть, а вас нет, есть радуга, а вас нет; когда по небу плывут облака, а вас нет ни снаружи ни внутри, когда вы становитесь абсолютно безмолвными; когда внутри вас нет никого, лишь чистая девственная тишина, которую ничто не отвлекает, которую не тревожит логика, мысли, эмоции, чувства, – это и есть момент медитации. Ум ушел, а когда уходит ум, входит тайна.
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

*У человека осталась последняя надежда — слушать сердце и поступать так, как оно велит. Тогда твоя жизнь превратится в благословенное духовное путешествие...*
*
-Зачем я пытаюсь подчинить обстоятельства собственной воле, почему бы мне просто не принять их и не позволить случиться всему, что должно случиться?*

-Воспитание настолько ядовито, настолько разрушительно, что уничтожает все самое существенное и ценное, что есть в человеке, заменяя жестокостью, насилием и желанием доминировать. Общество всячески поддерживает разрушение вашей невинности; обществу это выгодно.

С одной стороны, попытки подчинять обстоятельства приводят к тому, что ты обращаешь силу против себя. Это создает шизофрению, раскалывает личность, обрекая ее на внутреннюю борьбу. Этот отвратительный и деструктивный прием применяется заинтересованными людьми в течение тысячелетий.

Это легкий способ уничтожить индивидуальность. Когда человек оказывается уникальной личностью, он становится опасным. Уникальность — это угроза эксплуатации, это угроза рабству, это угроза любому виду насилия. Человек, обладающий индивидуальностью, скорее умрет, чем будет подчиняться.

У индивидуальности есть достоинство... Но человека можно лишить его индивидуальности очень простым способом: довести его до внутреннего конфликта. Как вы знаете, веник ломается по прутикам.

Ты постоянно борешься с собой, потому что тебе вбили в голову идиотские идеи. Тебе приходится выбирать между собственной природой, расслабленностью в собственном естестве, и тысячелетиями обусловленности. А обусловленность с каждым днем захватывает тебя все больше и больше, поражая твою суть. Удовольствия осуждаются, несерьезное отношение тоже осуждается, игривость осуждается. Все человечество стало ужасно серьезным, а серьезность — это психологическая болезнь. Она может проникнуть еще глубже и заразить душу.
Ни к чему не стоит относиться серьезно.

Твоя жизнь состоит всего из трех вещей. Одна уже произошла, и ты ничего не можешь с этим поделать, — ты родился. Вторая вещь — это смерть, и хотя она еще не наступила, ты тоже ничего не можешь с этим поделать. Так что оставь эти два явления в покое, они находятся вне твоего понимания. А между ними остается жизнь, любовь, ликование.
На живого энергичного человека не так-то просто оказать давление. Если человек любит и обладает ясностью, его трудно одурачить. Вы не встретите игривого, веселого человека ни в церкви, ни в храме, ни в мечети, ни в синагоге. Все эти места посещают живые трупы, выступающие против жизни, против любви и радости, против умения играть, против всей вселенной.

С другой стороны, если обстоятельства ослепляют тебя, то ты отрицаешь любую возможность быть живым, быть более любящим, испытывать блаженство и экстаз. Ты борешься с собой и с собственным прошлым. Прошлое имеет очень длинную историю, оно стало частью тебя. Только если ты бдителен, у тебя есть еще время выбраться из сетей прошлого, сбросить с себя его оковы.

Свободно жить в настоящем можно, лишь освободившись от прошлого. И нужно запомнить одну странную вещь: освободившись от прошлого, чувствуя себя впервые прибывшим на эту прекрасную планету, человек автоматически перестает думать о будущем, надеяться на будущее.
Будущее — это всего лишь проекция прошлого. Прошлого уже нет, будущее еще не наступило. Но в прошлом коренятся амбиции, желания и всяческие глупые идеи, сопровождающиеся жадностью и отчаянным желанием что-то заполучить. Автоматически, в поисках спасения, ты начинаешь смотреть в будущее.

А реальность находится только в настоящем. Реальность не имеет никакого отношения ни к прошлому, ни к будущему. Она сконцентрирована в этом моменте. Так что, если ты живешь настоящим, ты получаешь все, что ищешь, все, к чему идешь.
Настоящий момент открывает перед тобой двери в пространство божественного.

Все, чего я хочу здесь, — это помочь людям забыть свое прошлое и не думать о будущем, я хочу, чтобы они научились наслаждаться невероятной красотой настоящего момента.
Живи от момента к моменту, постоянно оставляя прошлое позади, избавляясь от него, словно от пыли на зеркале. Человек, довольный настоящим, не станет задумываться о будущем. Ты думаешь о будущем, потому что в настоящем у тебя одни несчастья, ты пребываешь в агонии. Чтобы избежать этого, чтобы не видеть того, как ты живешь, ты переносишь взгляд на далекие горизонты. Твои мечты никогда не сбудутся. Ты всегда будешь привязан к амбициям и целям, но помни: где бы ты ни находился, всегда и везде есть только настоящее, будущего нет.

В тот момент, когда ты перестаешь жить настоящим, ты умираешь. Другое дело, что пройдет, может быть, шестьдесят, семьдесят, восемьдесят лет, прежде чем тебя, наконец, похоронят или сожгут на погребальном костре, но все это время ты будешь мертв. В ту секунду, когда ты теряешь связь с настоящим, ты умираешь. Но если ты восстановишь контакт, то сможешь возродиться.

* Только пребывание в настоящем даст тебе пространство, где ты сможешь расслабиться и перестать действовать силой. Прошлое навязывает тебе идеалы, мораль, идущую против твоей природы. Капля росы не может противостоять океану. Она все равно рано или поздно с ним сольется.
С моей точки зрения, истинный, истинный искатель правды — это человек, который стремится найти настоящее.*

Ты спрашиваешь: «Зачем я пытаюсь подчинить обстоятельства собственной воле?» Все это глупости. Во-первых, у тебя нет никакой воли. Сама идея воли — полнейшая ложь. Воля — это категория, принадлежащая существованию. Ты можешь соединиться с этой волей, если откажешься от собственной личности, от раздвоенности, и тогда внутри тебя будет жить воля вселенной. У тебя нет индивидуальной воли, а если тебе говорят, что ты волевой человек, то лишь возвеличивают твое эго.

Что такое человек? Просто горстка пыли... Да, в этой пыли тоже есть нечто, но это нечто тебе не принадлежит. Оно принадлежит целому.
Во-вторых, зачем форсировать события? Ты когда-нибудь видел горную реку? Она берет начало у самых высоких горных вершин, там, где не тают снега, затем спускается в долину, пересекая неизведанные территории. Куда течет эта река? Она предельно расслаблена. У нее нет цели, относительно которой она была бы напряжена, ей нечего достигать. Каждую минуту она наслаждается тем, что вокруг нее. И однажды все без исключения реки впадают в океан.

Но людям не повезло. Многие теряются в пустыне, испаряются на погребальном костре. Только некоторым счастливчикам удается достичь океана. А секрет на самом деле прост, совершенно очевиден. Но каждый раз люди упускают самое главное.
*
Кто ты такой, чтобы форсировать события? Кто дал тебе власть распоряжаться обстоятельствами? Испытания посылаются тебе свыше. Гораздо мудрее было бы научиться принимать их, вместо того чтобы им противостоять. Соглашаясь с тем, что происходит, ты можешь «оседлать» ситуацию, «поехать на ней верхом», но как только ты начинаешь бороться...* ты так ничтожно мал, а вселенная так огромна! У тебя нет ни единого шанса ее победить.
Тебя ждет лишь разочарование, за которым последуют несчастья, мучения и страдания.


Будь подобен облаку, путешествующему по небу без какого бы то ни было желания чего-то достичь. Нет нужды желать чего-то еще, все и так уже есть. Чего еще можно хотеть? И если ветер дует на юг, облако летит на юг. Каждое мгновение его полета там, высоко в небесах, — это такой экстаз, что какая разница, куда лететь — на юг, на север, на запад или на восток? И если вдруг ветер изменит направление и начнет дуть на север, облако не станет жаловаться, оно не будет говорить, что это нелогично, что «мы же так мило летели на юг, и вдруг, без всякой причины, ты стал дуть на север». Облако просто начнет двигаться на север без всякого сопротивления. Между облаком и ветром нет конфликта.

Вот на чем должен основываться правильный путь к истине: отсутствие конфликта с природой, отсутствие конфликта с существованием. И тогда все твои несчастья, все напряжение, все твои страдания и муки исчезнут сами собой, потому что ты сам их создаешь. Конечно, ты не полностью ответственен за них, во многом они — наследие долгого отвратительного, неестественного прошлого.
Какую ситуацию ты пытаешься изменить? В твоем сердце растет любовь, но общество говорит, что любовь слепа, остерегайся ее. Общество внушает тебе, что любовь опьяняет, что любовь — это рабство, и ты еще сто раз пожалеешь, что влюбился, а потому лучше пресекать подобные настроения на корню. Твоя голова напичкана разными идеями относительного того, что морально, а что нет. И вот ты начинаешь бороться с собственным сердцем.

Голова и сердце разобщены — в этом-то и проблема. Твоя голова забита всякой чушью, и вся эта ерунда принадлежит не тебе. Ты усвоил ее еще в детстве, так тебя учили родители, общество, учителя, профессора, священники и политики. Твоя голова просто переполнена всяким дерьмом, и она пытается управлять сердцем, но ни одной голове еще не удавалось отравить или испортить сердце.

У человека осталась последняя надежда — слушать сердце и поступать так, как оно велит. Тогда твоя жизнь превратится в благословенное духовное путешествие. Все медитации, которым я вас учу... одним словом, все они направлены на то, чтобы помочь вам жить не головой, а сердцем, чтобы перейти от логики к любви, от эго к состоянию, в котором нет эго, от ощущения собственной отдельности к глубокому слиянию с целым, к растворению в нем.

Целое лучше знает, что тебе нужно. Оно ничего не знает об идеалах, о морали, о том, что хорошо, а что плохо. Но чудо состоит в том, что в тот момент, когда ты сливаешься с целым, все вдруг оказывается хорошо, все идет правильно, и все становится невероятно красивым.
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

*Я чувствую себя, словно в западне. Разочарование скуки только усиливается, когда я думаю, что все, что только в моих силах, — лишь бессмысленная лихорадка. Что такое в точности скука?
*
Скука — одна из важнейших вещей в человеческой жизни. Только человек способен к скуке; ни одно другое животное не способно исп﻿ытывать скуку. Скука существует, только когда ум начинает подходить ближе и ближе к просветлению. Скука — это только полярная противоположность просветления. Животные не могут стать просветленными, а следовательно, не могут испытывать и скуки.
*
Скука просто показывает, что ты начинаешь осознавать тщетность жизни, ее постоянно повторяющееся колесо. Ты делал все эти вещи раньше — ничего не выходит. Во все эти путешествия ты уже раньше отправлялся — они ни к чему не привели. Скука — это первый показатель, что в тебе возникает великое понимание тщетности, бессмысленности жизни и ее путей.*

Откликаться на скуку ты можешь двумя путями. Первый — то, что делают обычные люди, — бежать от нее, не смотреть ей в глаза, не сталкиваться с ней. Держаться от нее подальше, убегать; избегать, занимая себя вещами, которые могут тебя отвлечь, которые могут стать одержимостями; которые уводят тебя так далеко от реалий жизни, что ты никогда больше не увидишь, что возникает скука.

Именно поэтому люди изобрели алкоголь, наркотики. Это способы бегства от скуки. Но бежать не так легко; бежать можно лишь на время. Снова и снова скука будет возвращаться, и от раза к разу ее голос будет становиться громче и громче. Ты можешь бежать в секс, в то, чтобы слишком много есть, в музыку — в тысячу и одну разновидность вещей. Но снова и снова будет возникать скука. Это не что-то, чего следует избегать; это часть человеческого роста. С ней нужно столкнуться лицом к лицу.

Другой отклик — это столкнуться с ней, медитировать на нее, быть с ней, быть ею. Именно это делал Будда под деревом бодхи, именно это веками делали все люди дзэн.
Что такое в точности медитация? Обращение лицом к скуке. Что непрерывно делает медитирующий? Сидя в молчании, смотря на свой пупок или наблюдая за дыханием... — думаешь ли ты, что все эти вещи его развлекают? Ему невообразимо скучно! Именно поэтому дзэнский мастер ходит в палкой в руках — потому что эти люди неизбежно заснут. Других исходов нет, и остается единственный: по крайней мере они могут уснуть. Они не могут бежать. Они сами, по собственной воле, приняли на себя дзэнское обучение и дисциплину — они не могут бежать. Но один способ бегства доступен всегда: ты можешь заснуть, и тогда ты забываешь обо всем. Именно поэтому в медитации всем хочется спать.

Вот все усилие медитации: погрузиться в скуку, но не бежать от нее; и оставаться бдительным, потому что, если ты уснешь, значит, ты бежал. Оставайся бдительным! Наблюдай ее, свидетельствуй ее. Если скука есть, значит, она есть. В нее нужно будет заглянуть — до самой ее сердцевины.
Если ты будешь продолжать смотреть в глубь скуки, не пытаясь бежать, однажды приходит взрыв. Однажды, внезапно, глубоко глядя в скуку, ты проникаешь в собственное ничто. Скука была лишь прикрытием, вместилищем, в котором содержалось твое внутреннее ничто. Если ты бежишь от скуки, ты бежишь от собственного ничто. Если ты не бежишь от скуки, если ты начинаешь с ней жить, начинаешь ее принимать, приветствовать… Именно в этом и состоит вся медитация: приветствовать скуку, войти в нее по собственной воле; не дожидаться, чтобы она пришла сама, но отправиться на ее поиски.

Сидя часами в позе йоги, просто наблюдая свое дыхание, человек приходит в полнейшую скуку. И вся тренировка медитации такова, что она помогает скуке. В дзэнском монастыре ты должен вставать утром каждый день в одно и то же время — каждый день, год за годом. Неважно, лето или зима. Ты должен вставать рано, в три часа, и принимать ванну. Ты должен выпить чаю и сидеть... Одни и те же позы следуют снова и снова. И целый день также полон установленного раз и навсегда распорядка: ты завтракаешь в определенное время, потом снова медитируешь, потом снова в определенное время принимаешь пищу — и пища остается прежней! Все помогает скуке.

Одна и та же одежда, один и тот же монастырь, и вокруг ходит со своей палкой каждый день один и тот же мастер. Каждый день вечером ты приходишь на занятие с мастером. И вопросы, которые даются для медитации, такие скучные: «Что такое звук хлопка одной ладонью?» Только подумай об этом — это сведет тебя с ума! Что такое звук хлопка одной ладонью? На это нет ответа, и ты это знаешь; все знают, что на это нет ответа. А мастер продолжает настаивать: «Продолжай повторять, продолжай на это медитировать».
И все хорошо организовано. Должна быть создана скука — безмерная, невообразимая. И эту скуку нужно позволить как возможно более тотально, нужно ей помочь, всесторонне поддержать. Один и тот же вечер, одна и та же работа, одно и то же пение мантры. В одно и то же время ты снова засыпаешь.... и это продолжается без конца, словно колесо. Через несколько дней ты приходишь в полнейшую скуку, и бежать от нее ты не можешь. Способа бегства нет. Ты не можешь пойти в кино, не можешь смотреть телевизор; не можешь получить ничего такого, что могло бы тебе помочь ее избежать. Тебя снова и снова в нее отбрасывает.

Чтобы столкнуться с ней, нужна огромная храбрость. Это почти как смерть; фактически это гораздо труднее смерти, потому что смерть наступает, когда ты теряешь сознание. А здесь ты бередишь все возможные виды скуки. Что происходит? В этом секрет всех медитаций: если ты продолжаешь наблюдать, наблюдать, наблюдать, скука становится больше и больше, более и более интенсивной, и затем — кульминация. Ничто не может продолжаться вечно — приходит момент, когда колесо поворачивается. Если ты можешь дойти до самой этой крайности, до самой кульминации, тогда случается перемена, трансформация — просветление, сатори или назови это как тебе угодно. Однажды приходит день, когда внезапно скуки становится слишком много. Она тебя душит, она тебя почти убивает. Тебя окружает океан скуки. Она затапливает тебя, и кажется, нет никакого способа от нее бежать. Сама эта интенсивность и тотальность... — и колесо поворачивается. Внезапно скука исчезает, и приходит сатори, самадхи. Ты вошел в свое ничто.

Теперь скуки больше не будет. Ты увидел саму природу ничто жизни. Ты исчез — кому испытывать скуку? Что ее вызовет? Ты больше не существуешь. Ты уничтожен.
Ты спрашиваешь: «Что такое в точности скука?» Великое духовное явление. Именно поэтому буйволы не испытывают скуки; они выглядят совершенно счастливыми и радостными. Скуку испытывает только человек. И даже среди людей — лишь те, кто очень талантлив и разумен. Глупые люди не испытывают скуки. Они вполне довольны своей работой, зарабатыванием денег, созданием счета в банке, довольны тем, чтобы выращивать детей, воспроизводиться, есть, сидеть в кинотеатре, ходить в рестораны, участвовать в том-то или том-то. Они наслаждаются! Они не испытывают скуки. Это тип людей с самым низким уровнем развития; они по существу принадлежат к миру буйволов. Они еще не человеческие существа.

Человек становится человеком, когда начинает испытывать скуку. Ты можешь это видеть: самый разумный ребенок будет и самым скучающим — потому что ничто надолго не удерживает его интереса. Рано или поздно он наталкивается на этот факт и спрашивает: «А что теперь? Что дальше? Это закончено. Я видел эту игрушку, я в нее заглянул, я ее открыл, я ее проанализировал, теперь с ней покончено — что дальше?» К тому времени, как он становится молодым человеком, ему уже скучно.

Будда испытывал невообразимую скуку. Он покинул свое королевство, когда ему было только двадцать девять лет, на вершине молодости. Ему было невероятно скучно — ему были скучны женщины, вино, богатство, королевство, все. Он увидел все, и увидел ясно и насквозь. Ему было скучно. Он отрекся от мира не потому, что мир был неправильным, помните. Традиция говорит, что он отрекся от мира, потому что мир был плохой, — это абсолютная ерунда. Он отрекся от мира, потому что он ему наскучил.

Он не плохой, как и не хороший. Если ты разумен, он скучен. Если ты глуп, то можешь продолжать. Тогда карусель вертится; ты движешься от одного ощущения к другому. Тебя интересуют банальности, и ты продолжаешь повторяться, и ты недостаточно сознателен, чтобы увидеть это повторение, — ты не можешь видеть, что вчера уже это делал, и сегодня также, и предполагаешь делать то же самое и завтра. Ты должен быть действительно разумным. Как может разум избежать скуки? Это невозможно. Разум означает: видение вещей такими, как они есть…

Будда покинул мир из скуки; придя в предельную скуку, он бежал от мира. И что он делал все эти шесть лет, сидя во всех этих лесах? Приходил в большую и большую скуку. Что еще можно делать, сидя под деревом? — наблюдая дыхание, смотря на свой пупок, день за Днем, год за годом... Он создал скуку и довел ее до самой кульминации, и однажды она исчезла. Она исчезает сама собой.

Если ты достигнешь этой кульминации... приходит Поворот. Он приходит! И с этим переломом прилива в твое существо входит свет — ты исчезаешь, остается лишь свет. И со светом приходит восторг. Ты полон Радости — хотя тебя и нет, но ты полон радости, совершенно беспричинной радости. Радость просто искрится и пенится в твоем существе.
Обычный человек испытывает радость по какой-то причине — он влюбился в новую женщину или в нового мужчину, и он или она радостны. Их радость преходяща. Завтра им надоест эта женщина или мужчина, и они начнут искать других. Обычный человек радуется, потому что у него новая машина; завтра ему придется искать новую машину. И так продолжается без конца... и он никогда не видит сути этого: что всегда в конце концов ему становится скучно. Делай что угодно — в конце концов тебе станет скучно, каждое действие приносит скуку. Разумный человек это видит. Чем скорее ты это видишь, тем больше проявляешь разума.

Что же тогда остается? Тогда остается только скука, и человеку следует на нее медитировать. Нет способа от нее бежать. Значит, войди в нее, посмотри, куда она ведет. И если ты сможешь продолжать это делать, она приведет тебя к просветлению.
Только человек способен к скуке, и только человек способен к просветлению.
ошО

----------


## Freemann

*1. ..И то же самое верно в отношении Юнга. Юнг приехал в Индию, чтобы с кем-то встретиться... потому что на Востоке люди работали над умом тысячи лет. Но они никогда не разрабатывали ничего подобного психоанализу; они разработали медитацию - совершенно другой подход.* Какой смысл в том, чтобы анализировать мусор ума? - разбирать его... это занимает многие годы. Некоторые люди проходили психоанализ в течение пятнадцати лет, но ни к чему не пришли. Они меняли психоаналитиков, в надежде, что, может быть, поможет кто-то другой, но так ни к чему и не пришли.

Этого и не может быть, потому что все, что делает психоаналитик - любой школы, Адлера, Юнга или Фрейда, - это разбирает мусор твоего ума, истолковывая это согласно своему уму. И какой во всем этом смысл? На Востоке мы не разрабатывали психоанализа, мы разработали медитацию. Медитация просто уводит тебя прочь от мусора, за пределы мусора - и о нем не стоит беспокоиться. Если ты хочешь им заниматься, ты можешь это делать многие жизни. Ты никогда не достигнешь конца. Но если ты просто остаешься свидетелем своего ума, ничего не делая с умом, - просто оставаясь отстраненным, просто видя его, как будто мысли движутся на экране, и просто наблюдая их без всякого суждения, хорошего или плохого, - приходит странный опыт...

Что приносит человечеству обнажение бессознательного, как в психоанализе, - согласно тебе? Почти ничего. Психоанализ - это бесполезное упражнение, потому что он ничего не меняет: он не создает нового человека, он не приносит покоя. Фактически, даже основатели психоанализа, такие как Зигмунд Фрейд, так боялись смерти, что невозможно поверить. Ни одно нормальное существо так не боится смерти. Основатель психоанализа так боялся, что даже слово "смерть" запрещалось произносить в его присутствии - это было табу. О нем нельзя было говорить. Три раза случалось так, что кто-то упоминал о смерти, и Зигмунд Фрейд падал в обморок, у него случался припадок, он терял сознание. Он так боялся смерти, что избегал бывать на кладбищах, не приходил, когда кто-то умирал, даже если это был друг или ученик. Когда происходило что-то, связанное со смертью, он впадал в полную панику - и этот человек учит психоанализу! Его проблемы не были решены.

Он злится, как и любой другой. Он ревнив, ревнивее кого-либо другого. Он жаден. Он хочет иметь монополию, он хочет командовать людьми. Он почти, что создает империю психоаналитиков во всем мире, но каждый из них должен повторять, как попугай, все, что говорит он сам. Любой, кто говорит что-то другое, немедленно изгоняется. Кажется, это не наука, а политическая партия или фанатичная религия - но не научное исследование. И то же самое верно в отношении Юнга. Юнг приехал в Индию, чтобы с кем-то встретиться... потому что на Востоке люди работали над умом тысячи лет. Но они никогда не разрабатывали ничего подобного психоанализу; они разработали медитацию - совершенно другой подход.

Какой смысл в том, чтобы анализировать мусор ума? - разбирать его... это занимает многие годы. Некоторые люди проходили психоанализ в течение пятнадцати лет, но ни к чему не пришли. Они меняли психоаналитиков, в надежде, что, может быть, поможет кто-то другой, но так ни к чему и не пришли. Этого и не может быть, потому что все, что делает психоаналитик - любой школы, Адлера, Юнга или Фрейда, - это разбирает мусор твоего ума, истолковывая это согласно своему уму. И какой во всем этом смысл? На Востоке мы не разрабатывали психоанализа, мы разработали медитацию.

*Медитация просто уводит тебя прочь от мусора, за пределы мусора - и о нем не стоит беспокоиться. Если ты хочешь им заниматься, ты можешь это делать многие жизни. Ты никогда не достигнешь конца. Но если ты просто остаешься свидетелем своего ума, ничего не делая с умом, - просто оставаясь отстраненным, просто видя его, как будто мысли движутся на экране, и просто наблюдая их без всякого суждения, хорошего или плохого, - приходит странный опыт:* мало-помалу мысли начинают исчезать. Вскоре наступает мгновение, когда есть только пустой экран - мыслей нет. И когда нет никакого объекта, когда в твоем сознании нет никакой мысли, оно оборачивается к самому себе, потому что ему ничто не мешает; в этом в точности значение слова "объект" - то, что мешает, преграждает. Когда нет никакого объекта, сознание... точно как все в существовании движется по кругу, движется по кругу и сознание. Оно возвращается к собственному источнику. И встреча сознания с его источником - взрыв света, величайшее празднование, на которое только способен человек, величайший оргазмический опыт. И это не нечто такое, что происходит и кончается. Нет, как только это произошло, оно продолжается. Оно остается с тобой. Оно становится почти как твое дыхание. Ты живешь в этом двадцать четыре часа в сутки.

Юнг приехал в Индию в поисках кого-то, кто дал бы ему установить, что сделал Восток, чтобы создать столько людей, подобных Будде, - не одного, но сотни тех, кто вышел за пределы ума и всех его бед и проблем, забот и тревог. В чем же секрет? Он ходил в университеты, встречался с психоаналитиками, и везде ему говорили: - Ты напрасно тратишь время. Эти люди - не те, кто тебе нужен. Эти люди учились психоанализу на Западе и преподают психоанализ в университетах. Ты приехал, чтобы найти кого-то, кто абсолютно не тронут Западом. И такой человек есть. И такой человек был - Шри Рамана Махарши. Куда бы ни приезжал Юнг, - а он был в Индии три месяца, - везде ему называли одно и то же имя. - Езжай в Аруначалу в Южной Индии и встреться с этим человеком, который необразован, который ничего не знает о психоанализе; это человек, которого смог создать Восток. Просто пойди и посиди с ним, поговори с ним, послушай его. Если у тебя есть какие-то вопросы, задай их ему. Но вы будете удивлены: Юнг так у него и не побывал. И позднее, чувствуя, что подвергнется критике, Юнг написал: "Я умышленно не поехал к Рамане Махарши, потому что у Востока свой путь, у Запада - свой, и они не должны смешиваться" - просто чтобы защитить себя от критики. Тогда зачем вообще было ехать в Индию?

Снова и снова ему говорили посетить человека, что было редкой возможностью, но он этого не сделал, хотя доехал до Мадраса, откуда до Аруначалы было всего два часа езды! Юнг не пришел к этому человеку, при одной встрече с которым он увидел бы, каков ясный человек, каков человек, полностью очистивший свой ум, - его глаза, его жесты, его слова, его авторитет. Он не цитирует писаний, он знает самого себя. Юнг не пришел к нему и сам почувствовал себя виноватым. Чтобы себя защитить, он стал писать, что у Востока и Запада разные пути. Это чепуха, потому что человек - на Западе или Востоке - один и тот же. И странно, что он учил восточных студентов западной психологии. Он должен был бы им отказать, потому что это значило бы смешивать Запад и Восток. Если бы он был по-настоящему честен, то предложил бы им вернуться на Восток.

Он учил восточных студентов западной психологии, но не был готов прийти к восточному медитатору, просто встретиться с ним. Почему он боялся? Потому что он был просто обычным человеком, - просто знающим. Он собрал многое из книг, но у него не было собственного подлинного опыта. Западный психоанализ - это просто бизнес. Это обман людей. Это просто эксплуатация людей без оказания им какой-либо помощи, и люди идут на это лишь потому, что нет никакой другой альтернативы. Сами психоаналитики ходят к другим психоаналитикам. И психоаналитики сходят с ума чаще, чем люди какой-либо другой профессии! Они совершают больше самоубийств, они во всех смыслах более извращены. Это очень странное явление. Это вообще не наука, это просто вымысел. Но это стало популярной профессией...
оШо

----------


## Freemann

*2. Необходимо ли мне понимать корни моего прежнего характера для того, чтобы я мог избавиться от него, или достаточно осознания?

____ Это разграничительная линия между западной психологией и восточным мистицизмом.
*

*Западная психология является попыткой понять корни вашего прежнего характера, но никому не помогает избавиться от них. Вы становитесь более трезвым, вы становитесь более нормальным, ваш ум уже не в таком беспорядке. Ситуация несколько изменилась к лучшему, но каждая проблема осталась такой же самой - она просто продолжает находиться в спячке.* Вы можете понять свою ревность, вы можете понять свой гнев, свою жадность, свои амбиции, но все это понимание будет оставаться умозрительным. Таким образом, величайшие психологи Запада далеко отстали от восточных мистиков. Осознание выводит вас за пределы ума. Его не интересует понимание проблем ума, их корни, оно просто оставляет ум в стороне, просто выходит из него. Это является причиной того, что психология не развивалась на Востоке.


Странно, что на протяжении по крайней мере десяти тысяч лет Восток настойчиво и сосредоточенно работал в области человеческого сознания, но он не разработал ни психологию, ни психоанализ, ни психосинтез. Чрезвычайно удивительно, что на протяжении десяти тысяч лет никто не касался этого предмета. Вместо того чтобы понимать ум, Восток разработал совершенно другой подход, и этот подход заключался в неотождествлении с умом: "Я - не ум". Когда осознание этого кристаллизуется в вас, то ум становится б
ессильным.

Вся сила ума исходит из того, что вы отождествляете себя с ним. И поэтому было признано бесцельным докапываться до корней, находить причины, стоящие за причинами, разгадывать сны, анализировать сны, интерпретировать сны. И каждый психолог находит другой корень, находит другую интерпретацию, находит другую причину. Психология пока еще не является наукой, она все еще фиктивна. Если вы обратитесь к Зигмунду Фрейду, то ваш сон будет интерпретирован с точки зрения секса. Его ум одержим сексом. Придите с чем-нибудь - и он тут же даст сексуальную интерпретацию. Обратитесь к Альфреду Адлеру, - человеку, который основал другую школу психологии, аналитическую психологию, - он одержим другой идеей: жаждой власти. Так что, какой бы ни был у вас сон, он будет интерпретирован согласно этой идее - это жажда власти. Обратитесь к Карлу

Густаву Юнгу, он интерпретирует каждый сон как далекое эхо ваших прошлых жизней. Его интерпретация является мифологической. Существует еще множество других школ. Большая работа была проделана Ассаджиоли - психосинтез - попытка объединить все школы в одну, но его психосинтез абсолютно бесполезен. По крайней мере, в психоанализе есть какая-то истина, в аналитической психологии есть какая-то истина, но психосинтез - это просто мешанина. Он берет одну часть от одной школы, другую часть от другой и соединяет их вместе. Ассаджиоли - великий интеллектуал, он смог расставить на правильные места кусочки картинки-загадки. Но то, что было значительно у Зигмунда Фрейда, - было значительно в определенном контексте, но этого контекста уже нет. Он взял только то, что кажется значительным, но вне контекста оно теряет всякий смысл. И поэтому Ассаджиоли всю свою жизнь работал для определенного синтеза, но не смог создать что-либо значительное. И все эти школы тяжело трудились.

Но Восток просто обошел ум. Вместо того чтобы находить причины, корни и доводы, они обнаружили одну вещь: откуда ум черпает свои силы? Откуда поступает энергия, которая его питает? Энергия, которая питает ум, поступает от вашей идентификации: "Я есть это". Они сломали мост. Вот в чем заключается осознание - сознавать, что "Я не тело, я не ум. Я даже не сердце - я просто чистое сознание". Когда это сознание становится глубже, становится кристаллизованным, то ум постепенно начинает жить в тени. Его влияние на вас утрачивает всю свою силу. И когда сознание устанавливается на все сто процентов, то ум просто испаряется. Западная психология все еще должна понять, почему она не добивается успеха. Тысячи людей проходят через психоанализ и другие терапевтические методы, но ни один из них, даже основатель этих школ, не может быть назван просветленным, о нем нельзя сказать, что у него нет проблем, что у него нет тревог, страданий, страха, паранойи. Все существует и в них, как это существует в вас. Ученики Зигмунда Фрейда просили его много раз: "Вы проводите психоанализ со всеми нами, мы рассказываем о своих снах, и вы их интерпретируете. Будет просто великолепный эксперимент, если вы позволите нам проанализировать вас. Расскажите нам о своих снах, и мы попытаемся проанализировать и понять, что они означают, откуда она приходят и что они означают". Но Зигмунд Фрейд никогда на это не соглашался. Это указывает на огромную слабость всей структуры психоанализа. Он боялся, что в его снах они обнаружат те же вещи, которые он находил в их снах. Тогда его превосходство как основателя, как мастера было бы утрачено...

Он ничего не знал о таких людях, как Гаутама Будда, Махавира или Нагарджуна. Поскольку этим людям ничего не снится, то нечего и анализировать. Эти люди так далеко отошли от ума, что все связи были обрублены. Они живут сознанием, а не интеллектом. Они реагируют сознанием, а не умом или его воспоминаниями. И они ничего не подавляют, поэтому нет никакой нужды в снах. Сны являются побочным продуктом подавления. Существуют племена аборигенов, в которых людям ничего не снится или снится очень редко. Они были бы удивлены, если бы узнали, что цивилизованным людям сны снятся на протяжении почти целой ночи. Из восьми часов сна шесть приходится на сны. А аборигены просто спят восемь часов в тишине без каких-либо помех. Зигмунд Фрейд знал только больных людей Запада, ему не были известны люди сознания, в противном случае вся история западной психологии была бы другой.

Я не предлагаю вам предпринимать усилия для понимания истоков вашего ума и его характера, это просто пустая трата времени. Одного сознания достаточно, более чем достаточно. Когда вы начинаете осознавать, то вы освобождаетесь от хватки ума и ум станет просто мертвой окаменелостью. Нет никакой необходимости искать, откуда берется жадность, настоящий вопрос заключается в том, как от нее избавиться. Вопрос не в том, откуда появляется эго, - это интеллектуальные вопросы, которые не являются значительными для искателя. И затем будет много философских точек зрения: откуда берется жадность, откуда приходит эго, откуда ваша ревность, откуда ненависть, откуда появилась ваша жестокость - поиск начала всего этого. И ум является огромным комплексом, на самом деле, целой жизни будет мало, чтобы понять все проблемы ума и их причины. Причинами могут быть тысячи жизней. Постепенно западная психология подходит к этому ближе, например, "первичная терапия".

Янов понял, что пока мы не обнаружим истоки проблем - а для него как для христианина, верящего только в одну жизнь, это означает, что корни надо искать в детстве. И поэтому он начал работать над тем, чтобы напоминать вам о вашем детстве, но затем он наткнулся на новый факт - в глубоком гипнозе люди вспоминают не только детство, они вспоминают свое рождение. Они также помнят девять месяцев в лоне матери, а некоторые, самые чувствительные люди, помнят свою предыдущую жизнь. И он сам начал бояться, что попал в тоннель, который, по-видимому, не имеет конца. Вы попадаете в прошлую жизнь, а он опять ведет вас по длинному коридору в другую жизнь. Ваш ум пережил уже много жизней, и поэтому вы не сможете обнаружить его корни в настоящем.

Может быть, вам придется путешествовать в прошлое на тысячи жизней, а это не так-то просто. А затем, даже если вы поймете, откуда берется жадность, то это ничего не изменит. Вам потом придется узнать, как от нее избавиться. А проблем так много, что если вы будете избавляться от каждой из них по отдельности, то вам потребуются миллионы жизней, чтобы полностью покончить с умом. И пока вы будете вычислять одну эту проблему, то другие проблемы будут расти, накапливать больше энергии, больше силы, влияния. Это очень глупая игра. На Востоке ни один человек за все прошлые времена - в Китае, Индии, Японии, Аравии - никогда не уделял этому внимания. Это борьба с тенью. Они работали в другом направлении и достигли невероятных успехов. Они просто вывели сознание из ума. Они стали вне ума, как свидетели, и они обнаружили, что произошло чудо: когда они стали свидетелями, то ум стал бессильным, утратил над ними всю свою власть. И не было необходимости что-либо понимать. Чем сознание становится выше, тем ум становится ниже, в равных пропорциях. Если сознание составляет пятьдесят процентов, то ум уменьшается на пятьдесят процентов. Если сознание составляет семьдесят процентов, то остается только тридцать процентов ума. В тот день, когда сознание составит сто процентов, ума не останется вообще….......
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

*следовательно, весь восточный подход заключается в том, чтобы найти состояние не-ума - эту тишину, чистоту, безмятежность. И ума с его проблемами, с их корнями, уже нет, он просто испарился так, как капли росы испаряются утром на солнце, не оставляя следов. И поэтому я скажу вам - осознания не просто достаточно, его более чем достаточно. Вам больше ничего не нужно. В западной психологии до сих пор нет места для медитации, и поэтому она продолжает ходить по кругу, не находя решения.* Есть люди, которых лечили психоанализом по пятнадцать лет. Они потратили на это целые состояния, потому что психоанализ - это очень дорогая отрасль медицины. Пятнадцать лет лечиться при помощи психоанализа - и это привело лишь к тому, что они пристрастились к психоанализу. Теперь они уже не могут без него обойтись.

Вместо того чтобы решить какую-то проблему, появилась новая проблема. Теперь это уже почти напоминает наркоманию. И когда им надоест один психоаналитик, они переходят к другому. Если они перестают посещать сеансы психоанализа, то они чувствуют, что им чего-то не хватает. Но психоанализ никому не помог. Даже они признают, что не существует на всем Западе ни одного человека, который был бы полностью проанализирован. Но такова слепота людей, что они не могут разглядеть тот простой факт, что не существует ни одного человека - и это при том, что тысячи психоаналитиков анализируют людей, - который был бы проанализирован полностью и поднялся бы над своим умом.

Анализ не может поднять вас над умом. Путь наверх - это осознание, путь к состоянию "над умом" - медитация. Это простой путь, и он привел к появлению на Востоке тысяч просветленных людей. И они ничего не делали с умом, они делали что-то другое: они просто становились осознанными, настороженными, сознающими. Они использовали ум только как объект. То, как вы видите дерево, то, как вы видите колонны, то, как вы видите других людей, - они старались видеть ум тоже как нечто отдельное, и им это удалось. И тот момент, когда им удалось увидеть ум как нечто отдельное, стал смертью ума. На его месте растет ясность, интеллект исчезает, быстрота понимания возрастает. Человек уже не реагирует, человек отвечает. Реакция всегда основана на вашем прошлом опыте, а ответ - это как зеркало: вы подходите к нему - и оно отвечает, оно показывает ваше лицо.

У него нет памяти. В тот момент, когда вы отходите, оно снова становится чистым, в нем нет отражений. Медитирующий человек в конце концов становится зеркалом. Любая ситуация отражается в нем - и он отвечает в данный момент, в соответствии с настоящим. Поэтому в его каждом ответе содержится новизна, свежесть, ясность, красота, изящество. Он не повторяет какую-то старую мысль. Тут нужно понимать, что не бывает ситуации полностью одинаковой с ситуацией, с которой вы сталкивались прежде. И поэтому если вы реагируете в соответствии с прошлым, то вы не способны разрешить ситуацию, вы отстали. Вот в чем причина вашего провала. Вы не видите ситуацию, вас больше интересует ваш ответ - вы не принимаете ситуацию в расчет. Медитирующий человек просто открыт, его глаза в распоряжении ситуации, и он позволяет ситуации вызывать у себя ответ. У него не заготовлен ответ.

Осознанность подводит вас к тому месту, с которого вы своими собственными глазами сможете видеть предельную реальность вас самих и Вселенной... И это чудесное переживание, что вы и Вселенная не отделены друг от друга, что вы являетесь частью целого. Для меня это единственное значение святости. Вас обучали анализу, пониманию, интеллектуальной гимнастике. Эти вещи никому не помогают, они никому не помогли. Вот почему Западу не хватает одного самого главного измерения - измерения просветленности, пробуждения. Все богатства ничего не стоят по сравнению с богатством, которое происходит из просветленности, от достижения состояния "не-ума". Поэтому не запутывайтесь с умом, лучше станьте наблюдателем у края дороги и пусть ум пройдет по дороге. Скоро дорога будет пуста. Ум живет как паразит. Вы идентифицированы с ним, в этом его жизнь. Ваше осознание обрубает эту связь, и это становится его смертью.Древние писания Востока утверждают, что Мастером является смерть, - очень странное изречение, обладающее глубочайшим смыслом. Мастером является смерть, потому что медитация - это смерть ума, медитация - это смерть эго. Медитация - это смерть вашей личности и рождение и воскресение вашей базовой сущности. А знать эту базовую сущность означает знать все.“Бекки Гольдберг позвонила управляющему гостиницей: "Я нахожусь в комнате пятьсот десять, - гневно закричала она, - и я хочу, чтобы вы знали, что напротив ходит абсолютно голый мужчина и жалюзи у него подняты". "Я сейчас зайду", - сказал управляющий. Он вошел в комнату Бекки, внимательно посмотрел в окно и сказал: __ "Вы правы, мадам, мужчина, судя по всему, голый. Но подоконник прикрывает его снизу до талии, в какой бы части комнаты он ни находился"."Ну да, - завопила Бекки. - Вы только станьте на постель, вы только станьте на постель!"__

Ум - это странный парень. Там, где нет проблем, он создает проблемы. Почему вы должны стоять на постели? Только для того, чтобы обнаружить, что кто-то в своей комнате голый? Человек должен осознавать все эти глупости ума. Я не согласен с теорией эволюции Чарльза Дарвина, но к этой теории я испытываю определенное уважение, потому что в историческом плане это может быть не верно, что обезьяна стала человеком, но психологически это абсолютно точно, потому что человеческий ум очень напоминает обезьяну...

Глупый во всех смыслах. Нет никакого смысла копаться глубже в мусоре ума. Это не ваша сущность, это не вы, это просто пыль, которая собиралась вокруг вас на протяжении многих, многих жизней. Это функции ума - он великий открыватель. Старое определение философа говорит, что он - слепой темной ночью, в темном доме, в котором нет света, ищет черного кота, которого там нет. Но это еще не все: он находит его! И он пишет огромные трактаты, тезисы, придумывает системы, логически обосновывает существование черного кота. Будьте осторожны с умом: он слеп. Он никогда ничего не знал, но он великий притворщик. Он притворяется, что ему все известно. Сократ разделял человечество на две категории. Одну категорию он называет "знающие невежды": люди, которые думают, что они знают, а они в основном невежды, - это работа ума. А вторую категорию он называет невежественные знатоки: люди, которые думают: "Мы не знаем". На них, смиренных и наивных, нисходит знание. Таким образом, есть люди, которые притворяются, что знают, - это функция ума, и есть смиренные люди, которые говорят: "Мы не знаем". В их наивности имеется знание, и это работа медитации и сознания.
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

*Благодаря Фрейду, Адлеру, Юнгу и Вильгельму Райху психоаналитики на Западе решают многие проблемы, связанные с разумом человека. Это чувство неудовлетворенности, конфликты, шизофрения, сумасшествие. Не мог бы Ты объяснить роль системы психоанализа в решении человеческих проблем, связанных с разумом, описать ее ограниченность и недостатки, а также сравнить эту систему с твоими техниками медитации?*

Главное, что необходимо понять, — ни одну проблему, связанную с разумом, нельзя решить, пока ты не выйдешь за его пределы. Можно твое состояние привести в норму, можно отложить решение проблемы, можно приглушить ее остроту, но решить ее не получится. Психоанализ может сделать из человека «нормального члена общества», но решить проблему он не в состоянии. А когда решение проблемы откладывается, когда она смещается, возникает новая проблема. Она просто уходит в другое место, но никуда не девается. Рано или поздно произойдет новый приступ, и каждый раз, когда это будет случаться, все сложнее и сложнее будет ее спрятать или отложить решение. Психоанализ — это временное избавление, ведь этот метод не предлагает ничего, что выходило бы за рамки разума. А проблему можно решить лишь тогда, когда тебе удается выйти за его пределы. Если ты не можешь этого сделать, тогда проблема в тебе. И тогда кто будет решать ее? Как ее вообще решать? Проблема — в тебе; это не что-то отдельное от тебя.

Все техники медитации основаны на совершенно иных принципах. Они говорят, что проблемы здесь, вокруг тебя, но это не ты, не твоя личность. Ты можешь подняться над ними; ты можешь взглянуть на них, как наблюдатель смотрит с высокого холма на долину. Такое свидетельствование своего «я» может решить проблему. На самом деле простое осознание проблемы уже наполовину ее решает, ведь если тебе удается видеть проблему отстраненно, беспристрастно за ней наблюдать, когда ты в нее не вовлечен, — тогда ты можешь стоять в сторонке и просто Смотреть. Та ясность, которая возникает во время такого свидетельствования, и приносит тебе решение, дает тебе секретный ключ. А почти все проблемы существуют только из-за того, что нет вот такой ясности, благодаря которой можно было бы их понять.
в
Когда есть правильное понимание проблемы, она решена, ведь проблему порождает неосознающий ум. Ты создаешь проблему, потому что не понимаешь. Так что самое главное — не решить проблему; главное — подняться на более высокий уровень понимания. А когда есть понимание, ясность, то на проблему можно взглянуть беспристрастно, с точки зрения свидетеля; будто это вовсе и не твоя проблема, а чья-то чужая. Проблему можно решить лишь тогда, когда тебе удается создать между тобой и ею некую дистанцию. Такую дистанцию создает медитация, она дает тебе перспективу. Ты поднимаешься над проблемой. Меняется уровень восприятия. В психоанализе ты остаешься на том же уровне. И этот уровень никогда не меняется; ты к нему привязан. Не меняются ни твой уровень осознания, ни твое сознание, ни твоя способность к созерцанию. В медитации ты поднимаешься все выше и выше. На свои проблемы ты можешь взглянуть сверху.

Теперь они где-то там, в долине, а ты поднялся на холм. С этой точки, с этой высоты все проблемы выглядят по-другому. И чем больше дистанция, тем больше растет твоя способность смотреть на них со стороны, как будто они и не твои вовсе. Запомни одно: если проблема не твоя, ты всегда можешь дать хороший совет, как ее разрешить. Если это чья-то чужая проблема, если в беде кто-то другой, у тебя всегда найдется немного мудрости, ты дашь дельный совет. Но, если проблема твоя, то ты просто не знаешь, что делать. Что же произошло? Проблема та же самая, но теперь она касается тебя. Когда эта проблема была чужой, ты был на расстоянии, с которого и смотрел на нее беспристрастно. Любой человек может быть хорошим советчиком для других, но когда дело касается его, то вся его мудрость куда-то девается, потому что исчезает та самая дистанция.


Вот в семье кто-то умирает, и все родственники безутешны: мы можем дать хороший совет. Ты можешь сказать, что душа бессмертна, что ничто в этом мире не умирает, а жизнь вечна. Но когда умирает человек, которого ты любил, который что-то для тебя значил, был тебе близок, то ты рыдаешь и стонешь. У тебя уже не получится сказать себе то же самое — что жизнь вечна и никто никогда не умирает. Все это выглядит несколько странно. Так что помни: когда даешь советы другим, ты можешь выглядеть глупо. Если ты скажешь кому-то, у кого умер близкий человек, что жизнь вечна, он подумает, что ты идиот. Ты несешь чушь. Он знает, каково это, когда теряешь любимого человека. Тут не поможет никакая философия. И он знает, почему ты все это говоришь — потому что эта проблема тебя не касается. Ты можешь себе позволить быть мудрым, а он — нет. Благодаря медитации ты поднимаешься над своим обычным существованием. Внутри тебя рождается новое состояние, точка, с которой ты можешь взглянуть на все происходящее новым взглядом. Появляется дистанция. Проблемы никуда не деваются, но теперь они очень далеко, как будто все это происходит не с тобой. Теперь ты сам можешь давать себе советы, но они уже не нужны. Сама дистанция сделает тебя мудрым. Вся техника медитации заключается в создании дистанции между проблемами и тобой. Вот сейчас ты настолько запутался в своих проблемах, что не в состоянии думать, размышлять, ты не можешь выйти за рамки проблем, не можешь взглянуть на них со стороны.

Психоанализ помогает только видоизменить ситуацию. Это не трансформация; в этом заключается одна проблема. А вторая состоит в том, что психоанализ делает тебя зависимым. Тебе нужен эксперт, который сделает все. На это уйдет три, четыре года, а если проблема серьезная — то и все пять лет. Ты просто попадешь в зависимость, и ты не развиваешься. Скорее наоборот, ты будешь становиться все более и более зависимым. Каждый день — ну, или два-три раза в неделю — ты будешь испытывать потребность в этом психоаналитике. Если ты пропустишь прием, тебе будет не по себе. Если ты перестанешь ходить к психоаналитику, то будешь чувствовать себя потерянным. Это становится похожим на алкогольную зависимость. Ты впадаешь в зависимость от кого-то, кто является специалистом. Ты можешь рассказать этому человеку о своей проблеме, и он решит ее. Вы все обсудите, найдете причины проблемы в твоем подсознании. Но сделает это другой человек; решит проблему кто-то другой. Помни, если проблема решена не тобой, это решение не добавит тебе зрелости. Если проблему решил другой человек, то это решение может добавить зрелости ему, но не тебе. Ты можешь стать еще более незрелым; и потом, когда у тебя будут возникать новые проблемы, тебе понадобится совет специалиста, профессионала. Правда, я не думаю, что сами психоаналитики как-то развиваются благодаря решению твоих проблем, поскольку они ходят за психоанализом к другим психоаналитикам. У них свои собственные проблемы. Они решают твои проблемы и не могут решить своих. Здесь опять вопрос дистанции.

Каждый психоаналитик ходит к другому со своими проблемами. Это как в медицине. Если врач заболевает, он не может поставить диагноз самому себе. Это все так близко, что ему страшно, лучше он пойдет к другому врачу. Если ты хирург, ты же не можешь сам себя оперировать, или можешь? Нет дистанции. Очень сложно оперировать самого себя. А когда заболеет твоя жена и ей понадобится серьезная операция — это тоже будет тяжело, ты не сможешь ее оперировать: у тебя будут дрожать руки. Она для тебя близкий человек, и тебе будет страшно: ты не сможешь быть хорошим хирургом. Придется позвать другого хирурга, чтобы он прооперировал твою жену. Что же происходит? Ты хирург и провел уже много операций. Но оперировать своего ребенка или жену ты не сможешь, дистанция недостаточна — ее почти нет, а без нее ты не можешь быть беспристрастным. Поэтому психоаналитик может помочь другим, но, когда он сам оказывается в беде, ему нужны советы постороннего, нужно, чтобы другой специалист провел психоанализ. И как же это странно, когда даже такой человек, как Вильгельм Райх, в конце концов сошел с ума. Невозможно себе представить, чтобы Гаутама Будда сошел с ума, а ты можешь это представить?
Если бы Будда мог сойти с ума, то из этих страданий нет никакого выхода. Просто невероятно, чтобы Будда сошел с ума. Посмотри на жизнь Зигмунда Фрейда. Он отец и основатель психоанализа; он очень глубоко проник в суть проблем. Но в том, что касается его самого, ни одна проблема решена не была. Ни одна! Страх был для него такой же проблемой, как и для любого другого человека. Он был полон страхов и переживаний. У него случались такие приступы гнева, что он мог потерять сознание. Этот человек так много знал о человеческом разуме, но, когда дело касалось его самого, похоже, что все эти знания были абсолютно бесполезны.

Юнг тоже, когда переживал глубокую тревогу, терял сознание; у него были припадки. В чем же заключается проблема? Опять в наличии дистанции. Они размышляли над проблемами, но их сознание не расширилось. Мыслили они рассудочно, логично, въедливо, пришли к некоторым умозаключениям. И, наверное, в чем-то были правы, но суть не в этом. Их сознание не расширилось, они не переступили пределы. А без этого проблему ты решить не сможешь; ее можно только видоизменить. В последние дни своей жизни Фрейд говорил, что человек неизлечим. Правда, человек способен приспосабливаться, но это самое большее, на что мы можем рассчитывать; другой надежды нет. И это все! Фрейд говорит, что человек не может быть счастлив. Мы можем сделать его не таким несчастным, но не более того. Вот так.

Ну и какое же решение может прийти при таком подходе? И это после сорока лет работы с людьми! Он делает вывод, что человеку помочь нельзя, что страдание заложено в самой нашей природе и мы обречены страдать...
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

.......*А приверженцы медитации говорят, что это не человек неизлечим; это наше крохотное сознание создает проблемы. Пусть сознание растет, расширяется, и проблемы станут уменьшаться. Существует взаимосвязь: если уровень сознания минимален, то проблемы бесчисленны; если сознание находится на наивысшем уровне, проблем почти нет. Когда сознание становится абсолютным, проблемы попросту исчезают, подобно капелькам росы в лучах восходящего солнца. При абсолютном сознании проблем не бывает, они просто не могут появиться. Самое большее, на что способен психоанализ: он может залечить старую проблему, но на ее месте будут возникать новые; и ему не удастся их предотвратить. Медитация идет в самые глубины. Она настолько изменит тебя, что проблемы просто не могут появиться. Психоанализ занимается проблемами. Медитация обращена непосредственно к тебе, ее совершенно не интересуют проблемы. Вот почему величайшие психологи Востока — Будда, Махавира или Лао-цзы — не говорят о проблемах. Поэтому западная психологическая школа думает, что психология — новое явление. Но это не так!*

 Только в первой половине XX века Фрейд смог научно доказать существование такого явления, как бессознательное. Будда говорил о нем двадцать пять веков назад. Но Будда никогда не занимался решением проблем, поскольку, как он говорил, проблемы бесконечны. Если начать заниматься каждой проблемой, то тебе никогда их не разрешить. Займись человеком, забудь о проблемах. Занимайся самой личностью и помоги ей вырасти. Когда она вырастет, когда ее сознание расширится, проблемы постепенно уйдут; тебе не нужно будет заботиться о них. К примеру, человек страдает шизофренией, его личность разделена, расколота. Психоанализ будет заниматься этим расколом, он будет пытаться поставить его под контроль, попытается изменить человека так, чтобы он был дееспособен, чтобы мог мирно существовать в обществе.

 Психоанализ будет заниматься проблемой, шизофренией. Если же этот человек придет к Будде, то Будда не будет рассуждать о шизофрении. Он скажет: «Медитируй, чтобы твоя внутренняя сущность воссоединилась. Когда это случится, раскол на ее краях исчезнет». Раскол есть, но это не причина, это следствие. Где-то глубоко внутри ты чувствуешь двойственность, и она создала этот внешний раскол. Ты можешь зацементировать раскол, но внутренняя разделенность останется. Тогда раскол появится в другом месте. Твой цемент даст трещину; и где-то снова появится разделение. Поэтому, когда ты излечиваешь одну психологическую проблему, тотчас возникает другая; ты лечишь ее, но появляется третья. Это совсем неплохо с точки зрения профессионалов, они ведь с этого живут. Но толку от этого — никакого. Нужно будет выйти за рамки психоанализа, и пока мы не придем к методикам роста сознания, внутреннего развития человека, расширения сознания, никакой психоанализ не поможет.

И в наше время это уже происходит; психоанализ устарел. Самые выдающиеся умы на Западе размышляют о том, как расширить сознание, а не как решить проблемы, о том, как пробудить в людях внимательность и осознание. Теперь время пришло; семена взошли. Нужно помнить самое главное. Я не занимаюсь твоими проблемами. Их миллионы, и совершенно бесполезно пытаться их решить, поскольку создаешь проблемы ты сам и тебя это решение не затронет. Я решаю одну проблему, а ты сотворишь еще десять. За тобой не успеешь, ведь создатель всех проблем остается в тени. И чем дальше я буду их решать, тем больше моей энергии будет потрачено попусту. Я просто откладываю твои проблемы в сторону и занимаюсь тобой. Нужно изменить творца. И как только мы изменим создателя проблем, исчезнут и поверхностные проблемы. Теперь никто с ними не носится, никто не помогает их создавать, никто ими не наслаждается.

Тебе может показаться странным слово «наслаждаться», но хорошо запомни, что ты наслаждаешься своими проблемами; вот поэтому-то и создаешь их. Есть много причин, почему ты ими наслаждаешься. Все человечество больно. На то есть серьезные причины и основания, о чем мы еще будем говорить. Когда болеет ребенок, он получает внимание, когда же он здоров, до него никому нет никакого дела. Когда ребенок болен, родители любят его — или по крайней мере делают вид, что любят. А когда с ребенком все в порядке, о нем заботятся мало. Никому и в голову не придет поцеловать его или обнять. Ребенок все это понимает. Любовь — это основная потребность, а внимание — главная пища. Для ребенка внимание даже более необходимо, чем молоко. Без внимания внутри у него что-то умирает. Ты, наверное, слышал об исследованиях в лабораториях, где проводились эксперименты с растениями. Даже растения растут быстрее, если уделять им внимание, если с любовью смотреть на них. Для эксперимента взяли два растения. Одному растению уделяли внимание, за ним ухаживали с любовью и улыбкой.

 А другому растению не уделяли никакого внимания. Все остальное у них было — вода, удобрения, свет; все это растения получали поровну — все, кроме внимания. Второе растение было внимания лишено, когда проходили рядом, на него даже не смотрели. Ученые заметили, что одно растение быстрее растет, цветы у него больше, а рост второго растения замедлен и цветет оно мелкими цветками. Внимание — это энергия. Когда кто-то смотрит на тебя с любовью, он дает тебе пищу — и очень тонкого плана. Итак, каждому ребенку необходимо внимание, а получает он его, только когда болен, когда есть какая-то проблема. Поэтому, если ребенок хочет получить внимание, он создает проблему, он становится творцом проблем. Любовь — это главная потребность. Твое тело растет благодаря пище, а душа растет в лучах любви. Но получить любовь ты можешь, только когда болен, когда у тебя проблемы; иначе никто тебе никакой любви не даст. Ребенок усваивает этот урок и начинает создавать проблемы. Когда человек болен или у него какие-то проблемы, он получает внимание. Наверное, ты это тоже замечал. У тебя дома дети тихо и спокойно играют. Если приходят гости, они начинают шуметь. Это потому, что твое внимание переходит к гостям и детям очень хочется получить его обратно. Им нужно, чтобы на них смотрели все: и ты, и твои гости. Они что-нибудь натворят, сделают какую-нибудь шкоду. Это все неосознанно, но потом такое поведение становится стереотипом. И когда ты вырастаешь, ты продолжаешь поступать точно так же.

Психоаналитик уделяет тебе внимание, потому что работа у него такая.

Целый час он внимательно на тебя смотрит. Он выслушает все, что ты скажешь. Любую ерунду он будет слушать так, будто внимает чтению Святого Писания. Для того чтобы вытащить все, что сидит у тебя в голове, он будет убеждать тебя говорить еще и еще, рассказать обо всем, что имеет и не имеет отношения к делу. И тебе станет так хорошо

 Пока не изменится твоя глубинная сущность, решить проблемы не получится. В тебе заложен бесконечный потенциал сотворения своей новой личности. Медитация — это попытка, во-первых, сделать тебя независимым, а во-вторых, изменить вид и качество твоего сознания. С новым качеством сознания старые проблемы существовать не могут, они просто исчезают. Ты был маленьким ребенком; у тебя были одни проблемы. Когда ты стал старше, они просто исчезли. Куда они делись? Ты никогда их не решал, их просто не стало.


Ты даже не сможешь вспомнить, какие же проблемы были у тебя в детстве. Ты вырос, и проблемы ушли сами собой. Потом ты стал постарше, у тебя появились другие проблемы; когда ты постареешь, их уже не будет. Это не значит, что ты сможешь решить их, на это не способен никто, из них можно только вырасти. Когда ты станешь старше, ты будешь смеяться над проблемами, которые у тебя были раньше. А они были такие острые, такие серьезные, что ты много раз подумывал, не совершить ли тебе самоубийство. А теперь, когда ты вырос, тебе просто смешно. А куда делись все эти проблемы? Ты их решил? Нет, ты просто вырос. Эти проблемы существовали лишь на определенном этапе развития. Точно так же бывает, когда растет твое сознание. Тогда проблемы тоже исчезают. Наступает момент, когда твой уровень осознания настолько высок, что проблемы просто не появляются. Медитация — это не анализ. Медитация — это рост. Она не имеет отношения к проблемам — она занимается сутью человека.
Ошо

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Freemann

Стечением времени просветленных людей становится все меньше, поэтому маловероятно, что на своем пути ты встретишь пробужденного человека. Но только пробужденный человек может тебя растолкать, заставить тебя очнуться от спячки и раскрыть глаза на твои поступки это не жизнь, это медленное угасание, которое завершится к семидесяти, семидесяти пяти годам… Ты умираешь каждый день, каждое мгновение. Подавляющее большинство населения мира обречено на медленную смерть. Лишь немногие пробужденные могут оказаться на гребне гигантской волны жизни…



   - *Умирают гады и хорошие люди, Умирают больные и доктора. Умирают кошки, умирают мышки. Умирают все...*   (агата кристи)


 Ваша смерть рождается с вами; сейчас вы не можете убежать от нее. Вы спрятали ее в себе – начинайте осознавать ее. Момент, когда вы становитесь осознаны, что вы идете к смерти, что смерть неизбежна, ваш ум тотально начнет смотреть в другом направлении. Еда – это основная потребность тела, но не существа, потому что даже если вы получите питание, смерть произойдет. Еда не защитит вас от смерти, еда может только отсрочить. Еда может помочь отсрочить. Если вы получите хорошее жилище, хороший дом, это не защитит вас от смерти: это только поможет вам умереть удобно, комфортно. И смерть, комфортная или не комфортная, все равно смерть.

В жизни вы можете быть бедным или богатым, но перед смертью все равны. Величайший коммунизм – это смерть. Как бы вы ни жили, не имеет значение; умирают все. В жизни равенство невозможно; в смерти невозможно неравенство . Начните это осознавать, созерцать. Смерть важнее жизни. Жизнь – это нечто тривиальное, поверхностное, смерть глубже. Через смерть вы идете к реальной жизни, а через жизнь вы только достигаете смерти и ничего больше.

Что бы мы ни говорили и не подразумевали под жизнью, она — это всего лишь путешествие к смерти. Если вы сможете понять, что вся ваша жизнь — это только путешествие и ничего больше, тогда вас меньше интересовала бы жизнь и больше бы интересовала смерть. И когда кто-то начинает интересоваться больше смертью, он сможет идти очень далеко в глубины жизни, иначе он будет продолжать оставаться на поверхности.

Но мы не интересуемся смертью вообще; напротив, мы избегаем факты, мы продолжаем избегать факты. Смерть здесь, в любой момент мы можем умереть. Смерть не что-то далекое, это здесь и сейчас: мы умираем. Но в тоже время умирая, мы продолжаем интересоваться жизнью. Этот интерес к жизни, этот повышенные к ней интерес, есть избегание, есть страх. Смерть там, глубоко внутри – прорастает. Измените акцент, поверните ваше внимание. Если вас стала интересовать смерть, впервые жизнь по-настоящему проявит себя, потому что момент, когда вы воспринимаете смерть спокойно, вы поймете жизнь, что невозможно умереть. В момент, когда вы признаете смерть, вы узнаете, что жизнь вечна

Смерть – это дверь с поверхности жизни, так называемой жизни, обыденной. Это дверь. Если вы пройдете через дверь, вы достигните другой жизни – более глубокой, вечной, без смерти, бессмертной. Итак, из так называемой жизни, которая на самом деле ни что иное, как умирание, человек должен пройти через дверь смерти; только затем человек достигнет жизни, которая является действительно экзистенциальной и живой, и не несущей смерть...

Смерть находится на службе у жизни. Жизнь бесконечна. Но в бессознательном состоянии человек совершает такие поступки, которые он потом не в состоянии объяснить. Ты продолжаешь движение, потому что двигаются все, но не знаешь, куда ты идешь и зачем. Ты продолжаешь жить, потому что все кругом живут, но твоя жизнь бессознательна. Только осознающий человек не поддается эксплуатации. Только осознающий человек по-настоящему живет, только такой человек умирает тихо, в полном покое, с улыбкой на губах. Для того, кто умирает с улыбкой на губах, смерти не существует, ибо глубоко внутри он осознает, что это лишь смерть физического тела. Жизнь всегда была и всегда будет...  (из книги - "Смерть -величайший обман")

----------


## Freemann

Я всегда испытывал потребность в маленьком вознаграждении в конце дня: несколько кружек пива, сигареты или наркотики. Ничто из этого мне больше не приносит удовлетворения, и все же стремление к какой-то форме получения удовлетворения остается. Что такое стремление и что его удовлетворит?

Н*ичто его не удовлетворит. Следует понять тонкий механизм желания. Желание действует следующим образом: желание ставит условия вашему счастью. «Я буду счастливым, если я получу эту машину, эту женщину, этот дом». Исполнение желаний снимает условия, препятствующие вашему счастью. Вы испытываете облегчение и отлично себя чувствуете. По сути дела, все, что вы сделали, —это устранили ненужные препятствия к своему счастью, но уже вскоре вы начнете думать: «*Если я опять смогу создать такое препятствие, а затем снова его полностью устранить, и я снова испытаю такое же облегчение, которое испытал в прошлый раз, и снова буду себя прекрасно чувствовать». И, таким образом, желания, даже если мы их исполняем, приводят опять и опять к возникновению новых желаний.

Вы следите за мыслью? Сначала вы ставите условие. Вы говорите: «Пока я не получу эту женщину, я не буду счастливым. Я могу быть счастливым только с этой женщиной». И вы начинаете стремиться к этой женщине. И чем это труднее, тем больше ваш восторг, тем больше вы возбуждены.

Чем это труднее, тем в большей степени вы ощущаете вызов. Чем это труднее, тем в большей степени вы делаете ставкой все свое существо, вы готовы играть. И конечно, возникает больше надежд и больше желания обладать этой женщиной. Это так трудно, это так нелегко. Должно быть, это что-то великолепное, вот почему это так трудно, вот почему это так нелегко. Вы преследуете эту женщину, преследуете, преследуете и наконец получаете ее. В тот день, когда вы добьетесь этой женщины, будет снято условие: «Если я получу эту женщину, то буду счастлив» — сначала вы поставили это условие. Теперь вы получили женщину, вы чувствуете облегчение. Больше не нужно никого преследовать, вы достигли цели, результат у вас в руках, вы чувствуете себя хорошо — хорошо из-за облегчения.

Однажды я увидел, как мулла Насреддин идет, ругаясь и испытывая сильную боль. Я спросил его: «В чем дело? Болит ли твой живот, или у тебя головная боль, или что-нибудь еще? В чем дело? Ты выглядишь, как будто тебе очень больно».

Он ответил: «Ничего страшного. Туфли, которые я ношу, слишком малы».

«Но тогда почему ты их носишь?» Он ответил: «Это единственное облегчение, которое я испытываю в конце дня. Это моя единственная радость, поэтому я не могу выбросить эти туфли. Они на один размер меньше, и это настоящий ад, но вечером это дарит мне рай. Когда я прихожу домой, я снимаю туфли, падаю на софу и говорю, что пришел. Это так замечательно».

Вот что они делают. Вы создаете боль, вы создаете страдания, преследования, возбуждение, а затем в один прекрасный день вы приходите домой, снимаете туфли и говорите: «Великолепно, это великолепно. Я пришел!» Но сколько это может длиться? Облегчение длится только несколько мгновений. А затем у вас опять появится желание.

Теперь эта женщина совершенно бесполезна, потому что вы ее получили. Вы не можете опять поставить условие. Вы не можете опять сказать: «Если я получу эту женщину, то буду счастлив». Потому что вы уже с ней. Теперь вы начинаете присматривать женщину кого-то другого. «Если я получу эту женщину...» Теперь вы уже выучили этот трюк, сначала вы ставите условие, при котором вы будете счастливы, потом вы отчаянно добиваетесь исполнения условия, а затем приходит облегчение. Теперь это бесполезно.

Понимающий человек поймет, что нет никакой необходимости ставить условия. Вы можете быть счастливы без всяких условий. Зачем ходить в туфлях, которые вам малы, и страдать только для того, чтобы в конце испытывать облегчение? Почему не испытывать облегчение все время? Но потом вы не будете его чувствовать — проблема только в этом. Чтобы чувствовать, нужен контраст. Вы будете счастливы, но этого не почувствуете. И вот определение по-настоящему счастливого человека: по-настоящему счастливый человек — это тот человек, который ничего не знает о счастье, который никогда и не слыхивал о нем, который так счастлив, который так счастлив без всяких условий, как же он может знать, что он счастлив? Только несчастные люди говорят: «Я счастлив, все идет прекрасно». Это несчастные люди. Счастливый человек ничего не знает о счастье. Оно просто есть, оно есть всегда. Это как дыхание.

Вы не чувствуете себя очень счастливым, когда это касается дыхания. Тогда сделайте вот это: зажмите нос. Сделайте несколько йогических упражнений и задерживайте дыхание внутри, продолжайте и продолжайте задерживать. Потом вам становится больно. А вы продолжайте задерживать. Будьте настоящим учеником йоги — продолжайте задерживать. А затем оно вырвется, и вы почувствуете, и будет такая большая радость. Но это же глупо, однако это то, что все делают. Вот почему вечером вы ждете результата.

Счастье здесь и сейчас, ему не нужны никакие условия. Счастье естественно. Поймите это. Не ставьте условия своему счастью. Оставайтесь счастливыми вообще без всяких на то причин. Нет никаких причин искать причину, чтобы быть счастливым. Просто будьте счастливы.. ......Если вы не можете быть счастливы, то не ставьте себе невозможные условия, чтобы это не было трудно. Мулла прав — такая маленькая вещь. Я понимаю. Он намного умнее, чем вы думаете. Такая маленькая затея — носить туфли на размер меньше — такая маленькая затея, никто не может вам помешать это делать, и к вечеру вы счастливы. Просто небольшие затеи, придумывайте небольшие затеи и будьте такими счастливыми, как вам заблагорассудится.

И как вы понимаете, нет никакой необходимости ставить условия. Просто поймите, в чем тут дело — эти условия не создают счастья, они просто приносят облегчение. Но облегчение не может быть постоянным, никакое облегчение никогда не может быть постоянным. Оно длится только несколько мгновений.

Разве вы не замечали это много раз? Вы хотели купить новую машину, и вот она возле вашего крыльца, и вы стоите там очень, очень счастливый. Сколько это продлится? Завтра она уже станет старой машиной, ей будет один день. Через два дня ей будет два дня, и все соседи уже видели ее и оценили по достоинству, и, конечно, теперь уже никто о ней не говорит. Вот почему компании, которые производят машины, должны каждый год выпускать новые модели — для того, чтобы вы могли иметь новые условия.

Люди продолжают жаждать вещей просто для того, чтобы получить облегчение, и облегчение их ждет. Вы слышали рассказ?

Нищий сидел под деревом, а у богача поломалась машина.

Водитель принялся ее чинить, и богач вышел из нее. Нищий наслаждался отдыхом под деревом. Было ветрено, солнечно и красиво, и богач подошел и сел рядом с нищим и спросил:

«Почему ты не работаешь?»

Нищий ответил: «Для чего?»

Богач почувствовал некоторое раздражение и сказал: «Когда у тебя есть деньги, у тебя может быть большой счет в банке».

Но нищий снова спросил: «Для чего?»

Богач почувствовал еще большее раздражение. Он сказал: «Для чего? Тогда в старости ты сможешь отойти от дел и отдыхать».

«Но, — сказал нищий, — я отдыхаю сейчас! Зачем дожидаться старости? И заниматься всей этой чепухой — зарабатывать деньги, класть деньги в банк и в конце отдыхать. И разве ты не видишь? Я уже отдыхаю. Для чего же ждать?»

Зачем дожидаться вечера? И зачем дожидаться пива? Почему бы не напиться воды и не наслаждаться ею, пока ее пьешь?

Вы же слышали рассказ про то, как Иисус превратил воду в вино? Христиане этот рассказ не поняли. Они думают, что он на самом деле превратил ее в вино. Это не правда. Он, должно быть, научил своих учеников тому секрету, которому я учу вас. Он, должно быть, сказал им: «Пейте ее так радостно, чтобы вода становилась вином».

Мы можем пить воду так радостно, что она будет почти опьянять нас. Попытайтесь! Вы можете опьянеть от простой воды. Это зависит от вас. Это не зависит от пива пли вина. И если вы не погашаете этого, спросите гипнотизера — он знает. Если загипнотизированному человеку дать воды и сказать, что это вино, он опьянеет — от воды.

Теперь врачи знают о плацебо, и результаты иногда их весьма озадачивают. В одной больнице проводили эксперименты. Группе из двадцати пациентов, больных одной и той же болезнью, дали лекарство, а другой группе пациентов, больных той же болезнью, дали просто воду — просто чтобы посмотреть, как будет действовать вода. Ни врачи, ни пациенты не знали, где вода, а где лекарство, потому что если врач знает, то его поведение изменится. Давая воду, он не будет давать ее так уж серьезно, и это может вызвать у пациента подозрения. Так что ни доктор, ни пациент не знали. Информация хранилась под замком.

И чудо заключалось в том, что вода помогла тому же числу пациентов, что и лекарство. Из обеих групп на второй неделе выздоровели по семнадцать пациентов. Но самым чудесным было то, что те, кто принимали воду, оставались здоровыми дольше, чем те, кто принимали лекарство. Люди, которые принимали настоящее лекарство, уже через несколько недель начали возвращаться.

Что случилось? Почему так помогла вода? Суть в том, что помогает медицина, а не лекарство. И потому, что вода — это чистая вода, она не может повредить, лекарство может повредить. Вот почему люди, которым давали настоящее лекарство, начали возвращаться. Они начали придумывать какие-то новые желания, какие-то новые болезни, какие-то новые проблемы, потому что не бывает лекарств, которые тем или иным образом не воздействуют на ваш организм. И организм будет реагировать по-своему. Вода не вызовет никакой реакции, это чистый гипноз.

Вы можете пить воду с таким энтузиазмом, с такой молитвой, что она станет вином. Вы видите, как последователи дзэн-буддизма пьют чай с такими церемониями и ритуалом, с таким осознанием. Тогда даже чай становится чем-то феноменальным. Обыкновенный чай преображается. Обыкновенные поступки преображаются — утренняя прогулка может быть опьяняющей. И если утренняя прогулка не пьянит, то с вами что-то не в порядке. Рассматривание розы может быть опьяняющим. И если оно не может опьянить вас, тогда уже ничто не может вас опьянить. Глаза ребенка могут быть опьяняющими.

Учитесь, как переживать радостное мгновение. Не ждите результатов, их нет. Жизнь не идет куда-то, у нее нет целей. Жизнь не является средством для достижения какой-либо цели. Просто жизнь — это здесь и сейчас. Переживайте ее. Переживайте ее полностью, переживайте ее осознанно, и вы будете удовлетворены.

Удовлетворенность нельзя откладывать, иначе вы никогда не будете удовлетворены. Удовлетворенность должна быть достигнута теперь — теперь или никогда.
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

*И задавай вопросы! Оспаривай, подвергай сомнению - подвергай сомнению всех будд, подвергай сомнению меня, потому что, если есть истина, истина не побоится твоих вопросов. Если будды истинны, они истинны; тебе не нужно в них верить. Продолжай в них сомневаться... Если ты сомневаешься и продолжаешь сомневаться до самого конца, до самого логического конца, рано или поздно ты наткнешься на истину*… ©Ошо

Сомневаться значит блуждать ощупью в темноте, но дверь существует. Если Будда мог выйти в дверь, если Иисус мог до нее добраться, если я мог до нее добраться, почему не можешь ты? Каждый способен найти дверь - но ты боишься искать ощупью, поэтому ты сидишь в темном углу и веришь в кого-то, кто нашел дверь. Ты не видел этого кого-то, ты слышал о нем от других, и так далее, так далее.
Будда не говорил людям: "Верьте в меня". Поэтому его учение исчезло из Индии - люди хотят верить. Люди не хотят истины, они хотят верования.

Верование дешево, истина опасна, тяжела, трудна - человек должен за нее заплатить. Человек должен искать и исследовать, и нет гарантии, что она найдется, нет гарантии, что вообще есть какая-то истина. Ее может вообще не существовать.

Люди хотят верования - а Будда сказал, его последним посланием людям было: - "Будь светом самому себе". Его ученики плакали, десять тысяч садху окружали его... конечно, они были грустны, и падали слезы; их мастер уходил. И Будда им сказал:

- Не плачьте. Почему вы плачете? Один из его учеников, Ананда, ответил:

- Потому что ты покидаешь нас, потому что ты был нашей единственной надеждой, потому что мы надеялись, и надеялись так долго, что через тебя достигнем истины.

И тогда в ответ Ананде Будда сказал:

- Не волнуйся об этом. Я не могу дать тебе истины; никто другой не может тебе ее дать, она непередаваема. Но ты можешь достичь ее сам. Будь светом самому себе.

*
Мой подход такой же. Вам не нужно в меня верить. Я не хочу здесь верующих, я хочу искателей,* а искатель - это совершенно другое явление. Верующий - не искатель. Верующий не хочет искать, и именно поэтому верит. Верующий хочет избежать поиска, именно поэтому он верит. Верующий хочет быть избавленным, спасенным, ему нужен спаситель. Он всегда находится в поиске мессии - кого-то, кто может есть за него, жевать за него, переваривать за него. Но если я ем, это не утолит вашего голода. Никто не может вас спасти, кроме вас самих.

Иисус говорит: «Приходи, следуй за Мною». Это говорит не только Иисус, это говорит и Кришна. Все старые религии мира основываются на этом заявлении. Но это заявление — психологическая эксплуатация человека.
Я не могу сказать: «Приходи и следуй за мной».
Прежде всего, те, кто сказал это, искалечили человечество, сделали человечество беспомощным.

Они, конечно, удовлетворили определенную человеческую потребность. Люди не хотят быть самими собой. У них не хватает мужества прокладывать свой собственный путь, идти и прокладывать. Они хотят, чтобы их вели.
Но они не знают, что если человека вести, то медленно, медленно, даже если у него и есть глаза, он будет терять их. Он будет смотреть глазами Иисуса, Кришны, Мухаммеда. Свои глаза будут не нужны ему; на самом деле, глаза будут лишь причинять ему беспокойство.
Ведущий хочет, чтобы вы отдали ему свои глаза и смотрели его глазами; отдали ему свои ноги и шли его ногами; не верили в себя, но верили в него.
С моей точки зрения, это преступление; это калечит, парализует, разрушает вас. И это можно наблюдать по всему миру.

Все человечество разрушается такими заявлениями и такими людьми.
*
Я говорю вам: «Придите, и я поделюсь с вами», — но я не говорю: «Следуйте за мной». Кто я такой, чтобы вы следовали за мной?*
И вам нужно также понимать, что каждый индивидуум настолько уникален, что если вы начнете следовать за кем-нибудь, то вы автоматически будете имитировать. Вы потеряете свою индивидуальность. Вы начнете превращаться в обманщика, лицемера. Вы не будете собой, вы будете кем-то другим. Вы начнете расщепляться.

*Мне здесь нужны искатели, исследователи, не верующие*. Верующие - самые посредственные люди в мире, люди самого низкого в мире разума. Поэтому забудьте о веровании; вы создаете для себя трудности. Начните верить в меня, и появится неверие - обязательно появится, потому что я здесь не для того, чтобы соответствовать вашим ожиданиям.
*
Думайте, ищите и смотрите, и если в результате ва¬шего собственного переживания вы почувствуете, что в моих словах есть некоторая истина,* если благодаря вашему собственному поиску, благодаря тому, что вы заглянули в окошко собственного ума, вы почувствуете, что в этом есть некоторая истина, то тогда эта истина станет вашей собственной. Тогда она не будет оставаться только моей. Тогда это будет не мое понимание — оно станет вашим собственным пониманием. Тогда все, что вы будете делать в своей жизни, будет вести вас к мудро¬сти и пробуждению. Делая что-то, исходя из веры, вы по-грркаетесь в еще большую темноту и бессознательность. Полезно тщательно обдумать также и этот пункт…
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

Духовный поиск - это всегда толчок к чему-то, что глубоко внутри вас, проблеск чего вы различили. Сначала что-то должно с вами случиться, как-то луч должен зайти в вас... касание, ветерок... что-то должно прийти к вам, чтобы начался поиск.Может быть, в любви, может быть, вмузыке, может быть, в природе, может быть, в дружбе - это может случиться в любом единении, в любом сопричастии. С вами случилось что-то, ставшее источником блаженства, а сейчас это лишь воспоминание, лишь память.Вы не интерпретировали это, вашему сознанию это неведомо.

Это может быть памятью о сатори в детстве, которая хранится глубоко в бессознательном. Это может быть блаженным мгновением сатори в чреве вашей матери - памятью о блаженном бытии без забот, без напряжений, в совершенно расслабленном состоянии ума. То, что толкает вас, может быть глубоким, неосознанным чувством, чувством, неведомым вашему сознанию.

*Психологи согласны в том, что вся идея духовных исканий происходит от блаженства, переживаемого в чреве матери. Это так блаженно, так темно, там нет ни единого луча напряжения, но темнота есть полное расслабление. Там нет забот, ничего не нужно делать. Вам не нужно даже дышать, ваша мать дышит за вас. Вы существуете точно так, как описывают ваше существование после достижения мокши. Все просто есть... и быть - это блаженство.* Ничего не нужно делать, чтобы достичь этого состояния, оно просто есть.Так что, может, внутри вас есть глубокое неосознанное семя, знающее, что такое полное расслабление.

Это может быть каким-нибудь детским переживанием эстетического блаженства, детским сатори. В каждом детстве есть сатори, каждое детство полно сатори, но мы утратили его. Рай утрачен, и Адам выброшен из рая. Но воспоминание осталось, неведомое воспоминание, толкающее вас на поиск...

ВОПРОС: Какая необходима подготовка, чтобы пережить сатори?

ОТВЕТ: Сатори оказывается возможным для огромного множества людей, потому что иногда для него не нужно никакой подготовки. Иногда оно приходит случайно. Создается ситуация, но вы об этом не знаете. Есть так много людей, познавших сатори. Они, может быть, не знали, что это сатори, они могли не называть это сатори, но они познали его. Великая, бушующая любовь может вызвать сатори. Сатори возможно даже через химические препараты. Оно может быть вызвано москалином, ЛСД, марихуаной, потому что благодаря химическим изменениям ум может раскрыться настолько, что возникает проблеск. В конце концов, у всех есть химическое тело - ум и тело есть химические соединения - так что этот проблеск возможен через химию.

Иногда вас может так поразить неожиданная опасность, что становится возможным проблеск..., иногда сильный шок может так втолкнуть вас в данный момент, что возникает этот проблеск. И для тех, у кого есть эстетическая чувствительность, у кого поэтическое сердце, чье отношение к реальности основано на чувстве (а не на интеллекте), возможен этот проблеск. Для развитой логичной интеллектуальной личности такой проблеск возможен. Иногда он может случиться с интеллектуальным человеком, но только через какое-то сконцентрированное интеллектуальное напряжение, когда вдруг это напряжение пропадает. Так случилось с Архимедом. Он был в состоянии сатори, когда, выскочив из ванны на улицу, голый, стал кричать: "Эврика, я нашел!" Это было неожиданным освобождением от постоянного напряжения, в котором он находился, раздумывая над своей задачей. Он решил задачу, и напряжение, вызванное задачей, вдруг полностью исчезло. Он голый выбежал на улицу и кричал: "Эврика, я нашел!"

Интеллектуального человека, если вдруг решена великая задача, заполнявшая его ум и приведшая его к пределу "интеллектуального напряжения", это может привести к сатори. Но для эстетического ума это легче.

ВОПРОС: Вы имеете в виду, что даже интеллектуальное напряжение может быть способом достижения сатори?

ОТВЕТ: Может быть, может и не быть. Если вы будете интеллектуально напряжены в течение этой беседы, и напряжение не достигнет предела, оно будет помехой. Но если ваше напряжение достигнет полноты, предела, и вдруг вы что-то поймете, - это понимание станет освобождением, и может случиться сатори. Или же, если эта беседа совершенно свободна, если мы просто болтаем - совершенно ненапряженно, совершенно несерьезно - даже эта беседа может быть эстетическим переживанием. Эстетичны не только цветы, эстетичными могут быть даже слова. Не только деревья эстетичны, человеческие существа тоже могут быть эстетичными.

Сатори становится возможным не только тогда, когда вы наблюдаете за проплывающими облаками. Оно возможно даже тогда, когда вы участвуете в беседе. Но необходимо участие: либо совершенно расслабленное, либо напряженное участие. Вы можете быть либо расслаблены с самого начала, либо расслабление приходит, когда ваше напряжение достигло предела и затем высвобождено... Когда происходит либо одно, либо другое, тогда даже разговор, беседа могут стать источником сатори. Источником сатори может стать все, что угодно: это зависит от вас. Это никогда не зависит ни от чего другого. Вы просто идете по улице, смеется ребенок... и может случиться сатори. Есть хокку, повествующее о чем-то вроде этого: монах переходит улицу, а из стены выглядывает самый обычный цветок, очень обычный цветок, такой, который видишь каждый день, который есть повсюду. Он глянул на цветок. Он впервые по-настоящему глядел на этот цветок, потому что он так обычен, так неприметен. Его всегда где-нибудь увидишь, поэтому он никогда раньше не давал себе труда посмотреть на него по-настоящему. Он глядит на него... и вот сатори.

На обычный цветок никогда не смотрят. Он так обыкновенен, что вы забываете о нем. Так что монах на самом деле никогда не видел этого цветка раньше. Впервые в жизни он увидел его, и это потрясло его. Эта первая встреча с цветком, с этим обычным цветком, стала откровением. Теперь ему стало жаль этого цветка. Он всегда был здесь, ждал его, но он никогда не смотрел на него. Он чувствует себя виноватым перед ним, просит у него прощения... и это случилось! И вот цветок, а перед ним пляшущий монах. Кто-то спросил его: "Что ты делаешь?" Он ответил: "Я увидел нечто необычное в самом обыкновенном цветке. Цветок ждал всегда. Я никогда раньше не смотрел на него, но сегодня встреча состоялась". Теперь это уже не просто цветок. Монах проник в него, а цветок проник в монаха.

Источником может стать обычная вещь, даже осколок камня. Для ребенка и камешек - источник, но для нас он уже не источник, потому что он стал столь обычным для нас. Все необычное, все редкое, все, что впервые попало в поле вашего зрения, может быть источником сатори, и если вы достижимы, если вы есть, если вы присутствуете, это может случиться. Сатори случается почти со всеми. Вы, может быть, не знаете, что это такое, вы можете не знать, что это сатори, но оно происходит. И это происшествие причина всех душевных исканий. Иначе духовные искания были бы невозможны. Как вы можете искать то, на что вы ни разу не бросили взгляд?

Сначала что-то должно с вами случиться, как-то луч должен зайти в вас... касание, ветерок... что-то должно прийти к вам, чтобы начался поиск. Духовный поиск возможен только тогда, когда с вами случилось что-то без вашего ведома. Может быть, в любви, может быть, в музыке, может быть, в природе, может быть, в дружбе - это может случиться в любом единении, в любом сопричастии. С вами случилось что-то, ставшее источником блаженства, а сейчас это лишь воспоминание, лишь память. Это может даже не быть сознательной памятью, это может быть бессознательным. Оно, может быть, ждет, как семя, где-то в глубине вас.

Это семя станет источником исканий, и вы будете искать и искать то, чего вы не знаете. Вы не знаете, но все же где-то, даже неведомо для вас, какое-то переживание, какой-то блаженный миг стал неотъемлемой частью вашего ума. Оно стало семенем, и теперь это семя прокладывает себе дорогу, а вы ищете чего-то, чего не можете назвать, чего не можете объяснить. Чего вы ищете? Если человек духа искренен и честен, он не может сказать: "Я ищу Бога", - потому что он не знает, есть ли Бог. И слово "Бог" совершенно бессмысленно до тех пор, пока вы не познали. Так что вы не можете искать Бога или мокши (освобождения). Не можете. Искреннему искателю придется вернуться обратно к себе. Этот поиск - не поиск чего-то внешнего, это поиск чего-то внутреннего. Где-то вы знаете, что-то такое, что вы мельком увидели, что стало семенем и что подталкивает вас, заставляя вас идти к чему-то неведомому. Духовный поиск - это не притяжение к чему-то внешнему, это толчок изнутри. Это всегда толчок изнутри. А если это притяжение к внешнему, то такой поиск неискренен, неподлинен. Тогда это не что иное, как поиск новых видов удовлетворения, еще один поворот ваших желаний! Духовный поиск - это всегда толчок к чему-то, что глубоко внутри вас, проблеск чего вы различили…
Ошо
(из книги - "Медитация - искусство внутреннего экстаза")

----------


## Freemann

Вы даже не уловили этот момент, даже не осознали его, как оно уже закрылось для вас. Только щелчок камеры, щелк - и все пропало…

*
• ВОПРОС: Какая разница между переживанием сатори (в дзен - проблеск, просветления) и самадхи (космическим сознанием)?*

*ОТВЕТ*: Самадхи начинается как разрыв, но не кончается никогда. Разрыв всегда начинается и кончается, у него есть граница: начало и конец - но самадхи начинается как разрыв, а потом оно вечно. Ему нет конца. Так что если это приходит как разрыв, и ему нет конца, то это самадхи, но если этот разрыв завершен: имеет начало и конец - тогда это сатори и это уже другое. Если это только проблеск, только промежуток, и этот промежуток вновь утерян, если что-то поставлено в скобки, и скобки закрыты (вы что-то там подглядели и отвернулись, прыгнули в это, но вышли обратно), если что-то случилось, и оно опять утеряно - это сатори. Это проблеск, проблеск самадхи, но не самадхи. Самадхи означает начало познания без какого-либо конца.

У нас в Индии нет слова, соответствующего сатори, так что иногда, когда этот разрыв очень велик, можно принять сатори за самадхи. Но это никогда не одно и то же. Это просто проблеск, краткий взгляд. Вы подошли к космическому и заглянули в него, а потом все опять пропало. Конечно, вы уже не будете прежним. В вас что-то проникло, что-то прибавилось к вам, вы никогда не сможете быть прежним, но все же то, что изменило вас, не с вами. Это только воспоминание, это память. Это лишь краткий взгляд. Если вы можете вспоминать это, если можете сказать: "Я познал миг", - это лишь проблеск, потому что как только случится самадхи, не будет вас, чтобы вспоминать. Тогда вы никогда не сможете сказать: "Я познал миг..." - потому что, когда приходит познание, познающего нет. Познающий остается, только если это был проблеск. Так что познавший может хранить этот проблеск в памяти, может лелеять его, стремиться к нему, желать его, пытаться опять пережить его - но он все еще есть. Тот, кто взглянул, кто увидел проблеск, еще есть. Это стало воспоминанием.

И теперь это воспоминание будет преследовать вас, будет следовать за вами и требовать, чтобы это происходило вновь и вновь. Как только случилось самадхи, вас уже нет, чтобы помнить об этом. Самадхи никогда не становится воспоминанием, потому что того, кому оно принадлежит, уже нет. Как говорят в дзен: "Того старика уже нет, пришел новый..." - и эти двое никогда не встречались, так что нет даже возможности сохранения какой-то памяти. Старый исчез, появился новый, и никогда они не встречались, потому что новое может прийти только тогда, когда старое ушло. Тогда не остается памяти. Тогда это не преследует вас, и вы не цепляетесь за него. Нет стремления к этому. Тогда вы такой, какой вы есть, чувствуете себя свободно, легко и желать вам нечего.

Это не то же самое, что убить желание - нет! Это безжеланность в том смысле, что того, кто мог бы желать, уже нет. Это не состояние без желаний, это безжеланность, потому что того, кто мог желать, больше нет. Тогда нет стремления, нет будущего, потому что будущее возникает благодаря нашим стремлениям, оно есть проекция наших желаний. Если нет желаний, нет будущего. А если нет будущего, нет нужды в прошлом, потому что прошлое - это всегда та основа, тот трамплин, с которого мы стремимся к будущему. Если будущего нет, если вы знаете, что в этот самый миг вы умираете, что сейчас вы умрете, незачем вспоминать прошлое. Тогда незачем вспоминать даже свое имя, потому что в имени есть смысл только тогда, когда есть будущее. Оно может понадобиться. Но если будущего нет, то вы просто сжигаете все мосты к прошлому. В них нет нужды. Прошлое совершенно потеряло какое-либо значение. Только по отношению к будущему или для будущего имеет значение прошлое.

Как только случилось самадхи, будущее стало несуществующим, несущественным. Его нет, есть только этот момент. Он только и есть ваше время. Нет даже никакого прошлого. Прошлое пропало, пропало и будущее, и единый миг, мгновенное бытие становится всем, целостным бытием. Вы в нем, но не как нечто, отличное от него. Вы не можете быть отличным от него, потому что вы как раз и стали целостным бытием, без вашего прошлого или вашего будущего. Прошлое и будущее, выкристаллизованные вокруг вас, - это единственная преграда между вами и данным моментом, который вот сейчас происходит. Так что, когда случается самадхи, нет прошлого и нет будущего. Тогда не вы в настоящем, но вы есть настоящее, вы стали настоящим.
Самадхи - это не проблеск. Самадхи есть смерть, но сатори - это проблеск, а не смерть. А возможности для сатори так многообразны! Эстетическое переживание может быть источником сатори, музыка может быть источником сатори, любовь может быть источником сатори. В любой насыщенный момент, когда прошлое не имеет значения, в любой насыщенный миг, когда вы чувствуете в настоящем: в момент либо музыки, либо любви, либо поэтического чувства, либо в момент любого переживания, в которое не пряталось прошлое, в котором нет желания чего-то в будущем, - становится возможным сатори. Но это лишь проблеск, краткий взгляд.

Этот проблеск важен, потому что благодаря сатори вы впервые можете почувствовать, что может значить самадхи. Впервые ощущение вкуса или первый аромат самадхи приходит из сатори. Поэтому сатори полезно. Но все, что полезно, может стать препятствием, если вы цепляетесь за него, и вам кажется, что это - все. В сатори есть блаженство, которое может одурачить вас, в нем есть свое блаженство. Из-за того, что вы не знали самадхи, сатори - это наивысшее, что случается с вами, и вы цепляетесь за него. Но, цепляясь, вы можете превратить то, что полезно, что дружественно вам, в препятствие и врага. Так что нужно понимать принципиальную опасность сатори. Если вы сознаете это, тогда переживание сатори будет полезно. Единственный мгновенный взгляд - это то, что нельзя познать никак иначе. Никто не может объяснить его. Никакие слова, никакие сообщения не могут дать намека на это. Сатори важно, но только как проблеск, как порыв, как разовый моментальный порыв в бытие, в бездну.

Вы даже не уловили этот момент, даже не осознали его, как оно уже закрылось для вас. Только щелчок камеры, щелк - и все пропало. Тогда возникает стремление, вы будете рисковать всем ради этого мгновения, но не стремитесь к нему, не желайте его. Пусть оно спит в памяти. Не делайте из этого проблему, просто забудьте об этом. Если вы можете об этом забыть и не цепляться за него, эти мгновения будут приходить к вам еще и еще, проблески будут случаться еще и еще. Требующий ум становится закрытым, и окошко захлопывается. Это всегда приходит, когда вы этого не сознаете, когда не ищете его, когда вы расслаблены, когда вы даже не думаете об этом, когда вы даже не медитируете. Даже когда вы медитируете, этот проблеск становится невозможным, но когда вы не медитируете, когда вы просто предоставили всему идти своим чередом - в этот миг ненапряжений случается сатори. Оно будет случаться все чаще и чаще, но не думайте об этом, не стремитесь к этому. И никогда не принимайте это за самадхи...
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

*Это безумный мир. Из вашей невинности, если это детская невинность, есть два пути. Либо вы окажетесь в этом большом сумасшедшем доме под названием мир, либо, если вы будете двигаться в другом направлении, а этот путь перед вами открыт, вы можете в итоге стать мудрецами.*

Просто необходимо помнить, в чем отличие между этими двумя дорогами. Тот путь, что ведет в сумасшедший дом, большой сумасшедший дом под названием мир, переполнен. Избегайте толпы. Вы можете быть уверены, что то место, куда направляются все – это ловушка. Обычная логика говорит: «Это верный путь, потому что все по нему идут, как он может быть неправильным?»
Но я говорю вам: найдите такой путь, по которому никто не идет. И у вас есть все шансы в итоге стать мудрыми. Даже ваш первый шаг – уже верный шаг по направлению к предельной реализации. За толпой следуют трусы. А я никогда не слышал, чтобы трус стал просветленным. Они могут стать христианскими овечками, но не могут стать львами. А я хочу, чтобы мои люди были львами. Выберите путь, который ведет вас ко все большему и большему уединению. Выберите нетрадиционную стезю, не ортодоксальную стезю. Выберите путь, который в своей основе будет революционным. Каждый шаг – это бунт против всего прошлого и старого. Этот прогнивший бред сводит весь мир с ума.

И на этом пути вы уже больше не христианин. Вы не можете им быть, потому что быть христианином означает быть частью толпы. Вы больше не индуист, потому что вы больше не часть толпы, вы одиночка. Только индивидуальности могут стать пробужденными. Толпы никогда не достигают просветления. Только индивидуальности, только люди, у которых достаточно духа и смелости быть в одиночестве, могут остановить движение ума и укорениться в своей внутренней невинности.
Чем глубже вы погружаетесь в себя, тем чище те источники сознания, которые вы находите. Когда вы достигаете самого центра вашего существа, вы достигаете центра вселенной. Тогда расцветает мудрость. Это возрождение, воскресение. Вы умираете такими, какими вас хотел видеть мир, и находите в точности то, чего хочет от вас существование. Существование дает вам все, о чем вы просите, чего вы желаете.

Так называемый безумный мир будет лишь обещать, но обещания так и останутся словами. Люди умирают в этом мире после долгой жизни отчаяния и мучений. Если вы хотите умереть экстатично, вам придется выбрать путь одиночества. Это также и путь медитации, потому что ваше абсолютное уединение всегда находится внутри.
Снаружи вы всегда будете сталкиваться с толпой – на любой дороге. Может, вы выбрали такой путь, который кажется тихим, на котором нет движения, но вы не знаете, что впереди. Всюду вы найдете ту или иную толпу. Иногда эта толпа больше – католики, например, – иногда меньше, но вы ее нагоните.
Есть лишь один путь, который ведет внутрь и на котором вы не встретите ни одной живой души. Здесь вы найдете только тишину и покой. Тогда вы найдете себя, и после этого даже вас там уже не будет.

Одиночество становится таким насыщенным и плотным, что вы не можете быть там, вы не можете иметь «я», эго, чувство отдельности от существования. Ваше «я» – это не что иное, как чувство отдельности. А когда вы обнаруживаете, что едины с существованием, никакие знания становятся не нужны. В вашей невинности вы будете знать все значимое, все прекрасное, все истинное. Но это не будет повторением каких то писаний, это не будет заимствовано. Это будет принадлежать лишь вам, на нем будет ваша подпись.
И это одно из величайших благословений в жизни – иметь опыт, который полностью принадлежит вам, не является копией. Только то, что совершенно ново, оригинально, то, что возникает из самого источника вашего существа, может подарить вам удовлетворение, чувство реализации, счастья и глубокое понимание всех тайн жизни и бытия.

Невинность – хорошее начало, но помните, что есть два вида невинности: одна принадлежит ребенку, другая – медитирующему. Медитирующий тоже становится ребенком, но на настолько другом уровне, на такой огромной высоте – как будто бы ребенок находится в долине, а просветленный человек, который снова вернулся в детство, – на залитой солнцем вершине. Расстояние огромно. Но есть некое сходство, ниточка, ведущая от ребенка к сердцу мудреца. Ребенок не может понять мудреца, но мудрец может понять ребенка. Всегда помните это как фундаментальное правило: то, что ниже, не может понять то, что выше, но то, что выше, всегда может понять то, что ниже.

И в вашей жизни, если что то можно сравнить с той вершиной, так это ваше детство. Попробуйте вновь войти в него. Не прячьте его за знаниями, чтобы суметь его забыть. Отбросьте всю накопленную информацию, чтобы заново открыть свою невинность. По мере того, как вы будете избавляться от своих знаний, вы будете избавляться от самого ума, потому что ваш ум – это собирательное название для ваших знаний. Он не является чем то неделимым – так же, как мы зовем растения вокруг «садом», но сад – это лишь собирательное название. Если вы пойдете искать сад, то не найдете его, вы всегда будете видеть отдельные деревья, кусты роз, сезонные цветы, но нигде не найдете собственно сад.

Помните, нас часто сбивают с толку собирательные названия. Мы начинаем думать, что они реальны, но это не так. Общества не существует. Организованной религии не существует, есть только видимость. Не существует ни христианства, ни ислама, ни буддизма, все они – лишь иллюзия. То, что существует, – индивидуально.
Ума нет, это лишь собирательное название для всех ваших знаний. Вынимайте их постепенно и, когда вы извлечете все, что знаете, то не найдете там никакого ума, даже емкости, в которой помещалась вся эта информация знания. Нет никакого хранилища. Совершенно невинные, центрированные в самих себе, понимающие, что жизнь это тайна, и что нет ничего, что можно знать, что знание невозможно по своей природе, мы находимся в окружении чудесного. И это прекрасно, что нас окружает чудесное, потому что это превращает жизнь в нескончаемый восторг, экстаз.

Вы никогда не устанете открывать новые пространства внутри себя. Вам никогда это не наскучит, потому что всегда находится что то новое по мере того, как вы погружаетесь. И чем глубже вы движетесь внутрь себя, тем ближе вы к самому существованию, потому что глубоко внутри вы укоренены в нем. Если дерево будет расти к своим корням, оно найдет землю, оно найдет океан. Оно укоренено в земле, черпая воду из океана.

Если мы будем стремиться в центр… Вы будете удивлены, когда узнаете, что наш центр также пускает корни в существование, хотя это и невидимые корни. Наше сознание подобно воздуху. Оно невидимо, но вы можете его осязать. Вы чувствуете, когда воздух прохладный, когда горячий. Вы можете по разному ощущать свое сознание: когда оно чистое – оно прохладное, когда оно загрязненное – оно горячее. Загрязненное гневом, загрязненное жадностью, загрязненное желаниями, загрязненное целями – оно полыхает, оно не расслаблено, и тогда внутри нет покоя. Но когда все эти желания покинули вас, появляется необыкновенная прохлада, и она продолжает расти.

По мере приближения к себе, вы приближаетесь к вселенной. И величайший момент в вашей жизни – момент принятия тайны существования такой, как она есть, без всяких вопросов. Вы поняли одну вещь: бытие таинственно и будет оставаться таинственным. Не нужны никакие знания. Это означает, что вам стало комфортно с тем, что вселенная загадочна, и вам стало комфортно с тем, что вы сами невинны.
Это – второе рождение. В Индии мы назвали это состояние двидж . И в этом суть нашего поиска здесь.
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

*существуют другие моменты, когда эго исчезает само собой. В МОМЕНТЫ ПРИБЛИЖАЮЩЕЙСЯ ОПАСНОСТИ:* ты ведешь машину и вдруг понимаешь, что аварии не избежать. Ты потерял контроль над управлением, и кажется, что нет никакого шанса уцелеть. Ты вот-вот врежешься в дерево или в несущийся навстречу грузовик либо свалишься в реку — наверняка. В подобные моменты эго тебя покидает.

*Вот потому ОПАСНЫЕ СИТУАЦИИ очень влекут. Люди взбираются на Эверест. Это глубокая медитация, отдают они себе в этом отчет или нет.* В альпинизме кроется большой смысл. Восхождение в горы опасно — и чем оно опаснее, тем прекраснее. Ты ощутишь вспышки, яркие вспышки безэговости. Когда приходит опасность, ум останавливается.

 Ум может функционировать, лишь когда опасность не угрожает, в момент угрозы ему нечего сказать, будит в тебе спонтанность, И В ЭТОЙ СПОНТАННОСТИ ты вдруг понимаешь, что ты - уже не эго.оШО)

Или же кому-то — ведь все люди разные, — тонким натурам способна *ОТВОРИТЬ ДВЕРИ КРАСОТА*
*
Или ВИД ЛОТОСА В ПРУДУ, ЗАКАТА,ЛИБО ПАРЯЩЕЙ ПТИЦЫ* — всего, что затрагивает твою внутреннюю чувственную струнку, всего, что захватывает тебя на мгновение всецело, так, что ты забываешь о себе, что ты словно перестаешь существовать, словно покидаешь себя, — тогда эго тебя тоже покидает. Оно — вымысел; ты вынужден подпитывать его. Но стоит тебе забыть о нем на миг, как оно испаряется.

И это замечательно, что случаются моменты, когда эго исчезает и ты ощущаешь проблески истинного и реального. Именно благодаря этим проблескам религия еще жива. Не благодаря священникам — они-то как раз сделали все, чтобы убить ее. И не благодаря этим так называемым верующим, толпящимся в церквах, мечетях и храмах. Вовсе они не верующие, а притворщики.

*Религия не умерла благодаря таким редким моментам, происходящим в жизни почти каждого человека.* Прислушивайся к ним, впитывай дух этих мгновений как можно интенсивнее, впускай их как можно чаще, создавай пространство, где бы их случалось больше. Это — верный путь к обретению Счастья.

Времена бедствий заставляют вас осознать реальность такой, какова она есть. Она всегда недолговечна, каждый постоянно находится в опасности. Но в обычные времена вы крепко спите и не видите этого. Вы продолжаете мечтать, воображать прекрасные вещи для грядущих дней, для будущего.

Но в те моменты, когда вам угрожает опасность, вы внезапно осознаете, что может не быть ни будущего, ни завтра, что это единственный момент, который у вас есть.

Времена бедствий очень много обнаруживают. Они не приносят в мир ничего нового, они просто заставляют вас осознать мир таким, каков он есть. Они пробуждают вас. Если вы не понимаете этого, вы можете сойти с ума; если понимаете, то можете стать пробужденным.
Беспокоиться бессмысленно, потому что вы только упустите настоящий момент и никому не сможете помочь. Так что в этом и есть секрет, как превзойти опасность.
Вот этот секрет: начните жить полнее, более цельно, с большей бдительностью, так, чтобы вы смогли найти внутри себя то, что неприкосновенно для смерти.
Это единственное убежище, единственная защита, единственная безопасность.

Так что проблема в том, чтобы использовать все. Что бы то ни было, используйте это правильно.
Бедствие огромно, опасность велика, но также велика и возможность.
Ни одна иллюзия не может противостоять реальности. Реальность уничтожит ее рано или поздно.
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

"Войну развязывают и поддерживают серьезные люди, убийства совершают серьезные люди, они же совершают и самоубийства...

Позволь себе быть радостным, позволь себе порезвиться от души, отпусти контроль, и когда твой внутренний ребенок вновь оживет и станет танцевать, вся твоя жизнь изменится. Изменится качество твоей жизни. В тебе проснется чувство юмора, прекрасный смех, от твоего умствования не останется и следа. Ты научишься жить сердцем.
Тот, кто живет головой, на самом деле не знает, что значит быть живым. По-настоящему живет только тот, кто слушает сердце и поет песни, совершенно непонятные для головы, кто танцует так, что танец кажется безумным... просто потому что его переполняет радость, энергия льется через край, и он уже не может себя сдерживать. Будь таким! Делай то, что тебе хочется! Ты оживешь, ты сможешь почувствовать вкус жизни, ты узнаешь, что такое на самом деле жизнь.

Серьезный человек — это ходячий труп. Он умер еще до смерти. Жизнь дает нам столько бесценных возможностей, что просто преступление променять их на серьезность. Прибереги серьезность до настоящей смерти. Отправь серьезность в могилу, пусть она подождет твоего последнего дня. Но не превращайся в ходячий труп еще при жизни.
Это напомнило мне историю, связанную с Конфуцием. Один из его учеников задал ему типичный вопрос, такой вопрос ему задавали тысячи других людей: «Скажешь ли ты нам несколько слов о том, что происходит после смерти?»

Конфуций ответил: «Все эти вопросы о смерти оставь до самой смерти. Там в могиле и поразмыслишь об этом. А сейчас живи!»
Есть время жить, есть время умирать. Не перепутай, иначе ты упустишь и то, и другое. Прямо сейчас живи тотально, насыщенно, а когда придет время умирать, будь тотален в смерти. Не умирай наполовину, так, что умер только один глаз, а второй все еще продолжает смотреть; одна рука умерла, а другая продолжает искать истину. Когда будешь умирать, умри на все сто... и тогда поразмысли над тем, что же такое смерть. Но прямо сейчас не трать время на то, чтобы думать о чем-то настолько далеком. Живи настоящим моментом.

Дети умеют жить интенсивной, полной жизнью, они не боятся, что потеряют контроль. Будь самим собой, не сдерживай себя. Начни жить от момента к моменту тотально, радостно, игриво, и ты увидишь: нет ничего, что могло бы выйти из-под твоего контроля. Наоборот, твой разум станет лишь еще острее, ты станешь моложе, а твоя любовь — глубже. Куда бы ты ни пошел, распространяй вокруг себя жизнь, легкость, радость настолько, насколько это возможно. Пусть каждый самый укромный уголок на земле озарится твоим светом. Если весь мир начнет смеяться, наслаждаться жизнью, радоваться, это будет настоящей революцией.

Войну развязывают и поддерживают серьезные люди, убийства совершают серьезные люди, они же совершают и самоубийства. Сумасшедшие дома полны серьезных людей. Только взгляни, какой огромный вред нанесли серьезные люди человечеству. А ты возьмешь и выпрыгнешь из своей серьезности, ты позволишь ребенку внутри тебя играть, петь и танцевать!


Я учу вас, как жить с легким сердцем, как играть и творить. Существование и есть наш дом: деревья и звезды — наши браться и сестры, реки, горы и океаны — наши друзья. В этой чрезвычайно дружественной вселенной ты сидишь подобно каменному будде? Мое учение не для каменных будд, я хочу, чтобы ты стал танцующим буддой. Последователям буддизма подобное заявление не понравилось бы, но меня совершенно не волнует, кто что подумает. Меня волнует истина. Если истина не умеет танцевать, она ущербна; если будда не может смеяться, ему чего-то не хватает; если будда не умеет играть с детьми и не может сам стать ребенком, то он, возможно, и подошел близко к состоянию будды, но все же он еще не полностью пробужден. Какая-то его часть до сих пор спит."
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

Когда человек просто играет, он всегда победитель. Каждый становится победителем. Но будучи серьезным, выиграть невозможно — все только проигрывают.

Даже когда вы медитируете, вы становитесь слишком серьезными. Не воспринимайте все так серьезно. Медитация может случиться только в состоянии легкости, игривости, только в предельной игривости, когда вы ничего не ищете, ничего не ждете, когда вы просто танцуете или поете, или читаете стихи, когда вы не спрашиваете ни о чем, когда ваше действие — это просто отклик, нет никакого будущего, нет никаких идей относительно будущего... только тогда может случиться медитация. Медитация — это то, что происходит прямо сейчас. Вы не можете вырвать этот процесс из рук существования. Вы не можете желать этого и не в состоянии это иметь. Вы можете сделать только одно: стать пустыми, чтобы воспринимать, чтобы пропускать энергию через себя — именно это и происходит, когда вы игривы.

Медитация — это весело! Медитация и веселье — подобное сочетание слов звучит абсурдно? В течение многих веков нас учили, что духовность — самое серьезное дело в жизни: ходите в церковь и становитесь серьезными, а если поблизости нет церкви, то вытяните лицо, хотя бы вид сделайте, что ходите в церковь. Не смейтесь, не танцуйте, не веселитесь, не играйте! Жизнь — серьезная штука, вы стоите перед лицом Бога.

Этот ваш Бог какой-то странный! Он не позволяет вам смеяться. Он не позволяет вам танцевать. Он не позволяет вам любить. Он не позволяет вам радоваться. Боги прошлого очень мстительны, завистливы, жестоки, так и норовят уничтожить вас, разнести на куски, отправить вас в ад. Даже сама идея Бога отвратительна.

Вам надо выучить новый язык: медитация — это веселье, молитва — это любовь и смех, а храмы, церкви, мечети — это места, созданные специально, чтобы наслаждаться жизнью, чтобы упиваться жизнью, чтобы танцевать, держаться за руки, чтобы делиться тем, что дал вам Бог; места, где вы можете пребывать в настоящем тотально, где вы можете погрузиться в настоящий момент. Вот каково значение веселья, смеха, радости —тотальное пребывание в здесь и сейчас, как будто нет никакого другого момента. Тогда зачем вам думать о результате? Результат подразумевает будущее.

Будьте как малые дети — танцуйте, пойте, кричите, — и божественное придет к вам само. В какой-то момент вы обнаружите, что все вокруг вас божественно, вдруг вы начнете понимать, что держите за руку не женщину — вашу руку держит Богиня; что вы держите за руку не мужчину, а Бога. Смотря в глаза другого человека с радостью, с игрой, вы неожиданно попадаете на такую глубину, какая вам и не снилась. Вы растворяетесь и этой глубине.

Вот что такое Бог! Бог живет не в писаниях, он живет в глазах людей, в цветах, в реках и в свете луны. Бог везде! Вам не нужны писания. Если вы не видите Бога в живых деревьях, зеленых, красных, золотых, вы не отыщете его ни в Библии, ни в Коране, ни в Ведах. Как вы можете найти его там, если вы не видите его здесь? Как только вы обнаружите его здесь, вы ощутите его присутствие везде... Тогда все станет божественным.

Однажды познав божественное, вы будете видеть его везде и во всем. Но вы должны найти его в жизни, в игривости.

Игривость делает вас живыми настолько, насколько это возможно, по максимуму. Серьезность же вас уродует. Вы сжимаетесь, вы превращаетесь в лед. Вы закрываетесь и чувствуете себя одинокими. Вы становитесь эгоистами. Люди стремятся быть серьезными, потому что вместе с серьезностью растет их эго, а игривость эго забирает.

Ты когда-нибудь наблюдал за этим?

Когда ты смеешься, загляни внутрь себя: «N» исчезает. Вот почему люди-эгоисты не умеют смеяться — для них это невозможно! Когда ты танцуешь, наступает момент, когда «N» исчезает. Но эгоисты не могут танцевать, они не могут позволить «N» исчезнуть. Естественно, они так и остаются в тесных рамках, живя, подобно заключенным. Но это твой выбор!

Если ты хочешь сохранить эго, тебе придется жить в тюрьме, тебе придется смириться с рамками. Если ты хочешь, чтобы твое эго становилось все больше и больше, то ты столкнешься с тем, что тюрьма будет становиться все меньше и меньше, ее стены будут придвигаться к тебе все ближе и ближе. Если ты хочешь, чтобы твое эго стало величайшим и мире, то вскоре от тебя не останется ничего, кроме самой тюрьмы, со всех сторон ты будешь окружен Китайской стеной, ты будешь жить в смирительной рубашке за железными дверьми.

Но если ты хочешь быть живым, тебе придется отказаться от эго. Эго отвлекает тебя от жизни.
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

*Во мне живет прекрасный маленький мальчик, которого я долго не замечал. Этот мальчик игрив, любопытен и умеет наслаждаться жизнью. Однако большую часть времени я не позволяю ему быть свободным. Пожалуйста, скажи по этому поводу несколько слов.
*
Игривость, легкость — это самые подавляемые качества человеческой натуры. Все общества мира, все культуры и цивилизации подавляли беззаботность и игривость во все времена, потому что игривый человек не может быть серьезным. А если человек несерьезно относится к жизни, им нельзя управлять, он никогда не будет амбициозным, его нельзя заставить желать власти, денег или положения в обществе.

Ребенок не умирает. Он живет в каждом из вас. Вы взрослеете, но ребенок внутри вас не умирает, он так и живет внутри вас и будет жить там до самого последнего вздоха.

Общество всегда опасалось несерьезных людей. Несерьезные люди не знают амбиций, им не нужны деньги, не нужна власть, они предпочитают наслаждаться существованием. Но наслаждение не дает вам ни положения в обществе, ни политической власти, оно не может удовлетворить ваше эго, а все человечество вращается вокруг ЭГО.

Игривость противостоит эго — попробуй, и сам увидишь. Просто поиграй с детьми, и увидишь, что твое эго испарилось, ты обнаружишь, что сам стал ребенком. И это касается не только тебя, это касается всех людей.
Из-за того, что ты подавляешь ребенка внутри себя, ты будешь подавлять и своих детей. Люди не разрешают детям танцевать, петь, прыгать, кричать по очень банальным причинам — дети могут что-нибудь разбить или сломать, могут испачкать одежду, промочить ноги, если будут бегать под дождем. Вот такие обычные мелочи уничтожают великую духовность: игривость и легкость.

Родители, учителя — все взрослые — молятся на послушного ребенка, а шаловливого постоянно наказывают. Его игривость может быть абсолютно безвредной, но взрослые осуждают такого ребенка, потому что в нем присутствует дух неповиновения. Он, может быть, еще не так проявлен и находится лишь в зачаточном состоянии, но когда ребенок вырастет, учитывая, что у него была полная свобода выражать себя так, как он хотел, то, скорее всего, такой ребенок превратится в мятежника. Он никогда не станет рабом, он не пойдет в армию, не станет убивать. Он никогда не станет разрушать себя.

Мятежный ребенок вырастет и превратится в бунтаря. Он никогда не женится на нелюбимой женщине, он не будет выполнять работу, которая ему не нравится, он не станет исполнять неосуществленные желания и чаяния своих родителей. Мятежный молодой человек будет жить собственной жизнью. Он будет жить в соответствии со своими внутренними, самыми сокровенными желаниями, а не с желаниями других людей.

Мятежный человек обычно очень естественен в своих проявлениях. Послушный ребенок практически мертв. Его родители чрезвычайно счастливы — они могут им управлять.
Человек болен странной болезнью: он хочет управлять другими людьми. Управляя людьми, он удовлетворяет свое эго, ощущая себя особенным человеком. И в то же время он хочет, чтобы им управлял кто-то другой, потому что тогда ему не нужно брать на себя ответственность.
Из-за всего этого игривость подавляется, уничтожается в самом начале.

Ты говоришь: «Во мне живет прекрасный маленький мальчик, которого я долго не замечал. Этот мальчик игрив, любопытен и умеет наслаждаться жизнью. Однако большую часть времени я не позволяю ему быть свободным». Чего ты боишься? Страх навязан тебе другими: контролируй себя, веди себя прилично, уважай старших, слушайся священников, родителей, учителей — они знают, что для тебя правильно, а что нет. Твоей природе никто никогда не давал слова.

Постепенно, шаг за шагом, ребенок внутри тебя умирает. И одновременно с ним умирает и твое чувство юмора. Ты не можешь смеяться от всего сердца, ты не можешь играть, не можешь наслаждаться мелочами. Ты становишься настолько серьезным, что вместо того, чтобы расширяться, вся твоя жизнь сжимается, иссыхает и медленно покидает тебя.
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

Вы хотите кем-то стать в этом мире, должны доказать, что вы не обычный человек, а сверхобычный. Но для чего? Какой цели это служит? Это служит только одной цели – вы приобретаете власть, а другие становятся подчинёнными...

В тот момент, когда вы принимаете себя такими, как вы есть, без всякого, сравнения, исчезает всякое превосходство и всякая униженность.

Люди судят о вас, и вы принимаете их мнения без какого бы то ни было осмысливания. Вы страдаете от всякого рода суждений, и бросаете эти суждения на других людей. Эта игра перешла все пределы, и всё человечество страдает от неё.

Общество в каждом порождает страх – страх, что вас отвергнут страх, что вас высмеют, страх потерять свою респектабельность, страх перед тем, что скажут люди. Вам приходится приспосабливаться к различным видам слепоты и бессознательности людей, вы не можете быть самими собою.

Каждая индивидуальность уникальна, потому что нет того, кто был бы похож на кого-то. Можно было бы сравнивать, если бы все люди были похожи – но они не похожи. Даже близнецы не совсем похожи. Невозможно найти ещё одного человека, который был бы таким же, как вы. Так что, сравнивая уникальных людей, мы создаём все трудности.

За забором происходят большие события: трава выглядит более зелёной, а розы более розовыми. Казалось бы, каждый счастлив, кроме тебя. Ты продолжаешь сравнивать. С другими то же самое, они тоже сравнивают. Каждый завидует кому-то ещё…

Из-за зависти вы постоянно страдаете и плохо относитесь к другим. И из-за ревности вы начинаете становиться фальшивым, потому что начинаете притворяться. Вы начинаете претендовать на вещи, которых нет у вас, вы начинаете претендовать на то, чего у вас не может быть, что неестественно для вас. Вы становитесь более и более искусственным. Вы имитируете других, соревнуетесь с другими, а что ещё вам остаётся делать?

Ревнивый человек живёт в аду, отбросьте сравнение и тогда исчезнут и ревность, и ощущение ничтожества, и фальшь. Но вы сможете отбросить это только если начнёте выращивать ваши внутренние сокровища, и никак иначе.

*Человек наполнен, если он находится в гармонии со вселенной. Если он не в гармонии со вселенной, то он пуст, совершенно пуст. И из этой пустоты исходит алчность.*

*Для того, чтобы почувствовать полноту внутри себя, есть только два пути. Либо вы входите в гармонию со вселенной... и тогда вас наполняет целое, все цветы, все звезды*. И это реальное осуществление. Но вы не можете сделать этого – миллионы людей не делают этого – и тогда остаётся другой способ: наполнить себя любым хламом. Алчность просто означает, что вы испытываете глубокую пустоту и хотите наполнить её всем, чем можно – не имеет значения чем.
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

*Я обучаю гармонии* — быть созвучным жизни, деревьям, ветру, дождю, солнцу. Будьте созвучны ей. Поймав же себя на мысли, что не согласны с ней в чем-то, запомните — неправы всегда вы. Жизнь всегда права, поэтому всегда, когда почувствуете себя несчастным, знайте, что в чем-то вы неправы. Исправьтесь, но не старайтесь исправить жизнь, это сделать невозможно, а раз невозможно, то лучше и не пытаться, ибо усилия ваши будут тщетны.

Люди говорят о завоевании природы, люди говорят о покорении того или другого - как ты можешь покорить природу? Ты - ее часть. Как часть может покорить целое? Увидь, как это неразумно, глупо. Ты можешь быть вместе с целым, в гармонии; или в конфликте с целым, в дисгармонии. Дисгармония ведет к страданию, гармония ведет к блаженству. Естественными результатами гармонии становятся глубокое молчание, радость, наслаждение. Естественными результатами конфликта становятся тревога, тоска, стресс, напряжение.
*
Вселенная - это глубокая гармония. Только человек забыл язык гармонии, и моя работа здесь в том, чтобы тебе напомнить. Мы не создаем гармонию, гармония - это наша реальность. Дело лишь в том, что вы забыли о ней.* Может быть, она так очевидна, что человек склонен, о ней забывать. Может быть, вы в ней родились; как вы можете о ней думать?
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

*"Наше образование ориентировано на амбиции. И все наше общество амбициозно, а амбициозное общество не может быть не продажным*. В каждом человеке развиты амбиции, но не каждый способен их удовлетворить. Можно сказать, например, что каждый может стать президентом, но в одно и то же время президентом может быть только один человек. Когда вас учат, что каждый может быть президентом, возникают амбиции: если каждый может быть президентом, то почему не я? Но поскольку на самом деле президентом может быть только один человек, начинается безумная гонка. В ход идут любые средства — даже бесчестные.
Амбиции развращают, амбициозный ум неизбежно будет продажным. Амбиции — это семя безумия. И тем не менее, наше образование ориентировано на амбиции. Ваши отцы говорят: «Стань тем-то!» — и возникает лихорадка, вы заболеваете. Президентом может быть только один человек, но тысячи людей, которым не повезло, охвачены амбициями. Они уже не могут быть разумными — они становятся безумным. Из-за того, что создано такое огромное напряжение, вы продаетесь: вы будете использовать любые средства, чтобы достичь своей цели.

Это заразно. Кто-то другой использует бесчестные средства, и вы думаете, что если сами не воспользуетесь ими, то останетесь позади. Так что вам приходится использовать такие же бесчестные средства. Затем кто-то рядом с вами видит, что вы поступаете бесчестно, и ему тоже приходится поступать бесчестно. Это становится вопросом выживания. Но в рамках данной структуры, в рамках данного общества возможно только это. Если вы изучите основы нашего общества, то увидите, что порок является естественным продуктом нашего воспитания, нашего образования, нашего развития.

Наши социальные структуры чрезвычайно сложны, и преуспевающие люди могут скрывать свою продажность. Она заметна только в том случае, если кто-то терпит неудачу. Если вы преуспели, никто не узнает, что вы были бесчестны; все скроет успех. Вам нужно лишь преуспеть, и вы станете примером добродетели, вы станете воплощением всего хорошего, чистого, невинного. Это значит, что вы можете преуспеть каким угодно способом, но вы должны преуспеть. А как только вы преуспели, как только вы достигли успеха, все сделанное вами будет считаться правильным.
Вся наша история это подтверждает.

Человек считается вором, только если он мелкий вор. Если он крупный вор, он становится Александром Македонским, героем. Никто не видит, что между ворами нет никакого качественного различия, что различие только количественное. Никто не назовет Александра Македонского крупным вором, потому что мерой добродетели у нас является успех: чем более вы успешны, тем более добродетельны. Средства принимаются во внимание только в том случае, если вы неудачник; тогда вас назовут и бесчестным, и дураком.

Как с такой установкой можно создать непродажное общество? Абсурдно просить человека быть нравственным в такой безнравственной ситуации. В безнравственном обществе отдельный человек не может быть нравственным. Если он попытается быть нравственным, его нравственность сделает его эгоистичным, а эго настолько же безнравственно и порочно, как и все остальное.

Эта ситуация — творение человека. Мы создали общество с безумным стремлением к богатству, к власти, к политике; мы продолжаем поддерживать это, а потом спрашиваем, почему существует порок. Там, где есть амбиции, порок является логичным следствием. Невозможно пресечь продажность, пока не будет разрушена основная структура, которая поощряет амбиции.

Амбиции проявляются даже в обществе так называемых святых. Святые будут побуждать вас к амбициям в проявлении сострадания; они будут говорить: «Стань лучше других. Будь добродетельным, так чтобы ты отправился на небеса и был возлюбленным божьим, в то время как другие будут гореть в аду». Яд амбиций легко может быть использован для того, чтобы сделать человека добродетельным.

Но на самом деле такая добродетель будет притворной. Человек может быть амбициозным и бесчестным — это естественно и логично, но он не может быть амбициозным и добродетельным. Это невозможно. Если человек хочет быть добродетельным, он не должен мыслить в терминах сравнения, потому что цветение истинной добродетели наступает только тогда, когда нет никаких сравнений.
Сравнение мешает добродетели, потому что сравнение создает разделение, создает насилие. Как только вы сказали: «Я смиреннее, чем ты», — вы стали агрессивным. Вы воспользовались тонким, изощренным способом вонзить нож в спину другого. Вы убили его. Это смертельное оружие — причем гораздо более тонкое, чем оружие политиков или капиталистов. Если вы говорите: «Я лучше других, я больший праведник, чем остальные», — ваша цель хоть и отличается от цели политиков, но вы находитесь на том же пути амбиций. Не только преступники и грешники порочны; так называемые добродетельные люди, «святые», тоже порочны — более тонким образом.

Все наше общество порочно. Оно создает грешников с амбициями и святых с амбициями. И они взаимозависимы, потому что находятся на одной оси — на оси амбиций. Человек, который поймет это, полностью выпадет из общества. Он не будет ни грешником, ни святым, он не будет подходить ни под какую категорию, и вам сложно будет оценить, кто он, что он за человек. Нам нужно общество, которое не было бы амбициозным.

Бог здесь совсем ни при чем, но если вы амбициозны, то даже бог станет частью ваших амбиций. Вы будете стремиться к нему, вы будете пытаться достичь бога.
Амбициозный человек не способен постичь божественное. Он никогда не бывает расслабленным, никогда не бывает любящим, потому что амбиции — это насилие. Человек, который не знает, что такое покой и любовь, тишина и умиротворение, никогда не сможет узнать, что такое божественное. Потому что божественное нельзя познать интеллектуально, его можно только почувствовать.
Когда вы спокойны, полностью расслаблены, ни к чему не стремитесь, когда ум тих и пребывает в мире с самим собой, тогда вы знаете, что такое существование. Тогда вы знаете блаженство и красоту божественного. Не ту красоту, которая противопоставляется безобразию; нет никаких противоположностей, и нет никаких сравнений. Просто мир становится прекрасным, само существование прекрасно. Тогда кактус так же красив, как роза. Тогда каждая индивидуальность прекрасна, несравненна.

Тогда впервые вы начинаете любить. Не той любовью, которая противоположна ненависти. Та любовь на самом деле не любовь, а смягченная форма ненависти, менее интенсивная форма ненависти, ее противоположный полюс: любовь существует на одном полюсе, а ненависть — на другом, и вы постоянно колеблетесь между ними. Ваша ненависть означает меньшую дозу любви. Ваша любовь означает меньшую дозу ненависти.

У вас может возникнуть вопрос, есть ли выход за пределы любви и ненависти… За пределами этой двойственности оказывается тот, кто больше не амбициозен, не напряжен, кто расслаблен, ни к чему не стремится, совершенно ничего не ищет, кто просто существует. Он узнает божественность и одновременно узнает любовь. Любовь — это следствие гармонии вашего существования с бесконечным; она подобна тени, она приходит вслед.

Будда никогда не искал любви; любовь просто пришла к нему. Иисус никогда не думал о любви; он жил любовью. Любовь нельзя искать напрямую — это настолько тонкий аромат, что вы не сможете его обнаружить. Любовь приходит следом за осознанием того, что все едино, словно награда за понимание того, что божественное есть и в ваших друзьях, и в ваших врагах.

Вы не отдельны, не отделены от существования, вы — часть всего существующего. Вы слиты с существованием не механически, а органически, подобно тому, как кит органически соединен с океаном и все время един с ним, подобно тому, как моя рука органически едина со мной. Как только вы осознаете это — вы можете познать любовь.
Но это осознание приходит, только если вы не амбициозны. Только не амбициозный ум религиозен. Не имеет значения, в чем заключаются ваши амбиции, — будь то богатство, власть или слава, или даже освобождение, или божественность. Если вы амбициозны, это значит, что ваш ум к чему-то стремится, за чем-то гонится. Он занят достижением, он не хочет быть просто самим собой.

Амбиции — это напряжение, а напряжение препятствует встрече с божественным. Но если встреча произошла, вас больше нет. Встреча с божественным полностью вас очищает, полностью поглощает вас. Только тогда приходит любовь. Смерть вашего эго — это рождение любви.
Обычно мы принимаем за любовь нечто противоположное ненависти. Но тот, кто знает истину, тот понимает, что любовь — это противоположность эго. Истинный враг любви — не ненависть, истинным врагом любви является эго. А ненависть и то, что мы обычно понимаем под любовью, — это две стороны одной медали.

Любовь приходит, когда вас нет, когда нет эго. А эго нет, вас нет, когда вы не амбициозны. Момент отсутствия амбиций — это момент медитации. В момент отсутствия амбиций, когда вы ни к чему не стремитесь, ничего не просите, ни о чем не молитесь, когда вы полностью удовлетворены тем, кто вы есть, ни с кем себя не сравнивая, — в такой момент вы прикасаетесь к глубочайшему источнику божественного. И вы не просто соприкасаетесь с ним, вы погружены в него, вы с ним едины.

Тогда любовь течет. Тогда вы можете быть только любящим — больше вам ничего не остается. Тогда любовь — уже не противоположность ненависти. Нет ни любви, какой мы ее знали, ни ненависти; и то и другое исчезло. Теперь в вас вырастает совершенно другое качество, любовь в совершенно новом измерении.
Теперь ваша любовь — это определенное состояние ума, а не взаимоотношения. Она ни на кого не направлена. Нельзя сказать, что вы кого-то любите, скорее, вы просто любящи. Другого человека нет, возлюбленного нет, вы просто любите все, что приходит в соприкосновение с вами. Вы сами и есть любовь; вы живете в любви. Она стала вашим ароматом."
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

Революционер — часть мира политики, он на все смотрит сквозь призму политической жизни. Он думает, что достаточно поменять устройство общества — и человек тоже изменится. Бунтарь же, как я понимаю это слово, есть феномен духовный. В своем мировоззрении он опирается на индивидуальное. *Он считает, что, если мы хотим изменить общество, нужно начать с отдельного человека*. Общества как такового не существует, это только представление. Возьмем, к примеру, слово «толпа». Попробуй найти ее — у тебя ничего не выйдет. Ты с кем-то столкнулся? Но это была не толпа, ты столкнулся с человеком. «Общество» —- это только собирательное название. Это не реальность, а всего лишь понятие, его нельзя увидеть или взять в руки. У личности есть душа, личность может эволюционировать, меняться, трансформироваться. Так что разница между ними огромна. Бунтарь выражает сущность религии.

* Он привносит в этот мир изменение сознания — а когда меняется сознание,вслед за ним вынуждена меняться и структура общества. А наоборот не получается, все революции это доказывали, ведь все они заканчивались неудачей. Ни одной революции еще не удалось изменить человека, но, похоже, мы до сих пор этого не осознали. В наших головах все еще живут идеи революции, изменения общества, смены правительства, реформы чиновничьего аппарата, изменения законодательства и политических систем. Феодализм, капитализм, коммунизм, социализм, фашизм — все они были по- своему революционны. Но все провалились, причем с треском, ибо не изменился ЧЕЛОВЕК…*
...

Гаутама Будда, Заратустра, Иисус — эти люди были бунтарями. Они верили в личность. У них тоже не получилось, но совсем по другой причине. Их неудача отличается от неудачи революционеров. Революционеры пытались воплотить свои идеи во многих странах и разными путями — и у них ничего не вышло.

А идеи Гаутамы Будды не сработали потому, что на самом деле никто и не пытался их реализовать. У Иисуса не получилось, поскольку евреи распяли Его, а христиане Его похоронили. Его учение не было воплощено в жизнь — ему не дали и шанса. Бунтарь по сей день остается неизвестной величиной. Мы должны быть бунтарями, а не революционерами. Революционер принадлежит к весьма приземленным сферам, бунтарь и его бунтарский дух — это сфера духа. Революционер не может быть один: ему нужна толпа, политическая партия, правительство. Ему нужна власть. Но власть разлагает, а абсолютная власть разлагает абсолютно. Власть испортила всех революционеров, которым удалось захватить ее. Не они изменяли природу власти и ее институтов — они не могли. Это власть меняла их душу и сознание, она портила этих людей. Менялись только имена, а общество оставалось прежним.

Человеческое сознание не меняется на протяжении столетий. Лишь изредка у кого-то получается — но для миллионов людей успех одного человека — это не правило, это исключение. И поскольку такой человек всегда один, толпа его не принимает. Само его существование унижает тебя. Ты чувствуешь, что его присутствие тебя оскорбляет, ибо он открывает тебе глаза, показывает твои возможности и твое будущее. Твое эго задето, ты понимаешь, что ничего не сделал для своего духовного роста, твое сознание не расширилось, внутри тебя не стало больше любви, радости, творчества, тишины — мир вокруг не стал лучше. Ты ничего не дал этому миру: твое существование здесь — не благо, а мучение. И ты даешь волю своему гневу и жестокости, своей ревности и стремлению быть первым, своей жажде власти.

Ты превращаешь мир в арену битвы: ты жаждешь крови и заражаешь этим чувством всех вокруг себя. Ты лишаешь человеческую природу ее человечности. Ты помогаешь человеку забыть о его человеческих качествах и пасть ниже животных.Вот поэтому Гаутама Будда и Чжуан-цзы так задевают тебя —- у них вышло, а ты все еще топчешься на месте. Годы проходят, а внутри тебя ничто не загорается. Птицы не летят к тебе, не вьют около тебя свои гнезда и не поют рядом с тобой свои песни. Проще распять Иисуса и отравить Сократа — пусть их лучше не будет, и тебе не придется чувствовать свою духовную
неполноценность.

История знает немногих бунтарей. Но сейчас время пришло: если человечество не сможет дать миру сотни и тысячи бунтарей, если не загорится бунтарским духом, тогда наши дни на земле сочтены. Тогда ближайшие десятилетия могут стать для нас последними. Мы очень близко подошли к этой черте. Мы должны изменить свое сознание, должны передать миру больше медитативной энергии, дать ему больше любви. Мы должны разрушить прошлое — его уродство, его прогнившую идеологию, его глупую дискриминацию и дурацкие предрассудки. Мы должны создать новое человеческое существо со свежим взглядом на мир и с новыми ценностями. Отказ — вот в чем смысл бунтарства. Вот три слова, которые помогут тебе понять: реформа,революция и бунт.Реформа означает видоизменение.

Старое остается, и ты придаешь ему новую форму, новый вид — это похоже на ремонт старого дома. Его конструкция остается неизменной, ты его немного подкрашиваешь, убираешь мусор, пробиваешь несколько новых окон и дверей. Революция идет дальше реформы. Старое остается, но изменения более глубинны, они касаются даже основной конструкции дома. Ты не только меняешь цвет или п робиваешь новые окна и двери, но, возможно, пристраиваешь новые этажи, и здание растет ввысь. Но старое не разрушено, оно остается, оно спрятано за новым; по большому счету, оно остается фундаментом нового. Революция сохраняет связи с прошлым.

Бунт разрывает эти связи. Это не реформа и не революция; ты просто порываешь со всем старым. Старые религии, старые политические идеологии, старое человеческое существо — все это уже отжило свой век, и ты отказываешься от него. Ты начинаешь жизнь с нуля, с чистого листа. Революционер пытается изменить старое; бунтарь просто прощается с ним и, подобно змее, выползающей из своей старой кожи, никогда не оглядывается назад. Если мы на Земле не создадим людей с таким бунтарским духом, у человечества не будет будущего. Человек прошлого привел нас к последней черте. Старое мышление, старые идеологии, старые религии — все они вместе довели нас до состояния глобального самоубийства.

Только новое человеческое существо может спасти людской род, нашу планету и жизнь на этой планете. Я учу бунту, а не революции. Для меня бунтарство — это важнейшее качество религиозного человека. Это духовность в ее первозданной чистоте. Времена революций прошли. Французская революция закончилась неудачей, русская революция потерпела фиаско, китайская революция провалилась. В Индии потерпела неудачу даже революция Ганди, и случилось это на глазах у самого Ганди. Всю свою жизнь он учил «ненасилию», и на его глазах страна была разделена, миллионы людей убиты и сожжены заживо, миллионы женщин изнасилованы. Самого Ганди застрелили. Странный конец для святого, проповедовавшего ненасилие.

По ходу дела он и сам забыл обо всем, чему учил. Еще до завершения индийской революции американский мыслитель Луи Фишер спросил у Ганди: — Что Вы собираетесь делать с оружием и армиями, когда Индия станет независимой? — Я собираюсь выбросить все оружие в океан, а армии распущу и отправлю солдат работать на полях и в садах, — сказал Ганди. — Разве Вы забыли? Ведь на вашу страну могут напасть! — воскликнул Луи Фишер. — Мы радушно встретим захватчиков. Если кто-то на нас нападет, мы примем их как гостей и скажем им: «Вы тоже можете жить здесь, так же, как живем здесь мы. Нам незачем сражаться», — ответил Ганди.

А потом он напрочь забыл всю свою философию — вот как революции терпят неудачу. Как замечательно рассуждать о подобных вещах, но когда в твоих руках оказывается власть... Вначале Махатма Ганди отказался от любых правительственных постов. Причиной был страх, ведь нужно было что-то отвечать, если спросят об оружии, которое он собирался выбросить в океан. Да и насчет армий, работающих на полях. Когда Ганди увидел, какие огромные проблемы это повлечет за собой, он ушел от ответственности, за которую боролся всю свою жизнь. Если бы он согласился занять пост в правительстве, ему пришлось бы вступить в конфликт со своей собственной философией. Но в правительство вошли его ученики, люди, которых он выбирал сам. И Ганди не попросил их распустить армию. Когда Пакистан напал на Индию, он не сказал индийскому правительству: «Пойдемте же на границу и поприветствуем захватчиков как гостей».

Вместо этого он благословил первые три самолета, которые летели бомбить Пакистан. Эти самолеты пролетали над виллой в Нью-Дели, где остановился Ганди. Он вышел в сад и благословил их. С его благословением самолеты полетели дальше, чтобы убивать его прежних сограждан, которые всего несколько дней назад были «нашими братьями и сестрами». Он сделал это без угрызений совести и не увидел в своем поступке никакого противоречия...


Русская революция провалилась на глазах у Ленина. Вслед за Карлом Марксом он заявлял: «Когда победит революция, мы отменим браки, потому что брак — это проявление частной собственности. Когда исчезнет частная собственность, исчезнет и институт брака. Люди могут любить друг друга, могут жить вместе, о детях позаботится общество». Но все изменилось, когда коммунистическая партия, лидером которой был Ленин, захватила власть. Когда люди оказываются у власти, они начинают думать по-другому. Теперь Ленин рассуждал так: опасно давать такую независимость и свободу от ответственности — люди могут стать слишком большими индивидуалистами. Поэтому они должны быть обременены семьей — об отмене института брака он напрочь забыл. Удивительно, как революции терпели неудачи прямо на глазах творивших их революционеров. И все потому, что, как только власть оказывалась в их руках, они начинали рассуждать совершенно иначе. Спустя время они слишком привязывались к своей власти. Единственное, что их заботило, — как навечно удержать власть в своих руках и как держать народ под контролем.

Будущему не нужно больше революций. Будущему нужен новый эксперимент, который до сих пор еще не проводился. На протяжении тысяч лет рождались бунтари, но они всегда оставались в одиночестве. Возможно, тогда время для них еще не настало. Но сейчас время не только настало... если мы не поторопимся, оно может закончиться. В ближайшие десятилетия или исчезнет человечество, или на Земле появится новый человек с новым мышлением. И этот новый человек будет бунтарем.
Ошо (Книга осознания)﻿

----------


## Freemann

*Общество культивирует ваши амбиции, ваше желание власти, желание быть богатым. Это абсолютно неправильное общество. Это общество психически больных, сумасшедших людей. И когда они достигают цели, поставленной перед ними обществом и образовательной системой, они оказываются в тупике.* Дорога заканчивается, за ней ничего нет. Поэтому они либо становятся псевдодуховными людьми, либо сходят с ума, либо совершают самоубийство и уничтожают себя. Медитацию нельзя купить, любовь нельзя купить. Нельзя купить дружбу и благодарность. Но все это никому не интересно. Все остальное, весь этот мир – можно купить. Поэтому каждый ребенок начинает карабкаться по лестнице амбиций, и он с пеленок уже знает, что, если у него есть деньги – он сможет все...

Нобелевская премия – это очень большие деньги, сотни тысяч долларов, и премия постоянно увеличивается, потому что деньги все больше и больше обесцениваются. А Нобель, скорее всего, заработал огромную кучу денег, потому что все премии, раздаваемые ежегодно, выплачиваются только из процентов – основная сумма остается нетронутой. Ежегодный процент настолько велик, что есть возможность выдать премию двадцати претендентам.

Вся благотворительность – это, на самом деле, попытки отмыться от чувства вины. В буквальном смысле. После того, как Понтий Пилат приказал распять Христа, первое, что он сделал, помыл руки. Странно! От приказа о распятии руки не становятся грязными, почему же он решил их помыть? А все очень просто: он испытывал чувство вины. Людям потребовалось две тысячи лет, чтобы это понять. В течение двух тысяч лет никто даже не обращал на это внимания, никто не потрудился прокомментировать тот факт, что Понтий Пилат помыл руки. А вот Зигмунд Фрейд обнаружил, что люди, испытывающие вину, часто моют руки. Это символический акт. Словно их руки запятнаны грязью, кровью.

Поэтому, если у вас есть деньги, вы будете испытывать чувство вины. Благотворительность – прекрасный способ отмыть руки. Разные религии используют эти ваши переживания. Они манипулируют чувством вины очень умело – поддерживают ваше эго, утверждая, что, занимаясь благотворительностью, вы находитесь на духовном пути. Однако все это не имеет никакого отношения к духовности, это лишь попытки утешить преступников. Бывает еще и так, что человек чувствует себя настолько виноватым, что либо сходит с ума, либо совершает само– убийство. Его существование превращается в невыносимые муки. Ему трудно дышать. Самое странное, что он жизнь потратил на то, чтобы заработать все эти деньги, а все потому, что общество возбуждало в нем желание разбогатеть, желание заполучить власть. Деньги действительно дают власть, на них можно купить буквально все, кроме очень немногих вещей. Но никому нет дела до этих мелочей.

Медитацию нельзя купить, любовь нельзя купить. Нельзя купить дружбу и благодарность. Но все это никому не интересно. Все остальное, весь этот мир – можно купить. Поэтому каждый ребенок начинает карабкаться по лестнице амбиций, и он с пеленок уже знает, что, если у него есть деньги – он сможет все.

Общество культивирует ваши амбиции, ваше желание власти, желание быть богатым. Это абсолютно неправильное общество. Это общество психически больных, сумасшедших людей. И когда они достигают цели, поставленной перед ними обществом и образовательной системой, они оказываются в тупике. Дорога заканчивается, за ней ничего нет. Поэтому они либо становятся псевдодуховными людьми, либо сходят с ума, либо совершают самоубийство и уничтожают себя.

Деньги могут стать чем-то прекрасным, если они не находятся в руках отдельных людей, если они являются частью коммуны, частью общества, в котором все заботятся друг о друге. Все что-то создают, все вносят свой вклад, но никому не платят деньги, с людьми расплачиваются уважением, любовью, благодарностью и дают все, необходимое для жизни.

Деньги не должны быть в руках отдельных людей. Иначе возникает проблема чувства вины. И деньги не делают жизнь людей богаче. Если коммуна владеет деньгами, она может дать вам все, в чем вы нуждаетесь, она даст вам и образование, и возможность заниматься творчеством. Общество будет богатым, никто не будет чувствовать себя виноватым. Из-за того, что общество столько для вас сделало, вы захотите расплатиться с ним своими услугами, своей работой.

Если вы врач, вы будете стараться изо всех сил, если вы хирург, вы будете делать все, чтобы спасти пациента, потому что общество помогло вам стать хирургом, дало вам образование, дало вам все необходимое, заботилось о вас с самого детства.

Вот что я имею в виду, когда говорю, что дети должны принадлежать коммуне, а коммуна должна заботиться обо всех. Все, что создано людьми, не будет тайно накапливаться в руках отдельных людей, это будет общим ресурсом. Это будет ваше, это будет для вас, но оно не будет в ваших руках. Тогда у вас не будет повода для проявления амбиций, наоборот, это поможет вам стать более творческими, более щедрыми, более благодарными, тогда общество будет становиться все лучше и прекрасней. Тогда деньги перестанут быть проблемой.
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

*Насилие всегда будет верной приметой общества, охваченного духом соперничества. В таком обществе не бывает друзей. Каждый делает вид, что он ваш друг, но на самом деле каждый вам враг, потому что все стремятся влезть на одну и ту же ступень. Каждый вам враг, потому его успех – это ваш провал. Очень быстро люди осваивают искусство ставить друг другу подножку, использовать грязные методы, потому что это дает преимущество, позволяет срезать путь...*

Из поколения в поколение снова и снова передается одна и та же болезнь. Из самых лучших побуждений родители, учителя, всевозможные лидеры и проповедники настойчиво пропагандируют идею соперничества, сравнения, амбициозных побуждений, готовя ребенка к непримиримой борьбе, в которую ему придется включиться, чтобы выжить, а говоря проще, к жестокости и агрессии. Они знают: если не быть агрессивным, останешься позади. Ты должен самоутвердиться, приложив к этому все свои силы. Ты должен состязаться с таким рвением, как будто от этого зависит твоя жизнь. Такова структура всей нашей образовательной системы. В школе я почти всегда был лучшим учеником в классе – дело не в том, что я был очень прилежным или посещал все без исключения уроки. Просто я обнаружил, что программу, которую нам преподавали, можно освоить за два месяца, хотя мы тратили на это целый год. Поэтому я уделял учебе только последние два месяца учебного года, а остальное время делал все, что хотел.

Учителей это изумляло. А когда я возвращался домой в день выставления итоговых оценок и говорил отцу, что закончил год лучше всех в классе, он неизменно говорил: – Значит, в твоем классе одни дураки. – Странно, – отвечал я, – когда другие дети получают хорошие оценки, их родители радуются, а тебя, похоже, огорчает, что я учусь с дураками. Ты думаешь, что только поэтому у меня лучшие результаты, а иначе у меня не было бы никакого шанса. Он никогда не подбадривал меня, не говорил: «Ты молодец, ты заслужил награду». Он никогда меня не поощрял. Единственное, что он всегда говорил: – Странно, но тебе всегда удается попасть в класс к дуракам – естественно, что ты становишься лучшим. Но такое отношение – редкость. Родители используют все возможные стимулы: «Будь лучшим, и получишь вознаграждение. Будь лучшим – это принесет уважение твоим родителям, твоей семье». Вас учат, что нужно быть впереди остальных любой ценой. И рано или поздно на ребенка это оказывает действие – он старается бежать быстрее. Даже если ему придется навредить кому то, чтобы вырваться вперед, он это сделает. Насилие всегда будет верной приметой общества, охваченного духом соперничества.

 В таком обществе не бывает друзей. Каждый делает вид, что он ваш друг, но на самом деле каждый вам враг, потому что все стремятся влезть на одну и ту же ступень. Каждый вам враг, потому его успех – это ваш провал. Очень быстро люди осваивают искусство ставить друг другу подножку, использовать грязные методы, потому что это дает преимущество, позволяет срезать путь.

Когда я преподавал в университете, у меня был один студент… в нем было что то такое, что в день экзаменов ни один преподаватель не хотел оставаться в аудитории с ним наедине. Настоящий головорез – того и гляди кого нибудь убьет. Вот что он обычно делал: он приходил на экзамен с ножом и клал его рядом с собой на парту, чтобы все могли его видеть. Ни один профессор не решался подойти близко. Он приносил шпаргалки и всегда сдавал экзамен лучше всех. Ни один профессор не хотел находиться в аудитории, где сдавал экзамены этот студент. И ректор попросил об этом меня. – Без проблем, – ответил я. – Но никто не хочет, – удивился он. – Они ничего не понимают, – сказал я. Я пошел к одному моему другу, сикху, и попросил: – Одолжи мне твой кирпан . Кирпан – это особая разновидность меча, оружие, гораздо более опасное, чем любой другой меч: один удар – и голова долой! –

 Что ты собираешься делать с этим мечом? – спросил он. – Я хочу научить одного студента, что значит быть сикхом. Он сказал: – Это хорошо. Вах гуруджи ки фатех. Вах гуруджи ка хальса. Это сикхская мантра: «Таким путем мастер побеждает. Таким путем последователи мастера побеждают». Он дал мне свой кирпан , и я пошел в экзаменационную аудиторию. Тот парень сидел за партой, а перед ним лежал его ножичек. Я подошел к нему и рядом с его ножом вонзил в парту свой кирпан . Он посмотрел на меня, а я сказал: – Выброси все шпаргалки, которые ты принес. Видишь мой кирпан ? – И я забрал его ножик. – Что вы делаете? – спросил он. – Если произнесешь еще хоть одно слово, – сказал я, – удар этого меча лишит тебя головы. – Вы, наверное, сумасшедший, – сказал он. – Я не сделал ничего плохого, а вы готовы меня убить! Я сказал:

Тут вопрос не в том, что плохо или хорошо. Вопрос в том, у кого больше нож – мой нож больше! Я имею полное право выкинуть тебя вон из этой аудитории. – И я выкинул его нож в окно. Я сказал: – Если ты не выбросишь все шпаргалки, которые принес с собой, твоя голова тоже вылетит в окно. Он отдал мне все шпаргалки, и я выкинул их в окно. Ректор наблюдал за этим из окна своего кабинета. – Что происходит? – вскричал он. – Из окон экзаменационной аудитории вылетают всякие вещи – сначала нож, потом бумаги… Он бросился в аудиторию. – У вас какие то проблемы? – Не беспокойтесь, – сказал я. – Дайте мне еще минуту… если этот парень не будет вести себя как положено, вы увидите, как из окна вылетает кое что еще. – Что именно? – спросил он. – Его

голова! – ответил я. Ректор вывел меня из аудитории и сказал:

– Я сожалею, что попросил вас дежурить в этой аудитории. Вы свободны, нельзя так себя вести! – Но другого способа научить этого идиота нет, – сказал я. – Все профессора, которых вы посылали в эту аудиторию, так испугались его ножа, что теперь никто не хочет сюда идти. Что он может сделать? Самое большее – убить вас, поэтому я принес большой нож. Но именно этому каждого из нас учит общество: ты должен быть более агрессивным, иначе потерпишь неудачу. Ты должен пробивать себе путь, потому что каждый стремится достичь того же результата. Ректор сказал мне: – Я вас освобождаю. Вы больше никогда не будете дежурить на экзаменах. –

Замечательно! – воскликнул я. – Именно этого я и хотел. Мне это не нужно, я не хочу никому причинять беспокойство. Им всем и так достанется от жизни – зачем мне привносить в нее еще больше беспокойства? Но я также не позволю, чтобы кто то беспокоил меня. Очень хорошо, что вы освободили меня от этой обязанности навсегда

Однако все наше общество основано на насилии, и вы должны проявлять больше жестокости, если у вас есть амбиции. Чтобы стать бунтарем, нужно быть неамбициозным, не склонным к соперничеству, не стремящимся к власти человеком. Каждый ребенок может стать таким бунтарем. Единственное, что нужно, – чтобы у него не отнимали его невинность. Чувство вас не обманывает: внутри вас живет бунтарь. В каждом человеке есть бунтарь. Но общество слишком сильно – оно делает вас трусливыми, заставляет хитрить. Оно не помогает вам быть самим собой. Оно не хочет, чтобы кто то был самим собой, потому что тогда повсюду будут одни бунтари. Но запомните: прежде чем стать бунтарями, вы должны выполнить некоторые условия. Я не хочу, чтобы появлялись бунтари старого типа. Мои представления о бунтарях иные – это совсем свежая идея, это новое понимание. Пока в вас не будет достаточно сострадания, не будет достаточно любви – не будет достаточно тишины в сердце, не будет глубокой внутренней медитации, приносящей вам больше света, не будет большей осознанности, вы не будете соответствовать моим условиям. Я хочу, чтобы вы были бунтарями только при этих условиях.

Тогда вы не сможете сделать ничего неправильного. Тогда все, что вы будете делать, будет правильно. Когда действуешь из любви, все правильно. Любовь – это магическая сила, которая все преображает, все делает правильным. Я хочу, чтобы бунтари были просветленными. Это возможно, потому что просветление иногда случается и бунтари есть в этом мире, так что все, что нам нужно, – это синтез, соединяющий то и другое вместе. Бунтарство и просветление; Гаутама Будда, наделенный бунтарским духом Ленина, – вот самое прекрасное явление в мире...
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

Простой человек до настоящего момента никогда не был целью общества. Простой человек и не может быть целью, потому что вы рождаетесь простыми! Каждый ребенок прост, это всего лишь чистый лист. Потом родители начинают писать на этом листе, кем он должен стать. Учителя, священники, лидеры – все они продолжают настаивать, что вы должны кем то стать, в противном случае ваша жизнь пройдет впустую. А на самом деле все наоборот...©

Почему человек создал столько сложностей и почему он не верит в простое?
Простое не является вызовом для человеческого эго, трудное – это вызов, невозможное – прекрасный вызов. Чтобы понять, насколько раздулось ваше эго, нужно посмотреть на то, с какими трудностями вы решили бороться. Эго измеримо с вашими амбициями. Но простое не привлекает эго. Простое – это смерть эго.

И человек выбрал сложности даже там, где в сложностях нет никакой необходимости, по той причине, что так он может продолжать выращивать и вскармливать свое эго. Он продолжает становиться все более и более важным в политике, в религии, в обществе – везде.

Вся психология заточена под то, чтобы делать эго сильнее. Даже эти глупцы, психологи, делают акцент на том, что человеку нужно сильное эго. Поэтому образование запрограммировано так, чтобы методом кнута и пряника создавать в вас амбиции, заставлять вас двигаться в определенном направлении. Ваши родители с самого начала имеют слишком много надежд по отношению к вам. Они думают, что, возможно, у них родился сам Александр Великий или что их дочь – реинкарнация Клеопатры. Родители с самого вашего рождения вбивают вам в голову, что, пока вы не доказали свою состоятельность, вы ничего не ст?ите. Простого человека считают простофилей.

Простой человек до настоящего момента никогда не был целью общества. Простой человек и не может быть целью, потому что вы рождаетесь простыми! Каждый ребенок прост, это всего лишь чистый лист. Потом родители начинают писать на этом листе, кем он должен стать. Учителя, священники, лидеры – все они продолжают настаивать, что вы должны кем то стать, в противном случае ваша жизнь пройдет впустую. А на самом деле все наоборот.

Вы – бытие. Вам не нужно становиться никем другим. Вот в чем смысл простоты: когда вам легко с самим собой, вы не стремитесь стать кем то, – а подобное стремление нигде не кончается.

Нет ни одного места, где бы вы почувствовали: «Теперь мое путешествие окончено. Я достиг высочайшего пика, к которому стремился». Никто за всю историю человечества не смог этого сделать по той простой причине, что человек ходит по кругу. Поэтому кто то всегда в чем то опережает вас.

Вы можете стать президентом Америки, но будете чувствовать себя неполноценным в сравнении с Мухаммедом Али. У вас нет той животной силы. Мухаммед Али может хорошенько дать в нос Рональду Рейгану, и Рональд Рейган будет неподвижно лежать на земле. Вы можете продолжать счет: один, два, три – Рональд Рейган не поднимется, чтобы снова схлопотать. Он просто ждет, когда счет дойдет до десяти, чтобы встать и поехать в больницу. Вы можете быть премьер министром страны, но при встрече с Альбертом Эйнштейном будете чувствовать себя пигмеем – не премьер министром, а пигмеем.
Жизнь многогранна. Невозможно устремляться во все стороны и быть во всем первым. Это просто невозможно, существование так не работает.

Эго – болезнь человека. Власть имущие хотят, чтобы вы оставались больными. Они не хотят, чтобы вы были здоровыми и цельными, потому что ваше здоровье и цельность представляют опасность для их интересов. Вот почему никто не хочет быть простым, никто не хочет быть никем. И весь мой подход направлен на то, чтобы вам было легко с самими собой, чтобы вы приняли свое существо.

Становиться – это болезнь, быть – это здоровье. Но простое, цельное, здоровое, полное блаженства – вы не знаете вкуса ничего этого. Ваше общество не оставляет вам ни одного момента для себя, поэтому вы знаете лишь один путь: путь эго. Вам говорили стать Иисусом Христом. Есть такие общества, которые ставят своей целью, чтобы каждый стал богом. Этот безумный мир! Вам нужно освободиться от всего этого программирования. Если вы хотите получать удовольствие, расслабляться, ощущать покой и красоту существования, это фальшивое эго должно отпасть.

Я не хочу больше ничего у вас забирать. Я лишь хочу забрать ваше эго, которое в любом случае – всего лишь фантазия. Оно не реально, так что на самом деле я ничего у вас не забираю. И я хочу подарить вам то, чем вы являетесь. Конечно, мне не нужно дарить это вам: оно уже у вас! Вас нужно просто встряхнуть и вернуть к поразительной красоте невинности.
В этот момент вы достигаете состояния ребенка.
Вы ничем не рискуете. Но вы бежите за тенью, которую никогда не сможете догнать, забывая все те сокровища, которые принесли с собой в этот мир. Смерть покончит с вами до того, как будет удовлетворено ваше эго. Жизнь коротка, она не должна быть растрачена на такие глупые игры.
Ошо

----------


## othlyas

А что, лучше прожить всю жизнь и ничего не добиться ?

----------


## Никита Соловьев

*othlyas*, Если вы философ, то у вас отличное прикрытие.

----------


## Freemann

> А что, лучше прожить всю жизнь и ничего не добиться ?


А так, чего Вы добились?...


*Все человечество находится в одной и той же ситуации. В течение тысячелетий мы работали над тем, чтобы превратить Землю в большой сумасшедший дом, и, к несчастью, мы в этом преуспели.* 

То же самое происходит везде, не только в Италии: люди убивают друг друга. Везде существует насилие по той простой причине, что мы, используя разные хитроумные способы, не позволяли человеческим энергиям быть творческими, а всякий раз, когда препятствуют движению творческих энергий, они становятся разрушительными. Настоящая проблема – не в насилии. Настоящая проблема в том, как помочь людям быть творческими. Творческий человек не может быть насильственным, так как его энергии движутся в направлении Бога. Мы называем Бога творцом, создателем. Всякий раз, когда вы что-то создаете, вы участвуете в бытии Божьем. Вы не можете быть насильственными, вы не можете быть разрушительными; это невозможно.
Но за тысячи лет мы разрушили все возможные пути для творчества. Вместо того чтобы помогать людям быть творческими, мы учим их быть разрушительными. Воин, солдат – мы слишком сильно их уважали. На самом деле воина следует осуждать, а не уважать – он разрушает. Солдат не должен почитаться.

Нам нужны саньясины, а не солдаты. Нам нужны любящие люди, а не бойцы. Но любовь осуждается, а насилие прославляется. Что великого в Александре Великом? Одно лишь насилие. Он велик, потому что был самым насильственным человеком того времени. Он убивал почти по всему миру, известному в его время, – он убил миллионы – и тем не менее мы продолжаем называть его Александром Великим. Что великого в ваших королях, императорах и в их истории? Почему вы продолжаете их восхвалять? Они должны быть полностью забыты. Надир Шах, Чингисхан, Тамерлан – почему их нужно помнить? Почему маленьким детям нужно рассказывать все эти глупости, которые натворили люди? Потому, что мы все еще хотим, чтобы люди сражались. Политик живет насилием, нации живут насилием. Если насилие исчезнет, не будет ни Италии, ни Индии, ни Японии. Будет только единое человечество. Зачем эти границы? Но без этих границ политики должны исчезнуть, а они не хотят исчезать, это очевидно. У них в границы вложены огромные средства, и границы должны быть защищены. Единственный способ их защитить – убивать, и тот, кто убивает больше, и есть победитель.

То же самое в меньшем масштабе происходит и в жизни людей. Людей научили быть насильственными; если вы не насильственны, вы не преуспеете в жизни. Вы должны быть очень насильственными, только тогда вы сможете осуществить свои амбиции. Мягкий человек не может преуспеть, он неизбежно потерпит поражение, так как не умеет быть конкурентоспособным. Он не может прокладывать себе путь локтями, он не может идти по людским головам. Все политики – преступники по той простой причине, что преступление приносит доход. Нужно только быть достаточно хитрым, чтобы вас не поймали. Вот самое главное правило насильственной жизни: все средства хороши, если они приводят к цели. И, конечно, вместо того чтобы спорить – ведь спор может никогда не закончиться, – лучше выхватить меч, это решает дело немедленно. Легче сразиться с человеком и выяснить, кто прав. «Кто силен, тот и прав». Этот принцип все еще жив – принцип джунглей.

Мы называем человека цивилизованным? Его еще нужно сделать цивилизованным. Цивилизация – это только идея, которая все еще не реализована. Человек цивилизован лишь на поверхности – меньше даже, чем на глубину кожи. Просто царапните немножко, и вы увидите, как появляется животное – свирепое животное, гораздо более свирепое, чем любое из диких животных, потому что дикие животные, какими бы дикими они ни были, не производят бомбы – атомные бомбы, водородные бомбы. В сравнении с человеком и его насилием все животные остаются далеко позади.

Это было правилом и в прошлом. Будды – это исключения. Они, безусловно, единственные цивилизованные человеческие существа. Остальная масса людей, толпа, совсем не цивилизована. Такое творится не только в Италии, то же самое происходит здесь, в Индии. Великая духовная страна, очень древнее религиозное наследие, и тем не менее люди убивают. Людям это безразлично. Как раз сейчас по всей стране происходят беспорядки. И вот что поражает. В Морадабаде, где начались беспорядки, мусульмане собрались на молитву. У них был религиозный праздник Ид, и они собрались на молитву. И после этого молитвенного собрания вспыхнуло насилие. Это означает, что люди, которые пришли на молитву, принесли с собой оружие. Сразу же были убиты сто тридцать человек. Что это за лицемерие? Что это за сумасшествие? Люди, которые пришли молиться, прячут ножи, клинки, бутылки с кислотой. Они пришли подготовленными. Все, похоже, было спланировано заранее. И они пришли туда, чтобы молиться. Какая молитва возможна в такой ситуации? Слово «ислам» означает «мир» – ислам породил в мире больше насилия, чем любая другая религия, и это слово означает «мир». Христианство утверждает: «Бог есть любовь», а христиане убили миллионы людей, они сжигали людей заживо. И Бог есть любовь! Это очень бессознательное состояние дел. Люди живут бессознательно, не зная, что они делают, почему они это делают, даже не задумываясь об этом.

Людям нужно помочь быть немного более осознанными, немного более бдительными. Им нужно немного больше ясности, чтобы увидеть, что они делают. Но ясности нет, а привилегированные круги не хотят никакой ясности. Они хотят еще больше путаницы. Чем больше путаницы, тем большей властью обладают политики. Чем больше путаницы, тем большей властью обладают священники. Они не хотят, чтобы человек стал осознающим, они хотят, чтобы он жил настолько бессознательно, насколько это возможно. И так обстоит дело не только с простыми людьми, так обстоит дело и со всеми прочими – с так называемыми интеллектуалами, интеллигенцией, политиками, монахами. Это применимо ко всем, за исключением очень немногих людей, и эти немногие люди не могут существенно помочь.

Вот почему мои усилия направлены на то, чтобы создать огромное поле Будды, чтобы высвободить столько энергии, сколько ее высвобождается при атомном взрыве. Саньяса – это попытка собрать всех тех людей, которые готовы стать осознающими, стать разумными. И нам придется распространить этот цвет по всему миру. Это цвет весны. Человеку нужна новая жизнь, новое рождение. Все то, что ему говорили и чему его учили до сих пор, потерпело неудачу. Это было обречено на неудачу, потому что предназначалось не для создания лучшего человечества; это предназначалось для того, чтобы удерживать человека в том состоянии рабства, в каком он и пребывает.

Если насилие исчезнет, не будет ни Италии, ни Индии, ни Японии. Будет только единое человечество...
Настоящая проблема – не в насилии. Настоящая проблема в том, как помочь людям быть творческими. Творческий человек не может быть насильственным, так как его энергии движутся в направлении Бога. Мы называем Бога творцом, создателем. Всякий раз, когда вы что-то создаете, вы участвуете в бытии Божьем. Вы не можете быть насильственными, вы не можете быть разрушительными; это невозможно.
оШо

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Freemann

*(часть 1).

....Ум человека стал больным, он превратился в рану. Это больше не здоровый центр — он стал болезненной язвой.* Вот почему все ваше внимание сконцентрировано на нем. Возможно, вы не думали о том факте, что, когда какая-то часть тела заболевает, все наше внимание перемещается на нее. Вы начинаете осознавать свою ногу, только если она болит; если боли нет, то вы совершенно не осознаете ногу. Если на вашей руке есть рана, то вы начинаете осознавать руку; если раны нет, то вы ее совершенно не замечаете. Так или иначе, ваш ум, несомненно, стал больным, потому что двадцать четыре часа в сутки вы осознаете только его и ничего больше. Чем здоровее тело, тем меньше оно будет ощущать¬ся. Вы ощущаете только ту часть тела, которая стала нездоровой. И единственная часть тела, которую вы сейчас ощущаете, это голова. Ваше сознание движется только вокруг нее — знает только ее, признает только ее. Здесь появилась болезненная рана. Не освободив¬шись от этой раны, не освободившись от этого очень напряженного и беспокойного состояния ума, ни один человек не сможет быть счастливым.

Поэтому сегодня мы обсудим эту структуру, ум, и то, как ее изменить. (Ошо)...

*Глава 4-. Понимание* Первое — это то, что вы должны ясно понимать структуру ума. Если вы на десять минут сядете в уединении и честно запишете на листке бумаги все мысли, которые будут проходить через ваш ум, то вам не за¬хочется показывать этот листок даже самому лучшему своему другу, потому что вы обнаружите мысли, которые настолько безумны, что ни вы, ни кто-либо еще не мог¬ли их ожидать. Вы обнаружите настолько неуместные, бесполезные и противоречивые мысли, что подумаете, что сошли с ума. Если вы честно в течение десяти минут будете за¬писывать все, что придет вам в голову, то вас очень уди¬вит происходящее там.


Вы захотите узнать, в своем вы уме или вы сумасшедший. Вы никогда не заглядываете в свой ум даже на десять минут, чтобы узнать, что там происходит, или, может быть, вы именно потому не за¬глядываете в него, что глубоко внутри уже знаете, что там происходит. Возможно, вы боитесь. Вот почему люди боятся одиночества и двадцать четы¬ре часа в сутки ищут себе компанию - хотят встретиться с друзьями, или пойти в клуб, или что-нибудь еще. И ес¬ли они не могут никого найти, то они читают газету или слушают радио. Никто не хочет оставаться один, потому что в тот момент, когда вы остаетесь одни, вы начинаете узнавать правду о своем действительном состоянии. Когда присутствует другой человек, вы вовлечены в отношения с ним и не осознаете самого себя. Поиск другого — это не что иное, как поиск удобного повода, чтобы сбежать от самого себя. Основная причина, по¬чему вы начинаете интересоваться другими людьми, заключается в том, что вы боитесь самого себя и очень хорошо знаете: если вы полностью узнаете себя, то об¬наружите, что абсолютно безумны. Чтобы отделаться от этого ощущения, человек ищет компанию, ищет това¬рищей, ищет друга,'ищет общество, ищет толпу.

Человек боится одиночества. Он боится одиночества потому что в одиночестве он может обнарркить отраже¬ние своего действительного состояния, встретиться с от¬ражением своего собственного лица. И это может быть очень пугающе, очень жутко. Поэтому с того момента, когда он просыпается утром, и до того момента, когда он засыпает вечером, он использует самые разнообразные методы, чтобы убежать от себя и не встретиться с самим собой. Он боится, что может увидеть самого себя. Человек изобрел тысячи способов бегства от самого себя. И чем хуже становилось состояние, человеческого ума, тем больше новых изобретений он придумывал, что¬бы убежать от себя. Если мы посмотрим на последние пятьдесят лет, то обнаружим, что человек создал развле¬чений, позволяющих убежать от себя, больше, чем когда-либо в истории. Кинотеатры, радио, телевидение — все это способы убежать от себя.

 Человек стал таким бес¬покойным. Каждый ищет развлечений; вы делаете самые разные вещи, чтобы на какое-то время забыть о самом себе, потому что ваша внутренняя ситуация ухудшает¬ся. Повсюду в мире одновременно с развитием цивили¬зации увеличилось потребление наркотиков. Недавно были открыты новые наркотики, которые становятся очень популярными в Европе и в Америке. Это такие наркотики, как ЛСД, мескалин, марихуана. Во всех раз¬витых городах Европы и Америки, среди всех образован¬ных людей стремление попробовать новые наркотики достигло пика. Поиск надежных средств, позволяющих человеку забыть самого себя, продолжается — без них человек окажется в большом затруднении. Что стоит за всем этим? Почему вы хотите забыть самих себя? Почему вы так стремитесь к самозабве¬нию? И не думайте, что забыть себя стараются только те люди, которые ходят в кино: люди, которые ходят в храмы, ходят туда по той же самой причине; нет никакой разницы.

Храм — это старый способ забыть себя, кино — новый способ. Если человек сидит и нараспев повторяет: «Рам, Рам», — то не думайте, что он делает что-то иное, нежели пытается забыть самого себя в пес¬нопении — точно так же, как кто-то другой пытается забыть себя, слушая песню из кинофильма. Между эти¬ми двумя людьми нет разницы. Это стремление вовлечься во что-нибудь вне самого себя — будь то «Рам», или кинофильм, или музыка, ~ по сути есть не что иное, как стремление убежать от самого себя. Вы все занимаетесь тем, что так или иначе убегае¬те от самих себя. Это говорит о том, что ваше внутрен¬нее состояние ухудшается, и вам не хватает храбрости даже посмотреть на него. Вы очень боитесь посмотреть в эту сторону.

Вы поступаете как страусы. Увидев врага, страус пря¬чет голову в песок, поскольку думает, что смотреть на врага опасно. Когда врага не видно, страусиная логика говорит: «Раз его не видно, значит, его нет. Я в безопас¬ности». Но это неправильная логика. Страуса можно простить, но человека — нет. Вещь не перестает суще¬ствовать просто потому, что ее не видно. Если вещь вид¬на, то с ней можно что-то сделать, но если она не видна, то нет никакой возможности что-либо сделать.Вы хотите забыть то состояние, которое существует внутри, вы не хотите его видеть. Вероятно, ваш ум мож¬но убедить в том, что чего-то, чего не видно, там нет, но это не означает, что оно исчезло. Невидимое — не зна-чит несуществующее. Если бы что-то было видно, то вы могли бы это изменить, но, поскольку этого не видно, изменение невозможно. Оно будет продолжать расти внутри подобно ране, подобно язве, которую вы спря¬тали и на которую не хотите смотреть...
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

*(часть 2) Ум стал раной... Если когда-нибудь будет изобретен аппарат, с помощью которого мы сможем посмотреть, что происходит внутри каждого человека, то, вероятно, все немедленно совершат самоубийство. Никто не по¬зволит, чтобы кто-нибудь еще увидел, что происходит внутри него*. Рано или поздно это станет возможно, Прямо сейчас мы можем быть благодарны за то, что в наших головах нет окошек, через которые мы могли бы заглядывать друг другу в умы и видеть, что там про¬исходит. То, что люди скрывают внутри, и то, о чем они гово¬рят снаружи, очень различается. То, что вы видите на их лицах снаружи, полностью отличается от того, что про¬исходит у них внутри. Возможно, снаружи они говорят о любви, но внутри они полны ненависти. Они могут сказать кому-нибудь: «Доброе утро. Я рад тебя видеть. Я счастлив, что встретил тебя этим утром», — но внутри они говорят: «Почему первое, на что я должен смотреть сегодня утром, это физиономия этого дурака?» Если бы существовали окошки, чтобы смотреть внутрь людских голов, то мы бы испытывали большие трудности, жизнь стала бы действительно сложной.

Мы могли бы говорить с кем-нибудь по-дружески, думая при этом: «Когда же этот человек помрет?» На поверх¬ности находится одно, а внутри — что-то другое, и мы не смеем посмотреть вовнутрь, взглянуть вовнутрь и увидеть. То, что человек говорит во сне, более подлинно, чем то, что он говорит, когда бодрствует, потому что это больше идет изнутри. То, каким вы себя видите в сво¬их снах, более реально, чем то, каким вы являетесь на рыночной площади и в толпе.

 Лицо в толпе загрими¬ровано и искусственно, глубоко внутри вы совершенно другой человек. Вы можете ухитряться скрывать вещи, прилепляя снаружи какие-нибудь хорошие мысли, но внутри горит пожар мыслей- На поверхности вы можете казаться абсолютно спокойным и здоровым, но внутри все нездорово и нарушено. На поверхности может ка¬заться, что вы улыбаетесь, но возможно, что эта улыбка лишь прикрывает океан слез. На самом деле весьма ве¬роятно, что вы натренировались в улыбках именно для того, чтобы скрывать слезы внутри. Обычно люди по¬ступают именно так.

 Кто-то однажды спросил Ницше: — Вы всегда смеетесь. Вы такой радостный. Вы дей¬ствительно так себя чувствуете? Ницше ответил: — Раз уж вы спросили, я скажу вам правду. Я смеюсь для того, чтобы не заплакать. Прежде, чем начнется мой плач, я подавляю его смехом Я останавливаю его внутри себя. Мой смех может убедить других, что я счастлив. Я настолько печален, что чувствую облегчение, только когда смеюсь. Иногда я могу себя утешить. Никто не видел Будду смеющимся, никто не видел Махавиру смеющимся, никто не видел Христа смею¬щимся. Должна быть причина. Возможно, им нет нуж¬ды смеяться, потому что внутри нет слез, и их не нужно скрывать. Возможно, внутри не осталось печали, кото-рую нужно скрывать за улыбкой. Все то, что было нару¬шено внутри, исчезло, так что теперь нет необходимости прикреплять снаружи цветы смеха. Тому, чье тело плохо пахнет, нужно брызгать на него духами. Тому, чье тело безобразно, нужно прилагать уси¬лия, чтобы выглядеть красивым.

Тому, кто внутри печа¬лен, приходится учиться смеяться, а тому, кто внутри полон слез, снаружи приходится постоянно улыбаться. Тот, кто внутри полон колючек, должен снаружи укра¬сить себя цветами.Человек абсолютно не таков, каким кажется, он — полная противоположность. Внутри него — что-то одно, а снаружи — нечто другое. И хорошо, если другие об-манываются тем, что вы прикрепили снаружи, но про¬блема заключается в том, что вы и сами этим обманыва¬етесь. Если бы только другие были обмануты внешним видом, все было бы в порядке, — это не очень удиви¬тельно, поскольку люди обычно видят только то, что снаружи. Но вы и сами обмануты, так как думаете, что вы действительно есть тот образ, который видят дру¬гие. Вы смотрите на себя глазами других, вы никогда не видите себя непосредственно такими, какие вы есть, подлинными.

Образ, сформированный в глазах других людей, об¬манывает вас самих, и вы начинаете бояться смотреть вовнутрь. Вы хотите видеть тот образ, который видят в вас люди, но не вашу реальность. Что говорят люди? Вам очень интересно знать, что о вас говорят. За этим лю¬бопытством кроется только одно: вы думаете, что смо¬жете узнать себя благодаря образу, сформированному в глазах других людей. Это поистине удивительно! Даже для того, чтобы узнать себя, вам приходится смотреть в глаза другого человека,Люди боятся, что другие скажут о них что-то плохое. Они счастливы, когда люди говорят о них хорошее, по¬скольку их знание самих себя зависит от мнения других.

Они не обладают непосредственным знанием самих себя, у них нет прямого переживания самих себя. Это переживание может случиться, но не случается, потому что вы стараетесь убежать от него.Первое, что необходимо при встрече с умом, - не беспокоиться о том, что говорят другие или каким вы кажетесь другим; вместо этого вы должны напрямую встретиться с тем, что вы есть по существу. В уедине¬нии вы должны полностью открыть свой ум и увидеть, что там находится. Это требует храбрости. Это требует огромной храбрости — решиться войти в ад, скрытый внутри вас. Это требует большой храбрости — увидеть себя в своей наготе. Нужна большая храбрость...
ОшО

----------


## Freemann

*(часть 3) Наши умы пришли в полное замешательство, но мы никогда не обращали никакого внимания на эту проблему и поэтому не создали никаких методов, чтобы с нею правиться...*

Жил-был один император. Каждый день он уединялся в комнате посередине своего дворца. Его семья, придворные, друзья, министры очень удивлялись этой привычке. Он всегда носил с собой ключ от этой комнаты и, когда входил в нее, то запирал дверь изнутри. В комнату вела только одна дверь, и в ней не было ни одного окна. Каждый день он не меньше часа находился в этой комнате.Даже его жены не знали о том, что он делает в этой комнате, потому что он никогда никому об этом рас¬сказывал. Если кто-то спрашивал, он улыбался и молчал, и никому не давал ключ. Все удивлялись этому, и лю-бопытство росло с каждым днем: «Что он там делает?» Никто не знал. Он оставался в этой запертой комнате в течение часа, затем молча выходил оттуда и клал ключ к себе в карман, а на следующий день снова делал то же самое. Наконец людское любопытство достигло максимума, и они сговорились между собой, решив выяснить, что делает император в этой комнате.

Его министры, его жены, его сыновья, его дочери приняли участие в этом заговоре.Однажды ночью они проделали отверстие в стене, с тем чтобы увидеть, что он будет делать, когда в следу¬ющий раз войдет в комнату. На следующий день, когда император вошел внутрь, все они один за другим загля¬нули в отверстие. Но каждый, кто приближал свой глаз к отверстию, тут же отходил в сторону и спрашивал; «Что он делает? Что он делает?» Но никто не мог ска¬зать, что он делает. Император вошел внутрь и снял с себя всю одежду. Затем он простер руки к небу и сказал: — О, Боже! Человек, который носил эту одежду, это не я. Это не моя подлинная сущность — вот моя под¬ линная сущность. И он стал прыгать и кричать, и выкрикивать руга¬тельства, и вести себя как сумасшедший. Каждый, кто смотрел через отверстие, тут же отхо¬дил в сторону в шоке и говорил: — Что делает наш император? Мы думали, что, может быть, он занимается какой-нибудь йогой или про¬ износит какие-нибудь молитвы. Но чтоб такое! Что он делает? А император сказал Богу

— Человек, который стоял перед тобой одетым и выглядел безмолвным и спокойным, абсолютно фальшив. Он воспитанный человек. Я сделал его таким своими усилиями. В реальности же я таков. Это — моя подлинная сущность, это — моя нагота, и это — мое безумие. Если ты принимаешь мою подлинную сущность, тогда все в порядке, — потому что я могу обманывать людей, но как я могу обмануть тебя? Я могу показать людям, что я не нагой, надев одежду, но ты прекрасно знаешь, что я нагой. Как я могу обмануть тебя? Я могу показать людям, что полон безмолвия и блаженства, но ты знаешь меня в самой моей глубине. Как я могу обмануть тебя? Перед тобой я всего лишь безумец.Перед Богом мы все подобны безумцам. В действительности, если мы оставим в стороне Бога и посмотрим внутрь самих себя, то даже в своих собственных глазах мы будем выглядеть как сумасшедшие.

Наши умы пришли в полное замешательство, но мы никогда
не об-ращали никакого внимания на эту проблему и поэтому не создали никаких методов, чтобы с нею справиться.Первое, что необходимо, — это встретиться с умом напрямую. Но, чтобы эта встреча состоялась, вы долж¬ны понимать две или три вещи. После этого вы сможете думать о том, как изменить ум.Для прямой встречи с умом прежде всего нужно отбросить все страхи познания себя. Что такое страх узнать себя? Это страх того, что, возможно, вы плохой человек. Это страх того, что после того, как вами был создан образ хорошего человека, вы обнаружите, что вы плохой человек. Вы производите впечатление хоро¬шего человека — безгрешного, невинного, подлинного, правдивого. Ваш страх — в том, что вы можете узнать, что внутри вы не подлинный, фальшивый. Вы боитесь обнаружить, что вы нерелигиозный, противоречивый, хитрый, лицемерный, небезгрешный человек. Это страх того, что ваш образ себя — то, какой, как вы думаете, вы есть, — может оказаться ложным.

Человек, который этого боится, никогда не сможет встретиться с умом. Очень легко уйти в леса, легко пойти в темноту, легко бесстрашно сидеть перед дикими животными, но очень трудно бесстрашно стоять перед диким человеком, который скрыт внутри вас. Это очень трудно. Совсем нетрудно годами стоять на солнце—любой дурак может это делать; нетрудно стоять на голо¬ве — любого идиота можно научить таким цирковым трюкам; и не очень трудно лежать на колючках — кожа приспосабливается к колючкам очень быстро. Если есть что-то действительно трудное, то это найти смелость, чтобы получить непосредственный опыт того, каким вы являетесь внутри — плохим ли, безумным ли, каким бы вы ни были.

Итак, первое, что необходимо, — это отбросить страх и приготовиться смело увидеть себя. Тот, у кого нет этой смелости, оказывается в затруднении. Вы заинте¬ресованы в том, чтобы достичь души, вы заинтересованы в том, чтобы познать Существование, но у вас нет смелости, чтобы прямо и просто встретиться с самим собой. Душа и Существование очень далеко: первая реальность — ваш ум. Первая реальность — это центр мышления, с которым вы теснее всего связаны: сначала нужно увидеть его, узнать его, осознать его. Прежде всего, необходимо стремление узнать свой обственный ум в уединении, без страха.

Каждый день, в течение по крайней мере получаса давайте своему уму возможность выражать себя таким, какой он есть. Запритесь в комнате — как тот император — и дайте своему уму полную свободу. Скажите ему: «О чем. бы ты ни хотел подумать, поразмышлять, ты можешь это делать». Отбросьте всю самоцензуру, которая не давалавещам выходить на поверхность, — отбросьте все это. Предоставьте вашему уму свободу, позвольте приходить на ум всему, что приходит, появляться всему, что появ¬ляется. Ничего не останавливайте и не подавляйте — вы готовы узнать, что внутри.

И вы также не должны судить, что хорошо, что плохо, поскольку в тот момент, когда вы судите, начинается подавление. Все, что вы называете плохим, ум начинает подавлять, а все, что вы называете хорошим, ум начина¬ет использовать как прикрытие. Поэтому вам не нужно ничего оценивать ни как хорошее, ни как плохое. Что бы ни присутствовало в уме, каким бы оно ни было, будьте готовы узнать его таким, какое оно есть.Если вы позволите своему уму быть полностью свободным, чтобы думать, размышлять, чувствовать, вы испытаете сильный страх и спросите себя, не сумасшед¬ший ли вы. Но очень важно знать, что скрыто внутри, с тем чтобы освободиться от этого. Знание и понимание — первые шаги к освобождению от этого. Вы не можете победить врага, которого вы не знаете или не понимаете, — это невозможно. Скрытый враг, враг, стоящий у вас за спиной, более опасен, чем враг, с которым вы знакомы, которого вы знаете, который стоит перед вами. Первое, что нужно понять, — это то, что из-за ограничений и запретов, которые вы наложили на ум со всех сторон, вы не позволяете уму выражать себя в своей непосредственности. Вы ограничили всю его непосред¬ственность. Все стало неестественным и фальшивым.

Вы прикрыли все покрывалами, вы носите фальшивые лица и никогда не позволяете уму выражать себя прямо.Поэтому сначала позвольте уму выражать себя пря¬мо хотя бы перед вами, чтобы познакомиться со всем его содержимым, которое было скрыто и подавлено. Огромная часть ума была подавлена и скрыта в темноте…
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

*На самом деле до тех пор пока вы не освободитесь от собственных проблем, вы не сможете отчетливо увидеть и правильно понять проблемы мира.* Пока в вашем собственном доме такой беспорядок, пока ваше собственное внутреннее существо в таком смятении, как вы можете увидеть и понять глобальные проблемы? Вы еще не поняли даже себя.(Ошо) ...Начните с этого – любое другое начало будет плохим началом. Люди, у которых в голове полный хаос, начинают помогать другим и предлагать им решения. Эти люди создали в мире больше проблем, чем решили. Это настоящие нечестивцы: политики, экономисты, так называемые слуги народа, миссионеры. Они настоящие нечестивцы: они еще не разобрались с собственным внутренним миром, а уже готовы вмешиваться в сознание других людей и решать их проблемы. В действительности таким образом они убегают от собственной реальности – они не хотят с ней встречаться. Лучше они будут заниматься кем то другим где то в другом месте – это позволяет им отвлечься, чем то себя занять. Запомните: вы – главная проблема мира. ВЫ проблема, и пока вы не решите эту проблему, все, что бы вы ни делали, будет только осложнять ситуацию. Сначала приведите свой дом в порядок, создайте там космос – ведь пока там царит хаос. Есть одна старая индийская сказка, очень старая история, но в ней есть большой смысл:

Один великий, но глуповатый король жаловался на то, что у него болят ноги, когда он ходит по земле, потому что она ужасно неровная. Поэтому он приказал устлать все дороги королевства коровьими шкурами, чтобы защитить свои ноги. Но придворный шут посмеялся над этим – он был мудрым человеком. Он сказал: – Эта затея короля нелепа. Король страшно рассердился и сказал шуту: – Тогда укажи мне лучшее решение, иначе тебя казнят. И шут сказал: – Господин, прикажите отрезать небольшие кусочки от коровьей шкуры и оберните ими свои ноги. Так появилась обувь.

Нет необходимости выстилать всю землю коровьими шкурами: достаточно прикрыть свои ноги, и тогда вся земля будет закрыта. И в этом вся мудрость. Да, проблемы есть, я согласен. Проблем много. Вся жизнь похожа на ад. Повсюду страдания, бедность, насилие, процветают все виды безумия – это верно. И все же я настаиваю на том, что все проблемы начинаются в душе человека. Проблемы существуют потому, что внутри каждого человека царит хаос. Всеобщий хаос – это суммарное явление: мы все привносим в него свой собственный хаос. Мир – это не что иное, как взаимоотношения. Мы все связаны друг с другом. Если я невротик и ты невротик, наши отношения становятся очень нервозными. Наш невроз даже не удваивается, а преумножается.

И поскольку все люди невротики, весь мир невротичен. Адольф Гитлер не свалился на нас с неба – это мы его создали. Война во Вьетнаме не ниспослана небесами – мы ее развязали. Это наш собственный гной вытекает наружу, это наш собственный хаос взимает с нас пошлину. Начинать нужно с себя: вы – проблема мира. Так что не уходите от реальности своего внутреннего мира – это самое главное. Ты спрашиваешь: «Можно ли сказать, что человека, который достиг просветления, больше не интересуют проблемы, которыми живет человечество?» Нет. На самом деле только тогда они и начинают его по настоящему интересовать. Но это интерес совсем иного рода: человек начинает искать их истинную причину. Сейчас, когда вы проявляете интерес, вы обращаете внимание на симптомы. А когда Будда или Христос проявляет интерес, он смотрит в корень. Вы можете с этим не согласиться, потому что вы не видите причины – вы видите только симптомы. Человека интересуют проблемы, но теперь он знает, в чем их причина, и всеми силами пытается ее искоренить. Бедность – не причина, причина в жадности. Бедность – это следствие. Вы все время боретесь с бедностью – это не поможет. Причина в жадности, нужно искоренить жадность.

Война – не проблема, проблема в индивидуальной агрессии. А война – просто результат. Вы устраиваете протестные марши, но войны не прекращаются. Все это не имеет значения – протестные марши и все тому подобное, этим вы только тешите себя. Для некоторых людей это просто развлечение – таких людей можно увидеть на любой демонстрации. Они готовы протестовать по любому поводу, по всему миру они устраивают демонстрации, протестные акции. Для них это развлечение, им это нравится. В детстве мне самому это нравилось. Я участвовал во всех демонстрациях, и даже городская администрация начала беспокоиться. Они говорили: «Тебя видят на всех демонстрациях – будь то коммунистическая, или социалистическая, или антикоммунистическая демонстрация… ты везде участвуешь». Я им отвечал: «Мне просто это нравится. Меня не интересует политическая философия – просто так здорово покричать, мне нравится сам этот процесс». Вы можете делать что угодно, это все равно ничего не меняет – войны продолжаются. И если вы посмотрите на протестующих, вы увидите, что среди них очень много агрессивных людей, вы не увидите на их лицах мира. Они готовы сражаться. Протестные марши за мир в любой момент могут перерасти в беспорядки. Это агрессивные люди – во имя мира они проявляют агрессию. Они готовы воевать: если бы у них была власть и если бы у них была атомная бомба, они бы сбросили атомную бомбу, чтобы установился мир. Так говорят все политики: они говорят, что воюют за мир во всем мире.

Проблема не в войне, и Бертран Рассел тут не поможет. Проблема во внутренней агрессии людей. У людей нет покоя внутри, поэтому войны продолжаются – а иначе люди просто сойдут с ума. Каждые десять лет возникает потребность в войне, чтобы избавить человечество от невроза. Вы можете удивиться, но в Первую мировую войну психологи обнаружили редкое и странное явление. За то время, пока шла война, процент людей, которые сходили с ума, снизился почти до нуля. Самоубийства не совершались, убийства не совершались, и люди даже перестали сходить с ума. Это странно – какая тут связь с войной? Возможно, убийства не совершались, потому что все убийцы ушли воевать, но что стало с самоубийцами? Возможно, они тоже пошли в армию, но в таком случае что случилось с людьми, которые сходят с ума? Почему они вдруг перестали сходить с ума? И во время Второй мировой войны опять наблюдалась та же картина, только в еще б&#243;льших масштабах. И тогда связь была установлена, стало понятно, в чем дело. В человечестве накапливается невроз, оно страдает от своего рода безумия. И каждые десять лет все это начинает рваться наружу. Поэтому когда идет война – то есть когда все человечество в целом сходит с ума, – нет необходимости сходить с ума в индивидуальном порядке. Какой смысл? Когда вокруг и так сплошное сумасшествие, какой смысл человеку сходить с ума в одиночестве? Когда одна нация убивает другую, какой смысл убивать себя или соседа? Можно просто посмотреть телевизор или прочитать об этих ужасах в газете. Проблема не в войне, проблема – в индивидуальном неврозе..
.Ошо ("Книга Осознания")

----------


## Freemann

*Ни одной революции еще не удалось изменить человека, но, похоже, мы до сих пор этого не осознали. В наших головах все еще живут идеи революции, изменения общества, смены правительства, реформы чиновничьего аппарата, изменения законодательства и политических систем. Феодализм, капитализм, коммунизм, социализм, фашизм — все они были по- своему революционны. Но все провалились, причем с треском, ибо не изменился ЧЕЛОВЕК…*

Человек, который стал просветленным, видит глубинные причины. Будда, Христос, Кришна смотрели в корень и пытались сказать вам: устраните корневую причину – нужна радикальная трансформация, обычные реформы не помогут. Но вам это может быть непонятно, потому что я говорю о медитации, а вы не видите связи – не понимаете, как медитация связана с войной. Я вижу связь, но вы ее не видите. Я скажу так: если хотя бы один процент из всех живущих на Земле людей погрузится в медитацию, войны прекратятся – и другого способа нет. Необходимо хотя бы такое количество медитативной энергии. Если один процент человечества, то есть один человек из ста, станет медитативным, все будет складываться совершенно по другому. Жадности станет меньше, а значит и бедности станет меньше. Бедность существует не из за того, что нам чего то не хватает, а из за того, что люди занимаются накопительством, из за людской жадности.

Если жить настоящим моментом, вам будет всего хватать, земля может обеспечить вас всем необходимым в достаточном количестве. Но мы планируем наперед и делаем запасы, и отсюда берут начало проблемы. Представьте, что птицы начали заниматься накопительством… Тогда одни птицы станут богатыми, а другие птицы станут бедными. Американские птицы станут самыми богатыми в мире, а все остальные будут страдать. Но птицы ничего копят, поэтому они не знают бедности. Вы когда нибудь видели нищую птицу? То же касается и всех животных в лесу – среди них нет бедных и нет богатых. На самом деле вы никогда не увидите толстую птицу или тощую птицу. Все вороны почти одинаковые, их трудно отличить друг от друга. Почему? Они просто живут и наслаждаются жизнью, они ничего не копят. Даже когда вы толстеете, это значит, что вы копите внутри своего тела – так действует скупой ум. У скупых людей часто бывают запоры, они даже не могут вывести наружу свои отходы. Они все копят, контролируют даже дефекацию, копят всякий хлам. Накопительство – это привычка.

Если жить настоящим моментом, жить в настоящем, жить с любовью, жить в дружбе, заботиться о других… тогда мир станет совсем другим. Человек как индивидуальность должен измениться, потому что мир – это не что иное, как проекция индивидуальных душ. Просветленный человек проявляет интерес – только такой человек и проявляет интерес, – но его интерес относится к другому измерению. Вам это, может быть, сложно понять. Люди приходят ко мне и говорят: «Чем ты тут занимаешься? Повсюду бедность и всякие беды, а ты все учишь медитации. Хватит. Делай что нибудь, чтобы справиться с бедностью». Но напрямую с бедностью ничего не сделаешь. Нужна медитативная энергия, чтобы люди могли наслаждаться моментом. Тогда не будет бедности. Коммунизм не устранит бедность – он нигде ее не устранил. Он только создал новый вид бедности – более суровый, более опасный: теперь русский человек гораздо БОЛЕЕ беден, потому что он потерял свою душу. Теперь он даже не индивидуальность – он не имеет возможности свободно молиться и медитировать. Это не поможет, это разрушительно. Все эти благие намерения… избегайте их.

Когда человек медитирует, он начинает расцветать. Если человек художник, он станет великим художником. Если он поэт, то внезапно в его душе родятся потрясающие стихи. Если он певец, то впервые песня начнет литься из самого его сердца. Нет, не нужно делать никаких усилий. Когда вы безмолвны, укоренены в своем существе, центрированы, ваши таланты начинают проявляться автоматически. Вы начинаете делать то, чего хочет от вас существование, вы начинаете делать то, для чего вы рождены, вы начинаете делать то, что вам предназначено судьбой. Вы становитесь спонтанным. Вы начинаете заниматься своим делом – и теперь вам даже не важно, получите вы за это что то или нет, сделает вас это более уважаемым или нет. Это делает вас счастливым, и этого достаточно. Это приносит вам огромную радость, и этого более чем достаточно.

Медитация высвобождает вашу энергию, а большего и не нужно. Человек, который достиг просветления, достиг вершины – можно ли желать большего?.. Он действует как Бог. Он – само существование, проявленное в полной мере. Он достиг наивысшего цветения – больше ничего не нужно. Каждый момент его жизни – творчество, каждый его жест – творчество, сама его жизнь – благословение. Но некоторые люди предпочитают идти окольными путями: они хотят сначала изменить весь мир, и только после этого они обратятся к себе. Позвольте вам сказать: вы никогда не придете к себе, если пойдете таким долгим путем. Я слышал…

Один старик сидел неподалеку от границы Дели, а мимо проезжал молодой человек на машине. Молодой человек остановился и спросил старика: – Далеко отсюда до Дели? Старик ответил: – Если ехать в том направлении, в котором едешь ты, то очень, очень далеко. Тебе придется объехать весь земной шар, потому что ты только что выехал из Дели, он в двух минутах езды позади тебя. * * * Если вы вернетесь назад, путь будет не далеким – дело каких то двух минут. Но если вы отправитесь менять целый мир и после этого рассчитываете изменить себя, то вы никогда не сможете добиться своего, вы никогда не сможете вернуться домой. Начните с того места, где вы находитесь. Вы – часть этого безобразного мира. Меняя себя, вы меняете мир. Кто вы? Часть этого безобразного мира. Зачем пытаться изменить соседа? Ему это может не понравиться, он может этого не захотеть, может быть, он в этом ничуть не заинтересован. Если вы пришли к осознанию, что мир нуждается в существенном изменении, то вы – ближайшая к вам часть мира. Начните с нее. Но некоторые люди считают себя большими философами. Они размышляют и ходят окольными путями. Я читал замечательную книгу Лео Ростена «Радости идиша» . Там он рассказывает о великом еврейском философе по фамилии Соколофф.* * *

Соколофф регулярно обедал в одном и том же ресторане на Второй авеню и на первое всегда заказывал куриный суп. Как то раз он окликнул своего официанта: – Подойдите сюда и попробуйте этот суп. – Вот еще, – проворчал официант. – Вы что, сомневаетесь в качестве нашего чудесного куриного супа? – Подойдите и попробуйте его, – повторил мистер Соколофф. – Хорошо хорошо, – согласился официант, – я попробую. Но где же ложка? – Ага! – воскликнул мистер Соколофф. Он просто хотел сказать, что ему забыли принести ложку, но пошел окольным путем – «Попробуйте этот суп…» * * * Не ходите такими большими кругами, не стройте из себя больших философов. Если у вас нет ложки, просто скажите, что вам нужна ложка. И это быстро разрешит проблему. Все, что вам нужно, – это полная ложка медитации.
Ошо (Книга Осознания)

----------


## Freemann

*Люди приходят ко мне и говорят: «Чем ты тут занимаешься? Повсюду бедность, войны и всякие беды, а ты все учишь медитации. Хватит. Делай что нибудь, чтобы справиться с бедностью». Но напрямую с бедностью или насилием ничего не сделаешь. Нужна медитативная энергия, чтобы люди могли наслаждаться моментом..*.(с)

На самом деле до тех пор пока вы не освободитесь от собственных проблем, вы не сможете отчетливо увидеть и правильно понять проблемы мира. Пока в вашем собственном доме такой беспорядок, пока ваше собственное внутреннее существо в таком смятении, как вы можете увидеть и понять глобальные проблемы? Вы еще не поняли даже себя. Начните с этого – любое другое начало будет плохим началом.

Люди, у которых в голове полный хаос, начинают помогать другим и предлагать им решения. Эти люди создали в мире больше проблем, чем решили. Это настоящие нечестивцы: политики, экономисты, так называемые слуги народа, миссионеры. Они настоящие нечестивцы: они еще не разобрались с собственным внутренним миром, а уже готовы вмешиваться в сознание других людей и решать их проблемы. В действительности таким образом они убегают от собственной реальности – они не хотят с ней встречаться. Лучше они будут заниматься кем то другим где то в другом месте – это позволяет им отвлечься, чем то себя занять.
Запомните: вы – главная проблема мира. ВЫ проблема, и пока вы не решите эту проблему, все, что бы вы ни делали, будет только осложнять ситуацию. Сначала приведите свой дом в порядок, создайте там космос – ведь пока там царит хаос.
Есть одна старая индийская сказка, очень старая история, но в ней есть большой смысл…

* * *

Один великий, но глуповатый король жаловался на то, что у него болят ноги, когда он ходит по земле, потому что она ужасно неровная. Поэтому он приказал устлать все дороги королевства коровьими шкурами, чтобы защитить свои ноги. Но придворный шут посмеялся над этим – он был мудрым человеком. Он сказал:
– Эта затея короля нелепа.
Король страшно рассердился и сказал шуту:
– Тогда укажи мне лучшее решение, иначе тебя казнят.
И шут сказал:
– Господин, прикажите отрезать небольшие кусочки от коровьей шкуры и оберните ими свои ноги.
Так появилась обувь.

* * *

Нет необходимости выстилать всю землю коровьими шкурами: достаточно прикрыть свои ноги, и тогда вся земля будет закрыта. И в этом вся мудрость.
Да, проблемы есть, я согласен. Проблем много. Вся жизнь похожа на ад. Повсюду страдания, бедность, насилие, процветают все виды безумия – это верно. И все же я настаиваю на том, что все проблемы начинаются в душе человека. Проблемы существуют потому, что внутри каждого человека царит хаос. Всеобщий хаос – это суммарное явление: мы все привносим в него свой собственный хаос.

Мир – это не что иное, как взаимоотношения. Мы все связаны друг с другом. Если я невротик и ты невротик, наши отношения становятся очень нервозными. Наш невроз даже не удваивается, а преумножается. И поскольку все люди невротики, весь мир невротичен. Адольф Гитлер не свалился на нас с неба – это мы его создали. Война во Вьетнаме не ниспослана небесами – мы ее развязали. Это наш собственный гной вытекает наружу, это наш собственный хаос взимает с нас пошлину. Начинать нужно с себя: вы – проблема мира. Так что не уходите от реальности своего внутреннего мира – это самое главное.
Бедность – не причина, причина в жадности. Бедность – это следствие. Вы все время боретесь с бедностью – это не поможет. Причина в жадности, нужно искоренить жадность.

Война – не проблема, проблема в индивидуальной агрессии. А война – просто результат. Вы устраиваете протестные марши, но войны не прекращаются. Все это не имеет значения – протестные марши и все тому подобное, этим вы только тешите себя. Для некоторых людей это просто развлечение – таких людей можно увидеть на любой демонстрации. Они готовы протестовать по любому поводу, по всему миру они устраивают демонстрации, протестные акции. Для них это развлечение, им это нравится.

В детстве мне самому это нравилось. Я участвовал во всех демонстрациях, и даже городская администрация начала беспокоиться. Они говорили: «Тебя видят на всех демонстрациях – будь то коммунистическая, или социалистическая, или антикоммунистическая демонстрация… ты везде участвуешь». Я им отвечал: «Мне просто это нравится. Меня не интересует политическая философия – просто так здорово покричать, мне нравится сам этот процесс». Вы можете делать что угодно, это все равно ничего не меняет – войны продолжаются. И если вы посмотрите на протестующих, вы увидите, что среди них очень много агрессивных людей, вы не увидите на их лицах мира. Они готовы сражаться. Протестные марши за мир в любой момент могут перерасти в беспорядки. Это агрессивные люди – во имя мира они проявляют агрессию. Они готовы воевать: если бы у них была власть и если бы у них была атомная бомба, они бы сбросили атомную бомбу, чтобы установился мир. Так говорят все политики: они говорят, что воюют за мир во всем мире.

Проблема не в войне, и Бертран Рассел тут не поможет. Проблема во внутренней агрессии людей. У людей нет покоя внутри, поэтому войны продолжаются – а иначе люди просто сойдут с ума. Каждые десять лет возникает потребность в войне, чтобы избавить человечество от невроза. Вы можете удивиться, но в Первую мировую войну психологи обнаружили редкое и странное явление. За то время, пока шла война, процент людей, которые сходили с ума, снизился почти до нуля. Самоубийства не совершались, убийства не совершались, и люди даже перестали сходить с ума. Это странно – какая тут связь с войной? Возможно, убийства не совершались, потому что все убийцы ушли воевать, но что стало с самоубийцами? Возможно, они тоже пошли в армию, но в таком случае что случилось с людьми, которые сходят с ума? Почему они вдруг перестали сходить с ума? И во время Второй мировой войны опять наблюдалась та же картина, только в еще б&#243;льших масштабах. И тогда связь была установлена, стало понятно, в чем дело.

В человечестве накапливается невроз, оно страдает от своего рода безумия. И каждые десять лет все это начинает рваться наружу. Поэтому когда идет война – то есть когда все человечество в целом сходит с ума, – нет необходимости сходить с ума в индивидуальном порядке. Какой смысл? Когда вокруг и так сплошное сумасшествие, какой смысл человеку сходить с ума в одиночестве? Когда одна нация убивает другую, какой смысл убивать себя или соседа? Можно просто посмотреть телевизор или прочитать об этих ужасах в газете.
Проблема не в войне, проблема – в индивидуальном неврозе.

Люди приходят ко мне и говорят: «Чем ты тут занимаешься? Повсюду бедность и всякие беды, а ты все учишь медитации. Хватит. Делай что нибудь, чтобы справиться с бедностью». Но напрямую с бедностью ничего не сделаешь. Нужна медитативная энергия, чтобы люди могли наслаждаться моментом. Тогда не будет бедности. Коммунизм не устранит бедность – он нигде ее не устранил. Он только создал новый вид бедности – более суровый, более опасный: теперь русский человек гораздо БОЛЕЕ беден, потому что он потерял свою душу. Теперь он даже не индивидуальность – он не имеет возможности свободно молиться и медитировать.
Это не поможет, это разрушительно. Все эти благие намерения… избегайте их.
Ты говоришь об «ограничении возможностей для развития способностей и талантов». На самом деле не будет необходимости их развивать, они начнут развиваться сами по себе.
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

*Когда я пытаюсь представить все, от чего человек должен очиститься, эта задача представляется мне крайне сложной. Мне кажется, человеку труднее всего отказаться от своей так называемой силы, власти, будь она мирской или духовной. По моему, такие люди скорее согласятся взорвать весь мир, чем откажутся от своей власти. Это так?*

*Ответ:* Это так. Люди настолько неосознанны, что могут пойти на что угодно, лишь бы сохранить свою власть, свое положение – даже если для этого придется взорвать весь мир. Они готовы рисковать чем угодно, лишь бы защитить свое эго. И это люди, которые обычно занимают руководящие посты, потому что только такие люди стремятся к власти.
Ни один творческий, разумный человек не стремится к власти. Ни один разумный человек не заинтересован в том, чтобы господствовать над другими людьми. В первую очередь он хочет познать себя. Поэтому люди, обладающие более высокими интеллектуальными способностями, обычно склоняются к мистицизму, а самые посредственные люди гонятся за властью. Эта власть может быть мирской, политической, это может быть власть денег, это может быть духовное господство над миллионами людей, но главное их желание – управлять как можно б&#243;льшим числом людей.

----------


## Freemann

*Мир политики в своей основе находится на инстинктивном уровне. Он принадлежит закону джунглей: прав тот, кто сильнее. И люди, интересующиеся политикой, просто посредственны. Для политики не нужно никакой квалификации, кроме одной - глубокого чувства неполноценности. Политику можно свести к почти математической максиме. Политика - это воля к власти. Фридрих Ницше написал книгу "Воля к власти".* Она очень значительна, потому что воля к власти выражается многими путями. Поэтому вы должны понимать политику не только как политику, которая известна под названием политики. Каждый раз, когда кто-то преследует цели власти, это политика.

Неважно, связано ли это с государством, с правительством и тому подобными вещами... В любой другой области, например, в университете: лектор пытается стать профессором, профессор хочет стать деканом, декан хочет стать проректором - постоянная борьба за власть. По крайней мере можно было ожидать, что этого не будет в области образования. Но никого не интересует образование, всех интересует власть.

В религии то же самое: епископ хочет стать кардиналом, кардинал хочет стать папой. Каждый стоит на лестнице, пытаясь взобраться выше, а другие тянут его за ноги вниз. Те, кто выше, пытаются его столкнуть, чтобы он не мог подняться до их уровня. И то же самое делается с теми, кто стоит на лестнице ниже: один тянет их за ноги, другой бьет и лягает, чтобы тот оставался как можно ниже. Вся лестница, если ты видишь ее как наблюдатель, - это просто цирк. И это происходит везде, во всем. Таким образом, для меня политика - это попытка доказать свое превосходство. Но почему? - потому что глубоко внутри ты чувствуешь себя неполноценным. А человек инстинкта обречен чувствовать себя неполноценным - он и есть неполноценный. Это не "комплекс неполноценности", это факт, реальность - он и есть неполноценный. Жить жизнью инстинкта значит жить на самом нижнем из всех возможных уровней жизни.

Если ты понимаешь эту борьбу, борьбу за превосходство, ты выходишь из борьбы - ты просто говоришь: "Я это я, ни превосходящий, ни неполноценный". Если ты стоишь в стороне и наблюдаешь все представление, ты вошел во второй мир - мир разума и сознания. Дело только в том, чтобы понять гнилую ситуацию, в которую ловится каждый. Нужно уделить этой ситуации лишь немного терпеливой наблюдательности: "Что происходит? И даже если я достигну самой высшей ступени лестницы, какой смысл?" Ты просто торчишь среди неба и выглядишь, как дурак. Идти некуда. Конечно, спуститься ты не можешь, потому что люди поднимут тебя на смех: - Куда ты? Что случилось? Ты что, побежден? Ты не можешь спуститься вниз и не можешь двинуться дальше, потому что выше ступеньки нет, и вот ты просто торчишь в небе, притворяясь, что к чему-то пришел, что нашел цель жизни.

И ты знаешь, что ничего не нашел. Ты просто остался в дураках, и вся твоя жизнь потрачена впустую. Теперь подниматься больше некуда, а если ты спустишься, то станешь всеобщим посмешищем. Поэтому каждый, кто становится президентом или премьер-министром страны, - молится только о том, чтобы умереть на своем посту. Потому что вниз спуститься ты не можешь - это очень оскорбительно, унизительно; выше подниматься некуда. Ты застрял; только смерть может освободить тебя от этой дилеммы.
Ошо

----------


## Freemann



----------


## Freemann

*Человек изо всех сил пытается где только возможно быть выше других, быть кем-то особенным, выдающимся - но все это политика. И с моей точки зрения, ею интересуются только посредственные люди. Разумные люди занимаются более важными вещами. Разум не может растрачивать себя впустую на борьбу с третьесортной, уродливой политикой, грязной политикой. Только третьесортные люди становятся президентами, премьер-министрами. Разумный человек не будет тратить силы на эту пустыню, которая никуда не ведет и в которой нет даже оазиса.*

Таким образом, инстинктивный уровень политики - это просто "прав тот, кто сильнее" - закон джунглей. Адольф Гитлер, Иосиф Сталин, Муссолини, Бонапарт, Александр, Тамерлан - все эти люди больше похожи на волков, чем на человеческие существа. Если мы хотим иметь настоящее человечество в мире, мы должны совершенно вычеркнуть из истории имена этих людей. Мы должны забыть, что эти люди когда-либо существовали; они были кошмарным сном. Но, как ни странно, вся история полна именами этих людей. Что такое история? Просто вырезки из газет древних времен. Если ты пойдешь и кому-то поможешь, никакая газета не напишет об этом репортаж; если ты пойдешь и кого-то убьешь, этим наполнятся все газеты. И что такое ваша история, как не эти люди, стоявшие всем поперек дороги и оставившие в человеческом сознании раны? И это вы называете историей? В ваших умах нет ничего, кроме мусора.

4WsUjeFPD1_8717370_28615524.jpg
Очень странно, что настоящие цветы разума даже не упоминаются. Мне было так трудно что-то узнать об этих людях. Я искал во многих библиотеках, пытался разузнать больше об этих людях, которые были настоящими творцами! Они заложили основы. Но мы знаем только одну сторону мира - мир, в котором прав тот, кто сильнее. Затем второй уровень: сильнее тот, кто прав.

Разум верит в нахождение правоты. Не нужно сражаться мечами и бомбами и убивать друг друга, потому что сила не может доказать ничью правоту. Как вы думаете, если бы Мухаммед-Али вышел на ринг против Гаутамы Будды... конечно, он победил бы в первом же раунде. Во втором раунде не явилось бы необходимости, первого было бы довольно; бедный Будда стал бы котлетой! И, видя эту ситуацию, он сам начнет считать: один, два, три, четыре, пять, шесть, семь, восемь, девять, десять. Он не будет дожидаться, пока считать начнет рефери. И он не поднимется с пола; он сосчитает до десяти, лежа на полу. Он скажет: - Со мной все кончено - ты победитель. Но сила не доказывает правоту - она вполне уместна в мире животных и в мире инстинкта. Разум все меняет местами: "Сильнее тот, кто прав", а правота должна определяться разумом, логикой, рассудительностью, доводами…
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

*Ты никогда не увидишь, чтобы животные воевали. Конечно, они иногда дерутся, но это драки между индивидуумами, а не войны, когда все вороны Востока воюют со всеми воронами Запада или все собаки Индии воюют с собаками Пакистана. Так не бывает. Собаки не дуры, и вороны тоже. Да, иногда они дерутся, и ничего ненормального в этом нет. Если на их свободу посягают, они вступают в драку. Но это драки между индивидуумами, а не масштабные войны.*

А что наделали вы? Вы обуздали человечество, не позволяя индивидуумам иногда выплескивать свой гнев — что было бы естественно. В результате каждый человек постоянно накапливает гнев, подавляет его... и однажды каждый человек настолько переполняется ядом, что тот прорывается мировой войной.

Послушание не требует разума. Послушны машины.

Еще никто никогда не слыхал о непослушной машине.

И еще — послушание просто. Оно снимает с человека любое бремя ответственности. Нет нужды реагировать, ты просто делаешь то, что велят. Ответственность лежит на источнике, откуда исходит приказ. В определенном отношении ты очень свободен. Тебя нельзя осудить за твои действия.

Власть находится в руках у таких людей... любой псих может нажать на кнопку и покончить со всем человечеством, со всей жизнью на Земле.

Но, возможно, в глубине души человечество хочет покончить с собой. Возможно, на индивидуальном уровне людям не хватает смелости совершить самоубийство, но в глобальном масштабе они готовы.

Твердо помни, что индивидуумы не совершали великих преступлений. Великие преступления всегда совершает толпа, ибо в толпе индивидуум полагает: «Я не ответствен за происходящее». Он думает: «Я просто следую за другими людьми». Прежде чем сделать что-то сомнительное на индивидуальном уровне, человек трижды подумает. Что я делаю? Правильно ли это? Согласуется ли с моей совестью? Но не в толпе. В толпе ты теряешься, никто никогда и не узнает, что ты принадлежал ей.

Религии, общество, политики давали людям в качестве жизненного руководства только вымыслы. Теперь все эти вымыслы рассыпались и людям больше незачем жить — отсюда их терзания. Это не просто обычная тревога.

Тревога всегда сосредоточена вокруг конкретной проблемы. У тебя нет денег, нет теплой одежды, а на пороге зима, ты болен, а лекарств не достать, — это тревоги. Тревоги касаются конкретных проблем.

Терзания не обусловлены конкретной проблемой. Само бытие как таковое кажется бесплодным и тщетным. Кажется, что просто дышать — бесполезная трата сил. Ты строишь планы на завтра, но наступает момент, когда понимаешь, что ничего не произойдет. Тут начинаются терзания. Когда человеком овладевают терзания, единственная его забота — о том, чтобы выйти из этого жизненного круго*ворота. Отсюда рост уровня самоубийств и вызревание подсознательного желания человечества, чтобы началась третья мировая война и... «мне не придется отвечать за совершенное самоубийство. Мировая война прикончит всех, и меня в том числе».

Зачем нужны разные страны?

Вся Земля едина.

Линии начерчены только на картах, и из-за этих линий вы деретесь, убиваете, зверствуете. Такая глупая игра, и, если человечество не сошло с ума, тогда совершенно не*понятно, почему она продолжается.
Ошо

----------


## Никита Соловьев

*Freemann*, Почему голубь - символ мира?

----------


## Freemann

> *Freemann*, Почему голубь - символ мира?


*
ВЫХОДИТЕ ЗА МИР...*


*Война существует не потому, что разные группы людей во внешнем мире воюют друг с другом; в корне своем война существует потому, что человек в конфликте. Корень войны внутри человека, вовне вы видите только ветви и листья. Через каждые десять лет человечеству необходима миро*вая война. За десять лет человек накапливает внутри себя столько ярости, сумасшествия, помешательства, что ему необходимо извержение.*

Пока мы не трансформируем сам человеческий сцена*рий, пока мы не дадим человеку совершенно новую про*грамму жизни и бытия, мы можем продолжать говорить о мире, но продолжать готовиться к войне. Именно это мы делали на протяжении тысяч лет: говорили о мире и созда*вали войну. И весь абсурд в том, что даже во имя мира мы сражаемся: величайшие войны были во имя мира. Прошлое было совершенно разрушительным. С помощью той же са*мой энергии человечество могло бы создать рай на земле, а все, что мы сделали — мы вместо этого создали ад. Но во*прос не в том, чтобы изменить политические идеологии в мире, вопрос не в том, чтобы научить людей братству, по*тому что все это уже делалось, и все это провалилось.

Нехорошо что-то более глубокое. Человек расщеплен; те же самые люди, которые говорят о мире, являются причиной этой расщепленности. Они разделили человека на хорошее и плохое, низшее и высшее, земное и божественное, материаль*ное и духовное. Они создали трещину в человеческой душе, и внутри идет постоянная война. Все люди борются сами с собой, а когда им надоедает, они начинают бороться с кем-то другим.

Вот почему во времена войны люди выглядят более частливыми. Их лица сияют энтузиазмом, их походка ста*новятся танцующей. Они трепещут, потому что хотя бы несколько дней им не нужно сражаться с собой, они наш*ли козла отпущения — снаружи. Это может быть фашист, это может быть коммунист, это может быть мусульманин, это может быть христианин — неважно, но кто-то снаружи. Это бегство от внутренней борьбы; и в каком-то очень не*здоровом смысле это расслабляет. Но нельзя продолжать войну постоянно, рано или поздно человек вынужден сно*ва вернуться внутрь.

Мое видение — это целостная душа. Тело уважается, не отрицается, его любят, ценят, за него благодарны. Материя не отрицается, ею наслаждаются, она является частью ду*ховного роста. Нет двойственности: есть диалектика роста. Так мы ходим на двух ногах. Так у птицы два крыла. Мате*рия и дух, тело и душа, низшее и высшее — это два крыла...
оШО

----------


## Freemann

Я всегда испытывал потребность в маленьком вознаграждении в конце дня: несколько кружек пива, сигареты или наркотики. Ничто из этого мне больше не приносит удовлетворения, и все же стремление к какой-то форме получения удовлетворения остается. Что такое стремление и что его удовлетворит?

Ничто его не удовлетворит. Следует понять тонкий механизм желания. Желание действует следующим образом: желание ставит условия вашему счастью. «Я буду счастливым, если я получу эту машину, эту женщину, этот дом». Исполнение желаний снимает условия, препятствующие вашему счастью. Вы испытываете облегчение и отлично себя чувствуете. По сути дела, все, что вы сделали, —это устранили ненужные препятствия к своему счастью, но уже вскоре вы начнете думать: «Если я опять смогу создать такое препятствие, а затем снова его полностью устранить, и я снова испытаю такое же облегчение, которое испытал в прошлый раз, и снова буду себя прекрасно чувствовать». И, таким образом, желания, даже если мы их исполняем, приводят опять и опять к возникновению новых желаний.

Вы следите за мыслью? Сначала вы ставите условие. Вы говорите: «Пока я не получу эту женщину, я не буду счастливым. Я могу быть счастливым только с этой женщиной». И вы начинаете стремиться к этой женщине. И чем это труднее, тем больше ваш восторг, тем больше вы возбуждены.

Чем это труднее, тем в большей степени вы ощущаете вызов. Чем это труднее, тем в большей степени вы делаете ставкой все свое существо, вы готовы играть. И конечно, возникает больше надежд и больше желания обладать этой женщиной. Это так трудно, это так нелегко. Должно быть, это что-то великолепное, вот почему это так трудно, вот почему это так нелегко. Вы преследуете эту женщину, преследуете, преследуете и наконец получаете ее. В тот день, когда вы добьетесь этой женщины, будет снято условие: «Если я получу эту женщину, то буду счастлив» — сначала вы поставили это условие. Теперь вы получили женщину, вы чувствуете облегчение. Больше не нужно никого преследовать, вы достигли цели, результат у вас в руках, вы чувствуете себя хорошо — хорошо из-за облегчения.

Однажды я увидел, как мулла Насреддин идет, ругаясь и испытывая сильную боль. Я спросил его: «В чем дело? Болит ли твой живот, или у тебя головная боль, или что-нибудь еще? В чем дело? Ты выглядишь, как будто тебе очень больно».

Он ответил: «Ничего страшного. Туфли, которые я ношу, слишком малы».

«Но тогда почему ты их носишь?» Он ответил: «Это единственное облегчение, которое я испытываю в конце дня. Это моя единственная радость, поэтому я не могу выбросить эти туфли. Они на один размер меньше, и это настоящий ад, но вечером это дарит мне рай. Когда я прихожу домой, я снимаю туфли, падаю на софу и говорю, что пришел. Это так замечательно».

Вот что они делают. Вы создаете боль, вы создаете страдания, преследования, возбуждение, а затем в один прекрасный день вы приходите домой, снимаете туфли и говорите: «Великолепно, это великолепно. Я пришел!» Но сколько это может длиться? Облегчение длится только несколько мгновений. А затем у вас опять появится желание.

Теперь эта женщина совершенно бесполезна, потому что вы ее получили. Вы не можете опять поставить условие. Вы не можете опять сказать: «Если я получу эту женщину, то буду счастлив». Потому что вы уже с ней. Теперь вы начинаете присматривать женщину кого-то другого. «Если я получу эту женщину...» Теперь вы уже выучили этот трюк, сначала вы ставите условие, при котором вы будете счастливы, потом вы отчаянно добиваетесь исполнения условия, а затем приходит облегчение. Теперь это бесполезно.

Понимающий человек поймет, что нет никакой необходимости ставить условия. Вы можете быть счастливы без всяких условий. Зачем ходить в туфлях, которые вам малы, и страдать только для того, чтобы в конце испытывать облегчение? Почему не испытывать облегчение все время? Но потом вы не будете его чувствовать — проблема только в этом. Чтобы чувствовать, нужен контраст. Вы будете счастливы, но этого не почувствуете. И вот определение по-настоящему счастливого человека: по-настоящему счастливый человек — это тот человек, который ничего не знает о счастье, который никогда и не слыхивал о нем, который так счастлив, который так счастлив без всяких условий, как же он может знать, что он счастлив? Только несчастные люди говорят: «Я счастлив, все идет прекрасно». Это несчастные люди. Счастливый человек ничего не знает о счастье. Оно просто есть, оно есть всегда. Это как дыхание.

Вы не чувствуете себя очень счастливым, когда это касается дыхания. Тогда сделайте вот это: зажмите нос. Сделайте несколько йогических упражнений и задерживайте дыхание внутри, продолжайте и продолжайте задерживать. Потом вам становится больно. А вы продолжайте задерживать. Будьте настоящим учеником йоги — продолжайте задерживать. А затем оно вырвется, и вы почувствуете, и будет такая большая радость. Но это же глупо, однако это то, что все делают. Вот почему вечером вы ждете результата.

Счастье здесь и сейчас, ему не нужны никакие условия. Счастье естественно. Поймите это. Не ставьте условия своему счастью. Оставайтесь счастливыми вообще без всяких на то причин. Нет никаких причин искать причину, чтобы быть счастливым. Просто будьте счастливы.. ......Если вы не можете быть счастливы, то не ставьте себе невозможные условия, чтобы это не было трудно. Мулла прав — такая маленькая вещь. Я понимаю. Он намного умнее, чем вы думаете. Такая маленькая затея — носить туфли на размер меньше — такая маленькая затея, никто не может вам помешать это делать, и к вечеру вы счастливы. Просто небольшие затеи, придумывайте небольшие затеи и будьте такими счастливыми, как вам заблагорассудится.

И как вы понимаете, нет никакой необходимости ставить условия. Просто поймите, в чем тут дело — эти условия не создают счастья, они просто приносят облегчение. Но облегчение не может быть постоянным, никакое облегчение никогда не может быть постоянным. Оно длится только несколько мгновений.

Разве вы не замечали это много раз? Вы хотели купить новую машину, и вот она возле вашего крыльца, и вы стоите там очень, очень счастливый. Сколько это продлится? Завтра она уже станет старой машиной, ей будет один день. Через два дня ей будет два дня, и все соседи уже видели ее и оценили по достоинству, и, конечно, теперь уже никто о ней не говорит. Вот почему компании, которые производят машины, должны каждый год выпускать новые модели — для того, чтобы вы могли иметь новые условия.

Люди продолжают жаждать вещей просто для того, чтобы получить облегчение, и облегчение их ждет. Вы слышали рассказ?

Нищий сидел под деревом, а у богача поломалась машина.

Водитель принялся ее чинить, и богач вышел из нее. Нищий наслаждался отдыхом под деревом. Было ветрено, солнечно и красиво, и богач подошел и сел рядом с нищим и спросил:

«Почему ты не работаешь?»

Нищий ответил: «Для чего?»

Богач почувствовал некоторое раздражение и сказал: «Когда у тебя есть деньги, у тебя может быть большой счет в банке».

Но нищий снова спросил: «Для чего?»

Богач почувствовал еще большее раздражение. Он сказал: «Для чего? Тогда в старости ты сможешь отойти от дел и отдыхать».

«Но, — сказал нищий, — я отдыхаю сейчас! Зачем дожидаться старости? И заниматься всей этой чепухой — зарабатывать деньги, класть деньги в банк и в конце отдыхать. И разве ты не видишь? Я уже отдыхаю. Для чего же ждать?»

Зачем дожидаться вечера? И зачем дожидаться пива? Почему бы не напиться воды и не наслаждаться ею, пока ее пьешь?

Вы же слышали рассказ про то, как Иисус превратил воду в вино? Христиане этот рассказ не поняли. Они думают, что он на самом деле превратил ее в вино. Это не правда. Он, должно быть, научил своих учеников тому секрету, которому я учу вас. Он, должно быть, сказал им: «Пейте ее так радостно, чтобы вода становилась вином».

Мы можем пить воду так радостно, что она будет почти опьянять нас. Попытайтесь! Вы можете опьянеть от простой воды. Это зависит от вас. Это не зависит от пива пли вина. И если вы не погашаете этого, спросите гипнотизера — он знает. Если загипнотизированному человеку дать воды и сказать, что это вино, он опьянеет — от воды.

Теперь врачи знают о плацебо, и результаты иногда их весьма озадачивают. В одной больнице проводили эксперименты. Группе из двадцати пациентов, больных одной и той же болезнью, дали лекарство, а другой группе пациентов, больных той же болезнью, дали просто воду — просто чтобы посмотреть, как будет действовать вода. Ни врачи, ни пациенты не знали, где вода, а где лекарство, потому что если врач знает, то его поведение изменится. Давая воду, он не будет давать ее так уж серьезно, и это может вызвать у пациента подозрения. Так что ни доктор, ни пациент не знали. Информация хранилась под замком.

И чудо заключалось в том, что вода помогла тому же числу пациентов, что и лекарство. Из обеих групп на второй неделе выздоровели по семнадцать пациентов. Но самым чудесным было то, что те, кто принимали воду, оставались здоровыми дольше, чем те, кто принимали лекарство. Люди, которые принимали настоящее лекарство, уже через несколько недель начали возвращаться.

Что случилось? Почему так помогла вода? Суть в том, что помогает медицина, а не лекарство. И потому, что вода — это чистая вода, она не может повредить, лекарство может повредить. Вот почему люди, которым давали настоящее лекарство, начали возвращаться. Они начали придумывать какие-то новые желания, какие-то новые болезни, какие-то новые проблемы, потому что не бывает лекарств, которые тем или иным образом не воздействуют на ваш организм. И организм будет реагировать по-своему. Вода не вызовет никакой реакции, это чистый гипноз.

Вы можете пить воду с таким энтузиазмом, с такой молитвой, что она станет вином. Вы видите, как последователи дзэн-буддизма пьют чай с такими церемониями и ритуалом, с таким осознанием. Тогда даже чай становится чем-то феноменальным. Обыкновенный чай преображается. Обыкновенные поступки преображаются — утренняя прогулка может быть опьяняющей. И если утренняя прогулка не пьянит, то с вами что-то не в порядке. Рассматривание розы может быть опьяняющим. И если оно не может опьянить вас, тогда уже ничто не может вас опьянить. Глаза ребенка могут быть опьяняющими.

Учитесь, как переживать радостное мгновение. Не ждите результатов, их нет. Жизнь не идет куда-то, у нее нет целей. Жизнь не является средством для достижения какой-либо цели. Просто жизнь — это здесь и сейчас. Переживайте ее. Переживайте ее полностью, переживайте ее осознанно, и вы будете удовлетворены.

Удовлетворенность нельзя откладывать, иначе вы никогда не будете удовлетворены. Удовлетворенность должна быть достигнута теперь — теперь или никогда.
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

Это самая темная ночь, с которой сталкивалось человечество...Создается впечатление, что мы не заинтересованы жить вообще, мы решили покончить самоубийством. Человек еще никогда не пребывал в таком самоубийственном настроении, никогда во всей истории.

Мира никогда не было. В истории было только два периода, период, который мы знаем, как войну и период, который мы называем миром и который является маскировкой, в реальности его нужно называть подготовкой к следующей войне. Вся история состоит только из двух вещей - война и подготовка к войне. А вы спрашиваете меня: «После того, как мир был официально восстановлен в мире, после окончания Второй Мировой войны, чем занимаются политики?»
Политики делают именно то, что они делали всегда, создают больше конфликтов, больше напряженности, больше дискриминации, больше разрушительного оружия и готовятся к третьей мировой войне.

Однажды, Альберта Эйнштейна спросили: «Вы, будучи ученым, который открыл атомную энергию, должны быть в состоянии сообщить нам, что может случиться во время третьей мировой войны»? Эйнштейн со слезами на глазах сказал: «Не спрашивайте меня о третьей мировой войне, я ничего не знаю о ней, но если вы хотите узнать о четвертой мировой войне, я могу сказать кое-что».

Журналист, задавший вопрос, был изумлен и поражен, человек, ничего не говорящий о третьей мировой войне, сказавший, что он ничего о ней не знает, готов сказать что-то о четвертой мировой войне? Он спросил взволнованно: «Пожалуйста, расскажите мне о четвертой мировой войне». Эйнштейн сказал: «Только одну вещь можно сказать, она никогда не случится».

Третья мировая война будет последней мировой войной. И к этой последней мировой войне политики готовятся с тех пор, как мир был официально установлен после второй мировой войны.
Политик и его игра – это отвратительнейшие вещи, которые вы можете себе представить. Сейчас мы переживаем темную ночь и я вспоминаю старую поговорку «Когда ночь наиболее темна, рассвет очень близок». Но я не спешу утверждать, что темная ночь, которая окружает нас, сменится хоть каким-то рассветом.


Я расскажу вам просто, что произошло в мире с 1945 года, люди находятся в абсолютном неведении относительно этого, они не осознают, что сидят на вулкане, который может взорваться в любой момент. Они увлечены мелочными проблемами, а реальные проблемы остаются скрытыми, как будто они не существуют.
С 1945 года произошло сто пять военных конфликтов в шестидесяти шести странах - все это страны Третьего Мира. Необходимо спросить: «Почему в Третьем Мире?» Америка и Советский Союз настолько вырвались вперед в разработке оружия массового уничтожения, что оружие, использовавшееся во второй мировой войне устарело. Для них оно уже бесполезно. Они хотят продать его куда-нибудь, необходим рынок, но такой рынок возможен только при наличии войны.

Америка начинает давать оружие Пакистану. Тогда, естественно, Индия начинает брать оружие у Советского Союза. И подобное случается во всем Третьем Мире: одна страна покупает устаревшее оружие у Советского Союза, тогда ее противник покупает у Америки. Это хороший бизнес. Они не хотят, чтобы эти люди прекратили воевать, иначе, кому они будут продавать оружие, на которое они потратили миллиарды долларов? А эти бедные страны, их политики готовы покупать, хотя их население умирает от голода, семьдесят пять процентов бюджета идет на войну. В среднем, каждая война длится три с половиной года. Итак, кто может сказать, что мир установлен? Сто пять войн в шестидесяти шести странах, каждая война, длится по крайней мере три с половиной года и вы называете это миром?

Эти войны стали причиной шестнадцати миллионов смертей. Во Второй Мировой войне также были убиты миллионы людей. В мирное время, после Второй Мировой войны, шестнадцать миллионов человек были убиты в войнах и вы все еще продолжаете называть это миром?
Но политики так хитры, а люди так слепы, что они не смотрят на то, что происходит вокруг. Они продолжают бороться за пустяки: какой район должен остаться, в каком штате? Должен ли район Белгаум остаться в штате Махараштра? Потому, что это пограничный район между штатами Карнатака и Махараштра.

Люди здесь говорят на разных языках, и они убивают друг друга постоянно, в течение трех десятилетий потому, что пустяковый вопрос не может быть решен, фактически никто и не хочет его решать. Иначе, в чем будет проблема? Просто небольшой референдум, голосование при нейтральном наблюдении, и люди могут решить, где они хотят быть. Нет нужды убивать друг друга. Но, кажется, что политики кровно заинтересованы, чтобы конфликты продолжались здесь или в другом месте, ведь тогда в них, в политиках, есть необходимость.
Шестнадцать миллионов людей были убиты, но до сих пор в каждой школе, в каждом колледже, в каждом университете повторяют: «Мы живем в мирное время». Но фактически, мировая война была более мирным временем!

Большинство войн происходит в Азии. И это одна из стратегий могущественных наций и их политиков, они всегда могут воевать в других странах. Советский Союз и Америка могут воевать в Афганистане. Таким образом, люди Афганистана гибнут, Афганистан становится могилой, а Америка и Советский Союз оба имеют выгоду от продажи оружия. Они посылают своих экспертов, свое оружие, они тренируют афганцев и афганцы убивают других афганцев. Одна сторона имеет оружие из Америки, другая сторона оружие из Советского Союза.

Девять миллионов мирных жителей были убиты в неядерных войнах со времен Хиросимы. В древние времена мирных жителей никогда не убивали. Это высший абсурд, когда армии сражаются, люди, которые воюют в армии, могут быть убиты, но, кажется, что в наше время нет ни милосердия, ни разума – девять миллионов мирных жителей убиты. В их числе могли быть маленькие дети, женщины, старики, те, кто не имел никакого отношения к войне, кто, может быть, учился в школах, работал на фабриках или, возможно, готовил еду на кухне.

Только несколько дней назад Рональд Рейган совершенно без причин атаковал Ливан, он бомбил гражданские районы Ливана. Его целью был Каддафи и поскольку Каддафи имеет три дома в городе, все его три дома должны были быть подвергнуты бомбардировке. Но при бомбардировке его домов другие дома были сожжены и разрушены. А сейчас эксперты узнали, что во время бомбардировки профессиональные убийцы прочесывали Ливан в поисках Каддафи, потому, что вполне возможно, что он не был убит бомбами, он вообще мог не быть в своем доме.

Итак, они бомбили мирных жителей, а профессиональные убийцы рыскали по Ливану в поисках Каддафи. Они смогли убить только дочь Каддафи. А ведь ни Каддафи, ни ливанцы не сделали им ничего плохого.
И по стечению обстоятельств, именно в тот день, когда английские власти разрешили Рональду Рейгану использовать Англию как базу для бомбардировки Ливана, английский парламент не разрешил мне остаться в аэропорту для отдыха в течение шести часов, потому, что я опасный человек! А Рональду Рейгану разрешили использовать Англию для бомбардировки невинной страны, которая не причинила им никакого вреда.

Это самая темная ночь, с которой сталкивалось человечество.

Текущий военный бюджет составляет около семисот миллиардов долларов в год. Каждый год пятнадцать миллионов людей умирают от недоедания и болезней, и каждый год семьсот миллиардов долларов тратятся на войну. Каждую минуту тридцать детей умирают от недоедания и отсутствия дешевых вакцин, и каждую минуту один и три десятых миллиона долларов из общественных фондов тратятся на мировой военный бюджет.

Создается впечатление, что мы не заинтересованы жить вообще, мы решили покончить самоубийством. Человек еще никогда не пребывал в таком самоубийственном настроении, никогда во всей истории.
Двести пятьдесят миллионов детей не получают даже базового образования. А одна ядерная подводная лодка по стоимости равна ежегодному бюджету обучения ста шестидесяти миллионов школьников в двадцати трех развитых странах. Только одна подводная лодка! А ведь тысячи таких подводных лодок бороздят мировой океан и американских, и русских и каждая подводная лодка имеет ядерное оружие в шесть раз более мощное, чем все оружие, использованное во второй мировой войне. И их стоимость такова, что мы могли бы обеспечить наших детей обучением, продуктами питания. Но мы в этом не заинтересованы.Политики не хотят, чтобы кто-то вмешивался в их дела, они хотят абсолютного контроля над человечеством и никого над ними.
ошо

----------


## Freemann

*1. Почему я всегда грежу наяву о будущем?
Это делают все. Человеческий ум как таковой — это способность грезить наяву. Пока ты не выйдешь за пределы ума, ты будешь продолжать грезить наяву. Ум не может существовать в настоящем — он может существовать или в прошлом, или в будущем. Для ума нет способа существовать в настоящем. Быть в настоящем — значит быть вне ума.*

Попробуй это. Если случится молчаливое мгновение, когда никакая мысль не пересекает твое существо, твое сознание — когда экран сознания абсолютно свободен от облаков — и внезапно ты присутствуешь... Это мгновение, это реальное мгновение — мгновение реальности, момент истины. Но нет прошлого, и нет будущего.

Обычно время делится на три времени: прошедшее настоящее, будущее. Это разделение по сути своей неправильно, ненаучно, потому что настоящее — не часть времени. Частями времени являются только прошедшее и будущее. Настоящее — за пределами времени. Настоящее — это вечность.

Прошлое и будущее — части времени. Прошлое — это то, чего больше нет, а будущее — то, чего еще нет. То и другое — внеэкзистенциальны. Настоящее — это то, что есть. Существенное не может быть частью несущественного. Они никогда не встречаются, их пути никогда не могут пересечься.
А время — это ум; накопленное прошлое — именно это и есть ваш ум. Что такое ваш ум? Проанализируйте его, загляните в него. Что это такое? — всего лишь нагромождение, скопление ваших прошлых опытов. Ваш ум — это только собирательный термин, похожий на зонт, под которым удерживается все ваше прошлое, ничего более. Если мало-помалу вы станете вынимать прошлое из сумки, сумка исчезнет.

Если прошлое остается единственной реальностью для ума, что может делать ум? Одна возможность: продолжать снова и снова жевать и пережевывать прошлое. Именно это вы называете воспоминаниями, реминисценцией, ностальгией. Вы можете снова и снова возвращаться в прошлое; снова и снова — к прошлым мгновениям, красивым мгновениям, мгновениям счастья. Они редки и разбросаны среди множества других, но вы за них цепляетесь. Вы избегаете уродливых мгновений, несчастных мгновений.

Но это не может продолжаться все время, потому что это тщетно; эта деятельность кажется бессмысленной. Поэтому ум создает «осмысленную» деятельность — именно это и есть грезы наяву о будущем.
Ум говорит: «Да, прошлое было хорошо, но прошлое окончено; с ним ничего сделать нельзя. Но с будущим можно что-то сделать, потому что оно еще придет». Таким образом, ты выбираешь из своих прошлых опытов те, которые тебе хочется снова повторить, и отбрасываешь опыты, которые были очень несчастными, болезненными, которых не хочешь повторять в будущем. Твои грезы наяву о будущем — не что иное, как видоизменение прошлого: лучше устроенное, более украшенное, более приемлемое, менее болезненное, более приятное. Вот что непрерывно делает твой ум, и таким образом ты продолжаешь упускать реальность.
Медитация просто означает несколько мгновений, когда ты не в уме, несколько мгновений, на которые ты выскальзываешь из ума.
Ты выскальзываешь в реальность, в то, что есть. Эти экзистенциальные мгновения так безмерно экстатичны, что, однажды испытав их вкус, ты прекратишь грезить наяву.
Грезы наяву будут продолжаться, пока ты не начнешь испытывать вкус медитации. Пока ты не начнешь получать питания от медитации, ты будешь продолжать страдать от голода и жаждать какой-то пищи в будущем. И ты знаешь, что будущее ее не принесет, потому что сегодня было будущим когда-то раньше. Вчера будущим было сегодня, и ты грезил о нем наяву. Теперь оно наступило. Что происходит? Счастлив ли ты? Вчера также было когда-то будущим. Все прошлое было когда-то частью будущего, и оно ускользнуло — ускользнет и это будущее. Грезами наяву ты дурачишь себя.

Стань немного более осознанным и попытайся приводить сознание более и более к фактичности существования.
Видь этот цветок, не думай о том цветке. Слушай это слово, которое я произношу, не то слово, которое я собираюсь произнести. Смотри прямо сейчас. Если ты отложишь хотя бы на долю секунды, то упустишь, и тогда это войдет в привычку, и привычка глубоко в тебя внедрится. Завтра ты тоже будешь упускать, и послезавтра — потому что сам будешь оставаться прежним. И более того — привычка грезить наяву будет становиться все сильнее.
На днях я читал одну чудесную японскую историю. Такие истории существуют во всех фольклорах мира, их черты сходны. Это прекрасная история. Послушайте ее.

Однажды жил человек, который высекал камни из утеса Его труд был очень тяжелым, и он много работал, но плата была низкая, и он был неудовлетворен.

Кто удовлетворен? Даже императоры не удовлетворены, что сказать о камнетесе? Его работа, несомненно, была очень тяжелой, а плата ничтожной.

Он вздохнул, потому что его труд был такой тяжелый, и воскликнул:
— Ах, если бы только я был богат, я мог бы отдыхать на диване с шелковыми покрывалами.
И ангел спустился с небес, и он сказал:
— Ты стал тем, что сказал.

И это действительно происходит — не только в притчах и историях; это происходит в реальной жизни. Все, что вы думаете о себе, случается. Вы создаете свой мир собственной мыслью, создаете свой мир собственными желаниями. Все, на чем вы настаиваете, начинает случаться. Реальность постоянно сотрудничает с вами. Она ожидает того момента, того дня, когда вы начнете сотрудничать с ней. До тех пор она непрерывно сотрудничает с вами.

И ангел сказал:
— Ты стал тем, что сказал.
И он был богат, и отдыхал на диване с шелковыми покрывалами.
Король этой страны проехал мимо среди своих всадников, которые ехали впереди его колесницы и позади нее, и над головой короля держали золотой солнечный зонт. Когда богатый человек это увидел, в нем родились сомнения: над его головой никто не держал золотого зонта, и он был неудовлетворен. Он вздохнул и воскликнул:
— Хотел бы я быть королем. Снова спустился ангел и сказал:
— Ты стал тем, что сказал.
И он был королем, и много всадников скакало перед его колесницей, и всадники скакали позади его колесницы, и над его головой держали золотой солнечный зонт, и солнце сияло горячими лучами, обжигало землю, и ростки травы вяли. И король пожаловался, что солнце жжет ему лицо, и что оно превосходит всех властью, и он был неудовлетворен. Он вздохнул и воскликнул:

— Хотел бы я быть солнцем. И пришел ангел, и он сказал:
— Ты стал тем, что сказал.
И он был солнцем, и направлял свои лучи вверх и вниз, вправо и влево, всюду, и обжигал побеги травы на земле, и нарушал спокойствие земных королей. И тогда облако прошло между солнцем и землей, и лучи солнца отразились от него, и солнце разгневалось, что облако противится его власти. Оно пожаловалось, что облако превосходит его во власти, и оно было неудовлетворено. Оно пожелало быть облаком, обладающим такой властью, и ангел явился и сказал:
— Ты стал тем. что сказал.

И он стал облаком и прошел между солнцем и землей, и поймал лучи солнца, чтобы трава снова стала зеленой. Облако пролило на землю большие капли дождя, отчего реки вздулись, и начались наводнения, и дома смывало водой, и вода разрушила поля, потому что ее было слишком много. Вода пала на утес, который стоял твердо, оросила его бурными потоками, но утес не поддался, и облако пришло в ярость, потому что утес не подчинился его власти, и власть его потоков была тщетной, и оно было неудовлетворено.
Понимание Корней Страдание
Оно воскликнуло:
— Этому утесу дано столько власти, и его власть превосходит мою. Я хочу быть утесом.
И ангел явился, и облако стало утесом, и утес не двигался с места, сияло ли солнце или шел проливной дождь. Но тогда пришел человек с киркой, резцом и тяжелым молотом, и он стал высекать из утеса камни, и утес сказал:
— Как может быть такое, что власть этого человека превосходит мою и он высекает камни из моего тела? — И он был неудовлетворен.
Он воскликнул:
— Я слабее его. Я хочу быть этим человеком. И ангел явился с небес со словами:
— Ты стал тем, что сказал.
И он снова стал камнетесом. С огромным трудом он высекал из утеса камни и работал до изнеможения ради мизерной платы — и он был удовлетворен.

Я не согласен с заключением. Это единственное, с чем я в этой истории не согласен; во всем остальном она прекрасна. Я не согласен с заключением, потому что знаю людей: они не становятся удовлетворенными так легко. Колесо прошло полный круг, и эта история в определенном смысле пришла к естественному завершению, но настоящие жизненные истории не приходят ни к каким естественным завершениям. Колесо истории продолжает двигаться.........
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

.........Именно поэтому мы в Индии называем жизнь «колесом». Она постоянно движется, постоянно повторяется. Насколько я вижу, пока этот камнетес не стал бы буддой, история повторялась бы бесконечно. Он снова пожелал бы чудесный диван с шелковыми покрывалами, и то же самое началось бы сначала. Если этот камнетес был действительно удовлетворен, тогда, наверное, он выпрыгнул из колеса рождения и смерти. Наверное, он стал буддой.
Именно это непрерывно происходит с каждым умом — ты чего-то жаждешь, это случается, но к тому времени, как это случается, ты видишь, что по-прежнему неудовлетворен. Теперь несчастным тебя делает что-то другое.
Это нечто, требующее понимания: если желание не исполнено, ты разочарован; если оно исполнено, ты и тогда разочарован. Именно в этом состоит страдание желания. Когда осуществлено желание, не осуществлен ты. Стоит ему осуществиться, как внезапно возникает множество новых.
Ты никогда не думал, что, когда станешь королем и впереди и позади тебя будут скакать всадники, солнце будет так горячо, что обожжет тебе лицо.

Ты никогда об этом не думал. А потом ты мечтал о том, чтобы стать солнцем, и вот ты стал солнцем, но никогда не думал об облаке. Теперь облако пришло и доказало твое бессилие. И это продолжается и продолжается без конца, как волны в океане, бесконечно — пока ты не поймешь и просто не выпрыгнешь из колеса.
Ум непрерывно тебе говорит: «Делай это, стань тем. Получи то-то и то-то... как ты сможешь быть счастливым, если у тебя этого не будет? У тебя должен быть дворец, тогда ты можешь быть счастливым». Если у твоего счастья есть условие, ты останешься несчастливым. Если ты не можешь быть счастливым точно таким, как есть, оставаясь камнетесом...
Я знаю, что труд очень тяжелый, плата низкая, жизнь остается борьбой, я знаю, — но если ты не можешь быть счастливым таким, как есть сейчас, вопреки всему, ты никогда не будешь счастливым. Если только человек не счастлив, не счастлив просто без всякой причины, если человек недостаточно безумен, чтобы быть счастливым без всякой причины, этот человек никогда не будет счастливым. Ты всегда найдешь что-то, чтобы разрушить счастье.

Тебе всегда будет чего-то не хватать, что-то будет отсутствовать.
И это «отсутствие» снова станет грезами наяву.
И ты не сможешь достичь состояния, в котором доступно все, абсолютно все. Даже если бы это было возможно, то и тогда ты не был бы счастлив. Просто посмотри на механизм ума: если доступно все, что ты хотел, внезапно тебе становится скучно. Что теперь делать?
Я слышал — и думаю, что это достоверно, — что людям, достигшим рая, становится скучно. Это исходит из очень достоверных источников, на них можно полагаться — эти люди сидят под исполняющими желания деревьями, и им скучно. Потому что стоит тебе что-то сказать, как появляется ангел и тотчас же исполняет это желание. Между желаниями и их исполнением нет никакого промежутка. Они хотят красивую женщину, Клеопатру, и она появляется. И что теперь делать с такой Клеопатрой? Это бессмысленно — и им скучно.

Счастье — это твоя внутренняя природа. Оно не нуждается ни в каких внешних условиях; оно просто есть, счастье — это ты сам. Блаженство — это твое естественное состояние; это не достижение...

В индийских «Пуранах» есть множество историй о девах, которым так надоело в раю, что они стали скучать по земле. Там у них было все. Когда они были на земле, они жаждали рая. Может быть, они были великими аскетами, может быть, они отреклись от мира, отношений, всего в попытках достичь рая. Теперь они достигли рая, и теперь они жаждут мира.

Я слышал:
Пилот нового реактивного самолета маневрировал над кэтскиллскими горами. Он указал второму пилоту на приятную долину внизу.
— Видишь вон тот уголок? — сказал он. — Когда я был босоногим мальчишкой, я обычно сидел вон там в плоскодонке и ловил рыбу. Каждый раз, когда в небе пролетал самолет, я смотрел вверх и мечтал о том, чтобы быть в нем пилотом. Теперь я смотрю вниз и мечтаю о том, чтобы ловить рыбу.

Именно так продолжается без конца. Если вы не знамениты, вы хотите быть знаменитыми. Вам так больно оттого, что люди вас не знают. Вы идете по улице, и никто на вас не смотрит, никто вас не узнает. Вы чувствуете себя пустым местом. Вы усердно трудитесь, чтобы стать знаменитым.

Однажды вы становитесь знаменитым. Теперь вы не можете ходить по улицам. Теперь вокруг собирается толпа, чтобы на вас смотреть. Теперь у вас нет никакой свободы, и вы остаетесь дома, как взаперти. Вы не можете выйти наружу, вы словно в тюрьме. Теперь вы начинаете думать о тех чудесных временах, когда можно было ходить по улицам и быть свободным... словно вокруг никого нет. Теперь вы тоскуете по тем временам. Спросите знаменитых людей.
Вольтер пишет в мемуарах, что когда он не был знаменит — а каждый однажды не был знаменит, — он все этого желал и желал, работал изо всех сил, и вот он стал одним из самых знаменитых людей во Франции. Его слава возросла до такой степени, что ему стало опасно выходить из комнаты, потому что в те времена суеверные люди думали, что если удастся добыть кусочек одежды какого-то великого человека, он станет защитным талисманом; он обладает огромными защищающими силами. Он отгоняет духов, предотвращает несчастные случаи и так далее в этом роде.

И если он приходил на вокзал, чтобы сесть в поезд, ему приходилось вызывать сопровождение полиции, иначе люди начинали рвать его одежду. И мало того — ему рвали кожу, и он возвращался домой в синяках и царапинах. Ему так надоела эта слава — он не мог даже выйти из дома; люди всегда поджидали его, как волки, чтобы наброситься на него, — и он стал молиться Богу: «Довольно! Я это узнал. Я этого не хочу. Я стал почти как мертвец». И тогда это случилось. Явился ангел — наверное, явился ангел — и сказал: «Ладно». Мало-помалу его слава рассеялась.

Мнения людей меняются очень легко; в них нет никакой цельности. Все меняется, точно как мода. Сегодня ты на вершине славы, завтра люди совершенно забывают о тебе. Однажды ты президент, на следующий день ты просто гражданин Ричард Никсон. Никому нет до тебя дела.
Случилось так, что умы людей изменились, мнения, климат изменился, и люди совершенно забыли о Вольтере. Он приходил на вокзал и надеялся, что хоть кто-нибудь, хоть один человек придет его встречать. Никто его больше не встречал, только его собака.

Когда он умер, только четверо провожали его в последний путь: трое людей и одна собака. Наверное, он умер несчастным, снова жаждающим славы. Что делать? Так все и продолжается.

Ум никогда не позволит тебе быть счастливым. Какими бы ни были условия, ум всегда найдет что-то, чтобы из-за этого быть несчастным. Позволь мне сказать это так: ум — это механизм для создания несчастья. Вся его функция состоит в том, чтобы создавать несчастье.

Если ты отбрасываешь ум, внезапно ты становишься счастливым — совершенно без причины. Тогда счастье естественно, как дыхание. Чтобы дышать, не нужно даже этого осознавать. Ты просто продолжаешь дышать. Счастье — точно такое же.

Счастье — это твоя внутренняя природа. Оно не нуждается ни в каких внешних условиях; оно просто есть, счастье — это ты сам. Блаженство — это твое естественное состояние; это не достижение. Просто выбравшись из механизма ума, ты начинаешь чувствовать себя блаженным.
Именно поэтому ты увидишь, что сумасшедшие люди счастливее так называемых нормальных. Что происходит с сумасшедшими людьми? Они также выбираются из ума — конечно, не с той стороны, но все же выбираются. Сумасшедший — это тот, кто пал ниже ума. Он лишился ума.
Именно поэтому ты можешь увидеть, что многие сумасшедшие так счастливы, что ты почти что чувствуешь зависть. Ты можешь даже начать грезить наяву: «Когда со мной случится это благословение?» Сумасшедший осужден, но он счастлив.
Что случилось с сумасшедшим? Он больше не думает о будущем и не думает о прошлом. Он выпал из времени. Он начал жить в вечности.........

----------


## Freemann

............*Точно так же это происходит и с мистиком, потому что он поднимается над умом. Я не говорю, что ты должен стать сумасшедшим, но я говорю, что есть определенное сходство между сумасшедшим и мистиком. Именно поэтому все великие мистики выглядят немного сумасшедшими, а все великие сумасшедшие немного похожи на мистиков.*
Посмотри в глаза сумасшедшему, и ты найдешь, что его глаза очень мистические... свечение, какое-то потустороннее свечение, словно в нем есть какая-то внутренняя дверь, откуда он попадает в самое ядро жизни. Он расслаблен. Может быть, у него ничего нет, но он просто счастлив. У него нет желаний, нет амбиций. Он никуда не идет. Он просто здесь... наслаждаясь, радуясь.
Да, сумасшедшие и мистики имеют что-то общее. Сходство состоит в том, что оба они лишились ума. Сумасшедший пал ниже ума, мистик вышел за пределы ума. Кроме того, мистик — сумасшедший с методом; в его сумасшествии есть метод. Сумасшедший просто пал вниз.

Я не говорю, что вы должны стать сумасшедшими. Я говорю: станьте мистиками. Мистик настолько же счастлив, что и сумасшедший, и столь же нормален, что и нормальный человек. Мистик обладает таким же здравым смыслом — а может быть, и большим, — чем так называемые рациональные люди, и в то же время он так счастлив, — точно как сумасшедшие люди. Мистик обладает самым красивым синтезом. Он находится в гармонии. У него есть все, что и у рационального человека. У него есть то и другое. Он завершен. Он целен.

Ты спрашиваешь: «Почему я всегда грежу наяву о будущем?» Ты грезишь наяву о будущем потому, что еще не испытал вкуса настоящего. Начни испытывать вкус настоящего. Найди несколько мгновений, когда ты просто радуешься. Глядя на деревья, просто смотри. Слушая птиц, просто будь слушающим ухом. Пусть они достигнут твоего глубочайшего ядра. Пусть их песня распространится по всему твоему существу. Сидя на пляже у океана, просто слушай дикий рев волн, стань с ним одним... потому что в диком реве волн нет ни прошлого, ни будущего. Если ты сможешь сонастроиться с ним, то тоже станешь диким ревом. Обними дерево и расслабься в нем. Почувствуй, как его зеленая форма вливается тебе в существо. Ляг на песке, забудь мир, сроднись с песком, с его прохладой; почувствуй, как тебя насыщает прохлада. Приди к реке, поплыви, и пусть река плывет у тебя внутри. Подними брызги и стань брызгами. Делай все, что приносит тебе чувство наслаждения, и наслаждайся этим тотально. На эти короткие мгновения прошлое и будущее исчезнет, и ты будешь здесь и сейчас.

Евангелие не в Библии. Евангелие — в реках и диком реве океана, в молчании звезд. Хорошие новости написаны всюду. Вся вселенная содержит послание. Расшифруй его. Научись его языку. И язык его — это язык здесь и сейчас.
Твой язык — язык прошлого и будущего, и, продолжая говорить языком ума, тебе никогда не удастся сонастроиться с существованием, прийти с ним в гармонию. А если вкус гармонии не испытан, как ты можешь прервать грезы наяву? — потому что в этом и есть вся твоя жизнь.

Ты похож на бедного человека, который несет полный мешок камней и думает, что это чудесные бриллианты, рубины, и если ему сказать: «Выбрось их. Ты дурак. Это всего лишь обычные камни», — он не сможет поверить. Он подумает, что его дурачат. Он не выпустит мешка из рук, потому что это все, что у него есть.
Я бы не сказал этому человеку отречься от мешка. Я бы попытался показать ему настоящие рубины, изумруды, бриллианты. Увидев их хотя бы мельком, он выбросит мешок сам. Не придется даже отрекаться — потому что отрекаться не от чего; это обычные камни. От обычных камней не отрекаются.

Он просто осознает, что живет под властью иллюзии. Теперь есть настоящие бриллианты. Внезапно его собственные камни меркнут... — исчезают. Просто он вытряхивает из своего мешка все, тут же, и ему не нужно даже ничего говорить, потому что теперь в мешок можно положить что-то другое. Он выбрасывает камни, потому что ему требуется пространство.
Таким образом, я не говорю, что ты должен отбросить свою устремленность в будущее, в прошлое. Скорее мне хотелось бы тебе сказать: соприкасайся более и более с настоящим.
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

*"Есть удовольствие.
Есть блаженство.
Воздержись от первого, чтобы овладеть вторым..."(с)*

Медитируй на эти сутры как можно глубже, потому что они содержат самые фундаментальные истины. Эти четыре слова нужно понять и размышлять над ними. Первое -удовольствие, второе -счастье, третье -радость, четвертое -блаженство.
Удовольствие принадлежит физическому, психологическому. Удовольствие -это самая поверхностная вещь в жизни; это щекотка. Удовольствие секса, удовольствие других чувств, одержимость едой - все это укоренено в теле. Тело - это твоя периферия; это не твой центр. А жить на периферии - значит предоставлять себя на милость множества случайных обстоятельств вокруг тебя. Человек, который ищет удовольствия, на милости у случайности.
Так волны в океане зависят от капризов ветров. Когда дует сильный ветер, они есть; когда ветра нет, нет и их. У них нет независимого существования; они зависимы, а все, что зависимо от другого, приносит оковы.

Удовольствие зависит от другого. Если ты любишь женщину, если это твое удовольствие, тогда женщина станет твоей хозяйкой. Если ты любишь мужчину, если в этом твое удовольствие и ты чувствуешь себя несчастной, печальной и приходишь в отчаяние, когда его нет, значит, ты создала себе рабство. Ты создала тюрьму, у тебя больше нет свободы.
Если ты ищешь денег и власти, тогда ты будешь зависеть от денег и власти. Человек, который продолжает накапливать деньги, если для него удовольствие - иметь больше и больше денег, он будет становиться более и более несчастным - потому что чем больше у него есть, тем больше он хочет, и чем больше у него есть, тем более он боится это потерять. Это обоюдоострый меч: чем больше он хочет... первое острие меча. Поэтому он становится все более несчастным.

Чем больше ты требуешь, желаешь, тем более ты чувствуешь, что тебе чего-то не хватает, тем более полым, пустым ты себе кажешься. С другой стороны, -другое острие меча -чем больше у тебя есть, тем более ты боишься, что у тебя это отнимут; это можно украсть. Банк может обанкротиться, может измениться политическая ситуация в стране, страна может стать коммунистической. Твои деньги зависят от тысячи и одной вещи. Деньги не делают тебя хозяином, они делают тебя рабом. Удовольствие периферийно; поэтому оно обязательно зависит от внешних обстоятельств. Это только щекотка.
Если твое удовольствие в еде, что, собственно, доставляет тебе наслаждение? -просто вкус! На то мгновение, когда пища проходит по вкусовым рецепторам твоего языка, ты испытываешь ощущение, которое интерпретируешь как удовольствие. Это твоя интерпретация. Сегодня это выглядит как удовольствие, а завтра может не выглядеть как удовольствие. Если ты продолжаешь есть одну и ту же пищу, рецепторы на кончике языка утратят восприимчивость к ней. Вскоре она тебе надоест - именно таким образом людям все надоедает.

Один день ты бегаешь за женщиной или мужчиной, а на следующий день ищешь предлога, чтобы от него или от нее избавиться. Тот же самый человек, ничего не изменилось! Что случилось за это время? Тебе надоел другой, потому что все удовольствие было в познавании нового. Теперь другой больше не нов; ты ознакомился с его территорией. Ты знаком с телом другого, с изгибами тела, с ощущением тела. Теперь ум жаждет чего-то нового.
Ум всегда жаждет чего-то нового. Именно так ум всегда удерживает тебя на привязи будущего. Он заставляет тебя продолжать надеяться, но никогда не исполняет обещаний - и не может. Он умеет лишь создавать новые надежды, новые желания.

Точно как на дереве растут листья, желания и надежды растут в уме. Ты хотел новый дом, и ты его получил - а где удовольствие? Оно возникло на мгновение, когда ты достиг цели. Когда ты достиг цели, ум больше в ней не заинтересован;
он уже начал плести сети нового желания. Он уже начал думать о других домах, которые больше. И так во всем.
Удовольствие удерживает тебя в невротичном состоянии, в вечном беспокойстве, беспорядке. Столько желаний -и каждое из них неутолимо! -требуют внимания. Ты остаешься жертвой толпы безумных желаний, - безумных, потому что они невыполнимы, - а они продолжают тащить тебя в разные стороны. Ты становишься противоречием.
Одно желание тянет тебя влево, другое вправо, и одновременно ты кормишь оба желания. Тогда ты чувствуешь себя расщепленным, раздвоенным, ты чувствуешь, что тебя разрывают на части, ты чувствуешь, что разваливаешься на куски. Никто другой за это не в ответе. Все дело в этом глупом стремлении к удовольствию.

Это сложное явление. Ты не единственный, кто ищет удовольствия; такого же удовольствия ищут миллионы таких, как ты. Отсюда столько борьбы, соревнования, насилия, войн. Все становятся друг другу врагами, потому что стремятся к одной и той же цели и не могут ее достичь; поэтому борьба должна быть тотальной. Ты должен рискнуть всем - ни за что, потому что, когда ты достигаешь, ты не достигаешь ничего, и на эту борьбу ты тратишь впустую всю свою жизнь. Жизнь, которая могла бы стать празднованием, становится долгой, высосанной из пальца, бессмысленной борьбой.
Когда ты так стремишься к удовольствию, ты не можешь любить, потому что человек, который ищет удовольствия, использует другого как средство. А использовать другого как средство - это самое безнравственное действие из всех возможных, потому что каждое существо само по себе - это цель и нельзя использовать его как средство. Но в поисках удовольствия ты должен будешь использовать другого как средство. Ты станешь коварным из-за этой борьбы. Если ты не коварен, тебя обманут, и прежде чем тебя обманут другие, ты должен обмануть их.

Маккиавелли советовал искателям удовольствий: лучшая защита - нападение. Никогда не дожидайся, пока на тебя нападет другой; тогда может быть слишком поздно. Но прежде чем он на тебя нападет, напади на него сам! Это лучший способ защиты. И, зная о Маккиавелли или нет, ты этому следуешь.

Это нечто очень странное: люди знают о Христе, о Будде, о Мухаммеде, о Кришне, но никто им не следует. Люди мало знают о Чанакье и Маккиавелли, но следуют им - как будто Чанакья и Маккиавелли очень близки их сердцу! Тебе не нужно их читать, ты уже им следуешь. Все ваше общество построено на принципах Маккиавелли; в этом заключается вся политическая игра. Прежде чем кто-то что-то урвет у тебя, урви у другого. Будь всегда на страже. Естественно, если ты всегда на страже, ты будешь напряженным, тревожным, обеспокоенным. Такова борьба, и она продолжается постоянно. Ты один, а врагов миллионы.
Например, если ты хочешь стать премьер-министром Индии, тогда все те миллионы людей, которые тоже хотят быть премьер-министрами, - это твои враги. Кто не хочет быть премьер-министром? Человек может говорить об этом, а может не говорить. Поэтому все против тебя, а ты против всех. Вся эта жизнь длиною в семьдесят, восемьдесят лет будет растрачена впустую в тщетном усилии. Удовольствие - это не цель жизни и не может быть целью.

Второе слово, которое нужно понять, это счастье. Счастье психологично, удовольствие физиологично. Счастье немного лучше, немного более утонченно, немного выше, но немногим отличается от удовольствия. Можно сказать, что удовольствие - это низший вид счастья, а счастье - несколько высший вид удовольствия. Это две стороны одной и той же монеты. Удовольствие немного первобытно, животно; счастье немного более культурно, немного более человечно - но это одна и та же игра, играемая в мире ума. Ты не настолько заботишься о физиологических ощущениях; гораздо больше ты заботишься о психологических ощущениях. Но в своей основе они не отличаются; поэтому Будда не говорил о четырех словах, он говорил только о двух.

Третье слово - радость; радость духовна. Она отличается, полностью отличается от удовольствия, счастья. Она не имеет ничего общего с другими людьми; она принадлежит внутреннему. Она не зависит от обстоятельств: она твоя собственная. Это не щекотка, которую создают другие вещи; это состояние мира, молчания, медитативное состояние. Она духовна.

Но Будда не говорил и о радости, потому что есть и еще одна вещь за пределами радости. Он называет ее блаженством. Блаженство тотально. Оно не физиологическое, не психологическое и не духовное. Оно не знает разделений, оно неделимо. Оно тотально в одном смысле и трансцендентально в другом. Будда говорит только о двух словах. Первое - удовольствие; оно включает счастье. Второе - блаженство; оно включает радость.

Блаженство означает, что ты достиг самого внутреннего ядра своего существа. Оно принадлежит предельной глубине твоего существа, где больше нет даже эго, где царит лишь молчание; ты исчез. В радости есть немного тебя, но в блаженстве тебя нет. Эго растворилось; это состояние не-бытия.
Будда называет его нирваной. Нирвана означает, что ты прекратился; ты -просто бесконечная пустота, подобная небу. И в то мгновение, когда ты есть эта бесконечность, ты наполняешься звездами, и начинается совершенно новая жизнь. Ты рожден заново.

Удовольствие преходяще, оно принадлежит времени; блаженство вне времени, безвременно. Удовольствие начинается и кончается; блаженство остается навсегда. Удовольствия приходят и уходят; блаженство никогда не приходит, никогда не уходит, - оно уже есть в глубочайшем ядре твоего существа. Удовольствие приходится вырывать у другого; ты становишься либо нищим, либо вором. Блаженство делает тебя мастером. Блаженство - это не то, что ты изобретаешь, но нечто такое, что ты открываешь. Блаженство - это святая святых твоей природы. Оно было в ней с самого начала, только ты не смотрел на него, ты принимал его как должное. Ты не смотришь вовнутрь.
Это единственное несчастье человека: он продолжает смотреть наружу в поиске и исследовании. Снаружи тебе этого не найти, потому что его там нет.
Ошо

----------


## Freemann

*(часть 1)*

*Ошо о своем просветлении*

Я искал врата просветления, сколько себя помню – с самого раннего детства. Должно быть, эта мечта осталась у меня от прошлых жизней, потому что не было ни дня, когда бы я не занимался этими поисками. Конечно, все вокруг считали меня чудаковатым. Я никогда не играл с другими детьми. Я даже не заговаривал со своими ровесниками. Мне они казались туповатыми. Они и в самом деле занимались поразительными глупостями. Я никогда не хотел играть в футбол, волейбол или хоккей. Естественно, все считали меня странным. Что до меня, то я тоже пришел к такому выводу. Повзрослев, я понял, что на самом деле странный не я, а весь наш мир.
Последний год жизни дома, когда мне исполнился двадцать один год, стал периодом душевных срывов и духовных прорывов. Разумеется, все те, кто меня любил – родители, друзья и преподаватели, – отчасти понимали, что со мной происходит. Но почему я так отличался от остальных детей? Почему часами сидел с закрытыми глазами? Зачем усаживался на берегу реки по ночам и смотрел в звездное небо? Естественно, те, кто не понимает подобных вещей – а мне и не очень-то нужно, чтобы их понимали, – считали меня сумасшедшим.
Меня почти не замечали даже дома. Меня постепенно перестали о чем-то спрашивать. Все вели себя так, будто меня здесь нет. И это мне нравилось – так я превращался в ничто, в пустоту, в полное отсутствие чего-либо.


Тот год выдался примечательным. Я окутал себя пустотой. Я утратил какую-либо связь с внешним миром. Если мне напоминали, что пора искупаться, я шел купаться и сидел в воде часами. Им приходилось стучать в двери и кричать: "Эй, выходи! Ты там уже столько сидишь, что на месяц хватит!" Я ел, когда мне говорили, что пора поесть. Если никто об этом не напоминал, я мог не есть несколько дней кряду. Нет, я не постился, я и не думал соблюдать посты и гонения. Мне хотелось одного: как можно глубже уйти в себя. Врата тянули меня магнитом, эта сила была непреодолимой. Меня всасывало, как в "черную дыру".
Ученые говорят, что во Вселенной есть "черные дыры". Если рядом окажется звезда, "дыра" втянет ее в себя. Сила притяжения такова, что ее невозможно превозмочь, и звезда гибнет, целиком пропадая в "черней дыре". Никто не знает, что творится по другую сторону. Я думаю – и какой-то физик, вроде бы, уже нашел тому подтверждение, – что по другую сторону находится "белая дыра". У дыры не может быть одного конца, она всегда сквозная. Я познал это на своем опыте. Возможно, так устроена и вся Вселенная. Звезда гибнет. Когда она попадает в "черную дыру", мы видим, что звезда исчезает. Но в то же время в Космосе рождаются новые звезды. Откуда они берутся? В каких утробах созревают? Простой арифметики достаточно, чтобы понять: этими утробами являются "черные дыры" – в них гибнет старое и рождается новое.
И я сам пережил это, хотя я и не физик. В тот год невероятная сила тянула меня прочь, все дальше от людей. Я настолько отрешился от мира, что не узнавал порой родных отца и мать. Подчас я забывал даже, как меня зовут. Я изо всех сил старался припомнить свое имя, но ничего не получалось. Естественно, в тот год все окончательно убедились, что я сошел с ума. Но для меня это безумие было медитацией, а на самом пике сумасшествия врата наконец-то отворились... * * *
Меня повели к вайдье, врачу-аюрведисту. В общем-то, меня водили к самым разным врачам и знахарям, но только тот вайдья сказал отцу: "Он ничем не болен. Вы напрасно тратите время". Конечно, меня все равно таскали то к одному специалисту, то к другому. Мне прописывали какие-то лекарства, а я говорил отцу: "Что ты так беспокоишься? У меня ничего не болит". Но никто мне не верил, мне говорили: "Помолчи. Выпей лучше лекарство, вреда ведь от этого не будет?" И я пил – мне-то что?


Проницательным оказался только тот вайдья, а звали его Пандит Бхагхиратх Прасад. Старик уже умер, но он был на редкость проницательным человеком. Он просто глянул на меня и тут же сказал: "Парень ничем не болен". А потом он заплакал и признался: "Я сам давно добиваюсь такого состояния. Парню удивительно повезло. Мне в этой жизни уже ничего не удастся. Не нужно таскать его по врачам. Он уже почти достиг..." Слезы старика были вызваны радостью за меня.
Он был искатель. В своих исканиях он обошел всю страну из края в край. Вся его жизнь была чередой поисков и открытий. Он неплохо представлял себе, что именно ищет. Он стал моим покровителем, он защищал меня от других лекарей. Он так и сказал моему отцу: "Оставьте его у меня, я обо всем позабочусь". Он не давал мне никаких лекарств, а когда отец возмутился, прописал безвредные пилюли из сахара. Он сам мне об этом рассказал: "Это просто сахар. Принимай их, чтобы успокоить родителей. Вреда от них не будет. Пользы, впрочем, тоже. Тут никакие лекарства не помогут". * * *


Когда впервые попадаешь в мир вне разума, это действительно кажется безумием: "темная ночь души", сумасшедший мрак души. Это отмечали все религии. По той же причине все религии настаивают на том, что перед проникновением в мир вне разума нужно найти себе Учителя – он будет рядом, он поможет и поддержит. Твой мир начнет разваливаться на части, но Учитель ободрит и вернет надежду. Он поможет тебе понять новое. Вот зачем нужен Учитель – он помогает понять то, что нельзя понять умом. Он помогает выразить то, что не скажешь словами, показать незримое. Он всегда рядом, он находит те средства, что позволят тебе продолжать свой путь, иначе ты можешь испугаться и свернуть с дороги.


Но помните, что бежать некуда. Если свернешь с тропы и помчишься в чащу, тебя охватит настоящая одержимость. Суфии называют таких людей маста, а в Индии они известны как безумные парамахансы. Назад вернуться нельзя, там ведь уже ничего нет. Вперед идти тоже невозможно, кругом темнота. Ты заблудился. Вот почему Будда сказал: "Счастлив тот, кто нашел себе Учителя".
У меня самого Учителя не было. Я искал, но так и не смог его найти. Дело не в том, что я не пытался, – поверьте, я искал очень долго, но так и не нашел. Найти Учителя трудно. Очень трудно найти существо, прекратившее существование. Трудно ощутить присутствие того, кто почти отсутствует. Искатели редко находят того, кто представляет собой просто дверь к Божественному – открытую дверь, через которую легко пройти. Это очень, очень трудно.
Сикхи называют свои храмы гурудвара, "двери Учителя". Вот кто такой Учитель – это дверь. Иисус часто повторял: "Я – врата, я – путь, я – истина. Идите за мной, пройдите сквозь меня. Если не пройдете сквозь меня, ничего не достигаете".


Да, порой бывает и так, что человек не находит Учителя. Если Учителя нет, приходится работать без него, но такое путешествие намного опаснее.
Целый год я пребывал в таком состоянии, что никто не мог бы предсказать, чем это обернется. Целый год я жил так, что с большим трудом поддерживал в себе жизнь. Даже такие простые вещи давались с огромным трудом, потому что у меня напрочь пропал аппетит. Шли дни, а есть мне совсем не хотелось. Шли дни, а я забывал даже попить воды. Я заставлял себя есть и пить. Тело стало таким нечувствительным, что я щипал себя, чтобы убедиться, что я еще тут. Я бился головой об стену, пытаясь понять, есть ли у меня еще голова. Только боль могла ненадолго вернуть мне ощущение тела.
По утрам и вечерам я бегал. Я пробегал пять-восемь миль подряд. Все думали, что я свихнулся. Зачем столько бегать? Шестнадцать миль в день! Но я делал это лишь для того, чтобы ощутить себя, чтобы почувствовать, что я все еще существую, чтобы не лишиться связи с самим собой – я просто ждал, пока глаза привыкнут к тому новому, что во мне зарождалось.
Мне приходилось очень стараться. Я ни с кем не говорил: мысли стали такими непоследовательными, что мне было невероятно трудно даже построить фразу. Я мог замолчать на полуслове, потому что забывал, о чем говорил. Я мог застыть посреди дороги, потому что забывал, куда шел. Я мог сидеть с книгой, прочесть полсотни страниц, а потом вдруг спросить себя: "О чем я читал? Ничего не помню". Мое состояние было очень странным...


Есть такая история. В кабинет психиатра врывается пациент и вопит: "Доктор, помогите! Я схожу с ума! Я все забываю! Я не помню, что было год назад и даже вчера. Я схожу с ума!"
"Хм, – сказал психиатр, – и когда вы впервые это заметили?"
"Что заметил?" – озадаченно переспросил пациент.
Со мной было то же самое! Мне было трудно даже закончить фразу. Я сидел взаперти в своей комнате. Я молчал, не произносил ни слова, поскольку сказать что-либо означало бы признаться в своем безумии. Так прошел целый год. Я просто лежал на полу, глядел в потолок и считал сначала до ста, а потом в обратном порядке, от ста до единицы. Хоть что-то у меня оставалось – например, эта способность считать по порядку. Все остальное я позабыл. Чтобы снова прийти в себя, найти какую-то точку отсчета, мне понадобился целый год.
Но это случилось. Это было настоящее чудо. Однако это стоило мне большого труда. Никто мне не помогал, никто не подсказывал, куда идти и что со мной происходит. Больше того, мне мешали, против меня были все – преподаватели, друзья и прочие доброжелатели. Все были против меня. Но они ничего не могли поделать, разве что стыдить меня или расспрашивать, что же это я делаю.

В том-то и дело, что я не делал ничего! Это было сильнее меня. Это просто происходило. Конечно, кое-что я все-таки сделал: сам о том не подозревая, я постучал в дверь – и она открылась. Я много лет медитировал, просто сидел молча и ничего не делал. И шаг за шагом я перенесся в то пространство, где ты просто есть, но ничего не делаешь. Ты просто есть – чистое присутствие, бездеятельный наблюдатель.
Нет, я ничего не делал. Я просто лежал, сидел, ходил – но там, в глубине, не было никого, кто что-то делает. Я утратил все честолюбивые мечты. У меня пропало желание к чему-то стремиться, чего-то достигать. Я просто погрузился в себя. Это была пустота, а пустота сводит с ума. И все же это единственный путь к Богу. Бога достигает только тот, кто готов сойти с ума......

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Freemann

*(продолжение)*

Меня часто спрашивают: что я чувствовал, когда наступило просветление?
Я смеялся. Я хохотал от души, потому что постиг всю бессмысленность жажды просветления. Это действительно смешно, потому что все мы рождаемся просветленными, а желать того, что уже есть, совершенно бессмысленно. Если у тебя что-то есть, это уже нельзя обрести. Обрести можно только то, чего нет у тебя или в тебе. Но просветление – в нашей природе.

Я боролся за него на протяжении многих жизней, потому что за одну жизнь этой цели не достичь. За этот срок я делал все, что только возможно, но неизменно терпел неудачу. Я был обречен на провал, потому что просветления нельзя достичь. Как можно его обрести, если оно уже в твоей природе? То, что у тебя уже есть, не сделаешь с помощью честолюбивой мечты.
Разум честолюбив, он тянется к деньгам, власти и престижу. Но в один прекрасный день, когда он уже по горло сыт внешней деятельностью, его начинает манить просветление, освобождение, нирвана, Бог. Но это все то же честолюбие, изменилась только цель. Прежде цель была извне, теперь она внутри. Но твое отношение, сам твой подход ничуть не меняется – ты остаешься прежним человеком с прежними привычками.
Слова "день, когда я достиг просветления" означают только одно: в тот день я понял, что нечего достигать, некуда идти, не нужно ничего делать. Мы уже божественны, мы уже совершенны – вот и все. Не нужно никакого совершенствования. Бог всех нас создает совершенными. Даже если нам встречаются люди несовершенные, легко заметить, насколько совершенно их несовершенство. Бог никогда не создает чего-то несовершенного.
Я слышал историю об учителе дзэн по имени Бокудзю. Он объяснял своим ученикам, что все в нашем мире совершенно, и тут поднялся один человек, старый горбун. "А как же я? – спросил он. – Я горбун! Разве это совершенство?" А Бокудзю ответил: "Честно скажу, я никогда прежде не видел такого совершенного горба".
Говоря о дне, когда я достиг просветления, я говорю неправильно, потому что других слов в нашем языке не подобрать, ведь этот язык придуман человеком. В нем есть такие слова, как "достижение", "обретение", "цель", "совершенствование", "развитие", "прогресс". Язык придуман не просветленными. Честно говоря, они и не смогли бы придумать какой-нибудь язык, даже если бы захотели, потому что просветление приходит в тишине. Как выразить молчание словами? Как ни пытайся, но любые слова непременно нарушают безмолвие.
Лао-цзы говорит: "Изреченная истина есть ложь". Истину невозможно выразить словами. Но нам приходится говорить на каком-то языке, другого выхода нет. И потому мы всегда подчеркиваем одно условие: язык не может точно отражать переживания. Поэтому я и говорю: "в тот день, когда я достиг просветления". Но это было не достижение, и то был не я.


В тот день я смеялся над своими глупыми, смехотворными попытками обрести просветление. Я смеялся над самим собой и над человечеством, потому что все люди стараются чего-то достичь, что-то обрести, что-то улучшить.
Все произошло в состоянии полной расслабленности. Так оно всегда и бывает. Я испробовал все, что можно, а потом, увидев тщетность любых усилий, отказался от попыток. Я забыл о своей мечте. Целую неделю я жил совершенно обычной жизнью.
Люди, у которых я жил, очень удивились потому что я впервые начал вести нормальный образ жизни. До того вся моя жизнь была подчинена суровой дисциплине.
Я жил в той семье два года, и они знали, что я встаю в три часа утра, потом совершаю четырех-пяти мильную прогулку или пробежку, потом иду купаться в реке. Таким был мой режим. Простуда или другое недомогание – все это не имело значения, я все равно следовал своему распорядку дня.


Они знали, что я провожу долгие часы в медитации. Вплоть до того дня я много чего не ел. Я не пил ни чая, ни кофе. У меня были жесткие правила насчет того, что мне можно есть, а чего нельзя. И вдруг я на целую неделю забрасываю все это. Однажды утром я сплю до девяти часов, а потом выпиваю чашку чаю. Хозяева дома были озадачены. Они спрашивали: "Что случилось? Ты заболел?" Они всегда считали меня великим йогом.
Вот одна мелочь, которая показывает, как это было. У меня на все случаи жизни был один-единственный лоскут ткани. Днем я ходил, завернувшись в него, а по ночам укрывался им как одеялом. Спал я на бамбуковой циновке. Вот и все удобства – одеяло и бамбуковая циновка. Больше у меня ничего не было, никаких вещей. В то утро, когда я встал в девять утра, хозяева очень удивились. Они сказали: "Тут что-то не так. Ты, должно быть, сильно заболел?"
"Нет, я не болен, – ответил я. – Болен я был все эти годы, а теперь я, наоборот, выздоровел. Отныне я буду просыпаться, когда захочу, и спать ложиться буду, когда начнет клонить в сон. Я перестал быть рабом времени. А еще я буду есть и пить то, чего захочется моему организму. С меня хватит". За ту неделю я начисто позабыл про свою мечту о просветлении. Я забыл о ней навсегда.
А на седьмой день случилось это. Само по себе, безо всякой причины. Я расхохотался, и этот смех услышал садовник. Он и раньше полагал, что я немного не в себе, но такого смеха никогда прежде не слышал. Он прибежал ко мне и спросил: "Что случилось?"
"Не волнуйся, – ответил я. – Ты же знаешь, я всегда был слегка тронутым, а теперь просто окончательно с ума сошел. Я смеюсь над самим собой. Не обижайся и не сердись. Можешь спокойно спать дальше". * * *
Я трудился в течение многих жизней – работал над собой, боролся, делал все, что только можно было сделать, но все напрасно. Теперь-то я понимаю, почему ничего не получалось. Сами усилия становились преградой, сама лестница мешала подняться, само желание достичь было помехой. Это не значит, что добиться этого можно без поисков – нет, поиски необходимы, но рано или поздно наступает миг, когда их следует прекратить. Чтобы пересечь реку, нужна лодка, но рано или поздно приходит время вылезать из лодки, забыть о реке и оставить ее за спиной. Усилия нужны, без усилий вообще ничего не выйдет. Но и одни лишь усилия не приносят плодов.

Перед самым двадцать первым марта 1953 года, буквально за неделю до этого дня я перестал работать над собой. Настал тот момент, когда ты ясно видишь всю тщетность своих усилий. Ты уже сделал все, что можно, но ничто не принесло успеха. Ты сделал все, что в человеческих силах. Что еще остается? В этой полной безнадежности ты бросаешь все попытки. И в тот день, когда я прекратил поиски, когда перестал к чему-то стремиться и вообще на что-то надеяться, – в тот самый день это и началось. Из ниоткуда пришла новая энергия. У нее не было источника. Она пришла из ниоткуда и распространялась повсюду. Она была в деревьях, камнях, небе, солнце и воздухе – везде. Я так долго искал, я считал, что цель где-то далеко – а все было так близко, совсем рядом! Я направлял свой взор в даль, за горизонт, и глаза перестали замечать то, что было вблизи......

----------


## Freemann

продолжение. (часть 3)

Когда исчезли усилия, исчез и я сам, ведь человек не может существовать без усилий, без желаний, без устремления. Эго, личность, "я" – это не устойчивое явление, а процесс. Это не какая-то внутренняя субстанция, потому что мы вынуждены каждый миг воссоздавать ее заново. Все равно что кататься на велосипеде: ты едешь, пока жмешь на педали. Если же перестать давить на педали, велосипед остановится. Конечно, он еще может проехать немножко по инерции, но, как только перестаешь жать на педали, велосипед начинает останавливаться. Он лишается энергии, толкающей вперед силы. А потом он просто падает набок.


Эго существует, потому что мы продолжаем давить на педали желания, продолжаем к чему-то стремиться, стараемся прыгнуть выше головы. Вот в этом кроется сама сущность эго – в желании подпрыгнуть выше себя, ворваться в будущее, перемахнуть в завтрашний день. Эго возникает при прыжке в то, чего еще нет. Оно рождается из того, чего нет, и потому похоже на мираж. В нем есть только желание – и ничего больше. В нем есть только порыв, стремление.
Эго живет не настоящим, а будущим. Когда живешь будущим, эго кажется чем-то вполне ощутимым. Но если задерживаешься в настоящем, оно остается миражом и начинает постепенно растворяться.


В тот день, когда я перестал стремиться... Это тоже неудачное выражение, правильнее сказать: "в тот день, когда исчезло стремление". Так будет намного вернее, потому что слова "я перестал стремиться" означают, будто еще оставался "я". Это значит, что я нацелил свои усилия на желание остановиться – и, следовательно, некое утонченное желание еще сохранялось.


Но желание невозможно остановить, его можно только постичь. Само постижение желания означает его исчезновение. Запомните, никто не в силах прекратить желать, а подлинная реальность проявляется лишь после того, как исчезает желание.
Вот такая дилемма... Что же делать? Желания существуют, а будды продолжают повторять, что нужно избавляться от желаний, – и следом заявляют, что нельзя прекратить желать. Что делать? Человек сталкивается с дилеммой. Он постоянно чего-то хочет. И ему вначале говорят, что это нужно прекратить, а потом – что это невозможно прекратить. Что же, собственно, делать?
Желание нужно постичь. И его можно постичь, для этого достаточно понять его тщетность. Нужно прямое восприятие, непосредственное проникновение в суть вещей.


В тот день, когда исчезли желания, я чувствовал себя беспомощным и утратившим надежду. Надежда пропала, потому что пропало будущее. Надеяться было не на что, ведь уже ясно было, что все надежды тщетны, они не сбываются. Ты бегаешь по кругу. Мечта манит за собой, оставаясь за пределами досягаемости. Она создает все новые миражи и искушает: "Давай, беги быстрее – и ты дотянешься". Но сколько ни беги, мечта все так же далека, она отдаляется, как линия горизонта. Горизонт виден, но до него никогда не дойти. Стоит сделать шаг вперед, как он отдаляется ровно на шаг. Чем быстрее бежишь, тем быстрее уходит в даль он. Если замедлишь шаг, он тоже приостановится. Очевидно одно – расстояние между ним и тобой всегда остается одинаковым. Оно не сокращается ни на метр.
Мы не в силах сократить расстояние между собой и мечтой. Надежда – это горизонт. Мы пытаемся дотянуться до горизонта, до надежды, до переброшенного в будущее желания. Желание – это мост, но мост воображаемый, потому что сам горизонт – тоже мираж. Туда нельзя протянуть настоящий мост, его можно только вообразить. Человек не может коснуться того, чего нет.

В тот день, когда исчезли желания, когда я заглянул в их сущность и понял, что они всегда тщетны, я почувствовал себя беспомощным и лишившимся надежд. Но в тот же миг что-то начало происходить. Началось то самое, к чему я стремился на протяжении многих жизней и чего никак не мог достичь. Единственная надежда – в ощущении безнадежности, единственное исполнение желаний – в отсутствии желаний. И когда ты ощущаешь непостижимо глубокую беспомощность, весь мир вдруг начинает тебе помогать.
Вселенная ждет. Она видит, что ты работаешь над собой, и до поры ни во что не вмешивается, просто ждет. Она может ждать бесконечно долго, потому что не терпит суеты. Это сама Вечность. Но в тот миг, когда ты оставляешь попытки и исчезаешь, вся Вселенная мчится к тебе, наполняет тебя. Именно тогда все и начинается.
Семь дней я пребывал в полной безнадежности, но, несмотря на беспомощность, я чувствовал, как что-то происходит. Говоря о безнадежности, я употребляю это слово не в привычном вам смысле. Я просто имею в виду, что у меня не было никаких надежд. Печали это не вызывало. Напротив, я был счастлив – мне было спокойно, я был тих, собран и внимателен. Отсутствие всяких надежд, но в совершенно новом смысле. Для меня перестало существовать само понятие надежды – а следовательно, и ее отсутствия. Исчезло и то, и другое.
Отсутствие надежд было полным. Исчезла надежда, а вместе с ней – и ее противоположность, безнадежность. Это было совершенно новое ощущение – жизнь без каких-либо надежд. В нем не было ничего плохого. Мне просто приходится употреблять привычные слова, но ничего неприятного в этом состоянии не было. Наоборот, оно было радостным. Это было ощущение не утраты, а появления чего-то нового. Меня переполняло, окутывало нечто незнакомое.
И когда я говорю о беспомощности, это слово тоже следует понимать не в обычном смысле. Это попросту означает, что я лишился себя. Я просто признавал, что меня нет и, значит, я уже не могу полагаться на свои силы, существовать самостоятельно. Земля ушла из-под ног, подо мной раскрылась бездна... бездонная пропасть. Но страха не было, ведь мне нечего было оберегать. Страха не было – некому было бояться.
За ту неделю произошло невероятное и полное преображение. А в последний день ощущение присутствия совершенно новой энергии, нового света и новой радости стало очень мощным, почти нестерпимым – словно я вот-вот взорвусь, сойду с ума от блаженства. Западная молодежь называет это "кайфовать", "дуреть от счастья".

Невозможно было понять смысл происходящего. Я попал в мир вне смысла – его трудно постичь, трудно разложить на части, трудно объяснить словами, языком. Любые священные писания бессильны, все слова, которыми можно было бы описать это переживание, кажутся блеклыми, выцветшими. Слишком живыми и яркими были эти ощущения, это был неиссякаемый прилив блаженства.
Весь тот день выдался каким-то странным, ошеломляющим, оглушительным. Прошлое исчезало, будто его никогда у меня и не было, будто я просто где-то все это вычитал. Оно становилось похожим на давний сон, на услышанный когда-то рассказ о чужой жизни. Я расставался с прошлым, рвал связи со своей историей. Я забывал автобиографию, становился кем-то несуществующим, кого Будда называет анатта. Исчезали границы, пропадали все различия.
Сам разум исчезал; он отдалился на тысячи миль. Собраться с мыслями было трудно, разум уносился все дальше и дальше, но цепляться за него не было никакой нужды. Он меня попросту не интересовал. Все шло как надо. Не было нужды сберегать воспоминания. К вечеру это стало нестерпимо болезненным. Я чувствовал себя словно женщина, которая вот-вот родит. Начались родовые схватки, и они причиняли острые мучения.
Всю неделю я ложился спать в двенадцать-час ночи, но в тот день просто не мог высидеть так долго. Глаза слипались, я открывал их с огромным трудом. Что-то надвигалось, что-то непременно должно было случиться. Трудно сказать, что именно, – возможно, я просто умирал – но страха не было. Я был готов ко всему. Минувшие семь дней были такими прекрасными, что я готов был даже умереть. Мне уже ничего не хотелось. Целую неделю я провел в полном блаженстве. Я был так счастлив, что с радостью принял бы даже смерть.


Что-то неотвратимо приближалось – что-то сравнимое с гибелью, некий решительный поворот, который мог закончиться смертью или новым рождением, распятием или воскресением. Прямо за углом меня поджидало нечто невероятно важное. Но я не мог заставить себя раскрыть глаза, я был будто одурманен.
Уснул я часов около восьми, но это было мало похоже на сон. Теперь я понимаю, что имеет в виду Патанджали, когда говорит, что самадхи напоминает сон. Разница только в одном: в самадхи ты одновременно спишь и бодрствуешь, спишь и не спишь. Тело расслаблено, каждая клеточка организма спит, но в тебе пылает огонек осознанности... ясный, не дающий копоти. Ты начеку, но расслаблен, не напряжен, но в полном сознании. Тело покоится в глубоком сне, а сознание возносится на пик активности. Так соединяются вершина сознания и впадина телесного покоя.

Я уснул. Странный это был сон: тело спит, а я бодрствую. Это было так странно... Тебя будто разорвали на две части, растянули в двух направлениях, разнесли по двум измерениям, но два полюса при этом были так обострены, словно я одновременно оказался обоими... Положительное и отрицательное, сон и бодрствование, жизнь и смерть слились в одно. Это был тот миг, когда сливаются творец и сотворенное.
Состояние было сверхъестественным. В первый раз оно потрясает до самых глубин души. После этого переживания тебе уже никогда не стать прежним. Оно приносит совершенно новые взгляды на жизнь, делает тебя совсем другим........

----------


## Freemann

Ошо о своем просветлении:
*
продолжение. (часть 4)*

Около полуночи мои глаза открылись вдруг сами собой... во всяком случае, я не прилагал к этому никаких усилий. Что-то нарушило мой сон. Я ощутил рядом с собой, в своей комнате, чье-то присутствие. Моя комнатка была совсем крошечной, но я чувствовал повсюду вокруг биение жизни, мощные вибрации. Я словно попал в глаз тайфуна и захлебывался в величественной буре света, радости и блаженства.
Это было так реально, что нереальным стало все остальное: стены комнаты, весь дом, само мое тело. Все стало нереальным, ведь лишь теперь я впервые видел подлинную действительность.

Вот почему нам так трудно понять, когда Будда и Шанкара говорят, что мир – это майя, иллюзия. Мы знаем только этот, наш мир, нам не с чем его сравнить. Нам известна только одна действительность. О чем говорят эти люди? Какая-то майя, иллюзия... Есть лишь одна реальность. Их слова не поймешь, пока не постигнешь подлинную реальность. До той поры их слова остаются теориями, хитроумными гипотезами. Может, это просто заумная философия такая: "Весь мир – иллюзия"?

На Западе было так. Беркли заявил, что мир нереален, когда прогуливался со своим приятелем, человеком весьма логичным. Этот его приятель был почти скептиком. После этих слов он молча поднял камень и больно стукнул Беркли по голове. Беркли завопил, кровь сочилась из царапины, а его друг-скептик сказал: "Так что, мир по-прежнему нереален? Ты ведь сам так сказал, верно? Почему же ты кричишь, ведь этот камень нереален. Чего хвататься за голову и корчиться от боли? Все вокруг нереально!"
Такие люди не в состоянии понять, что имеет в виду Будда, когда говорит, что Вселенная – мираж. Он не утверждает, что можно ходить сквозь стены. Он не говорит, что мы можем питаться камнями и нет никакой разницы, что ты ешь – хлеб или камни. Нет, дело совсем не в этом.

Он говорит о том, что есть иная действительность, и стоит ее постичь, как эта так называемая реальность просто блекнет, становится нереальной. Сравнение возможно только после пробуждения к высшей реальности, а не до того.
Во сне реально сновидение. Каждую ночь мы видим сны, но каждое утро говорим, что они были нереальны, но на следующую ночь, когда мы спим, сновидения снова становятся явью. Во сне очень трудно понять, что это сон. А утром это очень легко. В чем же причина? Ты остаешься собой. Во сне есть только одна действительность. С чем ее сравнить? Кто возьмется утверждать, что реально? По сравнению с чем? Реальность только одна. Все точно так же нереально, как и все прочее, и потому сравнение невозможно. Утром, когда ты открываешь глаза, перед тобой уже другая реальность, и теперь ты можешь говорить, что сновидение было нереальным. Сновидение становится нереальным при сравнении с явью.

Но есть и пробуждение... И по сравнению с реальностью этого пробуждения нереальной становится привычная действительность.
Той ночью я впервые постиг смысл понятия майя. Конечно, я и раньше знал это слово, но совершенно не сознавал его смысла. Я воспринимал его так же, как и вы сейчас, но никогда прежде не понимал по-настоящему. Разве можно понять, не пережив?

*Той ночью распахнулись двери новой действительности, незнакомого измерения. И там была она – иная реальность, особая реальность, настоящая реальность, как угодно будет называть. Называйте ее Богом, истиной, дхармой, дао – как угодно. Она не имеет названия. Но она была там – прозрачная, но в то же время столь осязаемая..*. Она чуть не задушила меня. Ее было слишком много, я еще не мог вобрать в себя столько всего...
У меня возникло сильное желание выскочить из комнаты, выбежать под открытое небо. Я задыхался. Слишком много всего! Я погибал! Мне казалось, что, если задержусь тут хоть на секунду, эта реальность меня задушит. И я выскочил из дому, помчался во двор. Мне хотелось просто оказаться под открытым небом, увидеть звезды, деревья и землю... быть на воле. Стоило мне выйти – и удушье тут же прошло. Моя комнатушка была слишком мала для такого величественного события. Для такого события даже звездное небо – слишком тесная крыша. Оно больше неба. Даже небо – не предел. Но так мне все равно стало легче.

Я направился к ближайшему саду. Даже походка моя стала иной. Я шел так, будто сила тяготения исчезла. Шел я, бежал или просто парил – трудно сказать. Тяготения не было, я ничего не весил, меня словно влекла какая-то сила. Я оказался в объятиях какой-то неведомой энергии.
Запомните, с того дня я никогда уже не был по-настоящему в своем теле. Меня с телом соединяет лишь тончайшая нить. И меня все время удивляет, что Целое почему-то хочет, чтобы я оставался тут – а я тут уже не сам по себе, не по своей воле. Воля Целого держит меня здесь, она позволяет мне еще немного побыть на этом берегу. Возможно, через меня Целое хочет с вами чем-то поделиться.

С того дня мир стал нереальным. Передо мной открылся другой мир. Но когда я называю этот мир нереальным, я не имею в виду, что эти деревья не настоящие. Они совершенно реальны; нереально то, какими вы их видите. Сами по себе они самые настоящие – они существуют в Боге, они есть в абсолютной реальности, – но то, какими вы их видите... Вы не видите их по-настоящему. Вы видите нечто другое – мираж.
Вы окружили себя собственными снами, и это сновидение будет тянуться, пока вы не проснетесь.

Мир нереален, потому что известный вам мир – это мир ваших снов. А когда просыпаешься, перед тобой возникает новый мир, настоящий.
Нельзя говорить: есть Бог, а есть мир. Бог и есть мир, но это понимаешь, только когда твои глаза ясны, не запорошены сном, не затянуты дымкой сновидений. Когда взор ясен, когда обострена чувствительность, становится очевидно, что есть только Бог.
Иногда Бог – это зеленое дерево, иногда – яркая звезда, иногда – кукушка, а иногда цветок. Бог – порой ребенок, порой река, но всё, что есть, – это Бог. Как только начинаешь по-настоящему видеть, вокруг – только Бог.
Но сейчас всё, что вы видите, – не истина, а ложь. Что такое мираж? Лживая проекция. Но, как только увидишь... Хоть на долю секунды... нужно лишь позволить себе это! Повсюду перед тобой предстает невероятное благословение – в облаках, на солнце и на земле.

*Мир прекрасен. Но я говорю сейчас не о вашем мире, я говорю о своем мире. Ваш мир уродлив, он создан вашим »я», это мир проекций. Вы используете подлинную действительность как экран, на котором отражаются ваши собственные представления о мире.
Когда я говорю, что мир реален, это невероятный, чудесный мир – лучащийся бесконечностью, наполненный светом и радостью. Это вечный праздник –я говорю о своем мире. Он может стать и вашим, нужно лишь проснуться.*

Той ночью я стал пустым, а потом наполнился. Я прекратил быть и стал самим бытием. Той ночью я погиб и родился заново. Но тот, кто родился, не имел ничего общего с тем, кто умер. Не было никакой связи. На вид я не изменился, но между мной прежним и мной новым не было ничего общего. Гибнущий гибнет до конца, от него ничего не остается. Я пережил много смертей, но с этой ни одна не сравнится. Все минувшие смерти были неполными. Иногда умирает тело, иногда – часть разума, иногда – часть эго, но личность остается. Многократно обновленная, многократно перекрашенная – что-то меняется тут, что-то здесь, – но сама личность остается, сохраняется некая непрерывность. Но той ночью смерть была полной и окончательной. Это день моей смерти и день моего единения с Богом...

----------


## Freemann

*Они дрожат, они непостоянны, Они своевольно блуждают. Хорошо управлять ими.
А если овладеть ими — это приносит счастье. (с) Будда
*

Наблюдайте, и вы увидите дрожащий ум, трясущиеся мысли, гоняющиеся друг за другом, бегущие во всех возможных направлениях, последовательные, непоследовательные, осмысленные, бессмысленные.
Просто однажды сядьте у себя в комнате, закройте дверь и начните записывать мысли, приходящие к вам. Это поможет вам осознавать. Просто продолжайте записывать, что бы ни происходило.

Не редактируйте,. не старайтесь сделать их последовательными, красивыми. Вы не должны это кому-нибудь показывать, это нужно лишь для наблюдения. Продолжайте записывать пятнадцать минут, и затем прочитайте, и вы будете озадачены: неужели вы сумасшедший или что-то в этом роде? Какая чепуха приходит вам в голову! Всевозможные вещи, настолько неуместные, что вы не можете уловить между ними никакой связи. Одно влечет за собой другое просто случайно.

По соседству лает собака, и ваш ум начинает действовать. Вы вспоминаете собаку, которая у вас была в детстве, и внезапно ум перескакивает с собаки на друга, который у вас был в детстве... а с друга на школу, на учителя. И таким образом ум продолжает прыгать, и вы приземляетесь черт знает где. А все началось всего лишь с лая собаки, которая ничего не знает о вас, которая совершенно не интересовалась вами, но запустила весь этот процесс. Вы можете попасть куда угодно! И каждый раз, когда это происходит, вы будете попадать в разные места.

Ум продолжает перескакивать из одного места в другое, у ума есть столько информации, что он может создавать всевозможные миры.

Наблюдая его, вы увидите истинность выражения Будды: ]Они дрожат, они непостоянны, они своевольно бродят. Они не слушаются вас, у них есть собственная воля. У каждой мысли есть собственная воля, и она настаивает на том, чтобы остаться собой. Она не хочет, чтобы в ней ковырялись, она не хочет, чтобы вы вмешивались. Если вы вмешиваетесь, она сопротивляется, она протестует. Каждая мысль хочет иметь индивидуальность. И эти миллионы мыслей у вас в голове разрушают вашу индивидуальность, потому что все они претендуют на собственную индивидуальность, они претендуют на то, чтобы быть автономными и свободными. И если вы что-нибудь скажете, они спросят: «Кто ты такой?» И каждый раз они будут ставить вас на место, они будут низводить вас до пустого места.
Ошо
*
"Пока они не взяты под контроль, говорит Будда, для вас нет возможности блаженства. Вы останетесь в беспорядке."*

----------

